# Gina Carano fired from Disneys Mandalorian & Lucasfilm



## AzogtheDefiler

Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
					

In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...




					www.yahoo.com
				




This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!


----------



## night_son

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!



Damn. I dig that girl and her role in Mandalorian.


----------



## Quasar44

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!


Which Jewish poster ??


----------



## Quasar44

I think fncceo and me hate each other’s guts lol


----------



## BlueGin

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!


Lucas Film employees are scumbags as is Disney. She is better off.


----------



## Gracie

Disney is a pedo factory. I never paid for their streaming service, nor watched anything they put out for years.Except Pirates of the C. Then they burned Depp, which was the final straw for me.


----------



## theHawk

I guess the whole “Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering” thing went right over Disney’s head as well as the SJW morons.


----------



## candycorn

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!



She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.  









						'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
					

The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany




					people.com


----------



## XponentialChaos

Very unfortunate.  I liked her in The Mandalorian.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

night_son said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. I dig that girl and her role in Mandalorian.
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Quasar44 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Which Jewish poster ??
Click to expand...

The one in the link. Click on it. She doesn’t speak for all Jews and neither do I .


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

candycorn said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
Click to expand...

You need to read the article for context and she is not wrong. She is conflating the fact that the Nazis first turned neighbor vs neighbor...something the News Entertainment Media is doing here now.


----------



## Quasar44

AzogtheDefiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to read the article for context and she is not wrong. She is conflating the fact that the Nazis first turned neighbor vs neighbor...something the News Entertainment Media is doing here now.
> [/QUOTE
> She is 100 percent correct
> The Soviet Cancel Culture is Anti -American and Anti- Humanity
Click to expand...


----------



## Quasar44

I don’t use social media 
And I will never ever reveal my franchise until I sell it in 4 years


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!


We need to get our own little cancel culture going...


I don't want to get into specifics but it definitely should not involve BULLETS SPLITTING FOREHEADS AND THE FUCKING OF BRAIN HOLES!!!!  That would be a bit too dramatic, although justifies.


----------



## theHawk




----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

theHawk said:


> View attachment 455688


There should be lots of fear...if some were smart...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

She told the truth.  That cannot be tolerated.  The Nazis were not the only ones to turn neighbor against neighbor.  The Russians did it with the stasi.  It is a common practice of totalitarian governments.  That's why it was such a big part of 1984.

What she said was not nearly as remarkable as her being erased for saying it.  There is a particular punishment for those that tell the truth.


----------



## Blackrook

Disney proved she was telling the truth by punishing her for saying it.


----------



## Thoth001

They will cancel anyone who goes against their agenda. My question is , who actually gives these people money.? Quit using the cancel services, that cancel you for free speech.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!



Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.

This is what she said.

_Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.

“Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”

Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement. 

First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"

Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret. 

Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.

Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves. 

Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.


----------



## JoeB131

Blackrook said:


> Disney proved she was telling the truth by punishing her for saying it.



No, they proved they are a risk adverse big corporation.  

She clearly didn't get the message the first time she said something stupid on social media, so really, Disney kind of had to fire her.


----------



## JLW

The comparison she made was inane, but nothing to have her fired over.  They should reconsider.


----------



## colfax_m

Johnlaw said:


> The comparison she made was inane, but nothing to have her fired over. They should reconsider.


People by now should realize that public figures need to be careful online especially when working for someone like Disney.

Maybe she can get a job selling pillows or something.


----------



## JLW

colfax_m said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison she made was inane, but nothing to have her fired over. They should reconsider.
> 
> 
> 
> People by now should realize that public figures need to be careful online especially when working for someone like Disney.
> 
> Maybe she can get a job selling pillows or something.
Click to expand...

That is true. Disney has always been zealous in protecting the images of its stars. Just ask Annette Funicello.

Be that as it may, I have read far worse than what Ms. Carano posted.


----------



## Mac1958

Johnlaw said:


> The comparison she made was inane, but nothing to have her fired over.  They should reconsider.


To me, Cancel Culture is the ugly and predictable manifestation of PC and Identity Politics run amok.

The excuse given by its purveyors is that "freedom of expression" invites consequences, which is _*also*_ freedom of expression.  But I think that is a spit in the eye of the *spirit* of freedom of expression.

We are not *required* to play judge and jury and impulsively issue "consequences".  That's a _*choice*_ we make.  So, as another predictable result, we have Americans across the country afraid to speak their minds.  _* In America*_.  That is not a liberal principle.  That is not liberalism.  That's the opposite.

There are exceptions to every rule, such as inciting violence or screaming FIRE in a crowded theater.  But in the course of daily conversation, this is going too far.


----------



## colfax_m

Johnlaw said:


> That is true. Disney has always been zealous in protecting the images of its stars. Just ask Annette Funicello.
> 
> Be that as it may, I have read far worse than what Ms. Carano posted.


Of course we have. We all have. Hell, in this thread there is a poster fantasizing about killing liberals. 

That's not really the point.


----------



## Decus

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
Click to expand...


Hitler did everything in his power to build the hate towards the Jews. Here are but a few milestones:

The Aryan law of 1933 - Jews were fired from German government jobs
Jewish boycotts of 1933 - Hitler called for a boycott of all Jewish shops as well as other actions
Nuremburg laws - Jews were not allowed to display German flag, marriage between a Jew and non-Jew was not recognized, definition of who was Jewish
Leading to 1938 Night of Broken Glass and other events
Joe your statement: "...If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.", is that of an apologist for a level of inhumanity that I hope we will never see again.

.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
Click to expand...

1) I had actual relatives who were there and as described to me she is 100% accurate.

2) What she said was an opinion and only offensive to leftists who decided to cancel her.

3) Many German Jews lost everything you are wrong again.

4) Her point is that the News Entertainment Media has turned neighbor vs neighbor. Hell family member vs family member even.

5) The point is she didn’t say anything illegal or offensive. She is cancelled because leftists like you are easily offended.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Decus said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler did everything in his power to build the hate towards the Jews. Here are but a few milestones:
> 
> The Aryan law of 1933 - Jews were fired from German government jobs
> Jewish boycotts of 1933 - Hitler called for a boycott of all Jewish shops as well as other actions
> Nuremburg laws - Jews were not allowed to display German flag, marriage between a Jew and non-Jew was not recognized, definition of who was Jewish
> Leading to 1938 Night of Broken Glass and other events
> Joe your statement: "...If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.", is that of an apologist for a level of inhumanity that I hope we will never see again.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thank you. JoeB lives in a fantasy world of course. My ancestors are from Eastern Europe and they tell horrific stories.


----------



## Decus

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler did everything in his power to build the hate towards the Jews. Here are but a few milestones:
> 
> The Aryan law of 1933 - Jews were fired from German government jobs
> Jewish boycotts of 1933 - Hitler called for a boycott of all Jewish shops as well as other actions
> Nuremburg laws - Jews were not allowed to display German flag, marriage between a Jew and non-Jew was not recognized, definition of who was Jewish
> Leading to 1938 Night of Broken Glass and other events
> Joe your statement: "...If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.", is that of an apologist for a level of inhumanity that I hope we will never see again.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. JoeB lives in a fantasy world of course. My ancestors are from Eastern Europe and they tell horrific stories.
Click to expand...


As do mine.

.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
					

Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.




					www.indiewire.com
				




She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.

Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...

By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?


----------



## jillian

Grampa Murked U said:


> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?



what’s that about “cancel culture”?

she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?


----------



## Mac-7

Grampa Murked U said:


> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?


“*Carano generated controversy on Tuesday when she shared a post on her Instagram story that read: “Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors…even by children. Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?””*

wow, an intelligent lib in hollywood.

who would have guessed that any existed?

but maybe she’s not a lib at all, but a conservative who just managed to fly under the radar screen in lib la la land until now


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

jillian said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what’s that about “cancel culture”?
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
Click to expand...

If you took that as absolution you need to return your cracker Jack's law license


----------



## AMart

jillian said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what’s that about “cancel culture”?
> 
> *she posted absolving nazis*. That a bad thing to you snooks?
Click to expand...

She said nothing close to that liar.


----------



## Mac-7

jillian said:


> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?


I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills 

She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers


----------



## norwegen

jillian said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what’s that about “cancel culture”?
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
Click to expand...

She didn't absolve Nazis, Einstein. She compared them to Democrats, actually, who provoke citizens to assault their neighbors.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy

jillian said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what’s that about “cancel culture”?
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
Click to expand...

Hey stupid!! You even read the damned thing......lolol.................Hitler started by publically humiliating his enemies. Censored speech. And put people in kamps. Do you realize that you dead brain skank?

You absolute filthy rats still quote Nazis........LOLOL....Dumber than a bag of hammers wench.


----------



## Mac-7

norwegen said:


> She didn't absolve Nazis, Einstein. She compared them to Democrats, actually, who provoke citizens to assault their neighbors.


Thats so true

liberal American society in 2020 reminds me very much of nazi Germany circa 1933


----------



## TNHarley

jillian said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what’s that about “cancel culture”?
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
Click to expand...

Your comprehension skills are non existent.


----------



## TNHarley

It was a good post. 
I will also add that i would eat a hotdog out of her ass. And yes Jimmy_Chitwood I would EHO


----------



## shockedcanadian

The problem with todays society is that most of them haven't read the book 1984 (if they did, they'd probably reject the message or wonder or loud "what's so wrong about that?"), and, most don't understand the history of fascism in Europe.  

Europeans know of it.  Which is why even Macron has spoken out against the "woke" culture of the U.S.  It's also a big reason why the U.S risks losing it's key allies in Europe and most certainly in the Far East, and the Mid East.  

Destroying ones career or future is, in effect, eliminating their freedom of speech.  Giving in to the weak, keyboard mob who wouldn't _really_ fight for anything in the literal sense, ensures the silencing of open expression. It definitely has unintended consequences.

It goes beyond military support; though of course this is vital.  It has to do with principled support.  If the West doesn't speak out against China, Russia, N Korea and other such nations, we will not have a leg to stand on.  Other nations in their orbit are not feeling warm and fuzzy about America embracing Cancel Culture.

"I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it"


----------



## surada

Grampa Murked U said:


> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?



The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.

Are you stupid, or what?


----------



## norwegen

surada said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
Click to expand...

Freedom of speech is not the OP's issue.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Grampa Murked U said:


> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?


She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.


----------



## Mac-7

shockedcanadian said:


> _*Destroying ones career or future is, in effect, eliminating their freedom of speech.*_


Exactly.

Its unofficial backdoor censorship by liberals outside government instead of within


----------



## surada

shockedcanadian said:


> The problem with todays society is that most of them haven't read the book 1984 (if they did, they'd probably reject the message or wonder or loud "what's so wrong about that?"), and, most don't understand the history of fascism in Europe.
> 
> Europeans know of it.  Which is why even Macron has spoken out against the "woke" culture of the U.S.  It's also a big reason why the U.S risks losing it's key allies in Europe and most certainly in the Far East, and the Mid East.
> 
> Destroying ones career or future is, in effect, eliminating their freedom of speech.  Giving in to the weak, keyboard mob who wouldn't _really_ fight for anything in the literal sense, ensures the silencing of open expression. It definitely has unintended consequences.
> 
> It goes beyond military support; though of course this is vital.  It has to do with principled support.  If the West doesn't speak out against China, Russia, N Korea and other such nations, we will not have a leg to stand on.  Other nations in their orbit are not feeling warm and fuzzy about America embracing Cancel Culture.
> 
> "I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it"



The private sector doesn't guarantee your freedom of speech. Do you understand  the concept?


----------



## martybegan

jillian said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what’s that about “cancel culture”?
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
Click to expand...


She posted a tweet about how Nazis need the people to enable them, not advocating them.

It's a warning, not a statement of support.


----------



## BoSoxGal

shockedcanadian said:


> The problem with todays society is that most of them haven't read the book 1984 (if they did, they'd probably reject the message or wonder or loud "what's so wrong about that?"), and, most don't understand the history of fascism in Europe.
> 
> Europeans know of it.  Which is why even Macron has spoken out against the "woke" culture of the U.S.  It's also a big reason why the U.S risks losing it's key allies in Europe and most certainly in the Far East, and the Mid East.
> 
> Destroying ones career or future is, in effect, eliminating their freedom of speech.  Giving in to the weak, keyboard mob who wouldn't _really_ fight for anything in the literal sense, ensures the silencing of open expression. It definitely has unintended consequences.
> 
> It goes beyond military support; though of course this is vital.  It has to do with principled support.  If the West doesn't speak out against China, Russia, N Korea and other such nations, we will not have a leg to stand on.  Other nations in their orbit are not feeling warm and fuzzy about America embracing Cancel Culture.
> 
> "I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it"


You’re an idiot with zero understanding of the themes of Orwell’s 1984 if you are seriously trying to use it as analogous to this situation. If Orwell were here, he’d smack your stupid silly face.


----------



## martybegan

Mac-7 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
Click to expand...


What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.


----------



## TNHarley

BoSoxGal said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
Click to expand...

What was idiotic about her statement?


----------



## BoSoxGal

martybegan said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
Click to expand...

Nobody doesn’t realize that.


----------



## Mac-7

surada said:


> The private sector doesn't guarantee your freedom of speech. Do you understand the concept?


See post #16


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

surada said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
Click to expand...

Their dime?

She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.

Fail


----------



## BoSoxGal

BoSoxGal said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
Click to expand...

No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BoSoxGal said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
Click to expand...

Her tweet was 100% accurate ya moron.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Grampa Murked U said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
Click to expand...

Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.


----------



## TNHarley

BoSoxGal said:


> full of fucking idiots who don’t knew history


But do they know history now? hehe


----------



## CrusaderFrank

jillian said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what’s that about “cancel culture”?
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
Click to expand...


She was NOT absolving Nazi you bootlicking Biden Loon

Take a handful of your meds Loon


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BoSoxGal said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
Click to expand...

Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.

You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.


----------



## Mac-7

BoSoxGal said:


> You’re an idiot with zero understanding of the themes of Orwell’s 1984 if you are seriously trying to use it as analogous to this situation. If Orwell were here, he’d smack your stupid silly face.


You are very angry and insulting towards anyone here who disagrees with you

didnt you ever learn how to be civil?


----------



## martybegan

BoSoxGal said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
Click to expand...


ENGLISH MOTHERFUCKER DO YOU SPEAK IT

When people reference the Gestapo they allude it to some all powerful agency with officers around every corner. The truth is most Gestapo agents were more akin to investigators than thugs. They had other SS branches and the Order Police to handle the thug requirements.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Grampa Murked U said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
Click to expand...

She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
You fucking idiot.


----------



## martybegan

BoSoxGal said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
Click to expand...


Are you equating warning people on how Nazism infests a population with DWI, an actual crime?


----------



## martybegan

BoSoxGal said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


And she got cancelled for it, proving her fucking point you cum bucket SJW twat-waddle soi boi cuck.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

For our leftist tards ignorant of history...





__





						Informants – The Holocaust Explained: Designed for schools
					






					www.theholocaustexplained.org


----------



## BoSoxGal

Mac-7 said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re an idiot with zero understanding of the themes of Orwell’s 1984 if you are seriously trying to use it as analogous to this situation. If Orwell were here, he’d smack your stupid silly face.
> 
> 
> 
> You are very angry and insulting towards anyone here who dis agrees with you
> 
> didnt you ever learn how to be civil?
Click to expand...

I feel no compulsion to be civil to hateful insurrectionists or their supporters and apologists. Go fuck yourself and choke on the results.


----------



## Mac-7

BoSoxGal said:


> I feel no compulsion to be civil to hateful insurrectionists or their supporters and apologists. Go fuck yourself and choke on the results.


You would have made a good nazi in 1933 germany


----------



## BoSoxGal

martybegan said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you equating warning people on how Nazism infests a population with DWI, an actual crime?
Click to expand...

I am stating the simple truth that an employer has the right to terminate an employee for conduct unbecoming, including idiotic offensive FREE speech.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TNHarley said:


> It was a good post.
> I will also add that i would eat a hotdog out of her ass. And yes Jimmy_Chitwood I would EHO



WTF is WYEHO?


----------



## martybegan

BoSoxGal said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you equating warning people on how Nazism infests a population with DWI, an actual crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am stating the simple truth that an employer has the right to terminate an employee for conduct unbecoming, including idiotic offensive FREE speech.
Click to expand...


And of course it's always speech you hate that gets silenced or punished. How fucking convenient you Orwellian bitch.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

BoSoxGal said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

really? explain how the methods being advocated by liberals differ from Nazi Germany


----------



## BoSoxGal

Mac-7 said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel no compulsion to be civil to hateful insurrectionists or their supporters and apologists. Go fuck yourself and choke on the results.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have made a good nazi in 1933 germany
Click to expand...

No, I would have been in the resistance. Just as my real German family were in the 1930s. 
AND FUCKING DIED FOR IT.
You piece of shit Trump cocksucker.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BoSoxGal said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you equating warning people on how Nazism infests a population with DWI, an actual crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am stating the simple truth that an employer has the right to terminate an employee for conduct unbecoming, including idiotic offensive FREE speech.
Click to expand...

I hope she was under contract and I hope she sues them for breaching it.

FUCK DISNEY


----------



## norwegen

Gestapo informants and agents were all over Nazi Germany. Leave it to moonbats to deny the history.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK

The gist of her point is completely correct.

Cancel culture is in full-flow when it comes to anyone who doesn't toe the liberal, leftist, woke agenda. 

But she should have used better words to provide the context. I kinda scoffed reading it the same way I scoff at lefties saying Trump is a Nazi like the wet blankets they are.

Then again I've got a feeling that even if she toned the language down, the baying mob would still be out to get her and the end result would be the same anyway - so why bother?


----------



## Turtlesoup

BoSoxGal said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
Click to expand...

You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.


----------



## surada

RetiredGySgt said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? explain how the methods being advocated by liberals differ from Nazi Germany
Click to expand...


*Do you think you can go into a restaurant and give a speech or lecture on racism or any other subject?*


----------



## BoSoxGal

Turtlesoup said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
Click to expand...

Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.


----------



## TNHarley

CrusaderFrank said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good post.
> I will also add that i would eat a hotdog out of her ass. And yes Jimmy_Chitwood I would EHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is WYEHO?
Click to expand...

would you eat her out lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

surada said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? explain how the methods being advocated by liberals differ from Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you think you can go into a restaurant and give a speech or lecture on racism or any other subject?*
Click to expand...

She wasn't in a restaurant. She wasn't on set. She wasn't on a Disney computer.

Next dumbass comparison?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

surada said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? explain how the methods being advocated by liberals differ from Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you think you can go into a restaurant and give a speech or lecture on racism or any other subject?*
Click to expand...

actually you can until the management orders you out what won't happen is getting arrested for your speech


----------



## Uncensored2008

Grampa Murked U said:


> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?




Truth telling is the gravest of all sins in the Reich.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TNHarley said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a good post.
> I will also add that i would eat a hotdog out of her ass. And yes Jimmy_Chitwood I would EHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is WYEHO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would you eat her out lol
Click to expand...

I would dine in...


----------



## BoSoxGal

RetiredGySgt said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? explain how the methods being advocated by liberals differ from Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you think you can go into a restaurant and give a speech or lecture on racism or any other subject?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually you can until the management orders you out what won't happen is getting arrested for your speech
Click to expand...

You’ll absolutely get arrested for trespass if you don’t leave private property when requested.


----------



## Uncensored2008

jillian said:


> what’s that about “cancel culture”?
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?



She didn't absolve you, Nazi Jill, she condemned you and noted that you were able to engage in atrocities by demonizing your scapegoat, just as you Nazi swine do now.


----------



## martybegan

BoSoxGal said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
Click to expand...


A cockgobbler says what?

You are a fucking moron, right up there with SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.

Any destruction of our REPUBLIC will come from the left, not the right.


----------



## Decus

BoSoxGal said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re an idiot with zero understanding of the themes of Orwell’s 1984 if you are seriously trying to use it as analogous to this situation. If Orwell were here, he’d smack your stupid silly face.
> 
> 
> 
> You are very angry and insulting towards anyone here who dis agrees with you
> 
> didnt you ever learn how to be civil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel no compulsion to be civil to hateful insurrectionists or their supporters and apologists. Go fuck yourself and choke on the results.
Click to expand...


I'll bet a bundle you were voted your High School's "Most Congenial". Sweetness just rolls from your tongue.

.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Grampa Murked U said:


> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?


This is as ignorant as it is stupid. 

She wasn't fired because of her gender.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

you


BoSoxGal said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? explain how the methods being advocated by liberals differ from Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you think you can go into a restaurant and give a speech or lecture on racism or any other subject?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually you can until the management orders you out what won't happen is getting arrested for your speech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll absolutely get arrested for trespass if you don’t leave private property when requested.
Click to expand...

you wont get arrested for what you said like in Europe.


----------



## TNHarley

martybegan said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cockgobbler says what?
> 
> You are a fucking moron, right up there with SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Any destruction of our REPUBLIC will come from the left, not the right.
Click to expand...

TM, I assume


----------



## Turtlesoup

BoSoxGal said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
Click to expand...

Do you even know what a FASCIST REGIME is?   Hun, that would be the communist dictators in office now aka the BIDEN ADMINISTRATION destroying peoples livelihoods with executive orders.    Maybe you need to get a dictionary instead of hurling unfounded idiotic insults at trump supporters who have used these big words to describe biden that you are copying and pasting but obviously don't understand their meaning.


----------



## TNHarley

BoSoxGal said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cockgobbler says what?
> 
> You are a fucking moron, right up there with SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Any destruction of our REPUBLIC will come from the left, not the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only significant challenges to the health of our Republic have come from scum like you, scum that you adore. Fuck you.
Click to expand...

You are so militant. I hope the FBI is watching your psychopathic ass


----------



## Uncensored2008

AMart said:


> She said nothing close to that liar.



Nazi Jill is pickled again. Her stupidity may be natural, but the alcohol contributes.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TNHarley said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cockgobbler says what?
> 
> You are a fucking moron, right up there with SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Any destruction of our REPUBLIC will come from the left, not the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM, I assume
Click to expand...

No way lol


----------



## norwegen

BoSoxGal said:


> You’ll absolutely get arrested for trespass if you don’t leave private property when requested.


So, that was all those Christian bakers had to do. They needed only to ask those homos to leave their bakery.

Who knew?


----------



## BoSoxGal

TNHarley said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cockgobbler says what?
> 
> You are a fucking moron, right up there with SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Any destruction of our REPUBLIC will come from the left, not the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only significant challenges to the health of our Republic have come from scum like you, scum that you adore. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so militant. I hope the FBI is watching your psychopathic ass
Click to expand...

Why do you think I’m on this board, and Parler, and 4chan, et al.?  I’m reporting on you Trump cocksucking anti-American terrorists to the FBI.


----------



## Uncensored2008

shockedcanadian said:


> The problem with todays society is that most of them haven't read the book 1984 (if they did, they'd probably reject the message or wonder or loud "what's so wrong about that?"), and, most don't understand the history of fascism in Europe.
> 
> Europeans know of it.  Which is why even Macron has spoken out against the "woke" culture of the U.S.  It's also a big reason why the U.S risks losing it's key allies in Europe and most certainly in the Far East, and the Mid East.
> 
> Destroying ones career or future is, in effect, eliminating their freedom of speech.  Giving in to the weak, keyboard mob who wouldn't _really_ fight for anything in the literal sense, ensures the silencing of open expression. It definitely has unintended consequences.
> 
> It goes beyond military support; though of course this is vital.  It has to do with principled support.  If the West doesn't speak out against China, Russia, N Korea and other such nations, we will not have a leg to stand on.  Other nations in their orbit are not feeling warm and fuzzy about America embracing Cancel Culture.
> 
> "I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it"




I disagree. 1984 is in fact the party platform of the democrats - their "how to" guide.


----------



## BlueGin

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) I had actual relatives who were there and as described to me she is 100% accurate.
> 
> 2) What she said was an opinion and only offensive to leftists who decided to cancel her.
> 
> 3) Many German Jews lost everything you are wrong again.
> 
> 4) Her point is that the News Entertainment Media has turned neighbor vs neighbor. Hell family member vs family member even.
> 
> 5) The point is she didn’t say anything illegal or offensive. She is cancelled because leftists like you are easily offended.
Click to expand...

She is cancelled because she is popular among a fan base SJW’s hate. Their goal is to destroy pop culture just because they can. Disney caved because they are looking for a government bail out and don’t want to rock the boat. Washington can give them more money than their fan base can so fans  are expendable. People need to stop supporting the entertainment industry and giving them your money.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

BoSoxGal said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cockgobbler says what?
> 
> You are a fucking moron, right up there with SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Any destruction of our REPUBLIC will come from the left, not the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only significant challenges to the health of our Republic have come from scum like you, scum that you adore. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so militant. I hope the FBI is watching your psychopathic ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I’m on this board, and Parler, and 4chan, et al.?  I’m reporting on you Trump cockcucking anti-American terrorists to the FBI.
Click to expand...

Like a good little Nazi?


----------



## Uncensored2008

BoSoxGal said:


> Why do you think I’m on this board, and Parler, and 4chan, et al.?  I’m reporting on you Trump cockcucking anti-American terrorists to the FBI.



Botoxgal? Are you Nazi Pelosi?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BoSoxGal said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cockgobbler says what?
> 
> You are a fucking moron, right up there with SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Any destruction of our REPUBLIC will come from the left, not the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only significant challenges to the health of our Republic have come from scum like you, scum that you adore. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so militant. I hope the FBI is watching your psychopathic ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I’m on this board, and Parler, and 4chan, et al.?  I’m reporting on you Trump cocksucking anti-American terrorists to the FBI.
Click to expand...


----------



## BlueGin

Grampa Murked U said:


> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?


The left doesn’t really support women. They support Marxism.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BoSoxGal said:


> Nobody doesn’t realize that.



Nazi Jill doesn't. But she is particularly stupid, a democrat.


----------



## Mac-7

BoSoxGal said:


> No, I would have been in the resistance. Just as my real German family were in the 1930s.
> AND FUCKING DIED FOR IT.
> You piece of shit Trump cocksucker.


This is why Libs love the internet

they can make up stuff about themselves and no one can prove otherwise


----------



## Uncensored2008

BoSoxGal said:


> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.



You mean it has a loyalty oath to the Reich?

Uber Alles Democrat


----------



## TheParser

Mac-7 said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't absolve Nazis, Einstein. She compared them to Democrats, actually, who provoke citizens to assault their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats so true
> 
> liberal American society in 2020 reminds me very much of nazi Germany circa 1933
Click to expand...


The worst thing that happened during the Honorable Donald J. Trump's four years in office was the growth of the woke society.

It definitely was not this bad during President Obama's eight years.

Although the MeToo Movement did destroy the lives of some innocent people, it was child's play compared with what Cancel Culture has done.

The BLM movement last Spring and Summer seems to have really galvanized the Cancel Culture (now the restaurant Cracker Barrel is under attack).

People like Nancy Pelosi abetted this insanity by kneeling in the Capitol and excusing the toppling of statues.

The controversy over the 2020 Presidential election also badly hurt.  Sadly, not one influential Dem had the courage to say, "Let's all calmly see whether there is any credence to some of the accusations." Instead, all the Dems closed ranks and even called it the most "secure" election in our history.

Just as no one saw the COVID tragedy approaching, we simply do not know what tragedies are in store because of Cancel Culture (and the on-going racial unpleasantness).

The future, I assume, will be very *grim*.


----------



## BlueGin

BoSoxGal said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
Click to expand...

Except Lucas Films/Disney/Marvel have a habit of letting their left leaning employees spew all kinds of hateful shit all over social media with zero consequences. Either apply rules evenly or shut up about your fake.         “ standards” of conduct.


----------



## Mac-7

BoSoxGal said:


> Why do you think I’m on this board, and Parler, and 4chan, et al.? I’m reporting on you Trump cocksucking anti-American terrorists to the FBI.


She’s nuts

Does the funny farm have internet service now?

but listen to her.

what does she think the FBI aka the gestapo should do to trump supporters?

how far are libs like her willing to go?


----------



## buckeye

surada said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
Click to expand...


That's not the point.   The point is what is happening here in the good old USA is quite similar to what happened in the early days of Nazi Germany and the democrats are acting like Nazis did.


----------



## evenflow1969

TNHarley said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was idiotic about her statement?
Click to expand...

Mean while you have some one working for you that pisses off half your market segment you are going to fire them also. Here is the thing whether it being taking a knee at an NFL game and passing off conservatives or writing about Nazis and pussing off liberals, when you make your money off broad market appeal,  learn to keep your big fucking trap shut.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BoSoxGal said:


> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.



Hitler designated Jews as the scapegoat the first time you vermin arose. Whites are the scapegoat this time, and you Nazi pigs use the rehashed slogans of the 3rd Reich to attack them.  The democrat Reich is following in the footsteps of Hitler's Reich exactly.

You are angry that decent people point this out.

Never Again means stopping you scum now.

Fuck all Nazis, Hitler's and the democrats.


----------



## BoSoxGal

TheParser said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't absolve Nazis, Einstein. She compared them to Democrats, actually, who provoke citizens to assault their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats so true
> 
> liberal American society in 2020 reminds me very much of nazi Germany circa 1933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst thing that happened during the Honorable Donald J. Trump's four years in office was the growth of the woke society.
> 
> It definitely was not this bad during President Obama's eight years.
> 
> Although the MeToo Movement did destroy the lives of some innocent people, it was child's play compared with what Cancel Culture as done.
> 
> The BLM movement last Spring and Summer seems to have really galvanized the Cancel Culture (now the restaurant Cracker Barrel is under attack).
> 
> People like Nancy Pelosi abetted this insanity by kneeling in the Capitol and excusing the toppling of statues.
> 
> The controversy over the 2020 Presidential election also badly hurt.  Sadly, not one influential Dem had the courage to say, "Let's all calmly see whether there is any credence to some of the accusations. Instead, all the Dems closed ranks and even called it the most "secure" election in our history.
> 
> Just as one one saw the COVID tragedy approaching, we simply do not what tragedies are in store because of Cancel Culture (and the on-going racial unpleasantness).
> 
> The future, I assume, will be very *grim*.
Click to expand...

IT WAS A REPUBLICAN APPOINTEE OF TRUMP WHO CALLED IT THE MOST SECURE ELECTION IN OUR HISTORY.

you are a FUCKING IDIOT.


----------



## BlueGin

Mac-7 said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I would have been in the resistance. Just as my real German family were in the 1930s.
> AND FUCKING DIED FOR IT.
> You piece of shit Trump cocksucker.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Libs love the internet
> 
> they can make up stuff about themselves and no one can prove otherwise
Click to expand...

They are ALWAYS the victims. Marxists need that status to play for power in the ranks.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BoSoxGal said:


> I feel no compulsion to be civil to hateful insurrectionists or their supporters and apologists. Go fuck yourself and choke on the results.



Nor will I be civil to Nazi twats like you. Fuck you, fuck your Reich, fuck all democrats.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Uncensored2008 said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel no compulsion to be civil to hateful insurrectionists or their supporters and apologists. Go fuck yourself and choke on the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor will I be civil to Nazi twats like you. Fuck you, fuck your Reich, fuck all democrats.
Click to expand...

I don’t want respect from someone with Trump’s cock in their mouth. Disgusting.


----------



## TNHarley

evenflow1969 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was idiotic about her statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mean while you have some one working for you that pisses off half your market segment you are going to fire them also. Here is the thing whether it being taking a knee at an NFL game and passing off conservatives or writing about Nazis and pussing off liberals, when you make your money off broad market appeal,  learn to keep your big fucking trap shut.
Click to expand...

They have the right to fire her. Im not arguing with that.
Its just sad that posting history does this to someone. History is so offensive that you need to be fired for stating it? 
We are doomed man.


----------



## BoSoxGal

TNHarley said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was idiotic about her statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mean while you have some one working for you that pisses off half your market segment you are going to fire them also. Here is the thing whether it being taking a knee at an NFL game and passing off conservatives or writing about Nazis and pussing off liberals, when you make your money off broad market appeal,  learn to keep your big fucking trap shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have the right to fire her. Im not arguing with that.
> Its just sad that posting history does this to someone. History is so offensive that you need to be fired for stating it?
> We are doomed man.
Click to expand...

Don’t be disingenuous. It wasn’t the history, it was her disgusting claim of equivalence between the suffering of Jews in the Holocaust and you whiny bitch Trump cocksuckers crying about your LOSER cult leader today.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Democrats - the new nazis


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BoSoxGal said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was idiotic about her statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mean while you have some one working for you that pisses off half your market segment you are going to fire them also. Here is the thing whether it being taking a knee at an NFL game and passing off conservatives or writing about Nazis and pussing off liberals, when you make your money off broad market appeal,  learn to keep your big fucking trap shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have the right to fire her. Im not arguing with that.
> Its just sad that posting history does this to someone. History is so offensive that you need to be fired for stating it?
> We are doomed man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t be disingenuous. It wasn’t the history, it was her disgusting claim of equivalence between the suffering of Jews in the Holocaust and you whiny bitch Trump cocksuckers crying about your LOSER cult leader today.
Click to expand...

She was right on target. A bullseye as evidenced by your unhinged knee-jerk reactions in this thread.


----------



## norwegen

iamwhatiseem said:


> Democrats - the new nazis


They've always been Nazis. They didn't distance themselves from the German Nazis until after we discovered their genocide.


----------



## buckeye

BoSoxGal said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel no compulsion to be civil to hateful insurrectionists or their supporters and apologists. Go fuck yourself and choke on the results.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have made a good nazi in 1933 germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I would have been in the resistance. Just as my real German family were in the 1930s.
> AND FUCKING DIED FOR IT.
> You piece of shit Trump cocksucker.
Click to expand...


Yet you're supporting cancel culture now.

With all due respect the only point you seem to have is you're really angry and you  hate Trump and his supporters.  

Kind of like hating Jews.


----------



## Turtlesoup

BoSoxGal said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cockgobbler says what?
> 
> You are a fucking moron, right up there with SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Any destruction of our REPUBLIC will come from the left, not the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only significant challenges to the health of our Republic have come from scum like you, scum that you adore. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so militant. I hope the FBI is watching your psychopathic ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I’m on this board, and Parler, and 4chan, et al.?  I’m reporting on you Trump cocksucking anti-American terrorists to the FBI.
Click to expand...

Oh look the idiot using the term fascist regime is showing what a good little communist that they are---reporting on people for daring to use our free speech rights.  What is wrong with you hun?


----------



## JLW

I wrote this on another thread. I thought that her  comparison was rather inane, but that it was no reason to fire her. In this day and age it was somewhat innocuous. An over reaction in my view.


----------



## Turtlesoup

BoSoxGal said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't absolve Nazis, Einstein. She compared them to Democrats, actually, who provoke citizens to assault their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats so true
> 
> liberal American society in 2020 reminds me very much of nazi Germany circa 1933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst thing that happened during the Honorable Donald J. Trump's four years in office was the growth of the woke society.
> 
> It definitely was not this bad during President Obama's eight years.
> 
> Although the MeToo Movement did destroy the lives of some innocent people, it was child's play compared with what Cancel Culture as done.
> 
> The BLM movement last Spring and Summer seems to have really galvanized the Cancel Culture (now the restaurant Cracker Barrel is under attack).
> 
> People like Nancy Pelosi abetted this insanity by kneeling in the Capitol and excusing the toppling of statues.
> 
> The controversy over the 2020 Presidential election also badly hurt.  Sadly, not one influential Dem had the courage to say, "Let's all calmly see whether there is any credence to some of the accusations. Instead, all the Dems closed ranks and even called it the most "secure" election in our history.
> 
> Just as one one saw the COVID tragedy approaching, we simply do not what tragedies are in store because of Cancel Culture (and the on-going racial unpleasantness).
> 
> The future, I assume, will be very *grim*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT WAS A REPUBLICAN APPOINTEE OF TRUMP WHO CALLED IT THE MOST SECURE ELECTION IN OUR HISTORY.
> 
> you are a FUCKING IDIOT.
Click to expand...

Obviously it wasn't.....


----------



## BoSoxGal

buckeye said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel no compulsion to be civil to hateful insurrectionists or their supporters and apologists. Go fuck yourself and choke on the results.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have made a good nazi in 1933 germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I would have been in the resistance. Just as my real German family were in the 1930s.
> AND FUCKING DIED FOR IT.
> You piece of shit Trump cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you're supporting cancel culture now.
> 
> With all due respect the only point you seem to have is you're really angry and you  hate Trump and his supporters.
> 
> Kind of like hating Jews.
Click to expand...

Jews were hated and slaughtered just for existing.

You garbage Trump supporters have been coddled and respected far more than you deserved, then you tried to overthrow the government. Now you are nothing but terrorists who deserve nothing but scorn. You keep telling yourself whatever you want, but the truth is that your grandchildren and great grandchildren will be ashamed of you.


----------



## buckeye

surada said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? explain how the methods being advocated by liberals differ from Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you think you can go into a restaurant and give a speech or lecture on racism or any other subject?*
Click to expand...


Only if you're woke.


----------



## evenflow1969

TNHarley said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was idiotic about her statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mean while you have some one working for you that pisses off half your market segment you are going to fire them also. Here is the thing whether it being taking a knee at an NFL game and passing off conservatives or writing about Nazis and pussing off liberals, when you make your money off broad market appeal,  learn to keep your big fucking trap shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have the right to fire her. Im not arguing with that.
> Its just sad that posting history does this to someone. History is so offensive that you need to be fired for stating it?
> We are doomed man.
Click to expand...

Life is still good. We are not doomed. Just remember what you say on line can bite you in the ass. People love dirty laundry, do not air it in public. If you grew up in a small town,  you already knew your big mouth or questionable actions could turn you into dirt in your town in a hurry.  With the internet the world is now a small town.  What sucks is now it is harder to move and start over. The solution is to not post much in your own name. I wish the world was more forgiving especially for people 30 and below but it is not. Unlikely she can again take a position requiring broad market appeal but if she keeps her mouth shut for a while people will forget and other opportunities will arise. Fame is a fickle bitch any way. Most the famous do not remain that way long. I have had to deal with new beginnings and survived she will also. The good news is she is freaking hot and will marry well if she has any brains. You and I have to rely on our wits and work ethic.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Disney took John Bodega off the artwork in China because apparently black men are offensive?


----------



## BlueGin

Grampa Murked U said:


> Disney took John Bodega off the artwork in China because apparently black men are offensive?


Disney (and lefties ) 100% support communist China. China utilizes actual concentration camps and Nazi tactics. Not sure why the left gets offended when you point that fact out.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

U
N
H
I
N
G
E
D


----------



## buckeye

Mac-7 said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think I’m on this board, and Parler, and 4chan, et al.? I’m reporting on you Trump cocksucking anti-American terrorists to the FBI.
> 
> 
> 
> She’s nuts
> 
> Does the funny farm have internet service now?
> 
> but listen to her.
> 
> what does she think the FBI aka the gestapo should do to trump supporters?
> 
> how far are libs like her willing to go?
Click to expand...


My guess is as far as they can get away with.   Opposing opinions are just too much trouble to them.


----------



## Mac-7

buckeye said:


> Kind of like hating Jews.


Thats so true


----------



## buckeye

BoSoxGal said:


> buckeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel no compulsion to be civil to hateful insurrectionists or their supporters and apologists. Go fuck yourself and choke on the results.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have made a good nazi in 1933 germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I would have been in the resistance. Just as my real German family were in the 1930s.
> AND FUCKING DIED FOR IT.
> You piece of shit Trump cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you're supporting cancel culture now.
> 
> With all due respect the only point you seem to have is you're really angry and you  hate Trump and his supporters.
> 
> Kind of like hating Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were hated and slaughtered just for existing.
> 
> You garbage Trump supporters have been coddled and respected far more than you deserved, then you tried to overthrow the government. Now you are nothing but terrorists who deserve nothing but scorn. You keep telling yourself whatever you want, but the truth is that your grandchildren and great grandchildren will be ashamed of you.
Click to expand...


The Holocaust didn't start by slaughtering Jews.  Read some history, for heaven's sake.

It started by hating them, blaming them and ostracizing them.

Which is exactly what you and other hate filled democrats are doing to your opposition.

And fuck you and your hate filled mouth.   Leave my kids and grand kids out of your rants.


----------



## Mac-7

buckeye said:


> My guess is as far as they can get away with. Opposing opinions are just too much trouble to them.


I doubt if she’s even thought about it

average germans disliked the Jews and certainly cheered when the  nazi’s knocked them around during the 30’s

but later during the war when rumors of death camps began to be whispered around germany average progressives like BoSoxGal either ignored them or told themselves they were just lies


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Johnlaw said:


> I wrote this on another thread. I thought that her  comparison was rather inane, but that it was no reason to fire her. In this day and age it was somewhat innocuous. An over reaction in my view.


 Nah... there was a point made.
Essentially, in order for it to get to the point of Nazis rounding up Jews... their neighbors and townsfolk hatred for them is what really killed them. The people allowed it to happen.
  She didn't word it very well, it could be taken that she is marginalizing the Nazi's - but I do not believe that was her intent - and neither should any reasonable person think so.
But, as we can clearly see, reason is optional these days.


----------



## candycorn

Grampa Murked U said:


> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?


If you're watching Disney at the age of 50...you have some problems. 

She compared getting banned from Twitter to the holocaust.


----------



## 22lcidw

surada said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
Click to expand...

CNN and MSNBC constantly do this. They compared the Jan. 6 Capitol Building event to hundreds of thousands of people maimed, mutilated and killed in the middle east the last several years. No firings there. That woman Gina, she does the talk and the walk. You guys are evil as the arrow on your running for office themes can not stop. And when empowered, remember there will be Deplorables hired by the totalitarian state and they will be empowered to get your back for your acidic remarks that the state does not like.


----------



## 22lcidw

candycorn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're watching Disney at the age of 50...you have some problems.
> 
> She compared getting banned from Twitter to the holocaust.
Click to expand...

Disney/HBO are tools of the New World Order.


----------



## norwegen

BoSoxGal said:


> If it’s disgusting to troll garbage human beings who support the torture and murder of police defending our Capitol and Republic from violent insurrection incited by a daughter molesting admitted sexual predator and wannabe dictator, I’ll wear the label with pride.
> Now run along and suck on Trump’s little button mushroom pee pee, dear.


Just get lost, Troll. You don't belong in polite society.


----------



## BlueGin

norwegen said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it’s disgusting to troll garbage human beings who support the torture and murder of police defending our Capitol and Republic from violent insurrection incited by a daughter molesting admitted sexual predator and wannabe dictator, I’ll wear the label with pride.
> Now run along and suck on Trump’s little button mushroom pee pee, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get lost, Troll. You don't belong in polite society.
Click to expand...

The fact that it is allowed to violate terms of service tells you that is exactly what it is...a troll.


----------



## candycorn

22lcidw said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're watching Disney at the age of 50...you have some problems.
> 
> She compared getting banned from Twitter to the holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disney/HBO are tools of the New World Order.
Click to expand...


Can I still watch Showtime?


----------



## BoSoxGal

BlueGin said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it’s disgusting to troll garbage human beings who support the torture and murder of police defending our Capitol and Republic from violent insurrection incited by a daughter molesting admitted sexual predator and wannabe dictator, I’ll wear the label with pride.
> Now run along and suck on Trump’s little button mushroom pee pee, dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Just get lost, Troll. You don't belong in polite society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that it is allowed to violate terms of service tells you that is exactly what it is...a troll.
Click to expand...

Where did I violate terms of service? Are you cancelling me? I didn’t wish you dead of covid19 or anything of the sort. I didn’t wish you tortured and murdered by a crowd of Democrats like you and your Trump cult friends did to police at the Capitol, and would’ve done to our Congress if you could have. For fuck’s sake, you people trampled one of your own to death! Officer Sicknick was a Trump voter and you murdered him!


----------



## BoSoxGal

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sorry, I shouldn’t have left out the obvious. You probably fuck your daughter, just like your cult leader Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> You're disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is also violating board rules. Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've reported at least 4 or 5 of the vile posts....nothing
Click to expand...

I’m sure another Trump cocksucker will come along and give me a time out so your micropenises don’t explode from the outrage of being called out for what you are. Garbage.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Obvious troll in this thread... if everyone ignores it, it will go away.


----------



## BlueGin

iamwhatiseem said:


> Obvious troll in this thread... if everyone ignores it, it will go away.


Probably a sock.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

#CancelDisneyPlus Trends on Twitter After Disney Fires Gina Carano
					

In what can only be described as one of the most clueless mistakes in Disney's history, the company has declared war on half its American fans.




					www.piratesandprincesses.net
				




Irony lol


----------



## mdk

I cleaned up this hot mess a bit and I'm reopening it in the hopes ya'll can discuss the topic within the confines of the rules and with reasonable good taste.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

BoSoxGal said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
Click to expand...


Both true. However, do the consequences fit the speech? Of course not. 

Please explain what it is you think Carano was saying and why you think her termination was justified.


----------



## surada

22lcidw said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CNN and MSNBC constantly do this. They compared the Jan. 6 Capitol Building event to hundreds of thousands of people maimed, mutilated and killed in the middle east the last several years. No firings there. That woman Gina, she does the talk and the walk. You guys are evil as the arrow on your running for office themes can not stop. And when empowered, remember there will be Deplorables hired by the totalitarian state and they will be empowered to get your back for your acidic remarks that the state does not like.
Click to expand...


*You mean  because she mocks wearing a mask?*


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

BoSoxGal said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
Click to expand...

 
Show where in the tweet she compares Republicans to Jews of Germany.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ghost of a Rider said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show where in the tweet she compares Republicans to Jews of Germany.
Click to expand...

The comparison can be made with some pretzel logic. The overall point is apparently lost to some


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

jillian said:


> what’s that about “cancel culture”?
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?


Been reading or speaking English long? You don't seem to understand what you claim to read.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

BlueGin said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except Lucas Films/Disney/Marvel have a habit of letting their left leaning employees spew all kinds of hateful shit all over social media with zero consequences. Either apply rules evenly or shut up about your fake.         “ standards” of conduct.
Click to expand...


And of course, the folks at Disney and all those who support Carano's termination conveniently forgot about one of their own producers (Jack Morrissey) tweeting that "MAGAKids" be fed screaming, hats first, into a woodchipper in response to the Nick Sandmann incident in D.C.. He even included a graphic:





But Carano gets fired for simply stating facts of Nazi Germany. Jesus what a bunch of craven hypocrites.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

BoSoxGal said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
Click to expand...

Correct. 

Private employers are at complete liberty to hire and fire as they see fit,  as conservatives have always claimed.


----------



## Flash

...and just like that our subscription to Disney+ is cancelled.

My granddaughter can watch something else when she visits us.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

shockedcanadian said:


> The problem with todays society is that most of them haven't read the book 1984 (if they did, they'd probably reject the message or wonder or loud "what's so wrong about that?"), and, most don't understand the history of fascism in Europe.
> 
> Europeans know of it.  Which is why even Macron has spoken out against the "woke" culture of the U.S.  It's also a big reason why the U.S risks losing it's key allies in Europe and most certainly in the Far East, and the Mid East.
> 
> Destroying ones career or future is, in effect, eliminating their freedom of speech.  Giving in to the weak, keyboard mob who wouldn't _really_ fight for anything in the literal sense, ensures the silencing of open expression. It definitely has unintended consequences.
> 
> It goes beyond military support; though of course this is vital.  It has to do with principled support.  If the West doesn't speak out against China, Russia, N Korea and other such nations, we will not have a leg to stand on.  Other nations in their orbit are not feeling warm and fuzzy about America embracing Cancel Culture.
> 
> "I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it"


Wrong. 

Orwell was addressing government tyranny and excess, not the private sector.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show where in the tweet she compares Republicans to Jews of Germany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The comparison can be made with some pretzel logic. The overall point is apparently lost to some
Click to expand...


I've no doubt that she was comparing the current situation of Republicans with the plight of Jews in Nazi Germany. However, I asked him where_ in the tweet_ she makes the comparison. 

It is not right that a person loses their job because of what may or may not be _implied_ in a social media post. Her termination for this tweet is wrong on every level. It raises a very important question: Should she be terminated for the _actual_ _text_ or should she be terminated for the _supposed_ _implication_?


----------



## BlueGin

Grampa Murked U said:


> #CancelDisneyPlus Trends on Twitter After Disney Fires Gina Carano
> 
> 
> In what can only be described as one of the most clueless mistakes in Disney's history, the company has declared war on half its American fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.piratesandprincesses.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irony lol


They did it because she is a fan favorite. And they hate their fans. Always have


----------



## BlueGin

Ghost of a Rider said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except Lucas Films/Disney/Marvel have a habit of letting their left leaning employees spew all kinds of hateful shit all over social media with zero consequences. Either apply rules evenly or shut up about your fake.         “ standards” of conduct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And of course, the folks at Disney and all those who support Carano's termination conveniently forgot about one of their own producers (Jack Morrissey) tweeting that "MAGAKids" be fed screaming, hats first, into a woodchipper in response to the Nick Sandmann incident in D.C.. He even included a graphic:
> 
> View attachment 455820
> 
> But Carano gets fired for simply stating facts of Nazi Germany. Jesus what a bunch of craven hypocrites.
Click to expand...

Exactly why I stopped supporting Lucas Films/Disney/Marvel. Their employees are trash human beings....they prove it daily on social media.


----------



## BlueGin

Flash said:


> ...and just like that our subscription to Disney+ is cancelled.
> 
> My granddaughter can watch something else when she visits us.



Cancelled all streaming services I had months ago.

Any media I would care to watch I bought from a thrift store on DVD. Or I can watch for free.

No need to purchase anything including toys from them.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> This is as ignorant as it is stupid.
> 
> She wasn't fired because of her gender.
Click to expand...


No, she wasn't fired for her gender. But, she was fired for something equally stupid.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Grampa Murked U said:


> was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media.


No. She was fired for several tweets, including spreading deadly lies about the pandemic and the election. She punched her ticket comparing herself to Jews in the 3rd Reich. I wouldn't want her working for me, either. Go work for OAN or Sidney Powell.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

jillian said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what’s that about “cancel culture”?
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
Click to expand...


Total fail.






Oh Jillian, I'm so embarrassed for you. 
Go back and read it all, and next time don't post until you know wtf you're talking about.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BoSoxGal said:


> Don’t be disingenuous. It wasn’t the history, it was her disgusting claim of equivalence between the suffering of Jews in the Holocaust and you whiny bitch Trump cocksuckers crying about your LOSER cult leader today.



Don't be a Nazi.

Oops, I guess you can't help it.

The Nazicrat scum have made whites a scapegoat to focus the hatred of Nazi twats like you on. You lack the requisite intellect to think, but rage you have in abundance, so your Reich creates an enemy to focus your mindless rage on.

Just as the architect of the current democrat party, Adolf Hitler did last time around.


----------



## martybegan

TNHarley said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cockgobbler says what?
> 
> You are a fucking moron, right up there with SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Any destruction of our REPUBLIC will come from the left, not the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TM, I assume
Click to expand...


Yes, The Derp Lord.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Grampa Murked U said:


> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?


Yeah, she didn't buckle under to the Gestapo regime


----------



## McRib

Grampa Murked U said:


> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?




You watched "Mandalorian"? Really?  How old are you?


----------



## martybegan

BoSoxGal said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cockgobbler says what?
> 
> You are a fucking moron, right up there with SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Any destruction of our REPUBLIC will come from the left, not the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only significant challenges to the health of our Republic have come from scum like you, scum that you adore. Fuck you.
Click to expand...


Wanker. Try harder.

Your side wants to silence anyone who disagrees with them and expand government (while somehow defunding the police).


----------



## Uncensored2008

BoSoxGal said:


> Jews were hated and slaughtered just for existing.



Yes Botox, just as you plan for whites, should you gain sufficient power.

Look, you're stupid, it's why you're a Nazi. Carano was explaining to those with IQ's dozens of times greater than yours that Hitler didn't just send in his Brown Shirts (ANTIFA) goons and start attacking, he used the media and social networking to slander and libel those he hated, just as Nazis like you do now.



> You garbage Trump supporters have been coddled and respected far more than you deserved, then you tried to overthrow the government. Now you are nothing but terrorists who deserve nothing but scorn. You keep telling yourself whatever you want, but the truth is that your grandchildren and great grandchildren will be ashamed of you.



Selfies with police in the Capitol is overthrowing the government.

10 months of violence by democrat Brown Shirts, you stupid fucking Nazi. The LITERAL armed occupation of American territory by democrat insurgents, you fucking Nazi moron.  Months of violent attacks on the federal court houses in major cities.

Blow it out your ass, Nazi.

The 1/6 Reichstag Fire is unacceptable, but no different than the shit that you Nazi vermin have engaged in for months.

"Oh but the Reichstag fire endangered our ruling elite. democrat violence only took everything the proles owned."





I don't know that you're American. But if you are, I am ashamed of those who would raise traitorous filth like you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

odanny said:


> You watched "Mandalorian"? Really?  How old are you?



I loved it.


----------



## jbrownson0831

BoSoxGal said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
Click to expand...

Which history.....actual or your Gestapo Woke history looneytunes?


----------



## AMart

Uncensored2008 said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler designated Jews as the scapegoat the first time you vermin arose. Whites are the scapegoat this time, and you Nazi pigs use the rehashed slogans of the 3rd Reich to attack them.  The democrat Reich is following in the footsteps of Hitler's Reich exactly.
> 
> You are angry that decent people point this out.
> 
> Never Again means stopping you scum now.
> 
> Fuck all Nazis, Hitler's and the democrats.
Click to expand...

James Lindsay and Peter Boghossian wrote 20 hoax academic SJW studies and 7 were accepted by Academic Journals. One of them was on the evils of whiteness.
They copied and pasted direct from Mein Kampf and wherever there was "Jew" they replaced that with "whiteness" and then in another paper wherever Mein Kampf mentioned "Our Movement" the Nazi Party they inserted "intersectional feminism" Hilarious stuff.


----------



## surada

Uncensored2008 said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were hated and slaughtered just for existing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Botox, just as you plan for whites, should you gain sufficient power.
> 
> Look, you're stupid, it's why you're a Nazi. Carano was explaining to those with IQ's dozens of times greater than yours that the Hitler didn't just send in his Brown Shirts (ANTIFA) goons and start attacking, he used the media and social networking to slander and libel those he hated, just as Nazis like you do now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You garbage Trump supporters have been coddled and respected far more than you deserved, then you tried to overthrow the government. Now you are nothing but terrorists who deserve nothing but scorn. You keep telling yourself whatever you want, but the truth is that your grandchildren and great grandchildren will be ashamed of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selfies with police in the Capitol is overthrowing the government.
> 
> 10 months of violence by democrat Brown Shirts, you stupid fucking Nazi. The LITERAL armed occupation of American territory by democrat insurgents, you fucking Nazi moron.  Months of violent attacks on the federal court houses in major cities.
> 
> Blow it out your ass, Nazi.
> 
> The 1/6 Reichstag Fire is unacceptable, but no different than the shit that you Nazi vermin have engaged in for months.
> 
> "Oh but the Reichstag fire endangered our ruling elite. democrat violence only took everything the proles owned."
> 
> View attachment 455851
> 
> I don't know that you're American. But if you are, I am ashamed of those who would raise traitorous filth like you.
Click to expand...


She's a moron.. and so are you. She doesn't have to wear a mask and Disney doesn't have to carry her. She should stay out of stores, airplanes and clinics.. They all require masks.


----------



## jbrownson0831

BoSoxGal said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
Click to expand...

We now have a fascist regime in America there Braindead....you voted it in.


----------



## surada

martybegan said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
Click to expand...




*► At the beginning of World War II, the number of Gestapo agents was about 40,000 in Germany. As the war progressed and Germany began to occupy the rest of Europe, the number of Gestapo agents, informants, and members increased to over 150,000.*
*Astonishing Facts About The Gestapo That You May Not Have ...*
historyplex.com/facts-about-gestapo-you-may-not-know


----------



## surada

jbrownson0831 said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We now have a fascist regime in America there Braindead....you voted it in.
Click to expand...


Fascism is nationalistic, racist and hardcore right.


----------



## 22lcidw

surada said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews were hated and slaughtered just for existing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Botox, just as you plan for whites, should you gain sufficient power.
> 
> Look, you're stupid, it's why you're a Nazi. Carano was explaining to those with IQ's dozens of times greater than yours that the Hitler didn't just send in his Brown Shirts (ANTIFA) goons and start attacking, he used the media and social networking to slander and libel those he hated, just as Nazis like you do now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You garbage Trump supporters have been coddled and respected far more than you deserved, then you tried to overthrow the government. Now you are nothing but terrorists who deserve nothing but scorn. You keep telling yourself whatever you want, but the truth is that your grandchildren and great grandchildren will be ashamed of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selfies with police in the Capitol is overthrowing the government.
> 
> 10 months of violence by democrat Brown Shirts, you stupid fucking Nazi. The LITERAL armed occupation of American territory by democrat insurgents, you fucking Nazi moron.  Months of violent attacks on the federal court houses in major cities.
> 
> Blow it out your ass, Nazi.
> 
> The 1/6 Reichstag Fire is unacceptable, but no different than the shit that you Nazi vermin have engaged in for months.
> 
> "Oh but the Reichstag fire endangered our ruling elite. democrat violence only took everything the proles owned."
> 
> View attachment 455851
> 
> I don't know that you're American. But if you are, I am ashamed of those who would raise traitorous filth like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a moron.. and so are you. She doesn't have to wear a mask and Disney doesn't have to carry her. She should stay out of stores, airplanes and clinics.. They all require masks.
Click to expand...

Screw you. NBC warfare is to good for many of our companies. Dante's Inferno I believe is the seven layers of hell. I understand why now. Most of the companies were so G rated and at least not anti religion a half century ago. Not anymore.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We now have a fascist regime in America there Braindead....you voted it in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is nationalistic, racist and hardcore right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.....racist is correct, lying, America-hating, commie-leaning and waaaay left
Click to expand...

Like Sleepy's new regime


----------



## Uncensored2008

surada said:


> Fascism is nationalistic, racist and hardcore right.



A Reich Member is about to regale us with how a system where the means of production is under the absolute control of the state, in which the state sets production levels, what products will be produced. in what quantity, and at what price they will be sold under a totalitarian dictatorship, where individualism is repressed - brutally - in favor of the collective, where individual rights are supplanted in favor of group privilege, where dissent against the party, the Reich, or collectivism is a criminal act, where religion is highly regulated, and doctrine determined by the state. 

Go ahead and tell us how this is REALLY oh so very different than the socialism the democrats promote....


----------



## Canon Shooter

shockedcanadian said:


> Destroying ones career or future is, in effect, eliminating their freedom of speech.



No, it's really not.

If I make some posts on social media that ruffle some feathers, I do so with the understanding that I have to accept responsibility for that. If an employer sees what I've written and decides to fire me because he doesn't want to be associated with what I've posted, or even with a person who would post such things, he can do that. He's not eliminating my freedom of speech, if for no other reason than I would still be free to say what I wish.

Availing yourself of your Constitutional rights does not absolve you from the responsibility which comes with them...


----------



## jbrownson0831

Canon Shooter said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Destroying ones career or future is, in effect, eliminating their freedom of speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's really not.
> 
> If I make some posts on social media that ruffle some feathers, I do so with the understanding that I have to accept responsibility for that. If an employer sees what I've written and decides to fire me because he doesn't want to be associated with what I've posted, or even with a person who would post such things, he can do that. He's not eliminating my freedom of speech, if for no other reason than I would still be free to say what I wish.
> 
> Availing yourself of your Constitutional rights does not absolve you from the responsibility which comes with them...
Click to expand...

Don't disagree, just don't see many lefties getting fired for spouting off on their beliefs.....maybe they don't have jobs in the first place??


----------



## martybegan

surada said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *► At the beginning of World War II, the number of Gestapo agents was about 40,000 in Germany. As the war progressed and Germany began to occupy the rest of Europe, the number of Gestapo agents, informants, and members increased to over 150,000.*
> *Astonishing Facts About The Gestapo That You May Not Have ...*
> historyplex.com/facts-about-gestapo-you-may-not-know
Click to expand...


Agents aren't officers, they are typically paid informants or sources.


----------



## 22lcidw

jbrownson0831 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fascism is nationalistic, racist and hardcore right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Reich Member is about to regale us with how a system where the means of production is under the absolute control of the state, in which the state sets production levels, what products will be produced. in what quantity, and at what price they will be sold under a totalitarian dictatorship, where individualism is repressed - brutally - in favor of the collective, where individual rights are supplanted in favor of group privilege, where dissent against the party, the Reich, or collectivism is a criminal act, where religion is highly regulated, and doctrine determined by the state.
> 
> Go ahead and tell us how this is REALLY oh so very different than the socialism the democrats promote....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mush minded libbers are so brainwashed now they can't see they are the new Gestapo.
Click to expand...

They see themselves as the put down upon for a long time. But their journey to equality has not ended by their dictums of the Prog Party. The party must continue its direction. Which ends up with total control. With endless 1 percent to 2 percent growth on the horizon the resources for all of the expanding programs are going to decline and is declining. The inflation in ,ass fiat currency printing with the massive addition of benefits being sent to people by the government and pension systems is hiding this.


----------



## whitehall

Lefties have been whining for more than a half century about the alleged "black-listing" of suspected commies in Hollywood and it's deja vu all over again.


----------



## surada

whitehall said:


> Lefties have been whining for more than a half century about the alleged "black-listing" of suspected commies in Hollywood and it's deja vu all over again.



What commies?


----------



## Circe

Grampa Murked U said:


> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?


I read what she tweeted. Wow, I was surprised! It's the kind of stuff I say all the time, but milder. I couldn't see how anyone could reasonably take exception to her stating her opinion with a well-reasoned argument.

She apologized: I continue to think it's fatal to apologize, ever. It just says you are guilty and so everyone is free to destroy you. 

Of course she was silly to endanger her career by posting anything political at all ---- but given that she did, it's amazing she got fired for such a nothingburger.


----------



## Circe

She posted an argument in favor of free speech ------- and so they canceled her for that.

Because the left hates anyone who does free speech.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

jbrownson0831 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she didn't buckle under to the Gestapo regime
Click to expand...

She did ultimately apologize for the wording if it may have offended anyone and THAT gave Disney the green light to drop the ax on her neck. Now they have her admitting it was wrong in their eyes.

NEVER apologize to these gestapo pricks.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Grampa Murked U said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she didn't buckle under to the Gestapo regime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She did ultimately apologize for the wording if it may have offended anyone and THAT gave Disney the green light to drop the ax on her neck. Now they have her admitting it was wrong in their eyes.
> 
> NEVER apologize to these gestapo pricks.
Click to expand...

Apologies only work when the looney left makes them...then all is right with the world.


----------



## Ringtone

surada said:


> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?


 
The OP didn't assert anything against the right of free-association, which is the immediate issue here, not free speech.  You're confused.  Grandpa is a stupid man, but there's nothing amiss with the OP.  Lucas Films chose to end its association with Carano, and Grandpa chose to end his association with "The Mandalorian".


----------



## Mac-7

surada said:


> Fascism is nationalistic, racist and hardcore right.


fascism and socialism are two sides of the all-powerful big government coin

And they are always nationalistic

But so are any democracies that hope to survive in a hostile world.

If nations do not care about themselves no one else will either

So nationalism can be good or bad


----------



## 2aguy

Grampa Murked U said:


> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?



Equal rights?   Not from the left.  The only equality the left actually offers is the equality of death and mass graves...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Only in the American culture of rightwing faux victimhood can people continue to broadcast whatever they like to the entire world, while simultaneously whining like little bitches that they are being "silenced".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Circe said:


> She posted an argument in favor of free speech ------- and so they canceled her for that.
> 
> Because the left hates anyone who does free speech.


That's completely idiotic and false.


----------



## BlueGin

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buckeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is as far as they can get away with. Opposing opinions are just too much trouble to them.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if she’s even thought about it
> 
> average germans disliked the Jews and certainly cheered when the  nazi’s knocked them around during the 30’s
> 
> but later during the war when rumors of death camps began to be whispered around germany average progressives like BoSoxGal either ignored them or told themselves they were just lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect Botoxgal would sign up to work in the death camps in that situation.
Click to expand...

100%


----------



## petro

Next up.
Baby Yoda gets fired for comparing Darth Vader to Hitler.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

It is especially ironic and hilarious to see the same right wing goobers complaining now who spent the last 4 years saying the orange slob could and should fire anyone, at any time, for any reason whatsoever, since they serve at his pleasure.

I guess George Lucas needs to slather some gravy on his face, have a Siberian Husky piss in his hair, and gain 160 pounds. THEN the wingnuts will support the firing.


----------



## Circe

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's completely idiotic and false.


I see you are a verbally abusive male. 

AND on the Left: no surprise there!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Circe said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's completely idiotic and false.
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are a verbally abusive male.
> 
> AND on the Left: no surprise there!
Click to expand...

I spoke to the idea, not you. Ideas don't have feelings. If you took that personally, that's a "you" problem.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work


At gunpoint


----------



## JoeB131

Decus said:


> Hitler did everything in his power to build the hate towards the Jews.



Not the point I was making at all.   

Sure, he built on hatred that was already deeply engrained in the culture.  But it was already there. 

Just like Trump didn't invent White Racism, but he kept building on it's worst aspects.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler did everything in his power to build the hate towards the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the point I was making at all.
> 
> Sure, he built on hatred that was already deeply engrained in the culture.  But it was already there.
> 
> Just like Trump didn't invent White Racism, but he kept building on it's worst aspects.
Click to expand...

At the time Germany was having massive financial issues due to WWI sanctions and he made the Jews the scapegoats. Zero conflation to Trump. You need to STFU. I lost 95% of my ancestors due to WW2 and the Holocaust. I have heard dozens of firsthand stories of what happened.


----------



## Dirk the Daring

colfax_m said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison she made was inane, but nothing to have her fired over. They should reconsider.
> 
> 
> 
> People by now should realize that public figures need to be careful online especially when working for someone like Disney.
> 
> Maybe she can get a job selling pillows or something.
Click to expand...


I would LOVE to fall asleep on her pillows...


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> 1) I had actual relatives who were there and as described to me she is 100% accurate.



Really?  People in Eastern Europe knew what was going on in Germany? 



AzogtheDefiler said:


> 2) What she said was an opinion and only offensive to leftists who decided to cancel her.



Actually, it was offensive to the Disney Managers, that was the problem. 



AzogtheDefiler said:


> 3) Many German Jews lost everything you are wrong again.



Which wasn't my point.  75% of the Jews of Germany and Austria survived the war, unlike the Jews of Poland, who were nearly completely wiped out.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> 4) Her point is that the News Entertainment Media has turned neighbor vs neighbor. Hell family member vs family member even.



Um, no, what turned people against each other was Trump and his hateful rhetoric and total disdain for common decency.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> 5) The point is she didn’t say anything illegal or offensive. She is cancelled because leftists like you are easily offended.



No, buddy, she was cancelled because she was bringing unnecessary controversy to a media corporation which is well known for their family friendly image.  This wasn't the first time she said dumb things on Social Media, but Disney probably just got tired of her nonsense.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> At the time Germany was having massive financial issues due to WWI sanctions and he made the Jews the scapegoats. Zero conflation to Trump. You need to STFU. I lost 95% of my ancestors due to WW2 and the Holocaust. I have heard dozens of firsthand stories of what happened.



Um, yeah, but why were the Jews such an easy scapegoat?

Maybe because they institgated the November 1918 revolution that brought down the Kaiser and Germany's surrender.  





Check it out.. this is a political cartoon from 1919.  Before Hitler started the NSDAP.  Perpetuating the "Stabbed in the Back" Myth   _Dolchstoßlegende_ 

This was on top of Martin Luther making anti-Semitism a core tenet of Lutheranism.  

Germans didn't really like the Jews long before Hitler, that was the point.


----------



## JoeB131

BlueGin said:


> She is cancelled because she is popular among a fan base SJW’s hate. Their goal is to destroy pop culture just because they can. Disney caved because they are looking for a government bail out and don’t want to rock the boat. Washington can give them more money than their fan base can so fans are expendable. People need to stop supporting the entertainment industry and giving them your money.



Is she popular?  Frankly, I'm a big-time Science Fiction Nerd, and frankly, I was more or less indifferent to her character.  I kind of like the Mandelorian compared to the Sequel Trilogy, which is  just awful.  But no one was watching that show for her.  

The fucking Baby Yoda puppet was a bigger character than she was.


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work
> 
> 
> 
> At gunpoint
Click to expand...







Wrong.  They willingly participated.  There was a small minority of people who resisted.  They were canceled first, then eliminated.   There is a cemetery in Lich, at the Catholic Cathedral with many victims of the nazi way of doing things.

There is an excellent book called "The Nazi Seizure of Power".

We are following that history very closely now.  Which should concern any thinking American.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

westwall said:


> Wrong. They willingly participated.


Sure, the ones who hated Jews. I assumed (correctly) that you were not.referring to the Third Reich preaching to the choir.


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. They willingly participated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the ones who hated Jews. I assumed (correctly) that you were not.referring to the Third Reich preaching to the choir.
Click to expand...






No, pretty much the whole population.  The Nazi Party numbered less than 10% of the German population.  The only way they could do the horrible shit they did, is because the population as a whole willingly participated.  Read some history.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

westwall said:


> No, pretty much the whole population.


Granted, the vast majority already hated Jews. Hitler found fertile ground and willing clergy in the churches for his anti-semitism, and it was academic from there. Nevertheless, sympathizers existed. Many ended up in the work camps themselves. The ones that didn't either fled or complied with their oppressors under threat.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

‘Mandalorian’ fans raise Pedro Pascal Nazi tweets amid Gina Carano firing
					

“The Mandalorian” star Pedro Pascal is having a big week — expressing support for his trans sister on Instagram, the announcement of a new TV role and some Twitter drama in light of his colle…




					nypost.com
				




Oops! It appears the Mandalorian himself tweeted the same type of shit but got away with it.

Can you guess why? And no, it's not because he's the star.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Grampa Murked U said:


> ‘Mandalorian’ fans raise Pedro Pascal Nazi tweets amid Gina Carano firing
> 
> 
> “The Mandalorian” star Pedro Pascal is having a big week — expressing support for his trans sister on Instagram, the announcement of a new TV role and some Twitter drama in light of his colle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! It appears the Mandalorian himself tweeted the same type of shit but got away with it.
> 
> Can you guess why? And no, it's not because he's the star.


Same, eh?

You SURE about that?


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Mandalorian’ fans raise Pedro Pascal Nazi tweets amid Gina Carano firing
> 
> 
> “The Mandalorian” star Pedro Pascal is having a big week — expressing support for his trans sister on Instagram, the announcement of a new TV role and some Twitter drama in light of his colle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops! It appears the Mandalorian himself tweeted the same type of shit but got away with it.
> 
> Can you guess why? And no, it's not because he's the star.
> 
> 
> 
> Same, eh?
> 
> You SURE about that?
Click to expand...







Try reading what he said, dumbass.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Thoth001 said:


> They will cancel anyone who goes against their agenda. My question is , who actually gives these people money.? Quit using the cancel services, that cancel you for free speech.


What’s the alternative? The lefty censors control all of the messaging systems.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

colfax_m said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison she made was inane, but nothing to have her fired over. They should reconsider.
> 
> 
> 
> People by now should realize that public figures need to be careful online especially when working for someone like Disney.
> 
> Maybe she can get a job selling pillows or something.
Click to expand...

But only if they oppose the lefty message.
Even if it’s a lefty contradicting a lefty contradiction.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Only in the American culture of rightwing faux victimhood can people continue to broadcast whatever they like to the entire world, while simultaneously whining like little bitches that they are being "silenced".



First, conservatives _can't_ broadcast whatever they like to the entire world; Carcano's firing is proof of that. Secondly, left wingers are not held to the same standard, at least, not as often.

If Carcano's tweet warrants termination then the Disney producer I cited earlier who tweeted about feeding "MAGAKids" into a woodchipper warrants it even more so. His tweet was much, much worse as he advocated violence against kids and even illustrated his comments with a pic of a woodchipper spewing blood on the snow. Presumably, the blood of "MAGAKids".

So even putting aside for the moment the idea that conservatives are being silenced and persecuted, Disney's actions in this case are entirely hypocritical.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Apparently her agency also dropped her.

We're in a death spiral of stupidity


----------



## petro

I wish to know how much Chinese or foreign influence is within all these "private" media companies that are deciding whether certain views are allowed.


----------



## Rocko

candycorn said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
Click to expand...


So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything


----------



## Rigby5

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
Click to expand...


Sorry, that is not accurate and Gina is much more correct than what you wrote.

First of all, I am Jewish and of German descent, so this is not propaganda.

But Germany was the LEAST anti-Jewish country in Europe originally.  France was anti-Jewish because of the Roman influence, and the Romans hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
Slavs in general hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
But Germans and Jews got along so well that the Ashkenazi essentially adopted the Germanic language, Yiddish.
That happened due to Iranians, Sythians, and Jews migrating to Germany around 1000 AD.  So German is really about the most Jewish country in Europe, and has the most and earliest exposure.
(Only Spain had more early Jewish contact, but that was only when the Moors were there, so did not last.)

So then why did Germany suddenly become so anti-Jewish?  It was WWI.  The British enticed Zionists with the Balfour Declaration, and some Zionist German Jews fell for it.  They spied against Germany, giving England the formula for synthetic acetone for cordite, and the Zimmerman Letter.  Which caused Germany a humiliating defeat in an unjust war they did not start.  So then the Holocaust was NOT at all about religion.  It was about Zionists being traitors.  
What is unfortunate is that most Jews are anti-Zionist, but not feel forced to Israel anyway, even though they are against the existence of Israel.  Jews are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah before returning to the Mideast, according to Judaism.

And really, do not use the word "anti-Semitism.  The word "Semitic" does NOT mean Jewish.  It actually means "of an Arab language group".  So anti-Semitic really means anti Arab, not anti Jewish.


----------



## Rigby5

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the time Germany was having massive financial issues due to WWI sanctions and he made the Jews the scapegoats. Zero conflation to Trump. You need to STFU. I lost 95% of my ancestors due to WW2 and the Holocaust. I have heard dozens of firsthand stories of what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, but why were the Jews such an easy scapegoat?
> 
> Maybe because they institgated the November 1918 revolution that brought down the Kaiser and Germany's surrender.
> 
> View attachment 455999
> Check it out.. this is a political cartoon from 1919.  Before Hitler started the NSDAP.  Perpetuating the "Stabbed in the Back" Myth   _Dolchstoßlegende_
> 
> This was on top of Martin Luther making anti-Semitism a core tenet of Lutheranism.
> 
> Germans didn't really like the Jews long before Hitler, that was the point.
Click to expand...


That Germans did not like Jews before Hitler was Gina's point.
Yes, it was the sense of betrayal around WWI that turned the German population against Jews.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I had actual relatives who were there and as described to me she is 100% accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  People in Eastern Europe knew what was going on in Germany?
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2) What she said was an opinion and only offensive to leftists who decided to cancel her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it was offensive to the Disney Managers, that was the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Many German Jews lost everything you are wrong again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which wasn't my point.  75% of the Jews of Germany and Austria survived the war, unlike the Jews of Poland, who were nearly completely wiped out.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Her point is that the News Entertainment Media has turned neighbor vs neighbor. Hell family member vs family member even.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, no, what turned people against each other was Trump and his hateful rhetoric and total disdain for common decency.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5) The point is she didn’t say anything illegal or offensive. She is cancelled because leftists like you are easily offended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, buddy, she was cancelled because she was bringing unnecessary controversy to a media corporation which is well known for their family friendly image.  This wasn't the first time she said dumb things on Social Media, but Disney probably just got tired of her nonsense.
Click to expand...

My grandmother’s sister on my mother’s side lived in Berlin. She was a teacher. If she said BLM is a great organization and we should kneel for the anthem she would not have been cancelled. People turned on each other long before Trump. 75% survival rate is weak sauce. 6 million dead total is insanity.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the time Germany was having massive financial issues due to WWI sanctions and he made the Jews the scapegoats. Zero conflation to Trump. You need to STFU. I lost 95% of my ancestors due to WW2 and the Holocaust. I have heard dozens of firsthand stories of what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, but why were the Jews such an easy scapegoat?
> 
> Maybe because they institgated the November 1918 revolution that brought down the Kaiser and Germany's surrender.
> 
> View attachment 455999
> Check it out.. this is a political cartoon from 1919.  Before Hitler started the NSDAP.  Perpetuating the "Stabbed in the Back" Myth   _Dolchstoßlegende_
> 
> This was on top of Martin Luther making anti-Semitism a core tenet of Lutheranism.
> 
> Germans didn't really like the Jews long before Hitler, that was the point.
Click to expand...

There you go. Blame the Jews. Love how I can easily get you to admit your antisemitism. Too easy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, that is not accurate and Gina is much more correct than what you wrote.
> 
> First of all, I am Jewish and of German descent, so this is not propaganda.
> 
> But Germany was the LEAST anti-Jewish country in Europe originally.  France was anti-Jewish because of the Roman influence, and the Romans hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> Slavs in general hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> But Germans and Jews got along so well that the Ashkenazi essentially adopted the Germanic language, Yiddish.
> That happened due to Iranians, Sythians, and Jews migrating to Germany around 1000 AD.  So German is really about the most Jewish country in Europe, and has the most and earliest exposure.
> (Only Spain had more early Jewish contact, but that was only when the Moors were there, so did not last.)
> 
> So then why did Germany suddenly become so anti-Jewish?  It was WWI.  The British enticed Zionists with the Balfour Declaration, and some Zionist German Jews fell for it.  They spied against Germany, giving England the formula for synthetic acetone for cordite, and the Zimmerman Letter.  Which caused Germany a humiliating defeat in an unjust war they did not start.  So then the Holocaust was NOT at all about religion.  It was about Zionists being traitors.
> What is unfortunate is that most Jews are anti-Zionist, but not feel forced to Israel anyway, even though they are against the existence of Israel.  Jews are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah before returning to the Mideast, according to Judaism.
> 
> And really, do not use the word "anti-Semitism.  The word "Semitic" does NOT mean Jewish.  It actually means "of an Arab language group".  So anti-Semitic really means anti Arab, not anti Jewish.
Click to expand...

Except it does. Google antisemitism. While the Original meaning was as you say it has transformed to hatred of Jews.

an·ti-Sem·i·tism
/ˌan(t)ēˈseməˌtizəm,ˌanˌtīˈseməˌtizəm/

_noun_

hostility to or prejudice against Jewish people.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, that is not accurate and Gina is much more correct than what you wrote.
> 
> First of all, I am Jewish and of German descent, so this is not propaganda.
> 
> But Germany was the LEAST anti-Jewish country in Europe originally.  France was anti-Jewish because of the Roman influence, and the Romans hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> Slavs in general hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> But Germans and Jews got along so well that the Ashkenazi essentially adopted the Germanic language, Yiddish.
> That happened due to Iranians, Sythians, and Jews migrating to Germany around 1000 AD.  So German is really about the most Jewish country in Europe, and has the most and earliest exposure.
> (Only Spain had more early Jewish contact, but that was only when the Moors were there, so did not last.)
> 
> So then why did Germany suddenly become so anti-Jewish?  It was WWI.  The British enticed Zionists with the Balfour Declaration, and some Zionist German Jews fell for it.  They spied against Germany, giving England the formula for synthetic acetone for cordite, and the Zimmerman Letter.  Which caused Germany a humiliating defeat in an unjust war they did not start.  So then the Holocaust was NOT at all about religion.  It was about Zionists being traitors.
> What is unfortunate is that most Jews are anti-Zionist, but not feel forced to Israel anyway, even though they are against the existence of Israel.  Jews are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah before returning to the Mideast, according to Judaism.
> 
> And really, do not use the word "anti-Semitism.  The word "Semitic" does NOT mean Jewish.  It actually means "of an Arab language group".  So anti-Semitic really means anti Arab, not anti Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it does. Google antisemitism. While the Original meaning was as you say it has transformed to hatred of Jews.
> 
> an·ti-Sem·i·tism
> /ˌan(t)ēˈseməˌtizəm,ˌanˌtīˈseməˌtizəm/
> 
> _noun_
> 
> hostility to or prejudice against Jewish people.
Click to expand...


Dictionaries have to include all the possible common interpretations, including ones that are wrong.  For example, the wording of the second Amendment says "a well regulated Militia", but the meaning of regulated really means well practiced and functioning.  The fact we now use it to mean controlled or restricted, is really wrong.  Just because a false meaning becomes popular, that does  not make it right or meaningful.  People who use "regulated" to mean controlled or restricted are ignorant.  Words effect how you think.  New-Speak.  It should be resisted.
Imagine the foolishness when an Israeli calls an Arab anti-Semitic, if he knew that Semitic means Arab. How could an Arab be anti-Arab?  Word are important.  The word Semitic should remind us that Hebrew were a type of Arab, since Hebrew is an Arab language derivative.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, that is not accurate and Gina is much more correct than what you wrote.
> 
> First of all, I am Jewish and of German descent, so this is not propaganda.
> 
> But Germany was the LEAST anti-Jewish country in Europe originally.  France was anti-Jewish because of the Roman influence, and the Romans hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> Slavs in general hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> But Germans and Jews got along so well that the Ashkenazi essentially adopted the Germanic language, Yiddish.
> That happened due to Iranians, Sythians, and Jews migrating to Germany around 1000 AD.  So German is really about the most Jewish country in Europe, and has the most and earliest exposure.
> (Only Spain had more early Jewish contact, but that was only when the Moors were there, so did not last.)
> 
> So then why did Germany suddenly become so anti-Jewish?  It was WWI.  The British enticed Zionists with the Balfour Declaration, and some Zionist German Jews fell for it.  They spied against Germany, giving England the formula for synthetic acetone for cordite, and the Zimmerman Letter.  Which caused Germany a humiliating defeat in an unjust war they did not start.  So then the Holocaust was NOT at all about religion.  It was about Zionists being traitors.
> What is unfortunate is that most Jews are anti-Zionist, but not feel forced to Israel anyway, even though they are against the existence of Israel.  Jews are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah before returning to the Mideast, according to Judaism.
> 
> And really, do not use the word "anti-Semitism.  The word "Semitic" does NOT mean Jewish.  It actually means "of an Arab language group".  So anti-Semitic really means anti Arab, not anti Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it does. Google antisemitism. While the Original meaning was as you say it has transformed to hatred of Jews.
> 
> an·ti-Sem·i·tism
> /ˌan(t)ēˈseməˌtizəm,ˌanˌtīˈseməˌtizəm/
> 
> _noun_
> 
> hostility to or prejudice against Jewish people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dictionaries have to include all the possible common interpretations, including ones that are wrong.  For example, the wording of the second Amendment says "a well regulated Militia", but the meaning of regulated really means well practiced and functioning.  The fact we now use it to mean controlled or restricted, is really wrong.  Just because a false meaning becomes popular, that does  not make it right or meaningful.  People who use "regulated" to mean controlled or restricted are ignorant.  Words effect how you think.  New-Speak.  It should be resisted.
> Imagine the foolishness when an Israeli calls an Arab anti-Semitic, if he knew that Semitic means Arab. How could an Arab be anti-Arab?  Word are important.  The word Semitic should remind us that Hebrew were a type of Arab, since Hebrew is an Arab language derivative.
Click to expand...

Should but I am telling you how it’s used now.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, that is not accurate and Gina is much more correct than what you wrote.
> 
> First of all, I am Jewish and of German descent, so this is not propaganda.
> 
> But Germany was the LEAST anti-Jewish country in Europe originally.  France was anti-Jewish because of the Roman influence, and the Romans hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> Slavs in general hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> But Germans and Jews got along so well that the Ashkenazi essentially adopted the Germanic language, Yiddish.
> That happened due to Iranians, Sythians, and Jews migrating to Germany around 1000 AD.  So German is really about the most Jewish country in Europe, and has the most and earliest exposure.
> (Only Spain had more early Jewish contact, but that was only when the Moors were there, so did not last.)
> 
> So then why did Germany suddenly become so anti-Jewish?  It was WWI.  The British enticed Zionists with the Balfour Declaration, and some Zionist German Jews fell for it.  They spied against Germany, giving England the formula for synthetic acetone for cordite, and the Zimmerman Letter.  Which caused Germany a humiliating defeat in an unjust war they did not start.  So then the Holocaust was NOT at all about religion.  It was about Zionists being traitors.
> What is unfortunate is that most Jews are anti-Zionist, but not feel forced to Israel anyway, even though they are against the existence of Israel.  Jews are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah before returning to the Mideast, according to Judaism.
> 
> And really, do not use the word "anti-Semitism.  The word "Semitic" does NOT mean Jewish.  It actually means "of an Arab language group".  So anti-Semitic really means anti Arab, not anti Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it does. Google antisemitism. While the Original meaning was as you say it has transformed to hatred of Jews.
> 
> an·ti-Sem·i·tism
> /ˌan(t)ēˈseməˌtizəm,ˌanˌtīˈseməˌtizəm/
> 
> _noun_
> 
> hostility to or prejudice against Jewish people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dictionaries have to include all the possible common interpretations, including ones that are wrong.  For example, the wording of the second Amendment says "a well regulated Militia", but the meaning of regulated really means well practiced and functioning.  The fact we now use it to mean controlled or restricted, is really wrong.  Just because a false meaning becomes popular, that does  not make it right or meaningful.  People who use "regulated" to mean controlled or restricted are ignorant.  Words effect how you think.  New-Speak.  It should be resisted.
> Imagine the foolishness when an Israeli calls an Arab anti-Semitic, if he knew that Semitic means Arab. How could an Arab be anti-Arab?  Word are important.  The word Semitic should remind us that Hebrew were a type of Arab, since Hebrew is an Arab language derivative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should but I am telling you how it’s used now.
Click to expand...


Well YES, we all know how it is used NOW, but the point is do you see WHY that is WRONG to do?
Calling an Arab, "anti-Semitic", is ignorant gibberish.
Which means the REAL words were deliberately altered in meaning, in order to deliberately change how we think.
We need to resist the manipulation of the way we think through the deliberate culturing of false connotations of words.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, that is not accurate and Gina is much more correct than what you wrote.
> 
> First of all, I am Jewish and of German descent, so this is not propaganda.
> 
> But Germany was the LEAST anti-Jewish country in Europe originally.  France was anti-Jewish because of the Roman influence, and the Romans hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> Slavs in general hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> But Germans and Jews got along so well that the Ashkenazi essentially adopted the Germanic language, Yiddish.
> That happened due to Iranians, Sythians, and Jews migrating to Germany around 1000 AD.  So German is really about the most Jewish country in Europe, and has the most and earliest exposure.
> (Only Spain had more early Jewish contact, but that was only when the Moors were there, so did not last.)
> 
> So then why did Germany suddenly become so anti-Jewish?  It was WWI.  The British enticed Zionists with the Balfour Declaration, and some Zionist German Jews fell for it.  They spied against Germany, giving England the formula for synthetic acetone for cordite, and the Zimmerman Letter.  Which caused Germany a humiliating defeat in an unjust war they did not start.  So then the Holocaust was NOT at all about religion.  It was about Zionists being traitors.
> What is unfortunate is that most Jews are anti-Zionist, but not feel forced to Israel anyway, even though they are against the existence of Israel.  Jews are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah before returning to the Mideast, according to Judaism.
> 
> And really, do not use the word "anti-Semitism.  The word "Semitic" does NOT mean Jewish.  It actually means "of an Arab language group".  So anti-Semitic really means anti Arab, not anti Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it does. Google antisemitism. While the Original meaning was as you say it has transformed to hatred of Jews.
> 
> an·ti-Sem·i·tism
> /ˌan(t)ēˈseməˌtizəm,ˌanˌtīˈseməˌtizəm/
> 
> _noun_
> 
> hostility to or prejudice against Jewish people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dictionaries have to include all the possible common interpretations, including ones that are wrong.  For example, the wording of the second Amendment says "a well regulated Militia", but the meaning of regulated really means well practiced and functioning.  The fact we now use it to mean controlled or restricted, is really wrong.  Just because a false meaning becomes popular, that does  not make it right or meaningful.  People who use "regulated" to mean controlled or restricted are ignorant.  Words effect how you think.  New-Speak.  It should be resisted.
> Imagine the foolishness when an Israeli calls an Arab anti-Semitic, if he knew that Semitic means Arab. How could an Arab be anti-Arab?  Word are important.  The word Semitic should remind us that Hebrew were a type of Arab, since Hebrew is an Arab language derivative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should but I am telling you how it’s used now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well YES, we all know how it is used NOW, but the point is do you see WHY that is WRONG to do?
> Calling an Arab, "anti-Semitic", is ignorant gibberish.
> Which means the REAL words were deliberately altered in meaning, in order to deliberately change how we think.
> We need to resist the manipulation of the way we think through the deliberate culturing of false connotations of words.
Click to expand...

Just like even touching a QB in the NFL now
Is a penalty. Bitching about it doesn’t make it any less of a penalty. Antisemitism now means the hatred of Jews. Not sure why you’re arguing against it?


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, that is not accurate and Gina is much more correct than what you wrote.
> 
> First of all, I am Jewish and of German descent, so this is not propaganda.
> 
> But Germany was the LEAST anti-Jewish country in Europe originally.  France was anti-Jewish because of the Roman influence, and the Romans hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> Slavs in general hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> But Germans and Jews got along so well that the Ashkenazi essentially adopted the Germanic language, Yiddish.
> That happened due to Iranians, Sythians, and Jews migrating to Germany around 1000 AD.  So German is really about the most Jewish country in Europe, and has the most and earliest exposure.
> (Only Spain had more early Jewish contact, but that was only when the Moors were there, so did not last.)
> 
> So then why did Germany suddenly become so anti-Jewish?  It was WWI.  The British enticed Zionists with the Balfour Declaration, and some Zionist German Jews fell for it.  They spied against Germany, giving England the formula for synthetic acetone for cordite, and the Zimmerman Letter.  Which caused Germany a humiliating defeat in an unjust war they did not start.  So then the Holocaust was NOT at all about religion.  It was about Zionists being traitors.
> What is unfortunate is that most Jews are anti-Zionist, but not feel forced to Israel anyway, even though they are against the existence of Israel.  Jews are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah before returning to the Mideast, according to Judaism.
> 
> And really, do not use the word "anti-Semitism.  The word "Semitic" does NOT mean Jewish.  It actually means "of an Arab language group".  So anti-Semitic really means anti Arab, not anti Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it does. Google antisemitism. While the Original meaning was as you say it has transformed to hatred of Jews.
> 
> an·ti-Sem·i·tism
> /ˌan(t)ēˈseməˌtizəm,ˌanˌtīˈseməˌtizəm/
> 
> _noun_
> 
> hostility to or prejudice against Jewish people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dictionaries have to include all the possible common interpretations, including ones that are wrong.  For example, the wording of the second Amendment says "a well regulated Militia", but the meaning of regulated really means well practiced and functioning.  The fact we now use it to mean controlled or restricted, is really wrong.  Just because a false meaning becomes popular, that does  not make it right or meaningful.  People who use "regulated" to mean controlled or restricted are ignorant.  Words effect how you think.  New-Speak.  It should be resisted.
> Imagine the foolishness when an Israeli calls an Arab anti-Semitic, if he knew that Semitic means Arab. How could an Arab be anti-Arab?  Word are important.  The word Semitic should remind us that Hebrew were a type of Arab, since Hebrew is an Arab language derivative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should but I am telling you how it’s used now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well YES, we all know how it is used NOW, but the point is do you see WHY that is WRONG to do?
> Calling an Arab, "anti-Semitic", is ignorant gibberish.
> Which means the REAL words were deliberately altered in meaning, in order to deliberately change how we think.
> We need to resist the manipulation of the way we think through the deliberate culturing of false connotations of words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like even touching a QB in the NFL now
> Is a penalty. Bitching about it doesn’t make it any less of a penalty. Antisemitism now means the hatred of Jews. Not sure why you’re arguing against it?
Click to expand...


Because the word Semitic describe Arabs. not European Jews who do not even speak Hebrew, but Yiddish, which is not Semitic but Germanic.
I am saying that if you use anti-Semitic to mean anti Jew, then it screws up dozens of other words that can't be changed, so it has to be stopped.
Ashkenazi Jews are NOT at all Semitic.
Sephardic Jews are Semitic, but only because they are of Arab ancestry.  
Ashkenazi are of European ancestry, so do not belong in the Mideast at all.
They have zero history there.
What I am saying is that the misuse of words forces false beliefs.
There are people who think Arabs are anti-Semitic, which is impossible, and that people like Netanyahu came from the Mideast, which they did not.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. They willingly participated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the ones who hated Jews. I assumed (correctly) that you were not.referring to the Third Reich preaching to the choir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, pretty much the whole population.  The Nazi Party numbered less than 10% of the German population.  The only way they could do the horrible shit they did, is because the population as a whole willingly participated.  Read some history.
Click to expand...

Its absolutely inappropriate to compare the plight of the Jews with that of modern day QOPPERS. The Jews were rounded up, forced into gas chambers and then gassed. Nobody got hurt.

Whereas the QOPPERS have been been asked to wear facemasks in public buildings. There really is no comparison and her basic humanity should have told her to find a better example.

Having said that I cannot think of anything more horrific and demeaning than wearing a mask whilst signing up for Parler.


----------



## candycorn

Rocko said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
Click to expand...


Private industry has fired people for any number of reasons.  Whoopi Goldberg got fired for lambasting President Bush.  The Dixie Chicks lost their recording contract for the same reason.  ....The door does swing both ways. 

I like what I heard one time on Studio 60.... "Living in a free society means that sometimes you're going to hear things you don't like."  The character who said that was fired shortly thereafter as I recall. lol.


What I think she is suffering from is the same thing that the Dixie Chicks suffered from.  There are times when nobody will raise an eyebrow about criticism.  The Chicks said they were embarrassed on 3/10/2003.  We went in 10 days later but tensions were mounting.  Gina's statement is crying about persecution of the right wing loons right after they murdered a cop.  

Of course, the right wing loons aren't helping themselves by claiming the cop would have just dropped dead the next day and that they were never there at the capitol...


----------



## DudleySmith

Grampa Murked U said:


> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?



Shows just how shallow and insane these vermin are. Nothing she said 'absolved Nazis' and was historically accurate. That was largely the case in most eastern Europe countries, some cases in Holland, France, Denmark, and Italy.


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. They willingly participated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the ones who hated Jews. I assumed (correctly) that you were not.referring to the Third Reich preaching to the choir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, pretty much the whole population.  The Nazi Party numbered less than 10% of the German population.  The only way they could do the horrible shit they did, is because the population as a whole willingly participated.  Read some history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its absolutely inappropriate to compare the plight of the Jews with that of modern day QOPPERS. The Jews were rounded up, forced into gas chambers and then gassed. Nobody got hurt.
> 
> Whereas the QOPPERS have been been asked to wear facemasks in public buildings. There really is no comparison and her basic humanity should have told her to find a better example.
> 
> Having said that I cannot think of anything more horrific and demeaning than wearing a mask whilst signing up for Parler.
Click to expand...








You, are absolutely wrong.  The actions the dems are doing now, are the exact same they did to the Jews then.  Ignorant twerps, like you, try and obfuscate what they are doing, but anyone who has read history knows you are full of crap.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. They willingly participated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the ones who hated Jews. I assumed (correctly) that you were not.referring to the Third Reich preaching to the choir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, pretty much the whole population.  The Nazi Party numbered less than 10% of the German population.  The only way they could do the horrible shit they did, is because the population as a whole willingly participated.  Read some history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its absolutely inappropriate to compare the plight of the Jews with that of modern day QOPPERS. The Jews were rounded up, forced into gas chambers and then gassed. Nobody got hurt.
> 
> Whereas the QOPPERS have been been asked to wear facemasks in public buildings. There really is no comparison and her basic humanity should have told her to find a better example.
> 
> Having said that I cannot think of anything more horrific and demeaning than wearing a mask whilst signing up for Parler.
Click to expand...

Moron,pay attention since January the libs have called for spying and cancelling conservatives. They equate 75 million republicans with white supremicsts and claim all of them are domestic errorists. Several members of Congress have called for action to be taken against all conservatives and hve tried to gen up action against sitting members of Congress.


----------



## DudleySmith

petro said:


> I wish to know how much Chinese or foreign influence is within all these "private" media companies that are deciding whether certain views are allowed.



It's extensive, as Disney and all the movie production companies slobber all over Red Chinese ass, no matter what vile atrocities they commit. There are lists of the 300 top corporations who openly support the violent communist front BLM and its cop killing agenda, and nearly all of them do big biz with Red China and its labor racketeers, and it isn't just media companies, it's banks, retailers, Big Ag, all down the line.  

Meanwhile, Uncle Joe Xi is deeply concerned about, you know, Burma.


----------



## JoeB131

Rigby5 said:


> Sorry, that is not accurate and Gina is much more correct than what you wrote.
> 
> First of all, I am Jewish and of German descent, so this is not propaganda.
> 
> But Germany was the LEAST anti-Jewish country in Europe originally. France was anti-Jewish because of the Roman influence, and the Romans hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> Slavs in general hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> But Germans and Jews got along so well that the Ashkenazi essentially adopted the Germanic language, Yiddish.



yes, but very few of them actually LIVED in Germany, mostly due to centuries of oppression.  There were only 500k Jews in Germany before the Nazis came to power, less than 1% of the population.   Compared to some 3 million who lived in Poland.



Rigby5 said:


> That happened due to Iranians, Sythians, and Jews migrating to Germany around 1000 AD. So German is really about the most Jewish country in Europe, and has the most and earliest exposure.
> (Only Spain had more early Jewish contact, but that was only when the Moors were there, so did not last.)



No, it really didn't.  Less than 1% of the population. 



Rigby5 said:


> So then why did Germany suddenly become so anti-Jewish? It was WWI. The British enticed Zionists with the Balfour Declaration, and some Zionist German Jews fell for it. They spied against Germany, giving England the formula for synthetic acetone for cordite, and the Zimmerman Letter. Which caused Germany a humiliating defeat in an unjust war they did not start. So then the Holocaust was NOT at all about religion. It was about Zionists being traitors.



Except it didn't "suddenly" become anything. The German culture has always been kind of anti-Jewish, for the reasons stated.  The same can be said of most European civilizations, but the Germans were probably the worst. (And I say that being of German Ancestry).  Part of it was because the bible explicitly says the Jews killed their God Man. 

yes, the Jews got scapegoated for Germany's loss in WWI.  Unfairly, because Germany was exhausted and defeated by 1918.   No, the Holocaust wasn't just about religion, it was also about cockeyed racism and Germany's desire for more land and resources. It just wasn't about what the Manish Woman on Star Wars said... that the Jews are just like conservatives today. 

If people don't like conservatives, it's because of the way they've conducted themselves over the last 20 years.



Rigby5 said:


> What is unfortunate is that most Jews are anti-Zionist, but not feel forced to Israel anyway, even though they are against the existence of Israel. Jews are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah before returning to the Mideast, according to Judaism.



That's one interpretation.  I wouldn't say most Jews are anti-Zionist.  Most of them are pro-Zionist and insist the rest of us should be, no matter what shitty stuff the State of Israel is caught doing.  

_The Germans killed the Jews 
And the Jews killed the Arabs 
and the Arabs killed the Hostages, 
and that is the news.
Is it any wonder, that the monkey's confused?_

- Roger Waters, _Amused to Death _



Rigby5 said:


> And really, do not use the word "anti-Semitism. The word "Semitic" does NOT mean Jewish. It actually means "of an Arab language group". So anti-Semitic really means anti Arab, not anti Jewish.



Shhh.. you'll get called "Anti-semitic" if you object to the Zionists murdering Arab children...  Just ask Azog the Troll, he'll tell you all about it.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My grandmother’s sister on my mother’s side lived in Berlin. She was a teacher. If she said BLM is a great organization and we should kneel for the anthem she would not have been cancelled. People turned on each other long before Trump. 75% survival rate is weak sauce. 6 million dead total is insanity.



Dude, your babbling again.

The Manish Woman said a lot of dumb things on Twitter, which is why she was cancelled from Star Wars, that fun space adventure for the whole family.




_*(You know, except for the part where the protagonist kills children, but other than that, a fun adventure for the whole family.)*_

Disney spent 4 BILLION dollars to just OWN Star Wars.  The last thing they need is some Manish woman screwing that up by saying dumb things about part of their fan base.


----------



## JoeB131

Grampa Murked U said:


> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?



This is equal rights.  If a guy said something this dumb, they'd be fired, too.


----------



## surada

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the time Germany was having massive financial issues due to WWI sanctions and he made the Jews the scapegoats. Zero conflation to Trump. You need to STFU. I lost 95% of my ancestors due to WW2 and the Holocaust. I have heard dozens of firsthand stories of what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, but why were the Jews such an easy scapegoat?
> 
> Maybe because they institgated the November 1918 revolution that brought down the Kaiser and Germany's surrender.
> 
> View attachment 455999
> Check it out.. this is a political cartoon from 1919.  Before Hitler started the NSDAP.  Perpetuating the "Stabbed in the Back" Myth   _Dolchstoßlegende_
> 
> This was on top of Martin Luther making anti-Semitism a core tenet of Lutheranism.
> 
> Germans didn't really like the Jews long before Hitler, that was the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go. Blame the Jews. Love how I can easily get you to admit your antisemitism. Too easy.
Click to expand...


The cult of the leader is a Fascist thing.. and must have a scapegoat.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac-7 said:


> Thats so true
> 
> liberal American society in 2020 reminds me very much of nazi Germany circa 1933



The only guy who was like Hitler was Trump, attacking the free Press, attacking the institutions of democracy, calling on angry mobs to enforce his whims.


----------



## JoeB131

martybegan said:


> And she got cancelled for it, proving her fucking point you cum bucket SJW twat-waddle soi boi cuck.



Uh, she got cancelled because after Disney paid $4 Billion for a Fun Space adventure for the whole family, they didn't need some Mannish Woman messing it up bringing politics into the mix.  






*(You know, except for that time the protagonist murdered children, but other than that, a Fun Space Adventure for the whole family.)*


----------



## JoeB131

Grampa Murked U said:


> I hope she was under contract and I hope she sues them for breaching it.
> 
> FUCK DISNEY



Actually, she wasn't under contract, but even if she were, the contract no doubt contains clauses allowing her to be fired if she brings disrepute onto the brand.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

JoeB131 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is equal rights.  If a guy said something this dumb, they'd be fired, too.
Click to expand...

she didnt say anything that isnt true and historical, remind me of all the lib actors fired for calling trump Hitler or the republican party facsists


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Both true. However, do the consequences fit the speech? Of course not.
> 
> Please explain what it is you think Carano was saying and why you think her termination was justified.



What she was saying is that people who dislike Trump Supporters (not conservatives, because they aren't) are just like the Nazis hating on the Jews... which is absurd.  

Was her termination justified?  Um. Yeah.  If you are talking more about the Actor than you are about the story they are in, then you are missing the point.  

Just like they had to remove Kevin Spacey from a bunch of projects he was working on, including reshooting a bunch of scenes in _All the money in the World_, which was already in the can.  

Disney paid FOUR BILLION to own Star Wars. That means to make their money back, they have to make product. To make product they need people subscribing to Disney+ and going out to see their movies. So the last thing they need is Actors shooting off their mouths.


----------



## JoeB131

RetiredGySgt said:


> she didnt say anything that isnt true and historical, remind me of all the lib actors fired for calling trump Hitler or the republican party facsists



Why would they be fired for that.  Trump is Hitler.  Well, no, Hitler was competent.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> she didnt say anything that isnt true and historical, remind me of all the lib actors fired for calling trump Hitler or the republican party facsists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they be fired for that.  Trump is Hitler.  Well, no, Hitler was competent.
Click to expand...

ahh  yes you PROUDLY admit to being a lying hypocrite.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> And of course, the folks at Disney and all those who support Carano's termination conveniently forgot about one of their own producers (Jack Morrissey) tweeting that "MAGAKids" be fed screaming, hats first, into a woodchipper in response to the Nick Sandmann incident in D.C.. He even included a graphic:



For which he apologized.  

You do realize producers are a lot higher up in the Hollywood Food Chain than character actors, right?  

Are you still weeping for poor Smirky McBitchslap?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

RetiredGySgt said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. They willingly participated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the ones who hated Jews. I assumed (correctly) that you were not.referring to the Third Reich preaching to the choir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, pretty much the whole population.  The Nazi Party numbered less than 10% of the German population.  The only way they could do the horrible shit they did, is because the population as a whole willingly participated.  Read some history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its absolutely inappropriate to compare the plight of the Jews with that of modern day QOPPERS. The Jews were rounded up, forced into gas chambers and then gassed. Nobody got hurt.
> 
> Whereas the QOPPERS have been been asked to wear facemasks in public buildings. There really is no comparison and her basic humanity should have told her to find a better example.
> 
> Having said that I cannot think of anything more horrific and demeaning than wearing a mask whilst signing up for Parler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron,pay attention since January the libs have called for spying and cancelling conservatives. They equate 75 million republicans with white supremicsts and claim all of them are domestic errorists. Several members of Congress have called for action to be taken against all conservatives and hve tried to gen up action against sitting members of Congress.
Click to expand...

Yup, I actually stated that it was worse than the Gas Chambers. Cant you read yadickhead.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> No, she wasn't fired for her gender. But, she was fired for something equally stupid.



She was fired for bringing controversy on Disney's Big Investment.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> First, conservatives _can't_ broadcast whatever they like to the entire world; Carcano's firing is proof of that. Secondly, left wingers are not held to the same standard, at least, not as often.
> 
> If Carcano's tweet warrants termination then the Disney producer I cited earlier who tweeted about feeding "MAGAKids" into a woodchipper warrants it even more so. His tweet was much, much worse as he advocated violence against kids and even illustrated his comments with a pic of a woodchipper spewing blood on the snow. Presumably, the blood of "MAGAKids".
> 
> So even putting aside for the moment the idea that conservatives are being silenced and persecuted, Disney's actions in this case are entirely hypocritical.



Not really.   No one even HEARD of Jack Morrissey before his tweet or since. 

He produced one film for Disney (Not the Star Wars Division) in 2017.  He hasn't produced anything for them since.  He wasn't even a producer, he was a "co-Producer" out of 10 people who were listed as producers for that film.









						Jack Morrissey - IMDb
					

Jack Morrissey, Producer: Beauty and the Beast




					www.imdb.com
				




MEANWHILE, Mannish Woman was a public face of their most lucrative property, and they were seriously considering producing a spin-off series around her, and she went ahead and said something stupid that would divide the fan base.   

Of course, she was getting fired.  There was real money involved here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, that is not accurate and Gina is much more correct than what you wrote.
> 
> First of all, I am Jewish and of German descent, so this is not propaganda.
> 
> But Germany was the LEAST anti-Jewish country in Europe originally.  France was anti-Jewish because of the Roman influence, and the Romans hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> Slavs in general hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> But Germans and Jews got along so well that the Ashkenazi essentially adopted the Germanic language, Yiddish.
> That happened due to Iranians, Sythians, and Jews migrating to Germany around 1000 AD.  So German is really about the most Jewish country in Europe, and has the most and earliest exposure.
> (Only Spain had more early Jewish contact, but that was only when the Moors were there, so did not last.)
> 
> So then why did Germany suddenly become so anti-Jewish?  It was WWI.  The British enticed Zionists with the Balfour Declaration, and some Zionist German Jews fell for it.  They spied against Germany, giving England the formula for synthetic acetone for cordite, and the Zimmerman Letter.  Which caused Germany a humiliating defeat in an unjust war they did not start.  So then the Holocaust was NOT at all about religion.  It was about Zionists being traitors.
> What is unfortunate is that most Jews are anti-Zionist, but not feel forced to Israel anyway, even though they are against the existence of Israel.  Jews are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah before returning to the Mideast, according to Judaism.
> 
> And really, do not use the word "anti-Semitism.  The word "Semitic" does NOT mean Jewish.  It actually means "of an Arab language group".  So anti-Semitic really means anti Arab, not anti Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it does. Google antisemitism. While the Original meaning was as you say it has transformed to hatred of Jews.
> 
> an·ti-Sem·i·tism
> /ˌan(t)ēˈseməˌtizəm,ˌanˌtīˈseməˌtizəm/
> 
> _noun_
> 
> hostility to or prejudice against Jewish people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dictionaries have to include all the possible common interpretations, including ones that are wrong.  For example, the wording of the second Amendment says "a well regulated Militia", but the meaning of regulated really means well practiced and functioning.  The fact we now use it to mean controlled or restricted, is really wrong.  Just because a false meaning becomes popular, that does  not make it right or meaningful.  People who use "regulated" to mean controlled or restricted are ignorant.  Words effect how you think.  New-Speak.  It should be resisted.
> Imagine the foolishness when an Israeli calls an Arab anti-Semitic, if he knew that Semitic means Arab. How could an Arab be anti-Arab?  Word are important.  The word Semitic should remind us that Hebrew were a type of Arab, since Hebrew is an Arab language derivative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should but I am telling you how it’s used now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well YES, we all know how it is used NOW, but the point is do you see WHY that is WRONG to do?
> Calling an Arab, "anti-Semitic", is ignorant gibberish.
> Which means the REAL words were deliberately altered in meaning, in order to deliberately change how we think.
> We need to resist the manipulation of the way we think through the deliberate culturing of false connotations of words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like even touching a QB in the NFL now
> Is a penalty. Bitching about it doesn’t make it any less of a penalty. Antisemitism now means the hatred of Jews. Not sure why you’re arguing against it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the word Semitic describe Arabs. not European Jews who do not even speak Hebrew, but Yiddish, which is not Semitic but Germanic.
> I am saying that if you use anti-Semitic to mean anti Jew, then it screws up dozens of other words that can't be changed, so it has to be stopped.
> Ashkenazi Jews are NOT at all Semitic.
> Sephardic Jews are Semitic, but only because they are of Arab ancestry.
> Ashkenazi are of European ancestry, so do not belong in the Mideast at all.
> They have zero history there.
> What I am saying is that the misuse of words forces false beliefs.
> There are people who think Arabs are anti-Semitic, which is impossible, and that people like Netanyahu came from the Mideast, which they did not.
Click to expand...

It’s not me. It’s the world. It’s in the dictionary.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

candycorn said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Private industry has fired people for any number of reasons.  Whoopi Goldberg got fired for lambasting President Bush.  The Dixie Chicks lost their recording contract for the same reason.  ....The door does swing both ways.
> 
> I like what I heard one time on Studio 60.... "Living in a free society means that sometimes you're going to hear things you don't like."  The character who said that was fired shortly thereafter as I recall. lol.
> 
> 
> What I think she is suffering from is the same thing that the Dixie Chicks suffered from.  There are times when nobody will raise an eyebrow about criticism.  The Chicks said they were embarrassed on 3/10/2003.  We went in 10 days later but tensions were mounting.  Gina's statement is crying about persecution of the right wing loons right after they murdered a cop.
> 
> Of course, the right wing loons aren't helping themselves by claiming the cop would have just dropped dead the next day and that they were never there at the capitol...
Click to expand...

They aren’t the Dixie Chicks anymore. They were embarrassed into changing their name. Cancel culture...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother’s sister on my mother’s side lived in Berlin. She was a teacher. If she said BLM is a great organization and we should kneel for the anthem she would not have been cancelled. People turned on each other long before Trump. 75% survival rate is weak sauce. 6 million dead total is insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, your babbling again.
> 
> The Manish Woman said a lot of dumb things on Twitter, which is why she was cancelled from Star Wars, that fun space adventure for the whole family.
> 
> View attachment 456151
> _*(You know, except for the part where the protagonist kills children, but other than that, a fun adventure for the whole family.)*_
> 
> Disney spent 4 BILLION dollars to just OWN Star Wars.  The last thing they need is some Manish woman screwing that up by saying dumb things about part of their fan base.
Click to expand...

You aren’t making any sense fatty. People would watch the Mandalorian with her in it if Disney didn’t take any action. They allowed easily offended sissies on Twitter who likely don’t even subscribe to Disney+ to make the decision for them. Do you even win a debate? You are a very stupid person. What you call “babbling” is me telling you that you’re full of shit.


----------



## sparky

Tipsycatlover said:


> She told the truth.  That cannot be tolerated.  The Nazis were not the only ones to turn neighbor against neighbor.  The Russians did it with the stasi.  It is a common practice of totalitarian governments.  *That's why it was such a big part of 1984.*
> 
> What she said was not nearly as remarkable as her being erased for saying it.  There is a particular punishment for those that tell the truth.




S~


----------



## petro

DudleySmith said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to know how much Chinese or foreign influence is within all these "private" media companies that are deciding whether certain views are allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's extensive, as Disney and all the movie production companies slobber all over Red Chinese ass, no matter what vile atrocities they commit. There are lists of the 300 top corporations who openly support the violent communist front BLM and its cop killing agenda, and nearly all of them do big biz with Red China and its labor racketeers, and it isn't just media companies, it's banks, retailers, Big Ag, all down the line.
> 
> Meanwhile, Uncle Joe Xi is deeply concerned about, you know, Burma.
Click to expand...

 An unfortunate fact of the industry, though, is that the Chinese market is absolutely essential to the profitability of major tentpole films like those of Marvel Studios or Star Wars. This means they have no choice but to kowtow to the Chinese censors, or risk losing hundreds of millions of dollars on a movie project.

Today, a big movie can gross more in the Chinese domestic market than in the USA and Canada. This makes for a major shift in the politics of motion pictures.

George Orwell was partially correct. The real threat to freedom is from large corporations that exert more power and influence than government itself.


----------



## Correll

candycorn said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Private industry has fired people for any number of reasons.  Whoopi Goldberg got fired for lambasting President Bush.  The Dixie Chicks lost their recording contract for the same reason.  ....The door does swing both ways.
> 
> I like what I heard one time on Studio 60.... "Living in a free society means that sometimes you're going to hear things you don't like."  The character who said that was fired shortly thereafter as I recall. lol.
> 
> 
> What I think she is suffering from is the same thing that the Dixie Chicks suffered from.  There are times when nobody will raise an eyebrow about criticism.  The Chicks said they were embarrassed on 3/10/2003.  We went in 10 days later but tensions were mounting.  Gina's statement is crying about persecution of the right wing loons right after they murdered a cop.
> 
> Of course, the right wing loons aren't helping themselves by claiming the cop would have just dropped dead the next day and that they were never there at the capitol...
Click to expand...



It is unlikely that a comment about turning neighbors against each other, was referring to the DC rioters.


This is real harm done to a woman, for NOT kowtowing to the liberal mob. 


That is it. The stuff she  used in her tweet, plenty of good lefties working for disney have done the same and not been fired.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

Rocko said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
Click to expand...

The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

JoeB131 said:


> MEANWHILE, Mannish Woman was a public face of their most lucrative property


No, Rachael Maddow isn't on the Mandalorian. 

Feel free to point out any inaccuracies in her post.


----------



## candycorn

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
Click to expand...

The guy signing the checks cares.

She should join a union.  Lol


----------



## Correll

candycorn said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy signing the checks cares.
> 
> She should join a union.  Lol
Click to expand...



The point was that your stated reason for teh firing is not true.


----------



## candycorn

Correll said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy signing the checks cares.
> 
> She should join a union.  Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point was that your stated reason for teh firing is not true.
Click to expand...

Yes it was.


----------



## Correll

candycorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy signing the checks cares.
> 
> She should join a union.  Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point was that your stated reason for teh firing is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was.
Click to expand...



You claimed the twitter mob was fans. 


That is not true.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work
> 
> 
> 
> At gunpoint
Click to expand...


No, most Germans gleefully informed on their fellow citizens.


----------



## martybegan

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And she got cancelled for it, proving her fucking point you cum bucket SJW twat-waddle soi boi cuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, she got cancelled because after Disney paid $4 Billion for a Fun Space adventure for the whole family, they didn't need some Mannish Woman messing it up bringing politics into the mix.
> 
> 
> View attachment 456152
> *(You know, except for that time the protagonist murdered children, but other than that, a Fun Space Adventure for the whole family.)*
Click to expand...


Kind of like this?

Gina Carano Fired by Disney After Holocaust Tweet While ‘Mandalorian’ Co-Star Pedro Pascal, Who Compared US Migrant Facility to Nazi Concentration Camp, Not Fired


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
Click to expand...

Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.

Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.

It is everything she deserves!


----------



## Mac-7

JoeB131 said:


> attacking the free Press, attacking the institutions of democracy, calling on angry mobs to enforce his whims.


The press is no more or less free than it was in the old soviet union

they are pathological liberals with no sense of shame or how to perform unbiased news reporting

Trump called them out and publically shamed them

but he never prevented them saying whatever they pleased


----------



## martybegan

Mac-7 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> attacking the free Press, attacking the institutions of democracy, calling on angry mobs to enforce his whims.
> 
> 
> 
> The press is no more or less free than it was in the old soviet union
> 
> they are pathological liberals with no sense of shame or how to perform unbiased news reporting
> 
> Trump called them out and publically shamed them
> 
> but he never prevented them saying whatever they pleased
Click to expand...


Unlike the left who never met a silencing tactic they didn't like. 

If they can't get government to do it, they go to the corporations.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

candycorn said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy signing the checks cares.
> 
> She should join a union.  Lol
Click to expand...

We ll see how it all plays out. My kids and my guess is most kids would watch regardless.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
Click to expand...

Post when you’re sober. The grammatical errors and word omissions while comical make you look like a moron. She exercised her free speech. Why are you so easily offended? Snowflake


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its absolutely inappropriate to compare the plight of the Jews with that of modern day QOPPERS. The Jews were rounded up, forced into gas chambers and then gassed. Nobody got hurt.
> 
> Whereas the QOPPERS have been been asked to wear facemasks in public buildings. There really is no comparison and her basic humanity should have told her to find a better example.
> 
> Having said that I cannot think of anything more horrific and demeaning than wearing a mask whilst signing up for Parler.



As a Paki from the slums of London you have less years of education than you have teeth. Which would be two, I think?

In 1930, no Jews were rounded up, forced into gas chambers and then gassed. Like the Nazis today, that was the era of defamation. The Nazi controlled press spreads hatred of Whites (which the Nazis call "supremacist") just as Hitler's press spread hatred of Jews. The violence of Brown Shirts today, raping and pillaging across America, just as Hitler's Brown Shirts did, is to create terror and dread. The new Juden, the whites, know that should they enter the areas controlled by the Brown Shirts in Seattle or Portland, they will be assaulted, raped, or killed.  Should the Juden fight back, as Kyle Rittenhouse did, then the JUDEN will be arrested because the Brown Shirts are operating with the blessing of the Reich.

Yes, we could wait several years until democrats implement the final solution to the white problem, and millions will be murdered by the democrat Nazis. Or we can act now and stop the Nazis BEFORE they engage in genocide this time.


----------



## candycorn

Correll said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy signing the checks cares.
> 
> She should join a union.  Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point was that your stated reason for teh firing is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed the twitter mob was fans.
> 
> 
> That is not true.
Click to expand...

Wasn’t me.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> This is equal rights.  If a guy said something this dumb, they'd be fired, too.



That's a fucking lie, Nazi Scum.






Spoiler Alert: This Disney Plus executive wasn't fired, wasn't reprimanded, wasn't banned from Twitter.

As long as it's aimed at the Juden, anything, no matter how vile or violent is embraced by Twitter and Disney.


----------



## Uncensored2008

JoeB131 said:


> The only guy who was like Hitler was Trump, attacking the free Press, attacking the institutions of democracy, calling on angry mobs to enforce his whims.



You're a lot more like Hitler than Trump is.


----------



## candycorn

AzogtheDefiler said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy signing the checks cares.
> 
> She should join a union.  Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We ll see how it all plays out. My kids and my guess is most kids would watch regardless.
Click to expand...

So there is nothing she could tweet to make you change the channel?


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post when you’re sober. The grammatical errors and word omissions while comical make you look like a moron. She exercised her free speech. Why are you so easily offended? Snowflake
Click to expand...

Shut up your cake 'ole - you can't even write Azog The Defiler. There's a space between words. If you use capitals for the first and last word you have to use one for 'The' in the middle and you should have thought it out so you don't have an er adrift - very unprofessional and makes you look dyslexic.
Anyway it's our language and you can't even spell words like colour or parlour and make the dumb mistake of sticking 'z's everywhere were 's's go. so if you're trying to join the Nazi spelling police you will have to improve dramatically.

As for the stupid bitch I don't even know who she is and have never seen or would want to see her poxy programme. I only watch intellectual programmes which count out anything made in the US.
You dumb Trumpsters are making a right fuck up of the US and if your not careful we will come back over there and kick your stupid arses like we did in 1776 and then you'll have something to cry about.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ghost of a Rider said:


> First, conservatives _can't_ broadcast whatever they like to the entire world


Wrong. Start a website. Pay for hosting. Broadcast anything you like. Nobody is getting banned for posting anything "conservative" anyway. If your campaign of complaining involves conflating the idiotic, deadly lies about the pandemic and the election with "conservatism", then you are willingly digging the grave for conservatism. "It's your funeral", as they say.


----------



## BlueGin

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. They willingly participated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the ones who hated Jews. I assumed (correctly) that you were not.referring to the Third Reich preaching to the choir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, pretty much the whole population.  The Nazi Party numbered less than 10% of the German population.  The only way they could do the horrible shit they did, is because the population as a whole willingly participated.  Read some history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its absolutely inappropriate to compare the plight of the Jews with that of modern day QOPPERS. The Jews were rounded up, forced into gas chambers and then gassed. Nobody got hurt.
> 
> Whereas the QOPPERS have been been asked to wear facemasks in public buildings. There really is no comparison and her basic humanity should have told her to find a better example.
> 
> Having said that I cannot think of anything more horrific and demeaning than wearing a mask whilst signing up for Parler.
Click to expand...

Shut up. Lefties make Nazi comparisons all of the time.

Hypocrite.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

candycorn said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guy signing the checks cares.
> 
> She should join a union.  Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We ll see how it all plays out. My kids and my guess is most kids would watch regardless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So there is nothing she could tweet to make you change the channel?
Click to expand...

If she tweeted that Israel has hypnotized the world and that Allah will have his vengeance on the Jews then of course. Or if she said that blacks are inferior due to their skin color, of course. It would have to be something overt like that. If she tweeted that the GOP is a party of racists,  I would not care.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post when you’re sober. The grammatical errors and word omissions while comical make you look like a moron. She exercised her free speech. Why are you so easily offended? Snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up your cake 'ole - you can't even write Azog The Defiler. There's a space between words. If you use capitals for the first and last word you have to use one for 'The' in the middle and you should have thought it out so you don't have an er adrift - very unprofessional and makes you look dyslexic.
> Anyway it's our language and you can't even spell words like colour or parlour and make the dumb mistake of sticking 'z's everywhere were 's's go. so if you're trying to join the Nazi spelling police you will have to improve dramatically.
> 
> As for the stupid bitch I don't even know who she is and have never seen or would want to see her poxy programme. I only watch intellectual programmes which count out anything made in the US.
> You dumb Trumpsters are making a right fuck up of the US and if your not careful we will come back over there and kick your stupid arses like we did in 1776 and then you'll have something to cry about.
Click to expand...

There is a space between your ears. Programmes? You’re not even an American. Go away, foreign troll.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post when you’re sober. The grammatical errors and word omissions while comical make you look like a moron. She exercised her free speech. Why are you so easily offended? Snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up your cake 'ole - you can't even write Azog The Defiler. There's a space between words. If you use capitals for the first and last word you have to use one for 'The' in the middle and you should have thought it out so you don't have an er adrift - very unprofessional and makes you look dyslexic.
> Anyway it's our language and you can't even spell words like colour or parlour and make the dumb mistake of sticking 'z's everywhere were 's's go. so if you're trying to join the Nazi spelling police you will have to improve dramatically.
> 
> As for the stupid bitch I don't even know who she is and have never seen or would want to see her poxy programme. I only watch intellectual programmes which count out anything made in the US.
> You dumb Trumpsters are making a right fuck up of the US and if your not careful we will come back over there and kick your stupid arses like we did in 1776 and then you'll have something to cry about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a space between your ears. Programmes? You’re not even an American. Go away, foreign troll.
Click to expand...

And thank fuck for that. You want me to go away? Well can't do that cos I'm the nazi slayer and your worst nightmare. Boo! Ha ha ha  and did that make you shit yourself?

I have to be somewhere so you get a brief respite but I'll be coming back so try not to bite your fingernails to the bone! Ha ha ha!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post when you’re sober. The grammatical errors and word omissions while comical make you look like a moron. She exercised her free speech. Why are you so easily offended? Snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up your cake 'ole - you can't even write Azog The Defiler. There's a space between words. If you use capitals for the first and last word you have to use one for 'The' in the middle and you should have thought it out so you don't have an er adrift - very unprofessional and makes you look dyslexic.
> Anyway it's our language and you can't even spell words like colour or parlour and make the dumb mistake of sticking 'z's everywhere were 's's go. so if you're trying to join the Nazi spelling police you will have to improve dramatically.
> 
> As for the stupid bitch I don't even know who she is and have never seen or would want to see her poxy programme. I only watch intellectual programmes which count out anything made in the US.
> You dumb Trumpsters are making a right fuck up of the US and if your not careful we will come back over there and kick your stupid arses like we did in 1776 and then you'll have something to cry about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a space between your ears. Programmes? You’re not even an American. Go away, foreign troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And thank fuck for that. You want me to go away? Well can't do that cos I'm the nazi slayer and your worst nightmare. Boo! Ha ha ha  and did that make you shit yourself?
> 
> I have to be somewhere so you get a brief respite but I'll be coming back so try not to bite your fingernails to the bone! Ha ha ha!
Click to expand...

Nazi slayer? I am a Jew you dummy. Listen Brit, you got your own problems to worry about.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

In a land of deceit telling the truth is a capital offense.  Gina told the truth.  The Nazis did demonize Jews and did encourage  neighbors to turn agsinst them. It is also true that the communists in this country feel the same way.









						Los Angeles Times columnist conflicted by ‘Trumpite’ neighbors plowing her driveway
					

Fox News contributor Katie Pavlich argues the columnist is ‘completely overthinking’ her neighbors’ ‘good deed.’




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post when you’re sober. The grammatical errors and word omissions while comical make you look like a moron. She exercised her free speech. Why are you so easily offended? Snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up your cake 'ole - you can't even write Azog The Defiler. There's a space between words. If you use capitals for the first and last word you have to use one for 'The' in the middle and you should have thought it out so you don't have an er adrift - very unprofessional and makes you look dyslexic.
> Anyway it's our language and you can't even spell words like colour or parlour and make the dumb mistake of sticking 'z's everywhere were 's's go. so if you're trying to join the Nazi spelling police you will have to improve dramatically.
> 
> As for the stupid bitch I don't even know who she is and have never seen or would want to see her poxy programme. I only watch intellectual programmes which count out anything made in the US.
> You dumb Trumpsters are making a right fuck up of the US and if your not careful we will come back over there and kick your stupid arses like we did in 1776 and then you'll have something to cry about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a space between your ears. Programmes? You’re not even an American. Go away, foreign troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And thank fuck for that. You want me to go away? Well can't do that cos I'm the nazi slayer and your worst nightmare. Boo! Ha ha ha  and did that make you shit yourself?
> 
> I have to be somewhere so you get a brief respite but I'll be coming back so try not to bite your fingernails to the bone! Ha ha ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi slayer? I am a Jew you dummy. Listen Brit, you got your own problems to worry about.
> 
> View attachment 456229
> 
> View attachment 456231
Click to expand...

How does that even work? You being both a Jew and a Nazi? Especially when most Jews are Democrats?
Any way your exactly the sort of anti-Asian Islamaphobe, I have been arguing with ZGuy about just this morning.
Check out his thread -  _End Anti-Asian hate crimes? She needs to tell the democrats to stop being hateful to Asians, stop discriminating against them_. 

Those guys, by the way, are actors paid by the English Defence League. They did not know at the time of course who was paying them. There are no, no go sharia law only areas in the UK. Muslims are only 4% of the UK population and don't even have their own political party.


----------



## DudleySmith

Grampa Murked U said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEANWHILE, Mannish Woman was a public face of their most lucrative property
> 
> 
> 
> No, Rachael Maddow isn't on the Mandalorian.
> 
> Feel free to point out any inaccuracies in her post.
Click to expand...

 
China Joe model B131 doesn't bother with facts; the Hive tells these gimps what to think, period, and they obey.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post when you’re sober. The grammatical errors and word omissions while comical make you look like a moron. She exercised her free speech. Why are you so easily offended? Snowflake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shut up your cake 'ole - you can't even write Azog The Defiler. There's a space between words. If you use capitals for the first and last word you have to use one for 'The' in the middle and you should have thought it out so you don't have an er adrift - very unprofessional and makes you look dyslexic.
> Anyway it's our language and you can't even spell words like colour or parlour and make the dumb mistake of sticking 'z's everywhere were 's's go. so if you're trying to join the Nazi spelling police you will have to improve dramatically.
> 
> As for the stupid bitch I don't even know who she is and have never seen or would want to see her poxy programme. I only watch intellectual programmes which count out anything made in the US.
> You dumb Trumpsters are making a right fuck up of the US and if your not careful we will come back over there and kick your stupid arses like we did in 1776 and then you'll have something to cry about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a space between your ears. Programmes? You’re not even an American. Go away, foreign troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And thank fuck for that. You want me to go away? Well can't do that cos I'm the nazi slayer and your worst nightmare. Boo! Ha ha ha  and did that make you shit yourself?
> 
> I have to be somewhere so you get a brief respite but I'll be coming back so try not to bite your fingernails to the bone! Ha ha ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi slayer? I am a Jew you dummy. Listen Brit, you got your own problems to worry about.
> 
> View attachment 456229
> 
> View attachment 456231
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that even work? You being both a Jew and a Nazi? Especially when most Jews are Democrats?
> Any way your exactly the sort of anti-Asian Islamaphobe, I have been arguing with ZGuy about just this morning.
> Check out his thread -  _End Anti-Asian hate crimes? She needs to tell the democrats to stop being hateful to Asians, stop discriminating against them_.
> 
> Those guys, by the way, are actors paid by the English Defence League. They did not know at the time of course who was paying them. There are no, no go sharia law only areas in the UK. Muslims are only 4% of the UK population and don't even have their own political party.
Click to expand...

I am not a Nazi. Actually Nazis killed 95% of my ancestors in WW2. Just because I disagree with you politically doesn't make me a Nazi. I am also not an Islamaphobe. Phobia means fear. I do not fear Islam. I have several close Muslim friends. I dislike radical Islam. Why:

-- No separation of church and state
-- Kill people over cartoons
-- Treat women worse than dogs and they HATE dogs
-- Every country that is at least 75% Muslim is either a military, civil rights or a humanitarian disaster.
-- They hate Jews and want them obliterated.

Just because our News Entertainment media tells you that most Jews are Democrats doesn't make it so. You should listen to Ben Shapiro and educate yourself.


----------



## blackhawk

Kind of ironic given the claims over the years that Walt Disney was Anti Semitic. Not saying he was just that it has been claimed he was.


----------



## BlueGin

Looks like she already has another gig.  Sorry commies..









						Gina Carano To Produce And Star In Upcoming Film For The Daily Wire | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## 22lcidw

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. They willingly participated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, the ones who hated Jews. I assumed (correctly) that you were not.referring to the Third Reich preaching to the choir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, pretty much the whole population.  The Nazi Party numbered less than 10% of the German population.  The only way they could do the horrible shit they did, is because the population as a whole willingly participated.  Read some history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its absolutely inappropriate to compare the plight of the Jews with that of modern day QOPPERS. The Jews were rounded up, forced into gas chambers and then gassed. Nobody got hurt.
> 
> Whereas the QOPPERS have been been asked to wear facemasks in public buildings. There really is no comparison and her basic humanity should have told her to find a better example.
> 
> Having said that I cannot think of anything more horrific and demeaning than wearing a mask whilst signing up for Parler.
Click to expand...

There are many people who are feeling the affects that you deny. Anyway if I had the opportunity. i would watch a thousand of you die to save her. And frankly, she is tough and she is the modern woman and not the bullshit that is fronted to us all.


----------



## 22lcidw

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, conservatives _can't_ broadcast whatever they like to the entire world; Carcano's firing is proof of that. Secondly, left wingers are not held to the same standard, at least, not as often.
> 
> If Carcano's tweet warrants termination then the Disney producer I cited earlier who tweeted about feeding "MAGAKids" into a woodchipper warrants it even more so. His tweet was much, much worse as he advocated violence against kids and even illustrated his comments with a pic of a woodchipper spewing blood on the snow. Presumably, the blood of "MAGAKids".
> 
> So even putting aside for the moment the idea that conservatives are being silenced and persecuted, Disney's actions in this case are entirely hypocritical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.   No one even HEARD of Jack Morrissey before his tweet or since.
> 
> He produced one film for Disney (Not the Star Wars Division) in 2017.  He hasn't produced anything for them since.  He wasn't even a producer, he was a "co-Producer" out of 10 people who were listed as producers for that film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Morrissey - IMDb
> 
> 
> Jack Morrissey, Producer: Beauty and the Beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEANWHILE, Mannish Woman was a public face of their most lucrative property, and they were seriously considering producing a spin-off series around her, and she went ahead and said something stupid that would divide the fan base.
> 
> Of course, she was getting fired.  There was real money involved here.
Click to expand...

Disney and Comcast being removed from existence would be a plus.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, conservatives _can't_ broadcast whatever they like to the entire world
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Start a website. *Pay for hosting*. Broadcast anything you like. Nobody is getting banned for posting anything "conservative" anyway. If your campaign of complaining involves conflating the idiotic, deadly lies about the pandemic and the election with "conservatism", then you are willingly digging the grave for conservatism. "It's your funeral", as they say.
Click to expand...


Like Parler did?


----------



## Rigby5

candycorn said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Private industry has fired people for any number of reasons.  Whoopi Goldberg got fired for lambasting President Bush.  The Dixie Chicks lost their recording contract for the same reason.  ....The door does swing both ways.
> 
> I like what I heard one time on Studio 60.... "Living in a free society means that sometimes you're going to hear things you don't like."  The character who said that was fired shortly thereafter as I recall. lol.
> 
> 
> What I think she is suffering from is the same thing that the Dixie Chicks suffered from.  There are times when nobody will raise an eyebrow about criticism.  The Chicks said they were embarrassed on 3/10/2003.  We went in 10 days later but tensions were mounting.  Gina's statement is crying about persecution of the right wing loons right after they murdered a cop.
> 
> Of course, the right wing loons aren't helping themselves by claiming the cop would have just dropped dead the next day and that they were never there at the capitol...
Click to expand...


Don't get your point, because the firing of Whoopi and Dixie Chicks clearly was wrong, illegal, and should not be allowed either.

You can NEVER have anyone figure out truth if anything can be hidden, suppressed, covered up, etc.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, that is not accurate and Gina is much more correct than what you wrote.
> 
> First of all, I am Jewish and of German descent, so this is not propaganda.
> 
> But Germany was the LEAST anti-Jewish country in Europe originally.  France was anti-Jewish because of the Roman influence, and the Romans hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> Slavs in general hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> But Germans and Jews got along so well that the Ashkenazi essentially adopted the Germanic language, Yiddish.
> That happened due to Iranians, Sythians, and Jews migrating to Germany around 1000 AD.  So German is really about the most Jewish country in Europe, and has the most and earliest exposure.
> (Only Spain had more early Jewish contact, but that was only when the Moors were there, so did not last.)
> 
> So then why did Germany suddenly become so anti-Jewish?  It was WWI.  The British enticed Zionists with the Balfour Declaration, and some Zionist German Jews fell for it.  They spied against Germany, giving England the formula for synthetic acetone for cordite, and the Zimmerman Letter.  Which caused Germany a humiliating defeat in an unjust war they did not start.  So then the Holocaust was NOT at all about religion.  It was about Zionists being traitors.
> What is unfortunate is that most Jews are anti-Zionist, but not feel forced to Israel anyway, even though they are against the existence of Israel.  Jews are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah before returning to the Mideast, according to Judaism.
> 
> And really, do not use the word "anti-Semitism.  The word "Semitic" does NOT mean Jewish.  It actually means "of an Arab language group".  So anti-Semitic really means anti Arab, not anti Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it does. Google antisemitism. While the Original meaning was as you say it has transformed to hatred of Jews.
> 
> an·ti-Sem·i·tism
> /ˌan(t)ēˈseməˌtizəm,ˌanˌtīˈseməˌtizəm/
> 
> _noun_
> 
> hostility to or prejudice against Jewish people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dictionaries have to include all the possible common interpretations, including ones that are wrong.  For example, the wording of the second Amendment says "a well regulated Militia", but the meaning of regulated really means well practiced and functioning.  The fact we now use it to mean controlled or restricted, is really wrong.  Just because a false meaning becomes popular, that does  not make it right or meaningful.  People who use "regulated" to mean controlled or restricted are ignorant.  Words effect how you think.  New-Speak.  It should be resisted.
> Imagine the foolishness when an Israeli calls an Arab anti-Semitic, if he knew that Semitic means Arab. How could an Arab be anti-Arab?  Word are important.  The word Semitic should remind us that Hebrew were a type of Arab, since Hebrew is an Arab language derivative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should but I am telling you how it’s used now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well YES, we all know how it is used NOW, but the point is do you see WHY that is WRONG to do?
> Calling an Arab, "anti-Semitic", is ignorant gibberish.
> Which means the REAL words were deliberately altered in meaning, in order to deliberately change how we think.
> We need to resist the manipulation of the way we think through the deliberate culturing of false connotations of words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like even touching a QB in the NFL now
> Is a penalty. Bitching about it doesn’t make it any less of a penalty. Antisemitism now means the hatred of Jews. Not sure why you’re arguing against it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the word Semitic describe Arabs. not European Jews who do not even speak Hebrew, but Yiddish, which is not Semitic but Germanic.
> I am saying that if you use anti-Semitic to mean anti Jew, then it screws up dozens of other words that can't be changed, so it has to be stopped.
> Ashkenazi Jews are NOT at all Semitic.
> Sephardic Jews are Semitic, but only because they are of Arab ancestry.
> Ashkenazi are of European ancestry, so do not belong in the Mideast at all.
> They have zero history there.
> What I am saying is that the misuse of words forces false beliefs.
> There are people who think Arabs are anti-Semitic, which is impossible, and that people like Netanyahu came from the Mideast, which they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not me. It’s the world. It’s in the dictionary.
Click to expand...


And do you trust the dictionary completely?  The dictionary implies that Semitic means Jewish, which is false.  It means more like Arab, not Jewish.  So we should demand the dictionary is fixed when it is wrong.  Do you think dictionaries never can be wrong?


----------



## candycorn

Rigby5 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Private industry has fired people for any number of reasons.  Whoopi Goldberg got fired for lambasting President Bush.  The Dixie Chicks lost their recording contract for the same reason.  ....The door does swing both ways.
> 
> I like what I heard one time on Studio 60.... "Living in a free society means that sometimes you're going to hear things you don't like."  The character who said that was fired shortly thereafter as I recall. lol.
> 
> 
> What I think she is suffering from is the same thing that the Dixie Chicks suffered from.  There are times when nobody will raise an eyebrow about criticism.  The Chicks said they were embarrassed on 3/10/2003.  We went in 10 days later but tensions were mounting.  Gina's statement is crying about persecution of the right wing loons right after they murdered a cop.
> 
> Of course, the right wing loons aren't helping themselves by claiming the cop would have just dropped dead the next day and that they were never there at the capitol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get your point, because the firing of Whoopi and Dixie Chicks clearly was wrong, illegal, and should not be allowed either.
> 
> You can NEVER have anyone figure out truth if anything can be hidden, suppressed, covered up, etc.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure the powers that be at Weight Watchers or EMI records were changed with assisting someone in figuring out the truth.  They are about selling memberships and records in the same way Disney is about selling movies.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, that is not accurate and Gina is much more correct than what you wrote.
> 
> First of all, I am Jewish and of German descent, so this is not propaganda.
> 
> But Germany was the LEAST anti-Jewish country in Europe originally.  France was anti-Jewish because of the Roman influence, and the Romans hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> Slavs in general hated the Jews due to their rebelliousness.
> But Germans and Jews got along so well that the Ashkenazi essentially adopted the Germanic language, Yiddish.
> That happened due to Iranians, Sythians, and Jews migrating to Germany around 1000 AD.  So German is really about the most Jewish country in Europe, and has the most and earliest exposure.
> (Only Spain had more early Jewish contact, but that was only when the Moors were there, so did not last.)
> 
> So then why did Germany suddenly become so anti-Jewish?  It was WWI.  The British enticed Zionists with the Balfour Declaration, and some Zionist German Jews fell for it.  They spied against Germany, giving England the formula for synthetic acetone for cordite, and the Zimmerman Letter.  Which caused Germany a humiliating defeat in an unjust war they did not start.  So then the Holocaust was NOT at all about religion.  It was about Zionists being traitors.
> What is unfortunate is that most Jews are anti-Zionist, but not feel forced to Israel anyway, even though they are against the existence of Israel.  Jews are supposed to wait for the coming of the Messiah before returning to the Mideast, according to Judaism.
> 
> And really, do not use the word "anti-Semitism.  The word "Semitic" does NOT mean Jewish.  It actually means "of an Arab language group".  So anti-Semitic really means anti Arab, not anti Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except it does. Google antisemitism. While the Original meaning was as you say it has transformed to hatred of Jews.
> 
> an·ti-Sem·i·tism
> /ˌan(t)ēˈseməˌtizəm,ˌanˌtīˈseməˌtizəm/
> 
> _noun_
> 
> hostility to or prejudice against Jewish people.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dictionaries have to include all the possible common interpretations, including ones that are wrong.  For example, the wording of the second Amendment says "a well regulated Militia", but the meaning of regulated really means well practiced and functioning.  The fact we now use it to mean controlled or restricted, is really wrong.  Just because a false meaning becomes popular, that does  not make it right or meaningful.  People who use "regulated" to mean controlled or restricted are ignorant.  Words effect how you think.  New-Speak.  It should be resisted.
> Imagine the foolishness when an Israeli calls an Arab anti-Semitic, if he knew that Semitic means Arab. How could an Arab be anti-Arab?  Word are important.  The word Semitic should remind us that Hebrew were a type of Arab, since Hebrew is an Arab language derivative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should but I am telling you how it’s used now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well YES, we all know how it is used NOW, but the point is do you see WHY that is WRONG to do?
> Calling an Arab, "anti-Semitic", is ignorant gibberish.
> Which means the REAL words were deliberately altered in meaning, in order to deliberately change how we think.
> We need to resist the manipulation of the way we think through the deliberate culturing of false connotations of words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like even touching a QB in the NFL now
> Is a penalty. Bitching about it doesn’t make it any less of a penalty. Antisemitism now means the hatred of Jews. Not sure why you’re arguing against it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the word Semitic describe Arabs. not European Jews who do not even speak Hebrew, but Yiddish, which is not Semitic but Germanic.
> I am saying that if you use anti-Semitic to mean anti Jew, then it screws up dozens of other words that can't be changed, so it has to be stopped.
> Ashkenazi Jews are NOT at all Semitic.
> Sephardic Jews are Semitic, but only because they are of Arab ancestry.
> Ashkenazi are of European ancestry, so do not belong in the Mideast at all.
> They have zero history there.
> What I am saying is that the misuse of words forces false beliefs.
> There are people who think Arabs are anti-Semitic, which is impossible, and that people like Netanyahu came from the Mideast, which they did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not me. It’s the world. It’s in the dictionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And do you trust the dictionary completely?  The dictionary implies that Semitic means Jewish, which is false.  It means more like Arab, not Jewish.  So we should demand the dictionary is fixed when it is wrong.  Do you think dictionaries never can be wrong?
Click to expand...

It is a common way for us to communicate. If I call a cat a cat and you refuse to accept that definition then we cannot communicate effectively.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

candycorn said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Private industry has fired people for any number of reasons.  Whoopi Goldberg got fired for lambasting President Bush.  The Dixie Chicks lost their recording contract for the same reason.  ....The door does swing both ways.
> 
> I like what I heard one time on Studio 60.... "Living in a free society means that sometimes you're going to hear things you don't like."  The character who said that was fired shortly thereafter as I recall. lol.
> 
> 
> What I think she is suffering from is the same thing that the Dixie Chicks suffered from.  There are times when nobody will raise an eyebrow about criticism.  The Chicks said they were embarrassed on 3/10/2003.  We went in 10 days later but tensions were mounting.  Gina's statement is crying about persecution of the right wing loons right after they murdered a cop.
> 
> Of course, the right wing loons aren't helping themselves by claiming the cop would have just dropped dead the next day and that they were never there at the capitol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get your point, because the firing of Whoopi and Dixie Chicks clearly was wrong, illegal, and should not be allowed either.
> 
> You can NEVER have anyone figure out truth if anything can be hidden, suppressed, covered up, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure the powers that be at Weight Watchers or EMI records were changed with assisting someone in figuring out the truth.  They are about selling memberships and records in the same way Disney is about selling movies.
Click to expand...

Do you honestly believe that fewer kids would watch the Mandalorian because of what she said? Come on. It was political bullying 100% from those on social media who are easily offended.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BoSoxGal said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with todays society is that most of them haven't read the book 1984 (if they did, they'd probably reject the message or wonder or loud "what's so wrong about that?"), and, most don't understand the history of fascism in Europe.
> 
> Europeans know of it.  Which is why even Macron has spoken out against the "woke" culture of the U.S.  It's also a big reason why the U.S risks losing it's key allies in Europe and most certainly in the Far East, and the Mid East.
> 
> Destroying ones career or future is, in effect, eliminating their freedom of speech.  Giving in to the weak, keyboard mob who wouldn't _really_ fight for anything in the literal sense, ensures the silencing of open expression. It definitely has unintended consequences.
> 
> It goes beyond military support; though of course this is vital.  It has to do with principled support.  If the West doesn't speak out against China, Russia, N Korea and other such nations, we will not have a leg to stand on.  Other nations in their orbit are not feeling warm and fuzzy about America embracing Cancel Culture.
> 
> "I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it"
> 
> 
> 
> You’re an idiot with zero understanding of the themes of Orwell’s 1984 if you are seriously trying to use it as analogous to this situation. If Orwell were here, he’d smack your stupid silly face.
Click to expand...

You are one bitter C U Next Tuesday. I am ashamed to share my affinity for the Red Sox with a moron like you. Stick to the topic.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ...
> I am not a Nazi. Actually Nazis killed 95% of my ancestors in WW2. Just because I disagree with you politically doesn't make me a Nazi. I am also not an Islamaphobe. Phobia means fear. I do not fear Islam. I have several close Muslim friends. I dislike radical Islam. Why:
> 
> -- No separation of church and state
> -- Kill people over cartoons
> -- Treat women worse than dogs and they HATE dogs
> -- Every country that is at least 75% Muslim is either a military, civil rights or a humanitarian disaster.
> -- They hate Jews and want them obliterated.
> 
> Just because our News Entertainment media tells you that most Jews are Democrats doesn't make it so. You should listen to Ben Shapiro and educate yourself.



You need more information.
For example, you say no separation of church and state is a bad thing.
While I agree here and now, around 600 AD there were no social institutions in the state, like ADC or social security, so the church had to supply them.  So then a combination of church and state was a very good thing at one time.  It is just that we can now likely do better.

You have it backwards about killing over cartoons.  The reality is that people have been murdering Muslims since they existed, and they drew offensive cartoons in order to incite the murders.
So preventing offensive cartoons is pre-emptive, intended to stop mass murders by 1 execution of the offending person trying to generate mass murder.

You are misinformed as to the state of woman in Islam.  Mohammad reformed Judaism specifically to improve the rights of women, in gratitude to the wealthy widow who married him.  Women are the chain of descendancy in Islam, not males.  So women sort of rule everything.  They are the ones who arrange marriages for example.  Islam allows women to inherit, divorce, etc., which was not true previously under Judaism.

It is true modern Islamic countries are poor and dictatorships, but almost always due to being invaded and taken over by a Christian imperialist who colonised it and financed a military dictatorship.  Like Egypt now, the Shah in Iran, etc.

And you are totally wrong about Islam hating Jews.  The title Vizier means a Jewish advisor who administered the government under Islam.  Jews are high status under Islam.  Islam considers itself to just be a reformed version of Judaism.  Jews are considers the same Abrahamic religion, and Brother of the Book, meaning the Old Testament.  Never have Moslems abused Jews.  What Moslems do NOT like, are European Ashkenazi falsely claiming some illegal birthright to the Promised Land by being the Chosen People.  That is just a Zionist lie and total fraud used to murder and steal.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I am not a Nazi. Actually Nazis killed 95% of my ancestors in WW2. Just because I disagree with you politically doesn't make me a Nazi. I am also not an Islamaphobe. Phobia means fear. I do not fear Islam. I have several close Muslim friends. I dislike radical Islam. Why:
> 
> -- No separation of church and state
> -- Kill people over cartoons
> -- Treat women worse than dogs and they HATE dogs
> -- Every country that is at least 75% Muslim is either a military, civil rights or a humanitarian disaster.
> -- They hate Jews and want them obliterated.
> 
> Just because our News Entertainment media tells you that most Jews are Democrats doesn't make it so. You should listen to Ben Shapiro and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need more information.
> For example, you say no separation of church and state is a bad thing.
> While I agree here and now, around 600 AD there were no social institutions in the state, like ADC or social security, so the church had to supply them.  So then a combination of church and state was a very good thing at one time.  It is just that we can now likely do better.
> 
> You have it backwards about killing over cartoons.  The reality is that people have been murdering Muslims since they existed, and they drew offensive cartoons in order to incite the murders.
> So preventing offensive cartoons is pre-emptive, intended to stop mass murders by 1 execution of the offending person trying to generate mass murder.
> 
> You are misinformed as to the state of woman in Islam.  Mohammad reformed Judaism specifically to improve the rights of women, in gratitude to the wealthy widow who married him.  Women are the chain of descendancy in Islam, not males.  So women sort of rule everything.  They are the ones who arrange marriages for example.  Islam allows women to inherit, divorce, etc., which was not true previously under Judaism.
> 
> It is true modern Islamic countries are poor and dictatorships, but almost always due to being invaded and taken over by a Christian imperialist who colonised it and financed a military dictatorship.  Like Egypt now, the Shah in Iran, etc.
> 
> And you are totally wrong about Islam hating Jews.  The title Vizier means a Jewish advisor who administered the government under Islam.  Jews are high status under Islam.  Islam considers itself to just be a reformed version of Judaism.  Jews are considers the same Abrahamic religion, and Brother of the Book, meaning the Old Testament.  Never have Moslems abused Jews.  What Moslems do NOT like, are European Ashkenazi falsely claiming some illegal birthright to the Promised Land by being the Chosen People.  That is just a Zionist lie and total fraud used to murder and steal.
Click to expand...

#1) Je Suis Charlie
#2) Women are treated like cattle in Islam. You don't know what Mohammed did. You weren't there. He was illiterate and a warlord. That we do know.
#3) Muslims hate Jews.

You view the world of how it should be not how it is. While I like that about you, I think you're an idealist but you're not pragmatic.


----------



## Flash

Gina is telling those pussies at Disney to shove it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I am not a Nazi. Actually Nazis killed 95% of my ancestors in WW2. Just because I disagree with you politically doesn't make me a Nazi. I am also not an Islamaphobe. Phobia means fear. I do not fear Islam. I have several close Muslim friends. I dislike radical Islam. Why:
> 
> -- No separation of church and state
> -- Kill people over cartoons
> -- Treat women worse than dogs and they HATE dogs
> -- Every country that is at least 75% Muslim is either a military, civil rights or a humanitarian disaster.
> -- They hate Jews and want them obliterated.
> 
> Just because our News Entertainment media tells you that most Jews are Democrats doesn't make it so. You should listen to Ben Shapiro and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need more information.
> For example, you say no separation of church and state is a bad thing.
> While I agree here and now, around 600 AD there were no social institutions in the state, like ADC or social security, so the church had to supply them.  So then a combination of church and state was a very good thing at one time.  It is just that we can now likely do better.
> 
> You have it backwards about killing over cartoons.  The reality is that people have been murdering Muslims since they existed, and they drew offensive cartoons in order to incite the murders.
> So preventing offensive cartoons is pre-emptive, intended to stop mass murders by 1 execution of the offending person trying to generate mass murder.
> 
> You are misinformed as to the state of woman in Islam.  Mohammad reformed Judaism specifically to improve the rights of women, in gratitude to the wealthy widow who married him.  Women are the chain of descendancy in Islam, not males.  So women sort of rule everything.  They are the ones who arrange marriages for example.  Islam allows women to inherit, divorce, etc., which was not true previously under Judaism.
> 
> It is true modern Islamic countries are poor and dictatorships, but almost always due to being invaded and taken over by a Christian imperialist who colonised it and financed a military dictatorship.  Like Egypt now, the Shah in Iran, etc.
> 
> And you are totally wrong about Islam hating Jews.  The title Vizier means a Jewish advisor who administered the government under Islam.  Jews are high status under Islam.  Islam considers itself to just be a reformed version of Judaism.  Jews are considers the same Abrahamic religion, and Brother of the Book, meaning the Old Testament.  Never have Moslems abused Jews.  What Moslems do NOT like, are European Ashkenazi falsely claiming some illegal birthright to the Promised Land by being the Chosen People.  That is just a Zionist lie and total fraud used to murder and steal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) Je Suis Charlie
> #2) Women are treated like cattle in Islam. You don't know what Mohammed did. You weren't there. He was illiterate and a warlord. That we do know.
> #3) Muslims hate Jews.
> 
> You view the world of how it should be not how it is. While I like that about you, I think you're an idealist but you're not pragmatic.
Click to expand...


1.) I am not Moslem but Jewish, however I agree that Je Suis Charlie was promoting mass murder of Moslems by drawing inflammatory cartoons about Mohammad.
He should not have done it.
If the laws were proper and preventing their dissemination, then the murder would not have happened. 
Moslems are being murdered in mass right now, and Je Suis Charlie was encouraging it.

2.) Women are NOT at all treated like cattle in Islam.  They are revered in Islam.  The problem in the Mideast is not Islam, but old tribal or Judaic customs that Mohammad was trying to reform, and failed.  Mohammad was NOT illiterate, but hired originally as a bookkeeper, and was later a merchant.  He was not a war lord, and his words were written down.  I do not like most of it, as it is too strict, but the Quran is the words of Mohammad, and anyone can read them.

3.). It is silly to claim Moslems hate Jews.  It is Moslems who have always protected Jews, and it is always Christians who attack and murder them.  For example, before the European immigration to the Mideast around 1920 or so, the population of the Mideast was about 95% Moslem and only about 5% Jewish.  So if Moslems hated Jews, then how could any Jews then have survived there at all?  The Jews lived for over 1000 years, voluntarily under Islamic rule.  Jews sough out Islamic protection and jobs, like under the Moors in the Iberian Peninsula.
What Moslems justifiably hate in not Jews, but Zionism.
And Zionism is a horrible corruption that all Jews should also hate, since according to Judaism, Jews are supposed to stay out of the Mideast until the coming of the Messiah.


----------



## Mindful

In terms of human loss, the Holocaust is — unquestionably — the worst event in the history of the Jewish people. Given its history, that’s saying something.

Driven by the unimaginable evil of Nazi Germany, the Holocaust resulted in the systematic murder of an estimated six million Jews, including one million children, eradicating approximately two-thirds of the Jewish population of Europe. Often ignored are the additional three million ethnic Poles similarly murdered by the Nazis, amounting to between 6% and 10% of the total Polish gentile population. Three million of the six million Jews murdered during the Holocaust were also Polish.

In recent years, the Holocaust has become the standard fill-in for any “bad thing” while making a damning political comparison. In June 2018, Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez compared the detention of illegal immigrants at the southern border between the United States and Mexico to Nazi-era “concentration camps,” directly invoking “Never Again,” the phrase used to summarize the Jewish community’s attitude toward any threat of future genocide. Singer Linda Ronstadt compared Trump’s immigration policies to that of Hitler under Nazi Germany, saying “It’s going to be like Hitler, and the Mexicans are the new Jews.” MSNBC host compared U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement officers to Nazis in The Holocaust, casting immigrants as Jews: “They are running just like the Jews ran from the Nazis, just like so many other groups are running from persecutions for safety.”

While figures on the Left are free to make such comparisons without fear of consequence, conservatives who make the same assertions are immediately “canceled.” The most recent example is Gina Carano — known for her character on Disney’s _The Mandalorian_ — who shared a screenshot on her Instagram account which read:



> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors…even by children.
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?”_


While she faces accusations of bigotry and anti-Semitism, it’s important to see such comments for what they are — _overwrought and historically inaccurate hyperbole in the pursuit of political gain_. Notably, the same political gain sought by Leftists who compare conservatives to Hitler and immigrants to Jews as freely as they breathe or blink.

With this in mind, we need a new Godwin’s law, which informally legislates against the use of the Holocaust to make comparatively petty political statements. Let’s call this the “Holocaust Law:”



> _Unless the person or event being criticized is demonstrably guilty of enforcing the same physical — not rhetorical, metaphorical or hypothetical — actions as Nazi Germany, resulting in the forced detention or murder of millions of civilians due to personal characteristics, they are not to be compared to the Holocaust._











						The ‘Holocaust Law’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I am not a Nazi. Actually Nazis killed 95% of my ancestors in WW2. Just because I disagree with you politically doesn't make me a Nazi. I am also not an Islamaphobe. Phobia means fear. I do not fear Islam. I have several close Muslim friends. I dislike radical Islam. Why:
> 
> -- No separation of church and state
> -- Kill people over cartoons
> -- Treat women worse than dogs and they HATE dogs
> -- Every country that is at least 75% Muslim is either a military, civil rights or a humanitarian disaster.
> -- They hate Jews and want them obliterated.
> 
> Just because our News Entertainment media tells you that most Jews are Democrats doesn't make it so. You should listen to Ben Shapiro and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need more information.
> For example, you say no separation of church and state is a bad thing.
> While I agree here and now, around 600 AD there were no social institutions in the state, like ADC or social security, so the church had to supply them.  So then a combination of church and state was a very good thing at one time.  It is just that we can now likely do better.
> 
> You have it backwards about killing over cartoons.  The reality is that people have been murdering Muslims since they existed, and they drew offensive cartoons in order to incite the murders.
> So preventing offensive cartoons is pre-emptive, intended to stop mass murders by 1 execution of the offending person trying to generate mass murder.
> 
> You are misinformed as to the state of woman in Islam.  Mohammad reformed Judaism specifically to improve the rights of women, in gratitude to the wealthy widow who married him.  Women are the chain of descendancy in Islam, not males.  So women sort of rule everything.  They are the ones who arrange marriages for example.  Islam allows women to inherit, divorce, etc., which was not true previously under Judaism.
> 
> It is true modern Islamic countries are poor and dictatorships, but almost always due to being invaded and taken over by a Christian imperialist who colonised it and financed a military dictatorship.  Like Egypt now, the Shah in Iran, etc.
> 
> And you are totally wrong about Islam hating Jews.  The title Vizier means a Jewish advisor who administered the government under Islam.  Jews are high status under Islam.  Islam considers itself to just be a reformed version of Judaism.  Jews are considers the same Abrahamic religion, and Brother of the Book, meaning the Old Testament.  Never have Moslems abused Jews.  What Moslems do NOT like, are European Ashkenazi falsely claiming some illegal birthright to the Promised Land by being the Chosen People.  That is just a Zionist lie and total fraud used to murder and steal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) Je Suis Charlie
> #2) Women are treated like cattle in Islam. You don't know what Mohammed did. You weren't there. He was illiterate and a warlord. That we do know.
> #3) Muslims hate Jews.
> 
> You view the world of how it should be not how it is. While I like that about you, I think you're an idealist but you're not pragmatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I am not Moslem but Jewish, however I agree that Je Suis Charlie was promoting mass murder of Moslems by drawing inflammatory cartoons about Mohammad.
> He should not have done it.
> If the laws were proper and preventing their dissemination, then the murder would not have happened.
> Moslems are being murdered in mass right now, and Je Suis Charlie was encouraging it.
> 
> 2.) Women are NOT at all treated like cattle in Islam.  They are revered in Islam.  The problem in the Mideast is not Islam, but old tribal or Judaic customs that Mohammad was trying to reform, and failed.  Mohammad was NOT illiterate, but hired originally as a bookkeeper, and was later a merchant.  He was not a war lord, and his words were written down.  I do not like most of it, as it is too strict, but the Quran is the words of Mohammad, and anyone can read them.
> 
> 3.). It is silly to claim Moslems hate Jews.  It is Moslems who have always protected Jews, and it is always Christians who attack and murder them.  For example, before the European immigration to the Mideast around 1920 or so, the population of the Mideast was about 95% Moslem and only about 5% Jewish.  So if Moslems hated Jews, then how could any Jews then have survived there at all?  The Jews lived for over 1000 years, voluntarily under Islamic rule.  Jews sough out Islamic protection and jobs, like under the Moors in the Iberian Peninsula.
> What Moslems justifiably hate in not Jews, but Zionism.
> And Zionism is a horrible corruption that all Jews should also hate, since according to Judaism, Jews are supposed to stay out of the Mideast until the coming of the Messiah.
Click to expand...

I can't do this with you as you live in a world of your own and we are off topic. You hate Zionists. I get it. I know you're a Jew. The kind of Jew that is a traitor to my people. The real Jew.


----------



## Mindful

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I am not a Nazi. Actually Nazis killed 95% of my ancestors in WW2. Just because I disagree with you politically doesn't make me a Nazi. I am also not an Islamaphobe. Phobia means fear. I do not fear Islam. I have several close Muslim friends. I dislike radical Islam. Why:
> 
> -- No separation of church and state
> -- Kill people over cartoons
> -- Treat women worse than dogs and they HATE dogs
> -- Every country that is at least 75% Muslim is either a military, civil rights or a humanitarian disaster.
> -- They hate Jews and want them obliterated.
> 
> Just because our News Entertainment media tells you that most Jews are Democrats doesn't make it so. You should listen to Ben Shapiro and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need more information.
> For example, you say no separation of church and state is a bad thing.
> While I agree here and now, around 600 AD there were no social institutions in the state, like ADC or social security, so the church had to supply them.  So then a combination of church and state was a very good thing at one time.  It is just that we can now likely do better.
> 
> You have it backwards about killing over cartoons.  The reality is that people have been murdering Muslims since they existed, and they drew offensive cartoons in order to incite the murders.
> So preventing offensive cartoons is pre-emptive, intended to stop mass murders by 1 execution of the offending person trying to generate mass murder.
> 
> You are misinformed as to the state of woman in Islam.  Mohammad reformed Judaism specifically to improve the rights of women, in gratitude to the wealthy widow who married him.  Women are the chain of descendancy in Islam, not males.  So women sort of rule everything.  They are the ones who arrange marriages for example.  Islam allows women to inherit, divorce, etc., which was not true previously under Judaism.
> 
> It is true modern Islamic countries are poor and dictatorships, but almost always due to being invaded and taken over by a Christian imperialist who colonised it and financed a military dictatorship.  Like Egypt now, the Shah in Iran, etc.
> 
> And you are totally wrong about Islam hating Jews.  The title Vizier means a Jewish advisor who administered the government under Islam.  Jews are high status under Islam.  Islam considers itself to just be a reformed version of Judaism.  Jews are considers the same Abrahamic religion, and Brother of the Book, meaning the Old Testament.  Never have Moslems abused Jews.  What Moslems do NOT like, are European Ashkenazi falsely claiming some illegal birthright to the Promised Land by being the Chosen People.  That is just a Zionist lie and total fraud used to murder and steal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) Je Suis Charlie
> #2) Women are treated like cattle in Islam. You don't know what Mohammed did. You weren't there. He was illiterate and a warlord. That we do know.
> #3) Muslims hate Jews.
> 
> You view the world of how it should be not how it is. While I like that about you, I think you're an idealist but you're not pragmatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I am not Moslem but Jewish, however I agree that Je Suis Charlie was promoting mass murder of Moslems by drawing inflammatory cartoons about Mohammad.
> He should not have done it.
> If the laws were proper and preventing their dissemination, then the murder would not have happened.
> Moslems are being murdered in mass right now, and Je Suis Charlie was encouraging it.
> 
> 2.) Women are NOT at all treated like cattle in Islam.  They are revered in Islam.  The problem in the Mideast is not Islam, but old tribal or Judaic customs that Mohammad was trying to reform, and failed.  Mohammad was NOT illiterate, but hired originally as a bookkeeper, and was later a merchant.  He was not a war lord, and his words were written down.  I do not like most of it, as it is too strict, but the Quran is the words of Mohammad, and anyone can read them.
> 
> 3.). It is silly to claim Moslems hate Jews.  It is Moslems who have always protected Jews, and it is always Christians who attack and murder them.  For example, before the European immigration to the Mideast around 1920 or so, the population of the Mideast was about 95% Moslem and only about 5% Jewish.  So if Moslems hated Jews, then how could any Jews then have survived there at all?  The Jews lived for over 1000 years, voluntarily under Islamic rule.  Jews sough out Islamic protection and jobs, like under the Moors in the Iberian Peninsula.
> What Moslems justifiably hate in not Jews, but Zionism.
> And Zionism is a horrible corruption that all Jews should also hate, since according to Judaism, Jews are supposed to stay out of the Mideast until the coming of the Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't do this with you as you live in a world of your own and we are off topic. You hate Zionists. I get it. I know you're a Jew. The kind of Jew that is a traitor to my people. The real Jew.
Click to expand...


Do they ever learn? Or will they?

Those sort of views would not have saved him from the gas chamber.

A salutary tale,I think of often.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Decus said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler did everything in his power to build the hate towards the Jews. Here are but a few milestones:
> 
> The Aryan law of 1933 - Jews were fired from German government jobs
> Jewish boycotts of 1933 - Hitler called for a boycott of all Jewish shops as well as other actions
> Nuremburg laws - Jews were not allowed to display German flag, marriage between a Jew and non-Jew was not recognized, definition of who was Jewish
> Leading to 1938 Night of Broken Glass and other events
> Joe your statement: "...If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.", is that of an apologist for a level of inhumanity that I hope we will never see again.
> 
> From what you say the Nazis were only practicing an early form of cancel culture.
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Update: Daily Wire picked her up for some projects. Good for Ben Shapiro and Co...the anti cancel culture


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both true. However, do the consequences fit the speech? Of course not.
> 
> Please explain what it is you think Carano was saying and why you think her termination was justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she was saying is that people who dislike Trump Supporters (not conservatives, because they aren't) are just like the Nazis hating on the Jews... which is absurd.
Click to expand...


No more absurd than saying that Trump supporters are just like the Nazis who tortured, starved, gassed and roasted the Jews.

Tell me, if it is absurd for one to think he/she is being treated like a Jew in Nazi Germany then why is it not also absurd to compare the one saying it to Nazis in Nazi Germany?



> Was her termination justified?  Um. Yeah.  If you are talking more about the Actor than you are about the story they are in, then you are missing the point.



The story she is in has no relevance to what she says on social media. 



> Disney paid FOUR BILLION to own Star Wars. That means to make their money back, they have to make product. To make product they need people subscribing to Disney+ and going out to see their movies. So the last thing they need is Actors shooting off their mouths.



The last thing they need is to fire people for stating opinions that have nothing to do with their film and TV productions.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, the folks at Disney and all those who support Carano's termination conveniently forgot about one of their own producers (Jack Morrissey) tweeting that "MAGAKids" be fed screaming, hats first, into a woodchipper in response to the Nick Sandmann incident in D.C.. He even included a graphic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For which he apologized.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant. He only apologized after it came out that Sandmann did not harass or approach Phillips. But even so, it was a tweet wishing violence on kids (which you yourself have expressed on many occasions in regards to Sandmann and the Covington kids) which was orders of magnitude worse than anything Carano said.



> You do realize producers are a lot higher up in the Hollywood Food Chain than character actors, right?



Your point?



> Are you still weeping for poor Smirky McBitchslap?



Do you still hate him?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she wasn't fired for her gender. But, she was fired for something equally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for bringing controversy on Disney's Big Investment.
Click to expand...


She didn't bring controversy, people _chose_ to make it a controversy. 

Have you not seen the irony in Disney firing someone for expressing the political opinion that people are fired for expressing their political opinions?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, conservatives _can't_ broadcast whatever they like to the entire world; Carcano's firing is proof of that. Secondly, left wingers are not held to the same standard, at least, not as often.
> 
> If Carcano's tweet warrants termination then the Disney producer I cited earlier who tweeted about feeding "MAGAKids" into a woodchipper warrants it even more so. His tweet was much, much worse as he advocated violence against kids and even illustrated his comments with a pic of a woodchipper spewing blood on the snow. Presumably, the blood of "MAGAKids".
> 
> So even putting aside for the moment the idea that conservatives are being silenced and persecuted, Disney's actions in this case are entirely hypocritical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.   No one even HEARD of Jack Morrissey before his tweet or since.
Click to expand...


Disney heard of him. Or is Disney in the habit of hiring people and not knowing who they are or what they do?



> He produced one film for Disney (Not the Star Wars Division) in 2017.  He hasn't produced anything for them since.  He wasn't even a producer, he was a "co-Producer" out of 10 people who were listed as producers for that film.



And? He worked for Disney just like Carano did. So what?



> MEANWHILE, Mannish Woman was a public face of their most lucrative property, and they were seriously considering producing a spin-off series around her, and she went ahead and said something stupid that would divide the fan base.



The fan base was _already_ divided. She did nothing more than express views that half of their fan base agrees with anyway. 



> Of course, she was getting fired.  There was real money involved here.



And there still is. A lot of people are pissed off about her firing and will now boycott Disney. If they were going to lose money, they were going to lose it whether they fired her or not.


----------



## DudleySmith

I think she's making a valid point, re how it took Hitler some time to get to where it was politically feasible to openly imprison not only Jews but others, and desensitize German public to  passively observe with disinterest the deliberate starving of Russian POWs and Jews to death while working them in the factories. This was a process begun before Hitler was a thing, and it took some17-20 years to reach the point it did, so she is right in her assessment of such trends, and it is definitely the left conducting such a campaign, and they are rounding up people as we speak.


----------



## Cecilie1200

candycorn said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
Click to expand...


No, she didn't.  She said - very correctly - that the Nazis didn't start right out with concentration camps and gas chambers; the road to the Holocaust began with them making regular, everyday people hate each other.  And ANY society is capable of heading down that same road if they don't notice when they're at that starting point.

What's the point of knowing about history if we're so busy building icons to it that we don't bother to learn from it?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Tipsycatlover said:


> She told the truth.  That cannot be tolerated.  The Nazis were not the only ones to turn neighbor against neighbor.  The Russians did it with the stasi.  It is a common practice of totalitarian governments.  That's why it was such a big part of 1984.
> 
> What she said was not nearly as remarkable as her being erased for saying it.  There is a particular punishment for those that tell the truth.



It was particularly ironic that Disney's and the left's reaction to her ended up proving her point.


----------



## Cecilie1200

jillian said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what’s that about “cancel culture”?
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
Click to expand...


"I was told she posted THIS.  How DARE you suggest that my talking points lied to me?!"

Is finding out what you're talking about before you flap your gums a bad thing to YOU, "Snooks"?


----------



## Dale Smith

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!


Her dad was an NFL


Decus said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler did everything in his power to build the hate towards the Jews. Here are but a few milestones:
> 
> The Aryan law of 1933 -
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leading to 1938 Night of Broken Glass and other events
> Joe your statement: "...If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.", is that of an apologist for a level of inhumanity that I hope we will never see again.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Seems akin as to what leftards are doing to anyone that has a differing opinion than that of the leftard clown posse of sniveling commie pussies. High profile, anti-leftards are being financially penalized and those like myself are being censored.
































JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, what she said wasn't accurate at all.
> 
> This is what she said.
> 
> _Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors… even by children.
> 
> “Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views?_”
> 
> Well, a whole lot of problems with that statement.
> 
> First was that German Anti-Semitism didn't start with the Nazis... Really, it goes back centuries.  Martin Luther (The father of the German Church) wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies"
> 
> Second, There was public disapproval of some of the more radical things the Nazis did.  For instance, after Kristallnacht (the night of the broken glass), public opinion was horrified by what the Nazis did to Jewish shop owners.   After that, the Nazis did a lot of what they did in secret.
> 
> Third- and here's the important one... If you were a German Jew in Germany or Austria, you had a pretty good chance of surviving the war.  Most of them fled the country before the war started.  Most of the Jews killed in the Holocaust were from Poland or eastern European Axis nations who were happy to turn them over.  Killing them didn't become a war aim until Jan. 1942 at the Wansee conference.
> 
> Fourth, if anyone are the Nazi analogs in modern culture, it isn't the people who are pushing back agasint Trump and his MAGAts, it's the MAGAts themselves.
> 
> Also, this isn't the first time she's said something stupid on social media, and Disney just doesn't want the bother.  Who can blame them.
Click to expand...


You haven't figured out that the reason you are so fat is because you have filled up on plate after plate at the "ALL You Can Eat" at the bullshit buffet. Waddle on over, fat boy.....


----------



## DudleySmith

Ghost of a Rider said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she wasn't fired for her gender. But, she was fired for something equally stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for bringing controversy on Disney's Big Investment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She didn't bring controversy, people _chose_ to make it a controversy.
> 
> Have you not seen the irony in Disney firing someone for expressing the political opinion that people are fired for expressing their political opinions?
Click to expand...


Yet they don't fire the commies and sexual deviants for expressing their demented rubbish. Literally every TV show now has to kowtow to PC fantasies and agendas.


----------



## Cecilie1200

surada said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
Click to expand...


Her personal Twitter account is not "on their dime".

I don't even have to ask if you're stupid.  The answer is blatantly obvious.


----------



## Cecilie1200

surada said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with todays society is that most of them haven't read the book 1984 (if they did, they'd probably reject the message or wonder or loud "what's so wrong about that?"), and, most don't understand the history of fascism in Europe.
> 
> Europeans know of it.  Which is why even Macron has spoken out against the "woke" culture of the U.S.  It's also a big reason why the U.S risks losing it's key allies in Europe and most certainly in the Far East, and the Mid East.
> 
> Destroying ones career or future is, in effect, eliminating their freedom of speech.  Giving in to the weak, keyboard mob who wouldn't _really_ fight for anything in the literal sense, ensures the silencing of open expression. It definitely has unintended consequences.
> 
> It goes beyond military support; though of course this is vital.  It has to do with principled support.  If the West doesn't speak out against China, Russia, N Korea and other such nations, we will not have a leg to stand on.  Other nations in their orbit are not feeling warm and fuzzy about America embracing Cancel Culture.
> 
> "I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private sector doesn't guarantee your freedom of speech. Do you understand  the concept?
Click to expand...


The private sector has no business trying to act like you are their property 24/7, simply because they employ you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with todays society is that most of them haven't read the book 1984 (if they did, they'd probably reject the message or wonder or loud "what's so wrong about that?"), and, most don't understand the history of fascism in Europe.
> 
> Europeans know of it.  Which is why even Macron has spoken out against the "woke" culture of the U.S.  It's also a big reason why the U.S risks losing it's key allies in Europe and most certainly in the Far East, and the Mid East.
> 
> Destroying ones career or future is, in effect, eliminating their freedom of speech.  Giving in to the weak, keyboard mob who wouldn't _really_ fight for anything in the literal sense, ensures the silencing of open expression. It definitely has unintended consequences.
> 
> It goes beyond military support; though of course this is vital.  It has to do with principled support.  If the West doesn't speak out against China, Russia, N Korea and other such nations, we will not have a leg to stand on.  Other nations in their orbit are not feeling warm and fuzzy about America embracing Cancel Culture.
> 
> "I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it"
> 
> 
> 
> You’re an idiot with zero understanding of the themes of Orwell’s 1984 if you are seriously trying to use it as analogous to this situation. If Orwell were here, he’d smack your stupid silly face.
Click to expand...


By all means, explain to us your "understanding" of 1984 and how he's completely wrong about it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
Click to expand...


"I can't prove you wrong, but I hate what you're saying, so here's some insults to hide my lack of a rebuttal!!!"


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
Click to expand...


Excuse me, but if you signed a contract agreeing to allow your employer to dictate what you can think and say and do when you're not on the clock, then you're a fucking moron.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


I just heard, "I really LIKE ruining the lives of people who disagree with me, and I don't want to hear that I'm an evil piece of shit for doing it!!!!"


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, conservatives _can't_ broadcast whatever they like to the entire world
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Start a website. *Pay for hosting*. Broadcast anything you like. Nobody is getting banned for posting anything "conservative" anyway. If your campaign of complaining involves conflating the idiotic, deadly lies about the pandemic and the election with "conservatism", then you are willingly digging the grave for conservatism. "It's your funeral", as they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Parler did?
Click to expand...

Correct. Like Parler did. And depending on your content, you may have to buy your own servers. Unlike Parler.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

"THEY CANT CANCEL US, IF WE WONT LET THEM!!!"

Gina. Sweet child. Nobody can cancel you. Start your own website. Start your own TV show or make a movie. Nobody is stopping you.

She does know how to push the trigger buttons of her target audience: weepy, thin skinned faux victim wingnuts. Smart marketing, really. Being one, she understands them well.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re an idiot with zero understanding of the themes of Orwell’s 1984 if you are seriously trying to use it as analogous to this situation. If Orwell were here, he’d smack your stupid silly face.
> 
> 
> 
> You are very angry and insulting towards anyone here who dis agrees with you
> 
> didnt you ever learn how to be civil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel no compulsion to be civil to hateful insurrectionists or their supporters and apologists. Go fuck yourself and choke on the results.
Click to expand...


"I don't have to be civil to anyone I can demonize for daring to disagree with me!!!"

Way to prove Ms. Carano right.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Mac-7 said:


> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel no compulsion to be civil to hateful insurrectionists or their supporters and apologists. Go fuck yourself and choke on the results.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have made a good nazi in 1933 germany
Click to expand...


It makes a good Nazi right this moment.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you equating warning people on how Nazism infests a population with DWI, an actual crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am stating the simple truth that an employer has the right to terminate an employee for conduct unbecoming, including idiotic offensive FREE speech.
Click to expand...


We are stating the simple truth that employers actually DON'T have the right to terminate employees for "I think it's bad behavior to hold those political views!"  That's called "wrongful termination".  You talk like someone who's either never had a job, or always been such a puling, ass-kissing weakling that you run your life however your master orders you to.

_


			Law section
		


No employer shall make, adopt, or enforce any rule, regulation, or policy:

(a) Forbidding or preventing employees from engaging or participating in politics or from becoming candidates for public office.

(b) Controlling or directing, or tending to control or direct the political activities or affiliations of employees._

Feel free to fuck off back with your Nazi brethren.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel no compulsion to be civil to hateful insurrectionists or their supporters and apologists. Go fuck yourself and choke on the results.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have made a good nazi in 1933 germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I would have been in the resistance. Just as my real German family were in the 1930s.
> AND FUCKING DIED FOR IT.
> You piece of shit Trump cocksucker.
Click to expand...


No, you really wouldn't have.  You'd have been groveling at the feet of the Fuhrer and turning in your relatives while bragging about what a "good German" you are.

Don't tell me how "brave" you are on the basis of what people who aren't you did.  You piece of shit two-bit evil minion.


----------



## Cecilie1200

surada said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? explain how the methods being advocated by liberals differ from Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you think you can go into a restaurant and give a speech or lecture on racism or any other subject?*
Click to expand...


Do you think you make logical, coherent points that actually prove something?  Because if you do, you're wrong.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
Click to expand...


Coming from a twat who's advocating oppression of anyone who disagrees with you while telling us how moral you are for doing it, that means less than nothing.  You are now Exhibit #1 of "If this dipshit doesn't like it, it's something you should do twice as hard."


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "THEY CANT CANCEL US, IF WE WONT LET THEM!!!"
> 
> Gina. Sweet child. Nobody can cancel you. Start your own website. Start your own TV show or make a movie. Nobody is stopping you.
> 
> She does know how to push the trigger buttons of her target audience: weepy, thin skinned faux victim wingnuts. Smart marketing, really. Being one, she understands them well.



Funny you should mention that.  As of this morning, Gina Carano has made a deal with Ben Shapiro and the Daily Wire to develop, produce, and star in her own movie.

By the way, "sweet child", no one is buying this, "Our behavior is perfectly okay, and you're just a whiner" line from the likes of you, Fart.  Maybe YOU are stupid enough to believe your talking points, but I promise the masters giving you your thoughts know it's bullshit, and they're laughing at what a gullible tool you are for them.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her statement was HISTORICAL FACT.
> 
> You CLEARLY have no knowledge of history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was accurate in describing how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany.
> She was delusional and offensive in comparing Republicans in America today with Jews in Germany then.
> You fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> really? explain how the methods being advocated by liberals differ from Nazi Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you think you can go into a restaurant and give a speech or lecture on racism or any other subject?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually you can until the management orders you out what won't happen is getting arrested for your speech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’ll absolutely get arrested for trespass if you don’t leave private property when requested.
Click to expand...


Can either you or your Nazi party comrade, Surada, explain to us what the fuck this has to do with the topic?  Were either of you even aware that a topic existed?


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A cockgobbler says what?
> 
> You are a fucking moron, right up there with SHE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED.
> 
> Any destruction of our REPUBLIC will come from the left, not the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only significant challenges to the health of our Republic have come from scum like you, scum that you adore. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so militant. I hope the FBI is watching your psychopathic ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you think I’m on this board, and Parler, and 4chan, et al.?  I’m reporting on you Trump cocksucking anti-American terrorists to the FBI.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and the FBI is taking bets on how long it'll take you to realize they're playing a practical joke on you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

evenflow1969 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was idiotic about her statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mean while you have some one working for you that pisses off half your market segment you are going to fire them also. Here is the thing whether it being taking a knee at an NFL game and passing off conservatives or writing about Nazis and pussing off liberals, when you make your money off broad market appeal,  learn to keep your big fucking trap shut.
Click to expand...


Not legally, you aren't.  I already posted the California law which states that it's "wrongful termination" to fire someone for their political opinions, or really for any lawful behavior on their own time.  They aren't the only state with such laws.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't absolve Nazis, Einstein. She compared them to Democrats, actually, who provoke citizens to assault their neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats so true
> 
> liberal American society in 2020 reminds me very much of nazi Germany circa 1933
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst thing that happened during the Honorable Donald J. Trump's four years in office was the growth of the woke society.
> 
> It definitely was not this bad during President Obama's eight years.
> 
> Although the MeToo Movement did destroy the lives of some innocent people, it was child's play compared with what Cancel Culture as done.
> 
> The BLM movement last Spring and Summer seems to have really galvanized the Cancel Culture (now the restaurant Cracker Barrel is under attack).
> 
> People like Nancy Pelosi abetted this insanity by kneeling in the Capitol and excusing the toppling of statues.
> 
> The controversy over the 2020 Presidential election also badly hurt.  Sadly, not one influential Dem had the courage to say, "Let's all calmly see whether there is any credence to some of the accusations. Instead, all the Dems closed ranks and even called it the most "secure" election in our history.
> 
> Just as one one saw the COVID tragedy approaching, we simply do not what tragedies are in store because of Cancel Culture (and the on-going racial unpleasantness).
> 
> The future, I assume, will be very *grim*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT WAS A REPUBLICAN APPOINTEE OF TRUMP WHO CALLED IT THE MOST SECURE ELECTION IN OUR HISTORY.
> 
> you are a FUCKING IDIOT.
Click to expand...


And if we were bootlicking followers like you leftists, that would be relevant.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel no compulsion to be civil to hateful insurrectionists or their supporters and apologists. Go fuck yourself and choke on the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor will I be civil to Nazi twats like you. Fuck you, fuck your Reich, fuck all democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t want respect from someone with Trump’s cock in their mouth. Disgusting.
Click to expand...


That's a good thing, since you're not ever going to get respect while "debating" like a foulmouthed, tantrum-throwing 5-year-old.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was idiotic about her statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mean while you have some one working for you that pisses off half your market segment you are going to fire them also. Here is the thing whether it being taking a knee at an NFL game and passing off conservatives or writing about Nazis and pussing off liberals, when you make your money off broad market appeal,  learn to keep your big fucking trap shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have the right to fire her. Im not arguing with that.
> Its just sad that posting history does this to someone. History is so offensive that you need to be fired for stating it?
> We are doomed man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don’t be disingenuous. It wasn’t the history, it was her disgusting claim of equivalence between the suffering of Jews in the Holocaust and you whiny bitch Trump cocksuckers crying about your LOSER cult leader today.
Click to expand...


Don't be disingenuous.  The history IS the analogy she drew.  There is no "equivalence" claimed WITHOUT the history.  Stop flailing for a justification for your cheerleading of tyranny, bitch.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You aren’t making any sense fatty. People would watch the Mandalorian with her in it if Disney didn’t take any action. They allowed easily offended sissies on Twitter who likely don’t even subscribe to Disney+ to make the decision for them. Do you even win a debate? You are a very stupid person. What you call “babbling” is me telling you that you’re full of shit.



Dude, you are definitely babbling.... They teach you in high school debate club that you don't win points with name calling. 

Point was, she was bringing attention to the show it didn't need, so off she goes.


----------



## JoeB131

Grampa Murked U said:


> No, Rachael Maddow isn't on the Mandalorian.
> 
> Feel free to point out any inaccuracies in her post.



I already did...  

German Antisemitism long predated Hitler. 
Consveratives aren't being treated like Jews.... if people hate you, there's a good reason.  Mostly because you're assholes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cecilie1200 said:


> By the way, "sweet child", no one is buying this, "Our behavior is perfectly okay, and you're just a whiner" line from the likes of you


Who cares? You are a crazy moron and could only speak for other crazy morons. I have seen nothing but faux victim whining from you since the day i joined this board. You white grievance freaks aren't happy unless you have invented a reason to be unhappy.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> No more absurd than saying that Trump supporters are just like the Nazis who tortured, starved, gassed and roasted the Jews.



Um, yeah, the only thing that stopped Trump from being Hitler is that we have stronger institutions in this country than Germany's Wiemar Republic did. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The story she is in has no relevance to what she says on social media.



Well, it kind of does... Again, they've fired people from all sorts of productions.   I think Kevin Spacey is a good actor.  He got fired from House of Cards and All The Money in the world because his conduct outweighed his value as a performer. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The last thing they need is to fire people for stating opinions that have nothing to do with their film and TV productions.






Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. He only apologized after it came out that Sandmann did not harass or approach Phillips. But even so, it was a tweet wishing violence on kids (which you yourself have expressed on many occasions in regards to Sandmann and the Covington kids) which was orders of magnitude worse than anything Carano said.



Actually, his apology had nothing to do with the spin Smirky's Image Consultants put on him. He just realized it was in bad taste. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> She didn't bring controversy, people _chose_ to make it a controversy.
> 
> Have you not seen the irony in Disney firing someone for expressing the political opinion that people are fired for expressing their political opinions?



Nope, I see no irony at all.  This is Disney... They are very sensitive to this sort of stuff, to the point where they just put warning labels on their own classics like Dumbo and Peter Pan for "less than PC portrayals". 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Disney heard of him. Or is Disney in the habit of hiring people and not knowing who they are or what they do?



Disney hired him once, before he made a tasteless joke about sticking Smirky McBitchslap into a wood chipper. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And? He worked for Disney just like Carano did. So what?



And now he doesn't.. Just like Mannish Woman. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The fan base was _already_ divided. She did nothing more than express views that half of their fan base agrees with anyway.



Point is, she brought it into their room.  Funny thing is, I can't really agree with my family members about politics, but we can all sit down and enjoy Star Wars together... unless she goes out and says stupid things. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And there still is. A lot of people are pissed off about her firing and will now boycott Disney. If they were going to lose money, they were going to lose it whether they fired her or not.



So might as well fire her now and not have to go through this all again the NEXT time she says something stupid.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BoSoxGal said:


> buckeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel no compulsion to be civil to hateful insurrectionists or their supporters and apologists. Go fuck yourself and choke on the results.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have made a good nazi in 1933 germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I would have been in the resistance. Just as my real German family were in the 1930s.
> AND FUCKING DIED FOR IT.
> You piece of shit Trump cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you're supporting cancel culture now.
> 
> With all due respect the only point you seem to have is you're really angry and you  hate Trump and his supporters.
> 
> Kind of like hating Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews were hated and slaughtered just for existing.
> 
> You garbage Trump supporters have been coddled and respected far more than you deserved, then you tried to overthrow the government. Now you are nothing but terrorists who deserve nothing but scorn. You keep telling yourself whatever you want, but the truth is that your grandchildren and great grandchildren will be ashamed of you.
Click to expand...


What triumphant point do you think you're making by shouting, "Jews were SLAUGHTERED!"?  Has someone said they weren't?

The point, which you clearly don't have the brain matter to grasp, is that the Nazis got to the point of slaughtering the Jews by a process that started somewhere.  I realize that your 2nd-grade history education probably hasn't equipped you to understand this, but the Nazis didn't just spring into existence and start shoving people into concentration camps five minutes later.  They worked their way up to it.  And they started by convincing regular, everyday people to hate each other.

You garbage leftists have flattered yourself that you're not tyranny-loving Nazi-clones for far too long, given your pride in saying things like you just did.  In case you didn't notice it - and you're clearly not bright enough to notice whether your shoes are on the correct feet - every time you open your flapping, evil-spewing gob to screech your "outrage" at being characterized as the filth you are, you end up proving that you are exactly what you're objecting to.

As with so many of your fascistic leftist comrades, the best argument you can make for your position is to never, EVER say anything, and to hope that everyone forgets you exist.


----------



## Cecilie1200

candycorn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're watching Disney at the age of 50...you have some problems.
> 
> She compared getting banned from Twitter to the holocaust.
Click to expand...


If you're making comments like that, you have far worse problems.  She did nothing of the sort, and you would know that if you bothered to find out what really happened, rather than just rushing out to parrot what your talking points told you to "know" about it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, "sweet child", no one is buying this, "Our behavior is perfectly okay, and you're just a whiner" line from the likes of you
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? You are a crazy moron and could only speak for other crazy morons. I have seen nothing but faux victim whining from you since the day i joined this board. You white grievance freaks aren't happy unless you have invented a reason to be unhappy.
Click to expand...


Your masters care.  I realize they haven't told you to "know" about it yet, but I'm sure they'll get around to issuing you some talking points about how her attempt to follow your disingenuous instructions of "Just accept being banned from the mainstream and go create your own stuff" eventually.  I realize they like to keep your mind totally blank until they need to scrawl something across it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t making any sense fatty. People would watch the Mandalorian with her in it if Disney didn’t take any action. They allowed easily offended sissies on Twitter who likely don’t even subscribe to Disney+ to make the decision for them. Do you even win a debate? You are a very stupid person. What you call “babbling” is me telling you that you’re full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are definitely babbling.... They teach you in high school debate club that you don't win points with name calling.
> 
> Point was, she was bringing attention to the show it didn't need, so off she goes.
Click to expand...

If she said I support kneeling for the anthem she would still be there. Don’t be so naive. You lost another debate.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Rachael Maddow isn't on the Mandalorian.
> 
> Feel free to point out any inaccuracies in her post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did...
> 
> German Antisemitism long predated Hitler.
> Consveratives aren't being treated like Jews.... if people hate you, there's a good reason.  Mostly because you're assholes.
Click to expand...

Exactly what they said about the Jews and Jews had equal rights under German law until Hitler. Do you lose every debate?


----------



## jbrownson0831

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t making any sense fatty. People would watch the Mandalorian with her in it if Disney didn’t take any action. They allowed easily offended sissies on Twitter who likely don’t even subscribe to Disney+ to make the decision for them. Do you even win a debate? You are a very stupid person. What you call “babbling” is me telling you that you’re full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are definitely babbling.... They teach you in high school debate club that you don't win points with name calling.
> 
> Point was, she was bringing attention to the show it didn't need, so off she goes.
Click to expand...

Attention it didn't need?  You mean a conservative point of view now dont you?


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If she said I support kneeling for the anthem she would still be there. Don’t be so naive. You lost another debate.



I'm sure she would.  

I'm not sure who the "Pro Police Misconduct" people are, exactly.  

If she praised rioters or cop killers, she probably wouldn't be there. 


Kathy Griffin got fired because she made a tasteless joke about beheading Trump. 

Keith Olberman got fired for contributing to Democratic Politicians

You cross certain lines, you get fired.  

And this is DISNEY we are talking about here, a company that ALREADY is self-censoring.  _Song of the South_? Never heard of it.  They want to pretend that never happened.  Hey, change those animitronics of pirates chasing barmaids, they imply rape.   Some racial insensitive imagery in _Dumbo_ and _Peter Pan_.  Well, slap a warning label on those suckers and take them off the kid-friendly list.


----------



## JoeB131

jbrownson0831 said:


> Attention it didn't need? You mean a conservative point of view now dont you?



Naw, man, I mean exactly that.  When you are presenting a fun space adventure for all ages, then you don't want to get caught up in any current politics.


----------



## jbrownson0831

JoeB131 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attention it didn't need? You mean a conservative point of view now dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, man, I mean exactly that.  When you are presenting a fun space adventure for all ages, then you don't want to get caught up in any current politics.
Click to expand...

Oh brother, its all politics she was just on the the side of America lovers and not the commies.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attention it didn't need? You mean a conservative point of view now dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, man, I mean exactly that.  When you are presenting a fun space adventure for all ages, then you don't want to get caught up in any current politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh brother, its all politics she was just on the the side of America lovers and not the commies.
Click to expand...

Too bad, too.  Her movie Haywire in 2011 made women's fighting in movies actually look realistic....no broken up fake scenes, but continuous flow of fighting like some of the guy stars.  She is a real athlete and not a bad actress.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cecilie1200 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, "sweet child", no one is buying this, "Our behavior is perfectly okay, and you're just a whiner" line from the likes of you
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares? You are a crazy moron and could only speak for other crazy morons. I have seen nothing but faux victim whining from you since the day i joined this board. You white grievance freaks aren't happy unless you have invented a reason to be unhappy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your masters care.  I realize they haven't told you to "know" about it yet, but I'm sure they'll get around to issuing you some talking points about how her attempt to follow your disingenuous instructions of "Just accept being banned from the mainstream and go create your own stuff" eventually.  I realize they like to keep your mind totally blank until they need to scrawl something across it.
Click to expand...

Hilarious whining from a person entrenched in a cult. You cultists are far outnumbered. Your whining is self soothing. I will leave to to it.

By the way: i call her "sweet child" in the type of kindness one would afford a mentally challenged person. Because, well...Gina Carano is a moron.


----------



## JoeB131

jbrownson0831 said:


> Oh brother, its all politics she was just on the the side of America lovers and not the commies.



Um, no, she used the most offensive metaphor she could find to describe people who disagreed with her... 

which is not good if you are working for the company doing the Fun Space Adventure for All Ages.  



jbrownson0831 said:


> Too bad, too. Her movie Haywire in 2011 made women's fighting in movies actually look realistic....no broken up fake scenes, but continuous flow of fighting like some of the guy stars. She is a real athlete and not a bad actress.



And that's the thing... the kind of stuff she could get away with working for mixed martial arts isn't going to fly at Disney.


----------



## jbrownson0831

JoeB131 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, its all politics she was just on the the side of America lovers and not the commies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, she used the most offensive metaphor she could find to describe people who disagreed with her...
> 
> which is not good if you are working for the company doing the Fun Space Adventure for All Ages.
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, too. Her movie Haywire in 2011 made women's fighting in movies actually look realistic....no broken up fake scenes, but continuous flow of fighting like some of the guy stars. She is a real athlete and not a bad actress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's the thing... the kind of stuff she could get away with working for mixed martial arts isn't going to fly at Disney.
Click to expand...

Her comments were not bad at all.  Disney is full of America hating hypocrites now and not worth watching.  Woke away.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

jbrownson0831 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, its all politics she was just on the the side of America lovers and not the commies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, she used the most offensive metaphor she could find to describe people who disagreed with her...
> 
> which is not good if you are working for the company doing the Fun Space Adventure for All Ages.
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, too. Her movie Haywire in 2011 made women's fighting in movies actually look realistic....no broken up fake scenes, but continuous flow of fighting like some of the guy stars. She is a real athlete and not a bad actress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's the thing... the kind of stuff she could get away with working for mixed martial arts isn't going to fly at Disney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her comments were not bad at all.  Disney is full of America hating hypocrites now and not worth watching.  Woke away.
Click to expand...

Then stop watching. I am sure nobody will notice one fewer hillbilly's fat ass pouring over the edges of a bench in Disneyworld.


----------



## georgephillip

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!


*Is it your understanding Gina considers US conservatives as being in a similar political position in the US today to Jews in Nazi Germany?*





Gina Carano - Wikipedia

"Carano has faced criticism for her views on social and political issues. 

"In August 2020, she was criticised for not supporting Black Lives Matter on Twitter; she called her critics 'cowards and bullies'[76] while also 'liking' posts that disparaged the movement.[5][77] 

"She was accused of transphobia when she placed the words 'beep/bop/boop' on her online profile, seeming to mock the use of preferred gender pronouns by transgender people and their allies.[78][79][76][80] 

"She later deleted the terms,[_citation needed_] saying fellow _Mandalorian_ actor Pedro Pascal 'helped [her] understand' the meaning behind preferred pronouns.[5][81][82]

"On social media, Carano has ridiculed COVID-19 mask mandates[5] and vaccines,[5][81] mocked postal voting in the United States,[5] and falsely suggested the existence of widespread voter fraud in the 2020 United States presidential election.[5][7] 

"In November 2020, some critics used the hashtag _#FireGinaCarano_ to urge Disney to replace Carano on _The Mandalorian_.[79] Carano opened an account on the conservative social media platform Parler while retaining her other social-media accounts."


----------



## evenflow1969

Cecilie1200 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was idiotic about her statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mean while you have some one working for you that pisses off half your market segment you are going to fire them also. Here is the thing whether it being taking a knee at an NFL game and passing off conservatives or writing about Nazis and pussing off liberals, when you make your money off broad market appeal,  learn to keep your big fucking trap shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not legally, you aren't.  I already posted the California law which states that it's "wrongful termination" to fire someone for their political opinions, or really for any lawful behavior on their own time.  They aren't the only state with such laws.
Click to expand...

Lol. I guess she should be falling all over herself to hire you to represent her.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> No. She was fired for several tweets, including spreading deadly lies about the pandemic and the election. She punched her ticket comparing herself to Jews in the 3rd Reich. I wouldn't want her working for me, either. Go work for OAN or Sidney Powell.
Click to expand...


Well, at least you admit that she was fired for daring to express opinions opposite of what you have declared is "official truth".  And if you're ever in a position to employ someone - hilarious notion - you might want to read up on the laws that prevent you from hiring and firing based on disliking someone lawful behavior on personal time.

Maybe if your masters ever get the dictatorship they long for, they'll hire you to pick up trash in the park.


----------



## Cecilie1200

evenflow1969 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was idiotic about her statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mean while you have some one working for you that pisses off half your market segment you are going to fire them also. Here is the thing whether it being taking a knee at an NFL game and passing off conservatives or writing about Nazis and pussing off liberals, when you make your money off broad market appeal,  learn to keep your big fucking trap shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not legally, you aren't.  I already posted the California law which states that it's "wrongful termination" to fire someone for their political opinions, or really for any lawful behavior on their own time.  They aren't the only state with such laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I guess she should be falling all over herself to hire you to represent her.
Click to expand...


Interesting that you're so impressed by an Internet search that could have been conducted by my 12-year-old.


----------



## ColonelAngus

I fucking love The Daily Wire gave her a production deal.

Fuck cancel culture libs.


----------



## evenflow1969

Cecilie1200 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was idiotic about her statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mean while you have some one working for you that pisses off half your market segment you are going to fire them also. Here is the thing whether it being taking a knee at an NFL game and passing off conservatives or writing about Nazis and pussing off liberals, when you make your money off broad market appeal,  learn to keep your big fucking trap shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not legally, you aren't.  I already posted the California law which states that it's "wrongful termination" to fire someone for their political opinions, or really for any lawful behavior on their own time.  They aren't the only state with such laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I guess she should be falling all over herself to hire you to represent her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you're so impressed by an Internet search that could have been conducted by my 12-year-old.
Click to expand...

If the studio was worried they would not have fired her. Lol. Sarcasm pal.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ColonelAngus said:


> I fucking love The Daily Wire gave her a production deal.
> 
> Fuck cancel culture libs.


Whatever. If she said even one slightly negative thing about your cult leader, you would cancel her yesterday.


----------



## Likkmee

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!


Satan No liking her. YOU'RE FIRED !


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis.
Click to expand...


Have you told this to the countless people comparing Trump and Trump supporters to Nazis? I'm betting you haven't.



> Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.



In other words, they should do to her like the Nazis did to the Jews. 

You know, before the pogroms and the labor and death camps, Jewish actors, singers and entertainers were blacklisted and not allowed to perform. Calling for the blacklisting of an actor for pointing out the blacklisting of actors by Nazis (among other things). The irony could sink a battleship. 

Are you so fucking stupid and ignorant that you can't see the parallel here without someone pointing it out to you?  



> It is everything she deserves!



I'm sure Hitler would have thought so too.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, conservatives _can't_ broadcast whatever they like to the entire world
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Start a website. Pay for hosting. Broadcast anything you like.
Click to expand...


Someone _did_ start a website: Parler. Then Big Tech shut them out.



> Nobody is getting banned for posting anything "conservative" anyway.



What do you think just happened to Carano? 



> If your campaign of complaining involves conflating the idiotic, deadly lies about the pandemic and the election with "conservatism", then you are willingly digging the grave for conservatism. "It's your funeral", as they say.



What does any of this have to do with the pandemic or the election?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Cecilie1200 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> She told the truth.  That cannot be tolerated.  The Nazis were not the only ones to turn neighbor against neighbor.  The Russians did it with the stasi.  It is a common practice of totalitarian governments.  That's why it was such a big part of 1984.
> 
> What she said was not nearly as remarkable as her being erased for saying it.  There is a particular punishment for those that tell the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was particularly ironic that Disney's and the left's reaction to her ended up proving her point.
Click to expand...


I said the same thing.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> "THEY CANT CANCEL US, IF WE WONT LET THEM!!!"
> 
> Gina. Sweet child. Nobody can cancel you. Start your own website. Start your own TV show or make a movie. Nobody is stopping you.
> 
> She does know how to push the trigger buttons of her target audience: weepy, thin skinned faux victim wingnuts. Smart marketing, really. Being one, she understands them well.



"Faux victims"? You mean the crybabies who rent their clothes and gnashed their teeth over someone merely saying that people are being cancelled for expressing their political views? Good fucking Christ, man. These people got their panties in a bunch over a remark that neither insulted nor denigrated anyone or any group and you call _her_ the crybaby for complaining about being cancelled because of it. 

So you do not see the whiners on Twitter as being crybabies at all?


----------



## Turtlesoup

surada said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she posted absolving nazis. That a bad thing to you snooks?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you have very good reading comprehension skills
> 
> She was blaming all of german society for producing the nazi soldiers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What most people don't realize was the Gestapo wasn't as many agents/officers as people think, it relied on Germans informing on Germans to perform their work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody doesn’t realize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, of course this board is full of fucking idiots who don’t know history. That’s why they’re all sucking Donald Trump’s cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You babbling nonsense in response to babbling nonsense that you already posted?  I see unfounded insults hurled at Trump supporters with no substance.  Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are. You and all your Trump cocksucking friends who would toss our democracy and happily encourage a fascist regime in America. Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We now have a fascist regime in America there Braindead....you voted it in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fascism is nationalistic, racist and hardcore right.
Click to expand...

Fascism is leftist thing.   Look at biden ruling from executive order (dictatorial powers) with all 47 of edicts awful for the us.  Using the IRS, FBI, and corrupt DA to go after political enemies forcing suppression of any opposition to him while regimenting the economy and society calling for neighbors and family to turn in any that oppose the biden communism.  He is by defination a fascist dictator want to be........


----------



## Turtlesoup

whitehall said:


> Lefties have been whining for more than a half century about the alleged "black-listing" of suspected commies in Hollywood and it's deja vu all over again.


I can see why they felt a need back then to to go after communists especially in Hollyweird.......destructive immoral people.


----------



## Cecilie1200

evenflow1969 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> She has the equal right to be a fucking idiot on social media, and the equal right to face the consequences of her speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was idiotic about her statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mean while you have some one working for you that pisses off half your market segment you are going to fire them also. Here is the thing whether it being taking a knee at an NFL game and passing off conservatives or writing about Nazis and pussing off liberals, when you make your money off broad market appeal,  learn to keep your big fucking trap shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not legally, you aren't.  I already posted the California law which states that it's "wrongful termination" to fire someone for their political opinions, or really for any lawful behavior on their own time.  They aren't the only state with such laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I guess she should be falling all over herself to hire you to represent her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that you're so impressed by an Internet search that could have been conducted by my 12-year-old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the studio was worried they would not have fired her. Lol. Sarcasm pal.
Click to expand...


People are often not worried about things that turn out to bite them in the ass.

But by all means, you go with the, "Well, it must be okay to do if Disney believes they can get away with it" line.  Excellent way to make moral and ethical judgements.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking love The Daily Wire gave her a production deal.
> 
> Fuck cancel culture libs.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever. If she said even one slightly negative thing about your cult leader, you would cancel her yesterday.
Click to expand...


You mistakenly assume everyone is a frightened little piece of shit like you and your fellow drones and the garbage leaders you ass-sniff after.  Please don't project your xenophobia and love of tyranny onto others, because you are not representative of anything but other left-wing degenerates.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> She told the truth.  That cannot be tolerated.  The Nazis were not the only ones to turn neighbor against neighbor.  The Russians did it with the stasi.  It is a common practice of totalitarian governments.  That's why it was such a big part of 1984.
> 
> What she said was not nearly as remarkable as her being erased for saying it.  There is a particular punishment for those that tell the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was particularly ironic that Disney's and the left's reaction to her ended up proving her point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said the same thing.
Click to expand...


The breathtaking irony and lack of perspective is obvious enough to see from space, unless one has a vested interest in being as ignorant and blind as possible (read: leftists).


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more absurd than saying that Trump supporters are just like the Nazis who tortured, starved, gassed and roasted the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, the only thing that stopped Trump from being Hitler is that we have stronger institutions in this country than Germany's Wiemar Republic did.
Click to expand...


So then why was everybody so afraid of him or of what he might do?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The story she is in has no relevance to what she says on social media.





> Well, it kind of does... Again, they've fired people from all sorts of productions.   I think Kevin Spacey is a good actor.  He got fired from House of Cards and All The Money in the world because his conduct outweighed his value as a performer.



The story she's in is irrelevant to the issue. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The last thing they need is to fire people for stating opinions that have nothing to do with their film and TV productions.






Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. He only apologized after it came out that Sandmann did not harass or approach Phillips. But even so, it was a tweet wishing violence on kids (which you yourself have expressed on many occasions in regards to Sandmann and the Covington kids) which was orders of magnitude worse than anything Carano said.





> Actually, his apology had nothing to do with the spin Smirky's Image Consultants put on him. He just realized it was in bad taste.



I didn't say anything about Sandmann's image consultants. I said he took it down when the truth came out that Sandmann did not approach or harass Phillips. 

That said, why did he post it in the first place? I'll tell you why: He overreacted and went bugshit and made a summary judgment when he saw the MAGA hat just like everybody else did.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> She didn't bring controversy, people _chose_ to make it a controversy.
> 
> Have you not seen the irony in Disney firing someone for expressing the political opinion that people are fired for expressing their political opinions?





> Nope, I see no irony at all.



A woman gets cancelled for expressing the opinion that people today are being cancelled for expressing their opinions. If you can't see the irony in that then you wouldn't know irony if you were choking on it. And if you were choking on it you'd say it was Carano's fault.



> This is Disney... They are very sensitive to this sort of stuff, to the point where they just put warning labels on their own classics like Dumbo and Peter Pan for "less than PC portrayals".



They are not "very sensitive", they are very intolerant and so are their Twitter followers.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Disney heard of him. Or is Disney in the habit of hiring people and not knowing who they are or what they do?





> Disney hired him once, before he made a tasteless joke about sticking Smirky McBitchslap into a wood chipper.



It doesn't matter when he did it or even who he was working for. He did it and he did it because he let his anger cloud his judgment just as you have. And he wasn't the only one, not by a long shot. Many other liberals made tasteless and offensive remarks about Sandmann and those kids calling for violence against them and whatnot. But unlike Morrisey, most of them have never bothered to apologize and in fact, like you, they still revile Sandmann even after everyone knows the truth. Why? Again, the goddamn MAGA hat.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And? He worked for Disney just like Carano did. So what?





> And now he doesn't.. Just like Mannish Woman.



You still haven't made a point.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The fan base was _already_ divided. She did nothing more than express views that half of their fan base agrees with anyway.





> Point is, she brought it into their room.



Whose room? Twitter is not Disney's "room".



> Funny thing is, I can't really agree with my family members about politics, but we can all sit down and enjoy Star Wars together... unless she goes out and says stupid things.



How does anything she says affect your enjoyment of a movie or show? 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And there still is. A lot of people are pissed off about her firing and will now boycott Disney. If they were going to lose money, they were going to lose it whether they fired her or not.





> So might as well fire her now and not have to go through this all again the NEXT time she says something stupid.



Irrelevant. They were worried about losing revenue and by firing her they're going to lose revenue (probably).


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Attention it didn't need? You mean a conservative point of view now dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, man, I mean exactly that.  When you are presenting a fun space adventure for all ages, then you don't want to get caught up in any current politics.
Click to expand...


Tell that to Colin Kaepernick.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she said I support kneeling for the anthem she would still be there. Don’t be so naive. You lost another debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she would.
> 
> I'm not sure who the "Pro Police Misconduct" people are, exactly.
> 
> If she praised rioters or cop killers, she probably wouldn't be there.
> 
> 
> Kathy Griffin got fired because she made a tasteless joke about beheading Trump.
> 
> Keith Olberman got fired for contributing to Democratic Politicians
> 
> You cross certain lines, you get fired.
> 
> And this is DISNEY we are talking about here, a company that ALREADY is self-censoring.  _Song of the South_? Never heard of it.  They want to pretend that never happened.  Hey, change those animitronics of pirates chasing barmaids, they imply rape.   Some racial insensitive imagery in _Dumbo_ and _Peter Pan_.  Well, slap a warning label on those suckers and take them off the kid-friendly list.
Click to expand...

Why? Sensitive leftist pressure on social media.


----------



## JoeB131

jbrownson0831 said:


> Her comments were not bad at all. Disney is full of America hating hypocrites now and not worth watching. Woke away.



Comparing conservatives to Jews in Nazi Germany? 
Mocking LGBTQ people?
Supporting police brutality?
Endorsing COVID 19 conspiracy theories?


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Tell that to Colin Kaepernick.



Who got fired, even though he was eventually completely vindicated and the NFL conceded the point.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Have you told this to the countless people comparing Trump and Trump supporters to Nazis? I'm betting you haven't.



Well, maybe you need to stop acting like Nazis. 

So let me get this straight.  A narcissistic leader builds a political movement around the hatred of an ethnic minority, belligerent nationalism and attacks on a free press, and had followers who worship him with cult-like adoration.    Could describe Hitler or Trump.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> In other words, they should do to her like the Nazis did to the Jews.
> 
> You know, before the pogroms and the labor and death camps, Jewish actors, singers and entertainers were blacklisted and not allowed to perform. Calling for the blacklisting of an actor for pointing out the blacklisting of actors by Nazis (among other things). The irony could sink a battleship.



Oh, please.  Blacklisting is what the government did to anyone in Hollywood in the 1950's who might have attended a Communist Rally in the 1930's.   No one is blacklisting conservatives.  Tim Allen and Tom Selleck still have TV Shows.  

Mannish Woman got fired because she keeps saying stupid shit on Twitter.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> So then why was everybody so afraid of him or of what he might do?











Actually, the real problem is that we have so many Mitlaufers in the GOP who know Trump is a fascist and a moron, but can't even bring themselves to impeach him even AFTER he's out of office and can't do anything to them. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The story she's in is irrelevant to the issue.



it is when she becomes bigger than the story.  





Ghost of a Rider said:


> I didn't say anything about Sandmann's image consultants. I said he took it down when the truth came out that Sandmann did not approach or harass Phillips.
> 
> That said, why did he post it in the first place? I'll tell you why: He overreacted and went bugshit and made a summary judgment when he saw the MAGA hat just like everybody else did.



Or he just realized it was in poor taste.  I personally think Smirky McBitchslap needs an attitude adjustment, but sticking him in a wood chipper would be harsh.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> A woman gets cancelled for expressing the opinion that people today are being cancelled for expressing their opinions. If you can't see the irony in that then you wouldn't know irony if you were choking on it. And if you were choking on it you'd say it was Carano's fault.



A woman got cancelled saying stupid shit... Just like people are fired every day for saying stupid shit on Twitter and Facebook. 

I knew a lady who put her resume on Craig's List, where she put the line in under her current job "The company got bought out and I'm not comfortable here anymore".   This company had someone who spent time scouring the internet, finding anyplace where their name came up, and fired her for it. She didn't even say anything that was untrue.  The company was bought out and she didn't feel comfortable. A lot of people didn't.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> They are not "very sensitive", they are very intolerant and so are their Twitter followers.



yes, we are completely intolerant of racism and need to put it in the correct perspective.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> It doesn't matter when he did it or even who he was working for. He did it and he did it because he let his anger cloud his judgment just as you have. And he wasn't the only one, not by a long shot. Many other liberals made tasteless and offensive remarks about Sandmann and those kids calling for violence against them and whatnot. But unlike Morrisey, most of them have never bothered to apologize and in fact, like you, they still revile Sandmann even after everyone knows the truth. Why? Again, the goddamn MAGA hat.



And the disrespect of a veteran.  And the smug little smirk. And the little bitch was there trying to take away a woman's right to choose.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You still haven't made a point.



Sure I did.  Big Studios are risk adverse.  Especially Disney, which prides itself on being family friendly. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Whose room? Twitter is not Disney's "room".



No, but the ONLY reason why ANYONE cared what Mannish Woman had to say was because she was on a Disney show.  Otherwise, she'd be just like the millions of other Qnatics on Twitter who say stupid shit. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> How does anything she says affect your enjoyment of a movie or show?



Good question.  Hey, what happened to Jane Fonda's acting career after she started protesting Vietnam?  History has mostly proven her right. The Vietnam War was a TERRIBLE idea. But the world never forgave her for it. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. They were worried about losing revenue and by firing her they're going to lose revenue (probably).



People will forget about this in a week... 

The real danger I see with Disney/Star Wars is that they are going to oversaturate the market with Star Wars shows.   They have something like 10 Star Wars shows in production now, including the show that they were thinking about building around Mannish Woman, but will probably get someone else now.  Paramount/CBS All Access is doing the same thing with Star Trek.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why? Sensitive leftist pressure on social media.



Or people realized that it wasn't appropriate.  

Hey, do you know what else got slapped with a label.  One of the Three Little Pigs cartoons from the 1930's where the Wolf acted like a Jewish Stereotype.


----------



## Correll

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
Click to expand...



YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.


Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit. 


You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality. 


You are tyrants.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

Correll said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
Click to expand...

I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.

No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!


----------



## candycorn

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
Click to expand...

100% right.  

The cure for that would be strict penalties.  Unfortunately they anarchists seem to be getting the benefit of the doubt from the judges.  The result is going to be a much more violent clash should the blob run again and get fewer votes for a democrat for the third time.


----------



## Correll

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
Click to expand...



You really supporting the firing of Gina Carano because of  the dc riot? 

That makes no sense. Does one riot invalidate all opposition? If so, then why was your side not "invalidated" 5 years ago?


how about you address my actual point, based on teh topic at hand, ie the twitter mob that pretended to be outraged over a reference to the nazis, and got a woman fired. 

And that the real reason was that she showed some individuality and refused to join in the chorus of ORANGE MAN BAD.


----------



## Correll

candycorn said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100% right.
> 
> The cure for that would be strict penalties.  Unfortunately they anarchists seem to be getting the benefit of the doubt from the judges.  The result is going to be a much more violent clash should the blob run again and get fewer votes for a democrat for the third time.
Click to expand...



Off topic.


----------



## citygator

Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Colin Kaepernick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who got fired, even though he was eventually completely vindicated and the NFL conceded the point.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant. Just as people who want to watch a family space adventure don't want political or social statements from the actors, football fans don't want political or social statements when they watch a game. In addition to this, Carano's comments were made apart from the show whereas Kaepernick made his gesture _at the games_.


----------



## candycorn

Correll said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100% right.
> 
> The cure for that would be strict penalties.  Unfortunately they anarchists seem to be getting the benefit of the doubt from the judges.  The result is going to be a much more violent clash should the blob run again and get fewer votes for a democrat for the third time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.
Click to expand...


Nah INCEL...on topic.  Be careful when you try to take over a building in the future.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Mac1958 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison she made was inane, but nothing to have her fired over.  They should reconsider.
> 
> 
> 
> To me, Cancel Culture is the ugly and predictable manifestation of PC and Identity Politics run amok.
> 
> The excuse given by its purveyors is that "freedom of expression" invites consequences, which is _*also*_ freedom of expression.  But I think that is a spit in the eye of the *spirit* of freedom of expression.
> 
> We are not *required* to play judge and jury and impulsively issue "consequences".  That's a _*choice*_ we make.  So, as another predictable result, we have Americans across the country afraid to speak their minds.  _* In America*_.  That is not a liberal principle.  That is not liberalism.  That's the opposite.
> 
> There are exceptions to every rule, such as inciting violence or screaming FIRE in a crowded theater.  But in the course of daily conversation, this is going too far.
Click to expand...

Welcome back, fellow liberal.  Where the fuck have you been?

I thought you had been consumed by the commies you voted for.  There is hope yet.

Now, tell us about inciting violence.


----------



## Correll

citygator said:


> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.




What she said was not vile. 

The problem you have with it, is that it was true.


----------



## Correll

candycorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100% right.
> 
> The cure for that would be strict penalties.  Unfortunately they anarchists seem to be getting the benefit of the doubt from the judges.  The result is going to be a much more violent clash should the blob run again and get fewer votes for a democrat for the third time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah INCEL...on topic.  Be careful when you try to take over a building in the future.
Click to expand...



You wouldn't call me an INCEL to my face. Not without a mob to back you up. YOu are a coward.


My point stands. 



YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.


Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.


You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.


You are tyrants.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

Correll said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really supporting the firing of Gina Carano because of  the dc riot?
> 
> That makes no sense. Does one riot invalidate all opposition? If so, then why was your side not "invalidated" 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> how about you address my actual point, based on teh topic at hand, ie the twitter mob that pretended to be outraged over a reference to the nazis, and got a woman fired.
> 
> And that the real reason was that she showed some individuality and refused to join in the chorus of ORANGE MAN BAD.
Click to expand...

You made several points.

Am I condemning her because of the DC riots?
No, but then you know I'm not. Your second point accessed me of demanding conformity and condemning individualism. I made the point that I don't see any individualism from Trump supporters but plenty of mindless conformity. As I described in the DC riots.

I condemned her because she is a person with a following and should not have encouraged them to risk their lives by not wearing a mask. That is my main beef with her. She is not a medical professional. Neither is she their doctor. She won't have to pick up the pieces if they start refusing to wear masks and end up either getting killed themselves or killing someone else.

It is her employers who sacked her are you saying they don't have the right?
If she feels she has been mistreated then she can take them to a Tribunal.


----------



## Cecilie1200

citygator said:


> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.



The tone-deaf irony is breathtaking.  I am just speechless at this much lack of self-awareness.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Correll said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she said was not vile.
> 
> The problem you have with it, is that it was true.
Click to expand...


That was what he found vile about it.


----------



## Correll

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really supporting the firing of Gina Carano because of  the dc riot?
> 
> That makes no sense. Does one riot invalidate all opposition? If so, then why was your side not "invalidated" 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> how about you address my actual point, based on teh topic at hand, ie the twitter mob that pretended to be outraged over a reference to the nazis, and got a woman fired.
> 
> And that the real reason was that she showed some individuality and refused to join in the chorus of ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made several points.
> 
> Am I condemning her because of the DC riots?
> No, but then you know I'm not. Your second point accessed me of demanding conformity and condemning individualism. I made the point that I don't see any individualism from Trump supporters but plenty of mindless conformity. As I described in the DC riots.
> 
> I condemned her because she is a person with a following and should not have encouraged them to risk their lives by not wearing a mask. That is my main beef with her. She is not a medical professional. Neither is she their doctor. She won't have to pick up the pieces if they start refusing to wear masks and end up either getting killed themselves or killing someone else.
> 
> It is her employers who sacked her are you saying they don't have the right?
> If she feels she has been mistreated then she can take them to a Tribunal.
Click to expand...



If a mob rioting shows a lack of individuality for a side, then your side, with 5 years of blm/antifa rioting behind it, are certainly the side of conformity.  Of course that is YOUR argument, not mine.


She was fired because she referenced the way nazis operated, correctly I might add. 


Do you really want to live in a society where simply referencing nazis can get you fired?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you told this to the countless people comparing Trump and Trump supporters to Nazis? I'm betting you haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe you need to stop acting like Nazis.
Click to expand...


*Whoosh* Right over your head. 

Stop saying we're acting like Nazis for, say, just wearing a stupid hat and we'll stop saying we're being persecuted. Simple enough, right?



> So let me get this straight.  A narcissistic leader builds a political movement around the hatred of an ethnic minority, belligerent nationalism and attacks on a free press, and had followers who worship him with cult-like adoration.    Could describe Hitler or Trump.



And there's the problem: I don't know any conservatives personally who hates minorities.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> In other words, they should do to her like the Nazis did to the Jews.
> 
> You know, before the pogroms and the labor and death camps, Jewish actors, singers and entertainers were blacklisted and not allowed to perform. Calling for the blacklisting of an actor for pointing out the blacklisting of actors by Nazis (among other things). The irony could sink a battleship.





> Oh, please.  Blacklisting is what the government did to anyone in Hollywood in the 1950's who might have attended a Communist Rally in the 1930's.



Irrelevant. He said Carano's comments were akin to those of a Nazi and then proceeded to suggest blacklisting Carano like the Nazis did to Jews.   

Also, just because Hollywood set a precedent back in the fifties does not mean that precedent was right, fair or just. Most people today (including myself and indeed, a lot of current celebrities) view the Hollywood communist witch hunts of the fifties as wrong. In fact, you may remember that in 1999 there was some controversy over awarding Elia Kazan an honorary Oscar for his cinematic achievements because he testified against fellow film workers at one of these hearings in 1952. When he was presented the award, half the celebrities in the audience refused to stand or applaud.  



> No one is blacklisting conservatives.  Tim Allen and Tom Selleck still have TV Shows.



If you'll remember, ABC cancelled Tim Allen's show in spite of it being their second highest rated sitcom at the time. They were lucky to get picked up by the conservative Fox network but they were cancelled just the same. 



> Mannish Woman got fired because she keeps saying stupid shit on Twitter.



She got fired for saying conservative shit on Twitter.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

Correll said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really supporting the firing of Gina Carano because of  the dc riot?
> 
> That makes no sense. Does one riot invalidate all opposition? If so, then why was your side not "invalidated" 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> how about you address my actual point, based on teh topic at hand, ie the twitter mob that pretended to be outraged over a reference to the nazis, and got a woman fired.
> 
> And that the real reason was that she showed some individuality and refused to join in the chorus of ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made several points.
> 
> Am I condemning her because of the DC riots?
> No, but then you know I'm not. Your second point accessed me of demanding conformity and condemning individualism. I made the point that I don't see any individualism from Trump supporters but plenty of mindless conformity. As I described in the DC riots.
> 
> I condemned her because she is a person with a following and should not have encouraged them to risk their lives by not wearing a mask. That is my main beef with her. She is not a medical professional. Neither is she their doctor. She won't have to pick up the pieces if they start refusing to wear masks and end up either getting killed themselves or killing someone else.
> 
> It is her employers who sacked her are you saying they don't have the right?
> If she feels she has been mistreated then she can take them to a Tribunal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a mob rioting shows a lack of individuality for a side, then your side, with 5 years of blm/antifa rioting behind it, are certainly the side of conformity.  Of course that is YOUR argument, not mine.
> 
> 
> She was fired because she referenced the way nazis operated, correctly I might add.
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a society where simply referencing nazis can get you fired?
Click to expand...

She didn't just reference them, did she? She compared today's society in the US with that of Nazi Germany. She talked about neighbors attacking neighbors. Children grassing in their parents.
Her employers did not recognise the picture she painted of the society they have to operate in.
They no doubt received complaints and decided to act on them.

Nobody ever mentions Nazi's/Commies in Uk political debate nor on the last Forum I used to visit or very rarely. Here you bandy the terms about as a matter of course to the point the terms become neutral in meaning. They become sanitised. The atrocities become forgotten to the extent they could be repeated.
US society whatever its present problems bear no resemblance to either of those societies.
People who complained are the companies customers and she had made offensive comments in the past.


----------



## Correll

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really supporting the firing of Gina Carano because of  the dc riot?
> 
> That makes no sense. Does one riot invalidate all opposition? If so, then why was your side not "invalidated" 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> how about you address my actual point, based on teh topic at hand, ie the twitter mob that pretended to be outraged over a reference to the nazis, and got a woman fired.
> 
> And that the real reason was that she showed some individuality and refused to join in the chorus of ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made several points.
> 
> Am I condemning her because of the DC riots?
> No, but then you know I'm not. Your second point accessed me of demanding conformity and condemning individualism. I made the point that I don't see any individualism from Trump supporters but plenty of mindless conformity. As I described in the DC riots.
> 
> I condemned her because she is a person with a following and should not have encouraged them to risk their lives by not wearing a mask. That is my main beef with her. She is not a medical professional. Neither is she their doctor. She won't have to pick up the pieces if they start refusing to wear masks and end up either getting killed themselves or killing someone else.
> 
> It is her employers who sacked her are you saying they don't have the right?
> If she feels she has been mistreated then she can take them to a Tribunal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a mob rioting shows a lack of individuality for a side, then your side, with 5 years of blm/antifa rioting behind it, are certainly the side of conformity.  Of course that is YOUR argument, not mine.
> 
> 
> She was fired because she referenced the way nazis operated, correctly I might add.
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a society where simply referencing nazis can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't just reference them, did she? She compared today's society in the US with that of Nazi Germany. She talked about neighbors attacking neighbors. Children grassing in their parents.
> Her employers did not recognise the picture she painted of the society they have to operate in.
> They no doubt received complaints and decided to act on them.
> 
> Nobody ever mentions Nazi's/Commies in Uk political debate nor on the last Forum I used to visit or very rarely. Here you bandy the terms about as a matter of course to the point the terms become neutral in meaning. They become sanitised. The atrocities become forgotten to the extent they could be repeated.
> US society whatever its present problems bear no resemblance to either of those societies.
> People who complained are the companies customers and she had made offensive comments in the past.
Click to expand...



I have had several lefties admit that they want to see large numbers of conservatives killed. 

I have had many others admit that they would like to see large numbers of conservatives imprisoned for their political belefs.


TODAY, I have had several liberals gloat over the idea of various people being raped in prison. 


Carano's point about the way that the nazis de-humanized their enemies and encouraged citizens to turn on each other, 


is a valid and serious point. 


Such a reference is not "banding it about till it becomes neutral in meaning".


It is also worth pointing out that the star of the show posted similar tweets, using similar ideas to attack his political enemies. 


And he is still working. 



Do you really want to live in a world, where having the wrong politics can get you fired?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Someone _did_ start a website: Parler. Then Big Tech shut them out.


So what? Parler can buy its own servers, then. Nobody is stopping them. If they don't have the revenue to do so, that's their problem.




Ghost of a Rider said:


> "Faux victims"? You mean the crybabies who rent their clothes and gnashed their teeth over someone merely saying that people are being cancelled for expressing their political views?


Yes, kind of like that, but with more tears and drama and comparisons to Jews in the Holocaust. You DO understand how your weak whataboutism works, right? You are first admitting my point. Did you mean to do so?

I am not denying she got "cancelled" from her job for being an inflammatory moron on a global forum. I do, however, deny completely your attempt to say she was cancelled for any "conservative" viewpoints. There is nothing conservative or liberal about spreading deadly lies or trolling using genocide. Trumpism is assholism on parade. It isn't conservatism.


----------



## candycorn

Correll said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really supporting the firing of Gina Carano because of  the dc riot?
> 
> That makes no sense. Does one riot invalidate all opposition? If so, then why was your side not "invalidated" 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> how about you address my actual point, based on teh topic at hand, ie the twitter mob that pretended to be outraged over a reference to the nazis, and got a woman fired.
> 
> And that the real reason was that she showed some individuality and refused to join in the chorus of ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made several points.
> 
> Am I condemning her because of the DC riots?
> No, but then you know I'm not. Your second point accessed me of demanding conformity and condemning individualism. I made the point that I don't see any individualism from Trump supporters but plenty of mindless conformity. As I described in the DC riots.
> 
> I condemned her because she is a person with a following and should not have encouraged them to risk their lives by not wearing a mask. That is my main beef with her. She is not a medical professional. Neither is she their doctor. She won't have to pick up the pieces if they start refusing to wear masks and end up either getting killed themselves or killing someone else.
> 
> It is her employers who sacked her are you saying they don't have the right?
> If she feels she has been mistreated then she can take them to a Tribunal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a mob rioting shows a lack of individuality for a side, then your side, with 5 years of blm/antifa rioting behind it, are certainly the side of conformity.  Of course that is YOUR argument, not mine.
> 
> 
> She was fired because she referenced the way nazis operated, correctly I might add.
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a society where simply referencing nazis can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't just reference them, did she? She compared today's society in the US with that of Nazi Germany. She talked about neighbors attacking neighbors. Children grassing in their parents.
> Her employers did not recognise the picture she painted of the society they have to operate in.
> They no doubt received complaints and decided to act on them.
> 
> Nobody ever mentions Nazi's/Commies in Uk political debate nor on the last Forum I used to visit or very rarely. Here you bandy the terms about as a matter of course to the point the terms become neutral in meaning. They become sanitised. The atrocities become forgotten to the extent they could be repeated.
> US society whatever its present problems bear no resemblance to either of those societies.
> People who complained are the companies customers and she had made offensive comments in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have had several lefties admit that they want to see large numbers of conservatives killed.
> 
> I have had many others admit that they would like to see large numbers of conservatives imprisoned for their political belefs.
> 
> 
> TODAY, I have had several liberals gloat over the idea of various people being raped in prison.
> 
> 
> Carano's point about the way that the nazis de-humanized their enemies and encouraged citizens to turn on each other,
> 
> 
> is a valid and serious point.
> 
> 
> Such a reference is not "banding it about till it becomes neutral in meaning".
> 
> 
> It is also worth pointing out that the star of the show posted similar tweets, using similar ideas to attack his political enemies.
> 
> 
> And he is still working.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a world, where having the wrong politics can get you fired?
Click to expand...

Oh shut the fuck up.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then why was everybody so afraid of him or of what he might do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 456564
> View attachment 456565
Click to expand...


You just said: _"the only thing that stopped Trump from being Hitler is that we have stronger institutions in this country than Germany's Wiemar Republic did." _

Yet you're afraid of him anyway. Your arguments are not very consistent.



> Actually, the real problem is that we have so many Mitlaufers in the GOP who know Trump is a fascist and a moron, but can't even bring themselves to impeach him even AFTER he's out of office and can't do anything to them.



There's no reason to impeach him after he's out of office. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The story she's in is irrelevant to the issue.





> it is when she becomes bigger than the story.



The crybabies on Twitter are the ones who made her bigger than the story. If these people had even a modicum of backbone and the wherewithal of mature adults to dismiss opposing ideas they don't agree with, this would be a non-issue. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I didn't say anything about Sandmann's image consultants. I said he took it down when the truth came out that Sandmann did not approach or harass Phillips.
> 
> That said, why did he post it in the first place? I'll tell you why: He overreacted and went bugshit and made a summary judgment when he saw the MAGA hat just like everybody else did.





> Or he just realized it was in poor taste.



If he was not aware that it was in poor taste _before_ he posted it then it means just what I said: That he overreacted and went bugshit and made a summary judgment when he saw the MAGA hat just like everybody else did.

Sorry, but nothing you say will change the fact that he did it or the fact that he was not reprimanded for it in any way. Yet Carano gets fired.



> I personally think Smirky McBitchslap needs an attitude adjustment, but sticking him in a wood chipper would be harsh.



You've said much more than that he needed an attitude adjustment. You repeatedly condemned him for his pro-life views in spite of the fact that it had nothing to do with the encounter with Phillips, and constantly referred to him and the other kids as "Little Catholic Bastards". 

It's way too late in the game to try to pretend that your words and comments were not just as reprehensible as Morrisey's.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> A woman gets cancelled for expressing the opinion that people today are being cancelled for expressing their opinions. If you can't see the irony in that then you wouldn't know irony if you were choking on it. And if you were choking on it you'd say it was Carano's fault.





> A woman got cancelled saying stupid shit... Just like people are fired every day for saying stupid shit on Twitter and Facebook.



Irrelevant. You're still moronically and obsessively oblivious to the irony.



> I knew a lady who put her resume on Craig's List, where she put the line in under her current job "The company got bought out and I'm not comfortable here anymore".   This company had someone who spent time scouring the internet, finding anyplace where their name came up, and fired her for it. She didn't even say anything that was untrue.  The company was bought out and she didn't feel comfortable. A lot of people didn't.



And do you think this was right or fair?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> They are not "very sensitive", they are very intolerant and so are their Twitter followers.





> yes, we are completely intolerant of racism and need to put it in the correct perspective.



You yourself are guilty of intolerance and you have your own carefully crafted prejudices; against conservatives, pro-lifers and Catholics, among other things.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> It doesn't matter when he did it or even who he was working for. He did it and he did it because he let his anger cloud his judgment just as you have. And he wasn't the only one, not by a long shot. Many other liberals made tasteless and offensive remarks about Sandmann and those kids calling for violence against them and whatnot. But unlike Morrisey, most of them have never bothered to apologize and in fact, like you, they still revile Sandmann even after everyone knows the truth. Why? Again, the goddamn MAGA hat.





> And the disrespect of a veteran.



A lie and irrelevant to the fact that they made tasteless and offensive remarks about Sandmann.



> And the smug little smirk.



A lie and irrelevant to the fact that they made tasteless and offensive remarks about Sandmann.



> And the little bitch was there trying to take away a woman's right to choose.



Irrelevant to the incident with Phillips and irrelevant to the fact that they (and you) made tasteless and offensive remarks about Sandmann.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You still haven't made a point.





> Sure I did.  Big Studios are risk adverse.  Especially Disney, which prides itself on being family friendly.



Morrissey was not fired, Carano was. Ergo, you have no point.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Whose room? Twitter is not Disney's "room".





> No, but the ONLY reason why ANYONE cared what Mannish Woman had to say was because she was on a Disney show.  Otherwise, she'd be just like the millions of other Qnatics on Twitter who say stupid shit.



Don't be stupid. You know full well that even if she was in The Walking Dead, the crybabies on Twitter would still be calling for her head and AMC would have given it to them just as quickly. Why? Because, as you said, you people are "completely intolerant of racism and need to put it in the correct perspective". Quit pretending that this has anything to do with Disney being a family oriented network.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> How does anything she says affect your enjoyment of a movie or show?





> Good question.  Hey, what happened to Jane Fonda's acting career after she started protesting Vietnam?  History has mostly proven her right. The Vietnam War was a TERRIBLE idea. But the world never forgave her for it.



Don't tell me about what others did and for what reason. I asked YOU the question: How does anything she says affect your enjoyment of a movie or show?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. They were worried about losing revenue and by firing her they're going to lose revenue (probably).





> People will forget about this in a week...



They're still going to lose revenue. And even after the clamor has died down, those who boycott, unsubscribe or refuse to watch Disney will still be boycotting, still be unsubscribed and still be refusing to watch Disney.


----------



## Correll

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone _did_ start a website: Parler. Then Big Tech shut them out.
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Parler can buy its own servers, then. Nobody is stopping them. If they don't have the revenue to do so, that's their problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Faux victims"? You mean the crybabies who rent their clothes and gnashed their teeth over someone merely saying that people are being cancelled for expressing their political views?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, kind of like that, but with more tears and drama and comparisons to Jews in the Holocaust. You DO understand how your weak whataboutism works, right? You are first admitting my point. Did you mean to do so?
> 
> I am not denying she got "cancelled" from her job for being an inflammatory moron on a global forum. I do, however, deny completely your attempt to say she was cancelled for any "conservative" viewpoints. There is nothing conservative or liberal about spreading deadly lies or trolling using genocide. Trumpism is assholism on parade. It isn't conservatism.
Click to expand...



Big tech shutting down Parler ends the pretense of a free market.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Correll said:


> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really supporting the firing of Gina Carano because of  the dc riot?
> 
> That makes no sense. Does one riot invalidate all opposition? If so, then why was your side not "invalidated" 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> how about you address my actual point, based on teh topic at hand, ie the twitter mob that pretended to be outraged over a reference to the nazis, and got a woman fired.
> 
> And that the real reason was that she showed some individuality and refused to join in the chorus of ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made several points.
> 
> Am I condemning her because of the DC riots?
> No, but then you know I'm not. Your second point accessed me of demanding conformity and condemning individualism. I made the point that I don't see any individualism from Trump supporters but plenty of mindless conformity. As I described in the DC riots.
> 
> I condemned her because she is a person with a following and should not have encouraged them to risk their lives by not wearing a mask. That is my main beef with her. She is not a medical professional. Neither is she their doctor. She won't have to pick up the pieces if they start refusing to wear masks and end up either getting killed themselves or killing someone else.
> 
> It is her employers who sacked her are you saying they don't have the right?
> If she feels she has been mistreated then she can take them to a Tribunal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a mob rioting shows a lack of individuality for a side, then your side, with 5 years of blm/antifa rioting behind it, are certainly the side of conformity.  Of course that is YOUR argument, not mine.
> 
> 
> She was fired because she referenced the way nazis operated, correctly I might add.
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a society where simply referencing nazis can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't just reference them, did she? She compared today's society in the US with that of Nazi Germany. She talked about neighbors attacking neighbors. Children grassing in their parents.
> Her employers did not recognise the picture she painted of the society they have to operate in.
> They no doubt received complaints and decided to act on them.
> 
> Nobody ever mentions Nazi's/Commies in Uk political debate nor on the last Forum I used to visit or very rarely. Here you bandy the terms about as a matter of course to the point the terms become neutral in meaning. They become sanitised. The atrocities become forgotten to the extent they could be repeated.
> US society whatever its present problems bear no resemblance to either of those societies.
> People who complained are the companies customers and she had made offensive comments in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have had several lefties admit that they want to see large numbers of conservatives killed.
> 
> I have had many others admit that they would like to see large numbers of conservatives imprisoned for their political belefs.
> 
> 
> TODAY, I have had several liberals gloat over the idea of various people being raped in prison.
> 
> 
> Carano's point about the way that the nazis de-humanized their enemies and encouraged citizens to turn on each other,
> 
> 
> is a valid and serious point.
> 
> 
> Such a reference is not "banding it about till it becomes neutral in meaning".
> 
> 
> It is also worth pointing out that the star of the show posted similar tweets, using similar ideas to attack his political enemies.
> 
> 
> And he is still working.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a world, where having the wrong politics can get you fired?
Click to expand...


They actually DO want to live in that world, because they're too sociopathic (lacking in empathy) and unimaginative to realize that, at some point in time, THEY might be the ones with the "wrong politics".


----------



## Cecilie1200

candycorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really supporting the firing of Gina Carano because of  the dc riot?
> 
> That makes no sense. Does one riot invalidate all opposition? If so, then why was your side not "invalidated" 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> how about you address my actual point, based on teh topic at hand, ie the twitter mob that pretended to be outraged over a reference to the nazis, and got a woman fired.
> 
> And that the real reason was that she showed some individuality and refused to join in the chorus of ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made several points.
> 
> Am I condemning her because of the DC riots?
> No, but then you know I'm not. Your second point accessed me of demanding conformity and condemning individualism. I made the point that I don't see any individualism from Trump supporters but plenty of mindless conformity. As I described in the DC riots.
> 
> I condemned her because she is a person with a following and should not have encouraged them to risk their lives by not wearing a mask. That is my main beef with her. She is not a medical professional. Neither is she their doctor. She won't have to pick up the pieces if they start refusing to wear masks and end up either getting killed themselves or killing someone else.
> 
> It is her employers who sacked her are you saying they don't have the right?
> If she feels she has been mistreated then she can take them to a Tribunal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a mob rioting shows a lack of individuality for a side, then your side, with 5 years of blm/antifa rioting behind it, are certainly the side of conformity.  Of course that is YOUR argument, not mine.
> 
> 
> She was fired because she referenced the way nazis operated, correctly I might add.
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a society where simply referencing nazis can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't just reference them, did she? She compared today's society in the US with that of Nazi Germany. She talked about neighbors attacking neighbors. Children grassing in their parents.
> Her employers did not recognise the picture she painted of the society they have to operate in.
> They no doubt received complaints and decided to act on them.
> 
> Nobody ever mentions Nazi's/Commies in Uk political debate nor on the last Forum I used to visit or very rarely. Here you bandy the terms about as a matter of course to the point the terms become neutral in meaning. They become sanitised. The atrocities become forgotten to the extent they could be repeated.
> US society whatever its present problems bear no resemblance to either of those societies.
> People who complained are the companies customers and she had made offensive comments in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have had several lefties admit that they want to see large numbers of conservatives killed.
> 
> I have had many others admit that they would like to see large numbers of conservatives imprisoned for their political belefs.
> 
> 
> TODAY, I have had several liberals gloat over the idea of various people being raped in prison.
> 
> 
> Carano's point about the way that the nazis de-humanized their enemies and encouraged citizens to turn on each other,
> 
> 
> is a valid and serious point.
> 
> 
> Such a reference is not "banding it about till it becomes neutral in meaning".
> 
> 
> It is also worth pointing out that the star of the show posted similar tweets, using similar ideas to attack his political enemies.
> 
> 
> And he is still working.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a world, where having the wrong politics can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


Well, THERE'S an incisive rebuttal.  He speaking too much truth for you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really supporting the firing of Gina Carano because of  the dc riot?
> 
> That makes no sense. Does one riot invalidate all opposition? If so, then why was your side not "invalidated" 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> how about you address my actual point, based on teh topic at hand, ie the twitter mob that pretended to be outraged over a reference to the nazis, and got a woman fired.
> 
> And that the real reason was that she showed some individuality and refused to join in the chorus of ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made several points.
> 
> Am I condemning her because of the DC riots?
> No, but then you know I'm not. Your second point accessed me of demanding conformity and condemning individualism. I made the point that I don't see any individualism from Trump supporters but plenty of mindless conformity. As I described in the DC riots.
> 
> I condemned her because she is a person with a following and should not have encouraged them to risk their lives by not wearing a mask. That is my main beef with her. She is not a medical professional. Neither is she their doctor. She won't have to pick up the pieces if they start refusing to wear masks and end up either getting killed themselves or killing someone else.
> 
> It is her employers who sacked her are you saying they don't have the right?
> If she feels she has been mistreated then she can take them to a Tribunal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a mob rioting shows a lack of individuality for a side, then your side, with 5 years of blm/antifa rioting behind it, are certainly the side of conformity.  Of course that is YOUR argument, not mine.
> 
> 
> She was fired because she referenced the way nazis operated, correctly I might add.
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a society where simply referencing nazis can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't just reference them, did she? She compared today's society in the US with that of Nazi Germany. She talked about neighbors attacking neighbors. Children grassing in their parents.
> Her employers did not recognise the picture she painted of the society they have to operate in.
> They no doubt received complaints and decided to act on them.
> 
> Nobody ever mentions Nazi's/Commies in Uk political debate nor on the last Forum I used to visit or very rarely. Here you bandy the terms about as a matter of course to the point the terms become neutral in meaning. They become sanitised. The atrocities become forgotten to the extent they could be repeated.
> US society whatever its present problems bear no resemblance to either of those societies.
> People who complained are the companies customers and she had made offensive comments in the past.
Click to expand...

She is 100% correct. What she alluded to is happening in MA right now.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone _did_ start a website: Parler. Then Big Tech shut them out.
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Parler can buy its own servers, then. Nobody is stopping them. If they don't have the revenue to do so, that's their problem.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant. You said they could start their own website and they did. When they did, big tech then shut them out.

What you're doing amounts to _regressus ad infinitum_ or, infinite regress. You suggested they start a website, I said they did and got shut out. You then said they can buy their own servers. But what happens then? Will big tech or the government devise some other bullshit excuse to shut them out? If so, what then; do you suggest they move to Antarctica and start their own internet there?

I realize this is an unlikely scenario but I think you get my point. The point is, where does it end?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> "Faux victims"? You mean the crybabies who rent their clothes and gnashed their teeth over someone merely saying that people are being cancelled for expressing their political views?





> Yes, kind of like that, but with more tears and drama and comparisons to Jews in the Holocaust.



How is that any different than liberals comparing conservatives to Nazis?



> You DO understand how your weak whataboutism works, right? You are first admitting my point. Did you mean to do so?



If your point is that liberals get a free pass from you for whining while you deride conservatives for doing the same thing then yes, I proved your point. 

You haven't said a word about the ninnies whining on Twitter in the first place. That's what started all this. Or have you forgotten already? The point is, you're a hypocrite. You don't have a problem with people whining, you have a problem with _conservatives_ whining.



> I am not denying she got "cancelled" from her job for being an inflammatory moron on a global forum. I do, however, deny completely your attempt to say she was cancelled for any "conservative" viewpoints. There is nothing conservative or liberal about spreading deadly lies or trolling using genocide.



Of course she was cancelled for her conservative views. Her views are shared by many conservatives, views that get conservatives labelled as Nazis. That is precisely why her tweets triggered these puling whiners in the first place.

I would bet that the very thing that popped into the whiners' heads when they saw her first political and social tweets was: Conservative. Or worse, Trump supporter.   



> Trumpism is assholism on parade. It isn't conservatism.



Again, what does Trump have to do with this? You say she wasn't cancelled for being conservative and yet you keep bringing up Trump and the election which are irrelevant to the issue.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. You said they could start their own website and they did. When they did, big tech then shut them out.


I said they could by their own servers, which they did not do. So, completely relevant. Amazon is under no obligation to host Parler's disgusting content. Sorry. You really are not getting this at all.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Of course she was cancelled for her conservative views.


Whiny, faux victim horseshit. Nobody is getting banned or fired for conservative views. Your mistake is conflating deadly, idiotic lies about the pandemic and election with "conservatism". That's trump cultism, on parade.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. You said they could start their own website and they did. When they did, big tech then shut them out.
> 
> 
> 
> I said they could by their own servers, which they did not do. So, completely relevant. Amazon is under no obligation to host Parler's disgusting content. Sorry. You really are not getting this at all.
Click to expand...


I never suggested that Amazon is obligated to host Parler's "disgusting content" and I never suggested they had no legal right to shut them out. They are not obligated and they do have the right.

But the question remains: Where does it end?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I never suggested that Amazon is obligated to host Parler's "disgusting content" and I never suggested they had no legal right to shut them out.


Yet you had to be reminded nonetheless. 

Where does it end? I dunno. When will morons stop spreading deadly lies about the pandemic and election?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

She was perfect for the role, physically. Though she couldn't act her way out of a wet paper sack, even THAT worked, in the pulp scifi western setting. I doubt the character is recast.


----------



## Likkmee

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> She was perfect for the role, physically. Though she couldn't act her way out of a wet paper sack, even THAT worked, in the pulp scifi western setting. I doubt the character is recast.


Nice tootz !


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she was cancelled for her conservative views.
> 
> 
> 
> Whiny, faux victim horseshit. Nobody is getting banned or fired for conservative views. Your mistake is conflating deadly, idiotic lies about the pandemic and election with "conservatism". That's trump cultism, on parade.
Click to expand...


Again with the "faux victim horseshit"? You and a few others have had a few suggestions as to what Carano and Parler can do. But not once have you suggested that Twitter users simply block Carano's Twitter feed or stop watching the show. These are even simpler solutions to the problem than what's been suggested. Yet, you and others like you would rather crucify her so you can be more comfortable in the clown costume in your pathetic morality play.

Carano got fired whereas the Twitter users were merely subjected to opinions that no one forced them to read in the first fucking place. How many are now having to see a therapist because someone _*gasp*_ iterated some historical facts?

Let me give you a couple of examples of the idiotic tweets that compelled Disney to fire her.

* From a woman named Ara: _"She's transphobic, anti-mask, alt-right who parrots QAn*n conspiracies, doesn't believe in systematic racism, _*and now shares anti-semitic images*."

* From Ian: " #FireGinaCarano for her unabashed anti-semitism."

Carano had posted a photo of a Jewish woman being stripped and beaten in the street to illustrate her point. Yet these dumbasses accused her of antisemitism. 

Talk about faux victims. These idiots can't even grasp the simple concept of context and Disney's going to listen to them?


----------



## BlueGin

citygator said:


> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.


She said nothing vile. Clearly you are just a cultist bot spewing what you are told to.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never suggested that Amazon is obligated to host Parler's "disgusting content" and I never suggested they had no legal right to shut them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you had to be reminded nonetheless.
Click to expand...


Why do I need to be reminded of something I never contended or denied or even brought up? Dumbass.



> Where does it end? I dunno. When will morons stop spreading deadly lies about the pandemic and election?



When will morons stop spreading pernicious lies about people of differing political views being Nazis?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Oz and the Orchestra said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
Click to expand...


Irrelevant. None of this has anything to do with Carano. 

Your responses here perfectly illustrate what Carano was getting at. You have conflated the entire issue surrounding her individual tweets to mean that they are tied somehow to the Capital riot. In other words, you're transferring your contempt for them to her for simply using Nazi Germany as a metaphor for our cancel culture. 

With every post you and others have made here, you prove her point. In fact, you have proven it more effectively than the tweet that started this mess.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Again with the "faux victim horseshit"?


Absolutely. It describes all of you morons perfectly. You go out of your way to annoy and upset people, then you cry like little bitches when you face the consequences of annoying and upsetting people. That's the game you play. It's literally your entire MO.

Gina Carano is a moron and knows less than nothing about the science of the pandemic. Yet she trolled about it constantly. Surely, even as mealy mouthed as you are, you still would not sit there and try to tell someone, with a straight face, that Gina had any genuine, intellectual interest in getting to the truth, or in spurring discussions on the forefront of the pandemic issues that are arising. She was trolling. She was trying to upset and annoy people. And now she's crying like a little bitch, because it worked. How fucking dumb can a person be?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the "faux victim horseshit"?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. It describes all of you morons perfectly. You go out of your way to annoy and upset people, then you cry like little bitches when you face the consequences of annoying and upsetting people. That's the game you play. It's literally your entire MO.
> 
> Gina Carano is a moron and knows less than nothing about the science of the pandemic. Yet she trolled about it constantly. Surely, even as mealy mouthed as you are, you still would not sit there and try to tell someone, with a straight face, that Gina had any genuine, intellectual interest in getting to the truth, or in spurring discussions on the forefront of the pandemic issues that are arising. She was trolling. She was trying to upset and annoy people. And now she's crying like a little bitch, because it worked. How fucking dumb can you be?
Click to expand...

Disney fired Carano because she is not a leftist. Plain and simple. Will you be enough to admit this?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Disney fired Carano because she is not a leftist.


No, that's painfully fucking stupid, and you embarrass yourself to say it.


----------



## 22lcidw

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the "faux victim horseshit"?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. It describes all of you morons perfectly. You go out of your way to annoy and upset people, then you cry like little bitches when you face the consequences of annoying and upsetting people. That's the game you play. It's literally your entire MO.
> 
> Gina Carano is a moron and knows less than nothing about the science of the pandemic. Yet she trolled about it constantly. Surely, even as mealy mouthed as you are, you still would not sit there and try to tell someone, with a straight face, that Gina had any genuine, intellectual interest in getting to the truth, or in spurring discussions on the forefront of the pandemic issues that are arising. She was trolling. She was trying to upset and annoy people. And now she's crying like a little bitch, because it worked. How fucking dumb can you be?
Click to expand...

Keep that destruction up. Acting? Most of the people in TV and movies are passable. Greatness is very few. And there are millions of people who could probably replace most actors with the same passable ability. This woman actually could beat the crap out of men. Unlike the endless numbers of Prog women who do it in all the TV programs. And many women who can not fight and get involved in potentially dangerous situations believe this. Anyway, Gina Carano had a presence on that program. I saw part of the next to last one and the last one while over one of my kid's house a couple of months ago. You know she is there.


----------



## lantern2814

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t making any sense fatty. People would watch the Mandalorian with her in it if Disney didn’t take any action. They allowed easily offended sissies on Twitter who likely don’t even subscribe to Disney+ to make the decision for them. Do you even win a debate? You are a very stupid person. What you call “babbling” is me telling you that you’re full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are definitely babbling.... They teach you in high school debate club that you don't win points with name calling.
> 
> Point was, she was bringing attention to the show it didn't need, so off she goes.
Click to expand...

You’re not very smart. As always. More attention = more eyes on your product = higher ratings and more money. And idiots like you and the moron who illegally fired her think that is a bad thing. Considering what others on that show (still employed) have said, she’s an angel.


----------



## lantern2814

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Colin Kaepernick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who got fired, even though he was eventually completely vindicated and the NFL conceded the point.
Click to expand...

Wrong again. Kraperlimpdick refused 2 contract offers, then cried collusion. The NFL paid him because that was cheaper than going through the courts. Where the NFL would have won convincingly. But it would have been dragged out for years by Kraperlimpdick and his enablers.


----------



## lantern2814

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disney fired Carano because she is not a leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's painfully fucking stupid, and you embarrass yourself to say it.
Click to expand...

No, that is correct. The “Star” and the directors posted more vile things, but you and your leftist masters liked what they said. You’re embarrassing yourself again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disney fired Carano because she is not a leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's painfully fucking stupid, and you embarrass yourself to say it.
Click to expand...

It is the truth. Dig deeper. They knew she was a conservative and were looking for a reason to fire her. But she bounced back.









						After 'Mandalorian' exit, Gina Carano vows to fight 'cancel culture' with new film deal
					

"Welcome to the rebellion," actress Gina Carano said Friday as she revealed she'll develop and produce a film for conservative pundit Ben Shapiro's Daily Wire.




					www.google.com
				




Do you not see the hypocrisy?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

lantern2814 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disney fired Carano because she is not a leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's painfully fucking stupid, and you embarrass yourself to say it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that is correct. The “Star” and the directors posted more vile things, but you and your leftist masters liked what they said. You’re embarrassing yourself again.
Click to expand...

100%


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. Just as people who want to watch a family space adventure don't want political or social statements from the actors, football fans don't want political or social statements when they watch a game. In addition to this, Carano's comments were made apart from the show whereas Kaepernick made his gesture _at the games_.



Um, yeah, I give you a little more credit when you know you actually can be shot by a rogue cop on the way home from that game entertaining people.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Stop saying we're acting like Nazis for, say, just wearing a stupid hat and we'll stop saying we're being persecuted. Simple enough, right?



Stop acting like Nazis and we'll stop calling you Nazis.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And there's the problem: I don't know any conservatives personally who hates minorities.



Really?  Have you looked around this board recently?  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Also, just because Hollywood set a precedent back in the fifties does not mean that precedent was right, fair or just. Most people today (including myself and indeed, a lot of current celebrities) view the Hollywood communist witch hunts of the fifties as wrong. In fact, you may remember that in 1999 there was some controversy over awarding Elia Kazan an honorary Oscar for his cinematic achievements because he testified against fellow film workers at one of these hearings in 1952. When he was presented the award, half the celebrities in the audience refused to stand or applaud.



As they should have.   But no one is "Blacklisting" Mannish Woman, they just don't think she's the right fit for their Space Adventure for the whole family when she posts Nazi imagery.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> If you'll remember, ABC cancelled Tim Allen's show in spite of it being their second highest rated sitcom at the time. They were lucky to get picked up by the conservative Fox network but they were cancelled just the same.



Second rated sitcom didn't get you much, when you are paying your star a seven figure salary for mediocre ratings.   The problem was they were looking for a second _Home Improvement _and didn't get it. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> She got fired for saying conservative shit on Twitter.



Like I said, "stupid shit".   You guys have really just gotten a lot dumber since Reagan, who at least made the ideas sound intelligent.  

Now you've just turned into a cult of personality.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> You just said: _"the only thing that stopped Trump from being Hitler is that we have stronger institutions in this country than Germany's Wiemar Republic did." _
> 
> Yet you're afraid of him anyway. Your arguments are not very consistent.


.
Are you slow? Do you have a learning disability?  Trump ordered his mob to storm Congress, and the only thing that kept that from being a lot worse than it was that a lot of brave cops put their lives on the line. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> There's no reason to impeach him after he's out of office.



Sure there is, Corky.  First, you keep him from running again.  Second, you have set a precedent for any future president that riling up an angry mob and setting it loose on a co-equal branch of government is unacceptable. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Morrissey was not fired, Carano was. Ergo, you have no point.



They couldn't fire him because he wasn't on the payroll of Disney. He worked for them one time. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The crybabies on Twitter are the ones who made her bigger than the story. If these people had even a modicum of backbone and the wherewithal of mature adults to dismiss opposing ideas they don't agree with, this would be a non-issue.



They got rid of her. It's now a non-issue.  Now, if the Baby Yoda puppet said dumb things on Twitter, that might actually upset people.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> If he was not aware that it was in poor taste _before_ he posted it then it means just what I said: That he overreacted and went bugshit and made a summary judgment when he saw the MAGA hat just like everybody else did.



Did he? Hey, funny thing, just because Conservative Media has declared Smirky McBitchslap to the pantheon of Conservative Martyrs, most normal people still think he's an entitled little punk.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You've said much more than that he needed an attitude adjustment. You repeatedly condemned him for his pro-life views in spite of the fact that it had nothing to do with the encounter with Phillips, and constantly referred to him and the other kids as "Little Catholic Bastards".
> 
> It's way too late in the game to try to pretend that your words and comments were not just as reprehensible as Morrisey's.



I didn't say stick him in a wood chipper, Corky, that's the problem.  I don't worry about being "politically correct".  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You yourself are guilty of intolerance and you have your own carefully crafted prejudices; against conservatives, pro-lifers and Catholics, among other things.



Yes, if you believe stupid things, I will judge you.   



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Don't be stupid. You know full well that even if she was in The Walking Dead, the crybabies on Twitter would still be calling for her head and AMC would have given it to them just as quickly. Why? Because, as you said, you people are "completely intolerant of racism and need to put it in the correct perspective". Quit pretending that this has anything to do with Disney being a family oriented network.



Can you cite a case where AMC fired a conservative star? 




Ghost of a Rider said:


> Don't tell me about what others did and for what reason. I asked YOU the question: How does anything she says affect your enjoyment of a movie or show?



Again, for years, I could never enjoy a movie with Fonda in it because she betrayed our troops...  And she can actually act.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> They're still going to lose revenue. And even after the clamor has died down, those who boycott, unsubscribe or refuse to watch Disney will still be boycotting, still be unsubscribed and still be refusing to watch Disney.



Nobody cares about Cleetus in his trailer park...


----------



## JoeB131

lantern2814 said:


> You’re not very smart. As always. More attention = more eyes on your product = higher ratings and more money. And idiots like you and the moron who illegally fired her think that is a bad thing. Considering what others on that show (still employed) have said, she’s an angel.



Contrary to the common saying, there is such a things as BAD publicity.  



lantern2814 said:


> Wrong again. Kraperlimpdick refused 2 contract offers, then cried collusion. The NFL paid him because that was cheaper than going through the courts. Where the NFL would have won convincingly. But it would have been dragged out for years by Kraperlimpdick and his enablers.



You don't pay someone off if the law and facts are on your side.  At least not 7 million dollars.  

"Wow, I can get 7 million and Not get my body beaten up?"  They'd all be kneeling. 

Oh, wait, they all do now because the NFL has conceded the point.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the "faux victim horseshit"?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. It describes all of you morons perfectly. You go out of your way to annoy and upset people, then you cry like little bitches when you face the consequences of annoying and upsetting people. That's the game you play. It's literally your entire MO.
Click to expand...


The only reason it looks like we go out of our way to annoy and upset people is because you people go out of your way to get annoyed and upset. For Christ's sake, a woman teacher recently said that Bernie Sanders' outfit that he wore at the inauguration was a sign of white privilege. A winter coat and oversized mittens are now a symbol of white privilege. Jesus please us, and you wonder why conservatives say the shit they do.



> Gina Carano is a moron and knows less than nothing about the science of the pandemic. Yet she trolled about it constantly. Surely, even as mealy mouthed as you are, you still would not sit there and try to tell someone, with a straight face, that Gina had any genuine, intellectual interest in getting to the truth, or in spurring discussions on the forefront of the pandemic issues that are arising. She was trolling. She was trying to upset and annoy people. And now she's crying like a little bitch, because it worked. How fucking dumb can a person be?



I don't give a loose shit in a high wind about her remarks about masks. Are you telling me that the people on Twitter are not smart enough or mature enough to make their own choice about wearing the mask? C'mon man. The choice was, and always has been, theirs to make. If they choose to not wear a mask based on comments from some yahoo on Twitter in contravention of state and government protocols and doctor recommendations, well, that would be pretty fucking stupid, dontcha think?

Your remarks don't cast your fellow liberals in a very flattering light. You seem to think they're all as dimwitted as you think I am.


----------



## lantern2814

JoeB131 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not very smart. As always. More attention = more eyes on your product = higher ratings and more money. And idiots like you and the moron who illegally fired her think that is a bad thing. Considering what others on that show (still employed) have said, she’s an angel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to the common saying, there is such a things as BAD publicity.
> 
> 
> 
> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Kraperlimpdick refused 2 contract offers, then cried collusion. The NFL paid him because that was cheaper than going through the courts. Where the NFL would have won convincingly. But it would have been dragged out for years by Kraperlimpdick and his enablers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't pay someone off if the law and facts are on your side.  At least not 7 million dollars.
> 
> "Wow, I can get 7 million and Not get my body beaten up?"  They'd all be kneeling.
> 
> Oh, wait, they all do now because the NFL has conceded the point.
Click to expand...

Yes they did  pay him to avoid court costs. The facts are that Kraperlimpdick TURNED DOWN 2 offers of contracts (Baltimore and Denver as well as Miami having interest until the asshole wore a Castro shirt to a press meeting). Meaning only retards like you buy the “collusion” bullshit story. 7 million when he wanted so much more. He lost. The NFL conceded nothing as Kraperlimpdick is and always will be unemployed. 7 million when the stars get so much more. Damn you’re cheap.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just said: _"the only thing that stopped Trump from being Hitler is that we have stronger institutions in this country than Germany's Wiemar Republic did." _
> 
> Yet you're afraid of him anyway. Your arguments are not very consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Are you slow? Do you have a learning disability?  Trump ordered his mob to storm Congress, and the only thing that kept that from being a lot worse than it was that a lot of brave cops put their lives on the line.
Click to expand...


I've watched the entire video from the rally in D.C. on that day and not once did he order anyone to do anything other than to stand their ground and keep fighting the election results. This does not, in any way, imply or say storm the Capital building. You're going to have to give me a link to a video or give me a direct quote to prove that he ordered his mob to storm Congress.

By the way, in case you haven't already heard, he was acquitted today. That's two times those idiots tried to impeach him and two times they failed.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> There's no reason to impeach him after he's out of office.





> Sure there is, Corky.  First, you keep him from running again.  Second, you have set a precedent for any future president that riling up an angry mob and setting it loose on a co-equal branch of government is unacceptable.



Do you honestly think he has a chance at another election? Not even I am delusional enough to think that.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Morrissey was not fired, Carano was. Ergo, you have no point.





> They couldn't fire him because he wasn't on the payroll of Disney. He worked for them one time.



Irrelevant. He wasn't fired by anybody or reprimanded in any way.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The crybabies on Twitter are the ones who made her bigger than the story. If these people had even a modicum of backbone and the wherewithal of mature adults to dismiss opposing ideas they don't agree with, this would be a non-issue.





> They got rid of her. It's now a non-issue.  Now, if the Baby Yoda puppet said dumb things on Twitter, that might actually upset people.



It could have been a non-issue long before that. But you liberals must have your revenge for being exposed to different opinions and ideas.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> If he was not aware that it was in poor taste _before_ he posted it then it means just what I said: That he overreacted and went bugshit and made a summary judgment when he saw the MAGA hat just like everybody else did.





> Did he? Hey, funny thing, just because Conservative Media has declared Smirky McBitchslap to the pantheon of Conservative Martyrs, most normal people still think he's an entitled little punk.



Irrelevant. Their opinion about him being entitled or not entitled is irrelevant to the incident in D.C.. If they had not overreacted to the hat and waited to get the whole story, no one would know his name and he could have gone on being entitled in relative peace and you idiots wouldn't be obsessing over him.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You've said much more than that he needed an attitude adjustment. You repeatedly condemned him for his pro-life views in spite of the fact that it had nothing to do with the encounter with Phillips, and constantly referred to him and the other kids as "Little Catholic Bastards".
> 
> It's way too late in the game to try to pretend that your words and comments were not just as reprehensible as Morrisey's.





> I didn't say stick him in a wood chipper, Corky, that's the problem.  I don't worry about being "politically correct".



Irrelevant. Your remarks were still hateful and insulting and wholly uncalled for, given the situation.

You overreacted just like everybody else and then even after the truth came out, you refused to acknowledge it. You persisted with the false narrative that he approached Phillips. You persisted with the false narrative that they were blocking Phillips' path to the monument. You persisted with the false narrative that his group did not have a permit, even though they were just waiting for their bus, were not demonstrating there and the march they did attend had a permit. You persisted with the false narrative that the kids were chanting "Build that wall".

Literally everything you said about him and that incident was a lie. And why? The stupid hat.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You yourself are guilty of intolerance and you have your own carefully crafted prejudices; against conservatives, pro-lifers and Catholics, among other things.





> Yes, if you believe stupid things, I will judge you.



"Stupid things" being entirely subjective of course. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Don't be stupid. You know full well that even if she was in The Walking Dead, the crybabies on Twitter would still be calling for her head and AMC would have given it to them just as quickly. Why? Because, as you said, you people are "completely intolerant of racism and need to put it in the correct perspective". Quit pretending that this has anything to do with Disney being a family oriented network.





> Can you cite a case where AMC fired a conservative star?



Don't be an idiot.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Don't tell me about what others did and for what reason. I asked YOU the question: How does anything she says affect your enjoyment of a movie or show?





> Again, for years, I could never enjoy a movie with Fonda in it because she betrayed our troops...  And she can actually act.



Well, that's _your_ problem, isn't it?

I have a problem with a lot of celebrities these days saying stupid shit about conservatives and Trump supporters. That never stopped me from watching their shows and films.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> They're still going to lose revenue. And even after the clamor has died down, those who boycott, unsubscribe or refuse to watch Disney will still be boycotting, still be unsubscribed and still be refusing to watch Disney.





> Nobody cares about Cleetus in his trailer park...



That's a stupid goddamn thing to say. Are you telling me they're okay with losing revenue to white trash? That doesn't jibe with what you and others here have been telling us; that the almighty dollar is the bottom line for them.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Just as people who want to watch a family space adventure don't want political or social statements from the actors, football fans don't want political or social statements when they watch a game. In addition to this, Carano's comments were made apart from the show whereas Kaepernick made his gesture _at the games_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, I give you a little more credit when you know you actually can be shot by a rogue cop on the way home from that game entertaining people.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant. Not everyone shares his opinion that cops are out to get black guys. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Stop saying we're acting like Nazis for, say, just wearing a stupid hat and we'll stop saying we're being persecuted. Simple enough, right?





> Stop acting like Nazis and we'll stop calling you Nazis.



You can't have it both ways. If saying that conservatives are being treated like Jews is an exaggeration and a silly comparison then so is calling people Nazis (who rounded people up and forced them into ghettos and slaughtered millions; something conservatives have never done) for stupid shit like wearing a hat.

You can't very well compare an elderly black man wearing a MAGA hat to someone who participated in genocide. It's fucking ridiculous, asinine, moronic and childish.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And there's the problem: I don't know any conservatives personally who hates minorities.





> Really?  Have you looked around this board recently?



I said I don't know any conservatives _personally_ who hates minorities. If you have a problem with people hating minorities then go and deal with them and stop assuming every conservative does just because of a few you see on a fucking message board.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Also, just because Hollywood set a precedent back in the fifties does not mean that precedent was right, fair or just. Most people today (including myself and indeed, a lot of current celebrities) view the Hollywood communist witch hunts of the fifties as wrong. In fact, you may remember that in 1999 there was some controversy over awarding Elia Kazan an honorary Oscar for his cinematic achievements because he testified against fellow film workers at one of these hearings in 1952. When he was presented the award, half the celebrities in the audience refused to stand or applaud.





> As they should have.   But no one is "Blacklisting" Mannish Woman, they just don't think she's the right fit for their Space Adventure for the whole family when she posts Nazi imagery.



Her costar did the exact same thing and no one told him shit. In fact, someone posted a pic of that tweet in this discussion.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> If you'll remember, ABC cancelled Tim Allen's show in spite of it being their second highest rated sitcom at the time. They were lucky to get picked up by the conservative Fox network but they were cancelled just the same.





> Second rated sitcom didn't get you much, when you are paying your star a seven figure salary for mediocre ratings.



Second highest rating is mediocre?   



> The problem was they were looking for a second _Home Improvement _and didn't get it.



They knew full well what the show was about. It was always about an opinionated conservative male from the very beginning. 

The show started in 2011 while Obama was president so it wasn't much of a problem. But then Trump started campaigning in June 2015 and ruffled a lot of liberal and Democrat feathers and and these idiots began to view conservatives in a negative light. In addition to that, Allen's character started making references to Trump in certain episodes. As result, it is no coincidence (I think) that they cancelled the show after the 2016-2017 season.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> She got fired for saying conservative shit on Twitter.





> Like I said, "stupid shit".   You guys have really just gotten a lot dumber since Reagan, who at least made the ideas sound intelligent.
> 
> Now you've just turned into a cult of personality.



Opinion.


----------



## Turtlesoup

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the time Germany was having massive financial issues due to WWI sanctions and he made the Jews the scapegoats. Zero conflation to Trump. You need to STFU. I lost 95% of my ancestors due to WW2 and the Holocaust. I have heard dozens of firsthand stories of what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, but why were the Jews such an easy scapegoat?
> 
> Maybe because they institgated the November 1918 revolution that brought down the Kaiser and Germany's surrender.
> 
> View attachment 455999
> Check it out.. this is a political cartoon from 1919.  Before Hitler started the NSDAP.  Perpetuating the "Stabbed in the Back" Myth   _Dolchstoßlegende_
> 
> This was on top of Martin Luther making anti-Semitism a core tenet of Lutheranism.
> 
> Germans didn't really like the Jews long before Hitler, that was the point.
Click to expand...

Most don't realize that Russia's communist take over and murder of the Last Czar of Russia and his wife in around the 1918--was done by Jewish communists who took over russia then (they weren't atheists like the christians like rewrite history with)....hence one of the reasons why jews were hated.   Nikolas's wife--was German royality. 


Communism back then was a jewish run thing--------Socialism was a non-jewish and often jew hating thing.   Revoltutionary Russian Jewish leadership hated the christian Czar and other christians.  Christian socialist germany hated and despise them all long before Hitler rose to power.

Worse those who ordered the czar family killed were specifically Jewish and it was specifically reported that the murder was done as some sort of religious revenge.   They killed the czar, his wife, and their 5 children along with some staff I believe.

The whole jewish angle has been largely whitewashed from history------and replaced with the mantra that Hitler killed 6 million jews over two decades later.  Germans hate of jews started before Hitler---and hitler was but a product of this hate not the start.


----------



## Turtlesoup

JoeB131 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats so true
> 
> liberal American society in 2020 reminds me very much of nazi Germany circa 1933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only guy who was like Hitler was Trump, attacking the free Press, attacking the institutions of democracy, calling on angry mobs to enforce his whims.
Click to expand...

Nonsense..the socialist libs and the socialist nazis including Hitler are like peas in a pod circa 1933........Hitler and the PRESS btw were like the the dems and the press now---totally completely in bed together.  The press for Hitler covered Hitlers crimes and bashed and smeared Hitlers political enemies exactly as they do Trump nowadays.  Same shit goes for the Hollyweird and their stunts for the socialist/communist dems nowaday--they too both Hollyweird and the Nazis own celebrities supported Hitler.  History repeats itself repeatedly.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Turtlesoup said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the time Germany was having massive financial issues due to WWI sanctions and he made the Jews the scapegoats. Zero conflation to Trump. You need to STFU. I lost 95% of my ancestors due to WW2 and the Holocaust. I have heard dozens of firsthand stories of what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, but why were the Jews such an easy scapegoat?
> 
> Maybe because they institgated the November 1918 revolution that brought down the Kaiser and Germany's surrender.
> 
> View attachment 455999
> Check it out.. this is a political cartoon from 1919.  Before Hitler started the NSDAP.  Perpetuating the "Stabbed in the Back" Myth   _Dolchstoßlegende_
> 
> This was on top of Martin Luther making anti-Semitism a core tenet of Lutheranism.
> 
> Germans didn't really like the Jews long before Hitler, that was the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most don't realize that Russia's communist take over and murder of the Last Czar of Russia and his wife in around the 1918--was done by Jewish communists who took over russia then (they weren't atheists like the christians like rewrite history with)....hence one of the reasons why jews were hated.   Nikolas's wife--was German royality.
> 
> 
> Communism back then was a jewish run thing--------Socialism was a non-jewish and often jew hating thing.   Revoltutionary Russian Jewish leadership hated the christian Czar and other christians.  Christian socialist germany hated and despise them all long before Hitler rose to power.
> 
> Worse those who ordered the czar family killed were specifically Jewish and it was specifically reported that the murder was done as some sort of religious revenge.   They killed the czar, his wife, and their 5 children along with some staff I believe.
> 
> The whole jewish angle has been largely whitewashed from history------and replaced with the mantra that Hitler killed 6 million jews over two decades later.  Germans hate of jews started before Hitler---and hitler was but a product of this hate not the start.
Click to expand...

Another fucking Jew blamer. WTF?!


----------



## JoeB131

lantern2814 said:


> Yes they did pay him to avoid court costs. The facts are that Kraperlimpdick TURNED DOWN 2 offers of contracts (Baltimore and Denver as well as Miami having interest until the asshole wore a Castro shirt to a press meeting). Meaning only retards like you buy the “collusion” bullshit story. 7 million when he wanted so much more. He lost. The NFL conceded nothing as Kraperlimpdick is and always will be unemployed. 7 million when the stars get so much more. Damn you’re cheap.











						Colin Kaepernick and the N.F.L. Settle Collusion Case (Published 2019)
					

The league said it reached a confidentiality agreement that barred it, Mr. Kaepernick and Eric Reid from discussing the terms of the settlement.




					www.nytimes.com
				





Legal experts have said collusion cases are notoriously difficult to prove, which makes it highly unusual for the league to settle a case like this. It is possible Mr. Kaepernick’s lawyers had gathered enough persuasive evidence and testimony from owners, league officials and football experts that Mr. Kaepernick stood a reasonable chance of persuading the arbitrator hearing the case to rule in his favor.

Frank Hawkins, a former senior vice president of the N.F.L., said he thought the league was probably more worried about embarrassing statements from owners getting out through a hearing than about losing the case.


Carl Tobias, an expert on civil litigation who teaches at the University of Richmond School of Law, said that parties settle for all sorts of reasons, even when they believe they may prevail in court. But the N.F.L., he said, most likely wanted to move on from the issue rather than risk an adverse ruling that could, among other things, taint negotiations over the league’s collective bargaining agreement, which will expire in two seasons.

“I think the N.F.L. just wanted to get this behind them and not have this threat hanging over them,” Mr. Tobias said. “I think they’d pay whatever they’d get away with to stop the hemorrhaging and the negative light on the league.”


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. Not everyone shares his opinion that cops are out to get black guys.



Yes, a lot of people are kind of clueless.  It's been what, 30 years since the Rodney King tape, and you guys still pretend this isn't a problem. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You can't have it both ways. If saying that conservatives are being treated like Jews is an exaggeration and a silly comparison then so is calling people Nazis (who rounded people up and forced them into ghettos and slaughtered millions; something conservatives have never done) for stupid shit like wearing a hat.



Uh, guy, the only difference is that we put a stop to Trump after four years.  Heck, if Hitler had been voted out of office in 1937, before any concentration camps were running at full clip, before he invaded any countries, etc.  he wouldn't be the go-to argument for every twit making a Godwin argument.  The mistake a lot of you guys make in recalling Nazi Germany was that you all think that BAM 1933, it all changed overnight. It really didn't.  The destruction of Germany's democratic institutions took years.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You can't very well compare an elderly black man wearing a MAGA hat to someone who participated in genocide. It's fucking ridiculous, asinine, moronic and childish.



Hey, funny thing.  Slavs joined up with the SS in droves.  It's why when they drag out some geriatric war criminal to ship to the Zionist Entity for a show trial, he's usually not a German.  Self-loathing minorities are kind of the problem, because they give legitimacy to the racism.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I said I don't know any conservatives _personally_ who hates minorities. If you have a problem with people hating minorities then go and deal with them and stop assuming every conservative does just because of a few you see on a fucking message board.



Wow, so all your conservative friends are all just smart enough not to blurt out the N-word in public. Color me not impressed.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Her costar did the exact same thing and no one told him shit. In fact, someone posted a pic of that tweet in this discussion.



His co-star actually had a point, because he was pointing out that TRUMP WAS THROWING KIDS INTO CONCENTRATION CAMPS> 

(Next Lame Argument:  "But, but, but, OOOooooooobama did that a for a week once in 2015, so that makes it okay.) 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Second highest rating is mediocre?



Um, yeah, if the ratings are declining and he wants to come back and ask for more money.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> They knew full well what the show was about. It was always about an opinionated conservative male from the very beginning.
> 
> The show started in 2011 while Obama was president so it wasn't much of a problem. But then Trump started campaigning in June 2015 and ruffled a lot of liberal and Democrat feathers and and these idiots began to view conservatives in a negative light. In addition to that, Allen's character started making references to Trump in certain episodes. As result, it is no coincidence (I think) that they cancelled the show after the 2016-2017 season.



ACtually, there was a whole lot of reasons why ABC cancelled Last Man Standing, the main one being, THEY DIDN'T OWN IT.  









						The Many Reasons Behind ABC’s ‘Last Man Standing’ Cancellation
					

Star Tim Allen breaks his silence on the surprising cancellation as ABC Entertainment president Channing Dungey and THR explain the why of it all.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com
				





Dungey stressed that star Allen's conservative leaning (he's pro-Trump) did not factor into her decision to cancel the series and noted that the Disney-owned network axed programming from multiple studios: Sony Pictures Television (_Dr. Ken, Imaginary Mary_), Warner Bros. Television (_Time After Time_) and even its own ABC Studios (_The Catch, American Crime_).

"There are many factors that go into the decision-making process: ratings, critical acclaim … of course we look at ownership structure," Dungey said of the rising importance of ownership at all of the Big Four broadcast networks. Ultimately, Dungey stressed that Allen's political affiliation — he has compared being a conservative in Hollywood to "'30s Germany" — did not play a role in the decision to ax the comedy. "I wouldn't say that was the deciding factor," she said.

From a financial point of view, ABC did not own _Last Man Standing _and had been reducing licensing fees on many of its aging shows — including Sony's _The Goldbergs, _ABC Studios' _Once Upon a Time _and 20th TV's _Modern Family _— in a bid to reduce costs amid dwindling viewership and ad dollars.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Opinion.



Compare a Reagan Speech to a Trump Speech.  World of difference.  Your movement has gotten dumber, and you don't even bother to hide the racism anymore. 

You see, when Reagan advocated the sheer stupidity of "Supply Side" economics, it had the virtue of not really being tested.   When Trump advocates it, he doesn't even PRETEND it's going to have a positive economic effect or reduce the deficit...It's just a rich guy making a naked power grab and you shitheads going along with it because he hates Gays and Mexicans, just like Jesus did.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I've watched the entire video from the rally in D.C. on that day and not once did he order anyone to do anything other than to stand their ground and keep fighting the election results. This does not, in any way, imply or say storm the Capital building. You're going to have to give me a link to a video or give me a direct quote to prove that he ordered his mob to storm Congress.
> 
> By the way, in case you haven't already heard, he was acquitted today. That's two times those idiots tried to impeach him and two times they failed.



Which shows the sheer cowardice of the Republican Party and why it can't be trusted with power...  

Come on. He called the rally. He riled them up against Pence and Pelosi for not ignoring the vote.  He sat there and did nothing for hours as the mob looted the Capitol.  The sad reality of the Mitlaufer Republicans is that they all know Trump is unfit for office, but they think they can benefit.  And that's just sad.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. Your remarks were still hateful and insulting and wholly uncalled for, given the situation.
> 
> You overreacted just like everybody else and then even after the truth came out, you refused to acknowledge it. You persisted with the false narrative that he approached Phillips. You persisted with the false narrative that they were blocking Phillips' path to the monument. You persisted with the false narrative that his group did not have a permit, even though they were just waiting for their bus, were not demonstrating there and the march they did attend had a permit. You persisted with the false narrative that the kids were chanting "Build that wall".
> 
> Literally everything you said about him and that incident was a lie. And why? The stupid hat.



Naw, he was still a misogynistic, Little Catholic Bastard.  "WAAAAAA, Mommy, the country is making fun of me."  "It's okay, dear, we'll hire a bunch of image consultants to put you on TV shows without the hat and a nice suit and you can get all puppy face sad about how people are being mean to you"  So much for the party of personal responsibility.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Don't be an idiot.



I asked you a straight up question.  When did AMC network fire ANYONE from one of their original shows for being a conservative asshole? 




Ghost of a Rider said:


> Well, that's _your_ problem, isn't it?



Nope. It's not. Fonda might have been right on the overall point, but some of her tactics, like excusing the brutal Hanoi regime and spreading disinformation about American POW's... made her toxic at the box office. If fact, she still is.   Her "Comeback" where she's playing Grandmothers now are still all box office bombs.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I have a problem with a lot of celebrities these days saying stupid shit about conservatives and Trump supporters. That never stopped me from watching their shows and films.





Ghost of a Rider said:


> That's a stupid goddamn thing to say. Are you telling me they're okay with losing revenue to white trash? That doesn't jibe with what you and others here have been telling us; that the almighty dollar is the bottom line for them.



Cleetus doesn't have any revenue, that's the thing.  I mean, he might have Disney Plus because he got it in a package with his Verizon subscription....  but he's not a target audience. 

Their target audience are man-babies who want to recapture their youth.   And they aren't going to stop watching Star Wars.  

We've been listening to them whine and bitch since the Force Awakens...  OH, how dare you have a girl Jedi and a black Stormtrooper?   And they'll keep showing up without the Mannish Woman on the cast.


----------



## Correll

Cecilie1200 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really supporting the firing of Gina Carano because of  the dc riot?
> 
> That makes no sense. Does one riot invalidate all opposition? If so, then why was your side not "invalidated" 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> how about you address my actual point, based on teh topic at hand, ie the twitter mob that pretended to be outraged over a reference to the nazis, and got a woman fired.
> 
> And that the real reason was that she showed some individuality and refused to join in the chorus of ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made several points.
> 
> Am I condemning her because of the DC riots?
> No, but then you know I'm not. Your second point accessed me of demanding conformity and condemning individualism. I made the point that I don't see any individualism from Trump supporters but plenty of mindless conformity. As I described in the DC riots.
> 
> I condemned her because she is a person with a following and should not have encouraged them to risk their lives by not wearing a mask. That is my main beef with her. She is not a medical professional. Neither is she their doctor. She won't have to pick up the pieces if they start refusing to wear masks and end up either getting killed themselves or killing someone else.
> 
> It is her employers who sacked her are you saying they don't have the right?
> If she feels she has been mistreated then she can take them to a Tribunal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a mob rioting shows a lack of individuality for a side, then your side, with 5 years of blm/antifa rioting behind it, are certainly the side of conformity.  Of course that is YOUR argument, not mine.
> 
> 
> She was fired because she referenced the way nazis operated, correctly I might add.
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a society where simply referencing nazis can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't just reference them, did she? She compared today's society in the US with that of Nazi Germany. She talked about neighbors attacking neighbors. Children grassing in their parents.
> Her employers did not recognise the picture she painted of the society they have to operate in.
> They no doubt received complaints and decided to act on them.
> 
> Nobody ever mentions Nazi's/Commies in Uk political debate nor on the last Forum I used to visit or very rarely. Here you bandy the terms about as a matter of course to the point the terms become neutral in meaning. They become sanitised. The atrocities become forgotten to the extent they could be repeated.
> US society whatever its present problems bear no resemblance to either of those societies.
> People who complained are the companies customers and she had made offensive comments in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have had several lefties admit that they want to see large numbers of conservatives killed.
> 
> I have had many others admit that they would like to see large numbers of conservatives imprisoned for their political belefs.
> 
> 
> TODAY, I have had several liberals gloat over the idea of various people being raped in prison.
> 
> 
> Carano's point about the way that the nazis de-humanized their enemies and encouraged citizens to turn on each other,
> 
> 
> is a valid and serious point.
> 
> 
> Such a reference is not "banding it about till it becomes neutral in meaning".
> 
> 
> It is also worth pointing out that the star of the show posted similar tweets, using similar ideas to attack his political enemies.
> 
> 
> And he is still working.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a world, where having the wrong politics can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They actually DO want to live in that world, because they're too sociopathic (lacking in empathy) and unimaginative to realize that, at some point in time, THEY might be the ones with the "wrong politics".
Click to expand...



I know. We all know that. On some level, they know it too, they are just such liars that they won't admit that that is their goal.


At least for now. But as they grow more confident in their grip on power, they are lying less and less.


----------



## Correll

candycorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really supporting the firing of Gina Carano because of  the dc riot?
> 
> That makes no sense. Does one riot invalidate all opposition? If so, then why was your side not "invalidated" 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> how about you address my actual point, based on teh topic at hand, ie the twitter mob that pretended to be outraged over a reference to the nazis, and got a woman fired.
> 
> And that the real reason was that she showed some individuality and refused to join in the chorus of ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made several points.
> 
> Am I condemning her because of the DC riots?
> No, but then you know I'm not. Your second point accessed me of demanding conformity and condemning individualism. I made the point that I don't see any individualism from Trump supporters but plenty of mindless conformity. As I described in the DC riots.
> 
> I condemned her because she is a person with a following and should not have encouraged them to risk their lives by not wearing a mask. That is my main beef with her. She is not a medical professional. Neither is she their doctor. She won't have to pick up the pieces if they start refusing to wear masks and end up either getting killed themselves or killing someone else.
> 
> It is her employers who sacked her are you saying they don't have the right?
> If she feels she has been mistreated then she can take them to a Tribunal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a mob rioting shows a lack of individuality for a side, then your side, with 5 years of blm/antifa rioting behind it, are certainly the side of conformity.  Of course that is YOUR argument, not mine.
> 
> 
> She was fired because she referenced the way nazis operated, correctly I might add.
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a society where simply referencing nazis can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't just reference them, did she? She compared today's society in the US with that of Nazi Germany. She talked about neighbors attacking neighbors. Children grassing in their parents.
> Her employers did not recognise the picture she painted of the society they have to operate in.
> They no doubt received complaints and decided to act on them.
> 
> Nobody ever mentions Nazi's/Commies in Uk political debate nor on the last Forum I used to visit or very rarely. Here you bandy the terms about as a matter of course to the point the terms become neutral in meaning. They become sanitised. The atrocities become forgotten to the extent they could be repeated.
> US society whatever its present problems bear no resemblance to either of those societies.
> People who complained are the companies customers and she had made offensive comments in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have had several lefties admit that they want to see large numbers of conservatives killed.
> 
> I have had many others admit that they would like to see large numbers of conservatives imprisoned for their political belefs.
> 
> 
> TODAY, I have had several liberals gloat over the idea of various people being raped in prison.
> 
> 
> Carano's point about the way that the nazis de-humanized their enemies and encouraged citizens to turn on each other,
> 
> 
> is a valid and serious point.
> 
> 
> Such a reference is not "banding it about till it becomes neutral in meaning".
> 
> 
> It is also worth pointing out that the star of the show posted similar tweets, using similar ideas to attack his political enemies.
> 
> 
> And he is still working.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a world, where having the wrong politics can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...



Seriously, you can see where this is going. Do you really want to be on the side of tyranny and if so why?


----------



## candycorn

Correll said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really supporting the firing of Gina Carano because of  the dc riot?
> 
> That makes no sense. Does one riot invalidate all opposition? If so, then why was your side not "invalidated" 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> how about you address my actual point, based on teh topic at hand, ie the twitter mob that pretended to be outraged over a reference to the nazis, and got a woman fired.
> 
> And that the real reason was that she showed some individuality and refused to join in the chorus of ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made several points.
> 
> Am I condemning her because of the DC riots?
> No, but then you know I'm not. Your second point accessed me of demanding conformity and condemning individualism. I made the point that I don't see any individualism from Trump supporters but plenty of mindless conformity. As I described in the DC riots.
> 
> I condemned her because she is a person with a following and should not have encouraged them to risk their lives by not wearing a mask. That is my main beef with her. She is not a medical professional. Neither is she their doctor. She won't have to pick up the pieces if they start refusing to wear masks and end up either getting killed themselves or killing someone else.
> 
> It is her employers who sacked her are you saying they don't have the right?
> If she feels she has been mistreated then she can take them to a Tribunal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a mob rioting shows a lack of individuality for a side, then your side, with 5 years of blm/antifa rioting behind it, are certainly the side of conformity.  Of course that is YOUR argument, not mine.
> 
> 
> She was fired because she referenced the way nazis operated, correctly I might add.
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a society where simply referencing nazis can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't just reference them, did she? She compared today's society in the US with that of Nazi Germany. She talked about neighbors attacking neighbors. Children grassing in their parents.
> Her employers did not recognise the picture she painted of the society they have to operate in.
> They no doubt received complaints and decided to act on them.
> 
> Nobody ever mentions Nazi's/Commies in Uk political debate nor on the last Forum I used to visit or very rarely. Here you bandy the terms about as a matter of course to the point the terms become neutral in meaning. They become sanitised. The atrocities become forgotten to the extent they could be repeated.
> US society whatever its present problems bear no resemblance to either of those societies.
> People who complained are the companies customers and she had made offensive comments in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have had several lefties admit that they want to see large numbers of conservatives killed.
> 
> I have had many others admit that they would like to see large numbers of conservatives imprisoned for their political belefs.
> 
> 
> TODAY, I have had several liberals gloat over the idea of various people being raped in prison.
> 
> 
> Carano's point about the way that the nazis de-humanized their enemies and encouraged citizens to turn on each other,
> 
> 
> is a valid and serious point.
> 
> 
> Such a reference is not "banding it about till it becomes neutral in meaning".
> 
> 
> It is also worth pointing out that the star of the show posted similar tweets, using similar ideas to attack his political enemies.
> 
> 
> And he is still working.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a world, where having the wrong politics can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you can see where this is going. Do you really want to be on the side of tyranny and if so why?
Click to expand...


We do live in a world where having the wrong politics can get you fired dumbfuck.  You can be fired for any reason in a great many States...  

She was fired because she made some absurd claims comparing the US to Nazi Germany.


----------



## BlueGin

lantern2814 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You aren’t making any sense fatty. People would watch the Mandalorian with her in it if Disney didn’t take any action. They allowed easily offended sissies on Twitter who likely don’t even subscribe to Disney+ to make the decision for them. Do you even win a debate? You are a very stupid person. What you call “babbling” is me telling you that you’re full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you are definitely babbling.... They teach you in high school debate club that you don't win points with name calling.
> 
> Point was, she was bringing attention to the show it didn't need, so off she goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You’re not very smart. As always. More attention = more eyes on your product = higher ratings and more money. And idiots like you and the moron who illegally fired her think that is a bad thing. Considering what others on that show (still employed) have said, she’s an angel.
Click to expand...

Marvel and Lucas Film employees openly attack fans on Twitter and tell them they are not wanted , they love ruining their fandoms and to stop buying their products.

Not sure why lefties get so pissy when fans take their money away and use it somewhere else.


----------



## BlueGin

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the "faux victim horseshit"?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. It describes all of you morons perfectly. You go out of your way to annoy and upset people, then you cry like little bitches when you face the consequences of annoying and upsetting people. That's the game you play. It's literally your entire MO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only reason it looks like we go out of our way to annoy and upset people is because you people go out of your way to get annoyed and upset. For Christ's sake, a woman teacher recently said that Bernie Sanders' outfit that he wore at the inauguration was a sign of white privilege. A winter coat and oversized mittens are now a symbol of white privilege. Jesus please us, and you wonder why conservatives say the shit they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gina Carano is a moron and knows less than nothing about the science of the pandemic. Yet she trolled about it constantly. Surely, even as mealy mouthed as you are, you still would not sit there and try to tell someone, with a straight face, that Gina had any genuine, intellectual interest in getting to the truth, or in spurring discussions on the forefront of the pandemic issues that are arising. She was trolling. She was trying to upset and annoy people. And now she's crying like a little bitch, because it worked. How fucking dumb can a person be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a loose shit in a high wind about her remarks about masks. Are you telling me that the people on Twitter are not smart enough or mature enough to make their own choice about wearing the mask? C'mon man. The choice was, and always has been, theirs to make. If they choose to not wear a mask based on comments from some yahoo on Twitter in contravention of state and government protocols and doctor recommendations, well, that would be pretty fucking stupid, dontcha think?
> 
> Your remarks don't cast your fellow liberals in a very flattering light. You seem to think they're all as dimwitted as you think I am.
Click to expand...

Lefties mis characterize her mask comments as well. She was saying that the government want everyone to wear masks over their eyes so they are blinded to its corruption. ( it was a metaphor).

Again she was 100 % correct. Democrats are just dumb.


----------



## Moonglow

I don't watch the Star Wars sucker series nor do I have anything to do with Disney entertainment so I don't care.


----------



## Flash

The thing that these idiot Moon Bats hate about Gina is that she is a biological female that has a vagina.

Moon Bats like their "women" to have penises.

Just look at Michelle Obama or Rachel Levine as examples.


----------



## Correll

candycorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really supporting the firing of Gina Carano because of  the dc riot?
> 
> That makes no sense. Does one riot invalidate all opposition? If so, then why was your side not "invalidated" 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> how about you address my actual point, based on teh topic at hand, ie the twitter mob that pretended to be outraged over a reference to the nazis, and got a woman fired.
> 
> And that the real reason was that she showed some individuality and refused to join in the chorus of ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made several points.
> 
> Am I condemning her because of the DC riots?
> No, but then you know I'm not. Your second point accessed me of demanding conformity and condemning individualism. I made the point that I don't see any individualism from Trump supporters but plenty of mindless conformity. As I described in the DC riots.
> 
> I condemned her because she is a person with a following and should not have encouraged them to risk their lives by not wearing a mask. That is my main beef with her. She is not a medical professional. Neither is she their doctor. She won't have to pick up the pieces if they start refusing to wear masks and end up either getting killed themselves or killing someone else.
> 
> It is her employers who sacked her are you saying they don't have the right?
> If she feels she has been mistreated then she can take them to a Tribunal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a mob rioting shows a lack of individuality for a side, then your side, with 5 years of blm/antifa rioting behind it, are certainly the side of conformity.  Of course that is YOUR argument, not mine.
> 
> 
> She was fired because she referenced the way nazis operated, correctly I might add.
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a society where simply referencing nazis can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't just reference them, did she? She compared today's society in the US with that of Nazi Germany. She talked about neighbors attacking neighbors. Children grassing in their parents.
> Her employers did not recognise the picture she painted of the society they have to operate in.
> They no doubt received complaints and decided to act on them.
> 
> Nobody ever mentions Nazi's/Commies in Uk political debate nor on the last Forum I used to visit or very rarely. Here you bandy the terms about as a matter of course to the point the terms become neutral in meaning. They become sanitised. The atrocities become forgotten to the extent they could be repeated.
> US society whatever its present problems bear no resemblance to either of those societies.
> People who complained are the companies customers and she had made offensive comments in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have had several lefties admit that they want to see large numbers of conservatives killed.
> 
> I have had many others admit that they would like to see large numbers of conservatives imprisoned for their political belefs.
> 
> 
> TODAY, I have had several liberals gloat over the idea of various people being raped in prison.
> 
> 
> Carano's point about the way that the nazis de-humanized their enemies and encouraged citizens to turn on each other,
> 
> 
> is a valid and serious point.
> 
> 
> Such a reference is not "banding it about till it becomes neutral in meaning".
> 
> 
> It is also worth pointing out that the star of the show posted similar tweets, using similar ideas to attack his political enemies.
> 
> 
> And he is still working.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a world, where having the wrong politics can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you can see where this is going. Do you really want to be on the side of tyranny and if so why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do live in a world where having the wrong politics can get you fired dumbfuck.  You can be fired for any reason in a great many States...
> 
> She was fired because she made some absurd claims comparing the US to Nazi Germany.
Click to expand...



SO, you do want to live in that kind of world. So, to you, political purity is more important than hard work or skill. 


And thus we see why liberals end up dominating certain fields or organizations. They discriminate against non liberals. ANd then enforce conformity with tyranny.


And now that you guys are concentrating your power, with Big Tech and and Big Media and Big Government all allied with the Party, 


you can do away with the pesky Freedom thing and really start going after your enemies, crushing them in every way.

Once you pass hate speech laws, all the limits on your tyranny will be gone. 


You can jail anyone for any reason and anyone speaks out against it, you can arrest them too. 



You really think that will end well?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Not everyone shares his opinion that cops are out to get black guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a lot of people are kind of clueless.  It's been what, 30 years since the Rodney King tape, and you guys still pretend this isn't a problem.
Click to expand...


Who's "you guys"? There IS a problem. Thing is, people like you don't like to hear what it is because it's easier just to blame the Evil White Man.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You can't have it both ways. If saying that conservatives are being treated like Jews is an exaggeration and a silly comparison then so is calling people Nazis (who rounded people up and forced them into ghettos and slaughtered millions; something conservatives have never done) for stupid shit like wearing a hat.





> Uh, guy, the only difference is that we put a stop to Trump after four years.  Heck, if Hitler had been voted out of office in 1937, before any concentration camps were running at full clip, before he invaded any countries, etc.  he wouldn't be the go-to argument for every twit making a Godwin argument.  The mistake a lot of you guys make in recalling Nazi Germany was that you all think that BAM 1933, it all changed overnight. It really didn't.  The destruction of Germany's democratic institutions took years.



_"The mistake a lot of you guys make in recalling Nazi Germany..." _The mistake WE make? Are you fucking kidding me? Do you remember in this very discussion telling me this: _"Stop acting like Nazis and we'll stop calling you Nazis."_?

You guys are the ones who started this Nazi bullshit five years ago. The constant comparisons of Trump supporters and conservatives to Nazis started when Trump ran for office. It was never a problem before that. It started then and only got worse and it was only when it got worse that conservatives realized they were being persecuted because of hatred for Trump. Hence, the comparisons to the Jews. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You can't very well compare an elderly black man wearing a MAGA hat to someone who participated in genocide. It's fucking ridiculous, asinine, moronic and childish.





> Hey, funny thing.  Slavs joined up with the SS in droves.  It's why when they drag out some geriatric war criminal to ship to the Zionist Entity for a show trial, he's usually not a German.  Self-loathing minorities are kind of the problem, because they give legitimacy to the racism.



Unless you're telling me the same thing is happening here today and can provide evidence for it, I'm chalking this up to a cheap dodge.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I said I don't know any conservatives _personally_ who hates minorities. If you have a problem with people hating minorities then go and deal with them and stop assuming every conservative does just because of a few you see on a fucking message board.





> Wow, so all your conservative friends are all just smart enough not to blurt out the N-word in public. Color me not impressed.



Idiot. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Her costar did the exact same thing and no one told him shit. In fact, someone posted a pic of that tweet in this discussion.





> His co-star actually had a point, because he was pointing out that TRUMP WAS THROWING KIDS INTO CONCENTRATION CAMPS>



Irrelevant. They criticized her for sharing Nazi imagery when Pascal did the same thing and they said nothing. He shared it to illustrate his point and so did she. Yet she gets criticized for sharing disturbing Nazi imagery and by some kind of pathetically hysterical logic, some of those same Twitter snowflakes even accused her of antisemitism, as if she were glorifying the Holocaust or something.

I get that some think the comparison was a bit much but how the fuck did they come up with antisemitism from that? 



> (Next Lame Argument:  "But, but, but, OOOooooooobama did that a for a week once in 2015, so that makes it okay.)



The difference is that if Trump had done it for only a week, he would have been just as reviled as he is today.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Second highest rating is mediocre?





> Um, yeah, if the ratings are declining and he wants to come back and ask for more money.



Unless they cancelled the third or fourth highest rated show, you're just blowing hot air.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> They knew full well what the show was about. It was always about an opinionated conservative male from the very beginning.
> 
> The show started in 2011 while Obama was president so it wasn't much of a problem. But then Trump started campaigning in June 2015 and ruffled a lot of liberal and Democrat feathers and and these idiots began to view conservatives in a negative light. In addition to that, Allen's character started making references to Trump in certain episodes. As result, it is no coincidence (I think) that they cancelled the show after the 2016-2017 season.





> ACtually, there was a whole lot of reasons why ABC cancelled Last Man Standing, the main one being, THEY DIDN'T OWN IT.



Why would they pick up a show they don't own only to cancel it later because they don't own it? Again, you're just blowing hot air. 



> The Many Reasons Behind ABC’s ‘Last Man Standing’ Cancellation
> 
> 
> Star Tim Allen breaks his silence on the surprising cancellation as ABC Entertainment president Channing Dungey and THR explain the why of it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dungey stressed that star Allen's conservative leaning (he's pro-Trump) did not factor into her decision to cancel the series and noted that the Disney-owned network axed programming from multiple studios: Sony Pictures Television (_Dr. Ken, Imaginary Mary_), Warner Bros. Television (_Time After Time_) and even its own ABC Studios (_The Catch, American Crime_).
> 
> "There are many factors that go into the decision-making process: ratings, critical acclaim … of course we look at ownership structure," Dungey said of the rising importance of ownership at all of the Big Four broadcast networks. Ultimately, Dungey stressed that Allen's political affiliation — he has compared being a conservative in Hollywood to "'30s Germany" — did not play a role in the decision to ax the comedy. "I wouldn't say that was the deciding factor," she said.
> 
> From a financial point of view, ABC did not own _Last Man Standing _and had been reducing licensing fees on many of its aging shows — including Sony's _The Goldbergs, _ABC Studios' _Once Upon a Time _and 20th TV's _Modern Family _— in a bid to reduce costs amid dwindling viewership and ad dollars.



Sorry, but given the rising anti-Trump sentiment at the time, I'm not entirely convinced that the conservative nature of the show was not a factor. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Opinion.





> Compare a Reagan Speech to a Trump Speech.  World of difference.  Your movement has gotten dumber, and you don't even bother to hide the racism anymore.
> 
> You see, when Reagan advocated the sheer stupidity of "Supply Side" economics, it had the virtue of not really being tested.   When Trump advocates it, he doesn't even PRETEND it's going to have a positive economic effect or reduce the deficit...It's just a rich guy making a naked power grab and you shitheads going along with it because he hates Gays and Mexicans, just like Jesus did.



Blah blah blah... It was YOU people who created Trump and YOU who got him elected. The ever increasing and freedom-eroding Democrat economic and social policies are what got Trump elected. People were sick and tired of it and along comes a Republican candidate who was just as sick and tired of it as they were and promised to do something about it. It was inevitable. But democrats were oblivious and dismissive of conservative complaints and is why they were so shocked when he won.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched the entire video from the rally in D.C. on that day and not once did he order anyone to do anything other than to stand their ground and keep fighting the election results. This does not, in any way, imply or say storm the Capital building. You're going to have to give me a link to a video or give me a direct quote to prove that he ordered his mob to storm Congress.
> 
> By the way, in case you haven't already heard, he was acquitted today. That's two times those idiots tried to impeach him and two times they failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which shows the sheer cowardice of the Republican Party and why it can't be trusted with power...
Click to expand...


Which shows they didn't have a case.



> Come on. He called the rally. He riled them up against Pence and Pelosi for not ignoring the vote.  He sat there and did nothing for hours as the mob looted the Capitol.  The sad reality of the Mitlaufer Republicans is that they all know Trump is unfit for office, but they think they can benefit.  And that's just sad.



Nope. You'll have to do better than that. Provide the evidence I asked for or let it go. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. Your remarks were still hateful and insulting and wholly uncalled for, given the situation.
> 
> You overreacted just like everybody else and then even after the truth came out, you refused to acknowledge it. You persisted with the false narrative that he approached Phillips. You persisted with the false narrative that they were blocking Phillips' path to the monument. You persisted with the false narrative that his group did not have a permit, even though they were just waiting for their bus, were not demonstrating there and the march they did attend had a permit. You persisted with the false narrative that the kids were chanting "Build that wall".
> 
> Literally everything you said about him and that incident was a lie. And why? The stupid hat.





> Naw, he was still a misogynistic, Little Catholic Bastard.  "WAAAAAA, Mommy, the country is making fun of me."  "It's okay, dear, we'll hire a bunch of image consultants to put you on TV shows without the hat and a nice suit and you can get all puppy face sad about how people are being mean to you"  So much for the party of personal responsibility.



Irrelevant. What you think about his parents getting image consultants or his religion or pro-life views have nothing to do with the fact that you had everything wrong about his encounter with Phillips and pushed a false narrative.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Don't be an idiot.





> I asked you a straight up question.  When did AMC network fire ANYONE from one of their original shows for being a conservative asshole?



Again, don't be an idiot. I don't have to answer that question because I never said they did.




Ghost of a Rider said:


> Well, that's _your_ problem, isn't it?





> Nope. It's not. Fonda might have been right on the overall point, but some of her tactics, like excusing the brutal Hanoi regime and spreading disinformation about American POW's... made her toxic at the box office. If fact, she still is.   Her "Comeback" where she's playing Grandmothers now are still all box office bombs.



Irrelevant. Fact is, your response to her actions are entirely on you. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I have a problem with a lot of celebrities these days saying stupid shit about conservatives and Trump supporters. That never stopped me from watching their shows and films.





Ghost of a Rider said:


> That's a stupid goddamn thing to say. Are you telling me they're okay with losing revenue to white trash? That doesn't jibe with what you and others here have been telling us; that the almighty dollar is the bottom line for them.





> Cleetus doesn't have any revenue, that's the thing.  I mean, he might have Disney Plus because he got it in a package with his Verizon subscription....  but he's not a target audience.
> 
> Their target audience are man-babies who want to recapture their youth.   And they aren't going to stop watching Star Wars.



 Dumbass.



> We've been listening to them whine and bitch since the Force Awakens...  OH, how dare you have a girl Jedi and a black Stormtrooper?   And they'll keep showing up without the Mannish Woman on the cast.



Who the fuck said anything about a female Jedi and a black stormtrooper? I myself found it to be a refreshing change and I thought they both did a fantastic job.


----------



## Correll

Ghost of a Rider said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched the entire video from the rally in D.C. on that day and not once did he order anyone to do anything other than to stand their ground and keep fighting the election results. This does not, in any way, imply or say storm the Capital building. You're going to have to give me a link to a video or give me a direct quote to prove that he ordered his mob to storm Congress.
> 
> By the way, in case you haven't already heard, he was acquitted today. That's two times those idiots tried to impeach him and two times they failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which shows the sheer cowardice of the Republican Party and why it can't be trusted with power...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which shows they didn't have a case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. He called the rally. He riled them up against Pence and Pelosi for not ignoring the vote.  He sat there and did nothing for hours as the mob looted the Capitol.  The sad reality of the Mitlaufer Republicans is that they all know Trump is unfit for office, but they think they can benefit.  And that's just sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You'll have to do better than that. Provide the evidence I asked for or let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Your remarks were still hateful and insulting and wholly uncalled for, given the situation.
> 
> You overreacted just like everybody else and then even after the truth came out, you refused to acknowledge it. You persisted with the false narrative that he approached Phillips. You persisted with the false narrative that they were blocking Phillips' path to the monument. You persisted with the false narrative that his group did not have a permit, even though they were just waiting for their bus, were not demonstrating there and the march they did attend had a permit. You persisted with the false narrative that the kids were chanting "Build that wall".
> 
> Literally everything you said about him and that incident was a lie. And why? The stupid hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, he was still a misogynistic, Little Catholic Bastard.  "WAAAAAA, Mommy, the country is making fun of me."  "It's okay, dear, we'll hire a bunch of image consultants to put you on TV shows without the hat and a nice suit and you can get all puppy face sad about how people are being mean to you"  So much for the party of personal responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. What you think about his parents getting image consultants or his religion or pro-life views have nothing to do with the fact that you had everything wrong about his encounter with Phillips and pushed a false narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked you a straight up question.  When did AMC network fire ANYONE from one of their original shows for being a conservative asshole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, don't be an idiot. I don't have to answer that question because I never said they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's _your_ problem, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It's not. Fonda might have been right on the overall point, but some of her tactics, like excusing the brutal Hanoi regime and spreading disinformation about American POW's... made her toxic at the box office. If fact, she still is.   Her "Comeback" where she's playing Grandmothers now are still all box office bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Fact is, your response to her actions are entirely on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a problem with a lot of celebrities these days saying stupid shit about conservatives and Trump supporters. That never stopped me from watching their shows and films.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a stupid goddamn thing to say. Are you telling me they're okay with losing revenue to white trash? That doesn't jibe with what you and others here have been telling us; that the almighty dollar is the bottom line for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleetus doesn't have any revenue, that's the thing.  I mean, he might have Disney Plus because he got it in a package with his Verizon subscription....  but he's not a target audience.
> 
> Their target audience are man-babies who want to recapture their youth.   And they aren't going to stop watching Star Wars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've been listening to them whine and bitch since the Force Awakens...  OH, how dare you have a girl Jedi and a black Stormtrooper?   And they'll keep showing up without the Mannish Woman on the cast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who the fuck said anything about a female Jedi and a black stormtrooper? I myself found it to be a refreshing change and I thought they both did a fantastic job.
Click to expand...



Well, Rei was better in the last one. But I do feel Finn had a lot of potential that was never explored.


----------



## Turtlesoup

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Not everyone shares his opinion that cops are out to get black guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a lot of people are kind of clueless.  It's been what, 30 years since the Rodney King tape, and you guys still pretend this isn't a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have it both ways. If saying that conservatives are being treated like Jews is an exaggeration and a silly comparison then so is calling people Nazis (who rounded people up and forced them into ghettos and slaughtered millions; something conservatives have never done) for stupid shit like wearing a hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, the only difference is that we put a stop to Trump after four years.  Heck, if Hitler had been voted out of office in 1937, before any concentration camps were running at full clip, before he invaded any countries, etc.  he wouldn't be the go-to argument for every twit making a Godwin argument.  The mistake a lot of you guys make in recalling Nazi Germany was that you all think that BAM 1933, it all changed overnight. It really didn't.  The destruction of Germany's democratic institutions took years.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't very well compare an elderly black man wearing a MAGA hat to someone who participated in genocide. It's fucking ridiculous, asinine, moronic and childish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, funny thing.  Slavs joined up with the SS in droves.  It's why when they drag out some geriatric war criminal to ship to the Zionist Entity for a show trial, he's usually not a German.  Self-loathing minorities are kind of the problem, because they give legitimacy to the racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I don't know any conservatives _personally_ who hates minorities. If you have a problem with people hating minorities then go and deal with them and stop assuming every conservative does just because of a few you see on a fucking message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, so all your conservative friends are all just smart enough not to blurt out the N-word in public. Color me not impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her costar did the exact same thing and no one told him shit. In fact, someone posted a pic of that tweet in this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His co-star actually had a point, because he was pointing out that TRUMP WAS THROWING KIDS INTO CONCENTRATION CAMPS>
> 
> (Next Lame Argument:  "But, but, but, OOOooooooobama did that a for a week once in 2015, so that makes it okay.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second highest rating is mediocre?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, if the ratings are declining and he wants to come back and ask for more money.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> They knew full well what the show was about. It was always about an opinionated conservative male from the very beginning.
> 
> The show started in 2011 while Obama was president so it wasn't much of a problem. But then Trump started campaigning in June 2015 and ruffled a lot of liberal and Democrat feathers and and these idiots began to view conservatives in a negative light. In addition to that, Allen's character started making references to Trump in certain episodes. As result, it is no coincidence (I think) that they cancelled the show after the 2016-2017 season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ACtually, there was a whole lot of reasons why ABC cancelled Last Man Standing, the main one being, THEY DIDN'T OWN IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Many Reasons Behind ABC’s ‘Last Man Standing’ Cancellation
> 
> 
> Star Tim Allen breaks his silence on the surprising cancellation as ABC Entertainment president Channing Dungey and THR explain the why of it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dungey stressed that star Allen's conservative leaning (he's pro-Trump) did not factor into her decision to cancel the series and noted that the Disney-owned network axed programming from multiple studios: Sony Pictures Television (_Dr. Ken, Imaginary Mary_), Warner Bros. Television (_Time After Time_) and even its own ABC Studios (_The Catch, American Crime_).
> 
> "There are many factors that go into the decision-making process: ratings, critical acclaim … of course we look at ownership structure," Dungey said of the rising importance of ownership at all of the Big Four broadcast networks. Ultimately, Dungey stressed that Allen's political affiliation — he has compared being a conservative in Hollywood to "'30s Germany" — did not play a role in the decision to ax the comedy. "I wouldn't say that was the deciding factor," she said.
> 
> From a financial point of view, ABC did not own _Last Man Standing _and had been reducing licensing fees on many of its aging shows — including Sony's _The Goldbergs, _ABC Studios' _Once Upon a Time _and 20th TV's _Modern Family _— in a bid to reduce costs amid dwindling viewership and ad dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare a Reagan Speech to a Trump Speech.  World of difference.  Your movement has gotten dumber, and you don't even bother to hide the racism anymore.
> 
> You see, when Reagan advocated the sheer stupidity of "Supply Side" economics, it had the virtue of not really being tested.   When Trump advocates it, he doesn't even PRETEND it's going to have a positive economic effect or reduce the deficit...It's just a rich guy making a naked power grab and you shitheads going along with it because he hates Gays and Mexicans, just like Jesus did.
Click to expand...



Oh Geebus, RODNEY KING is a MYTH......What really happened is that he was habitual drunk/drugged up driver who fought police....as the cops tried to get him and his 2 black friends to lie on the ground and show his hands--KING fought them putting their lives in danger (KINGS two friends did not fight cops which is why you never hear of them)........KING was a threat to everyone and yet this drunk/druggy is treated as  a folk hero among the black community.  Stop with being stupid--this guy was no hero and was more likely run over some poor black child than help anyone.  It should also be noted that he was snagged driving under the influence both before and after his famous arrest. 

Yes it took years for Germany to go socialist dictatorship and the same thing is happening here using the same tactics----for the US to go socialist dictatorship.   The Nazis had their celebrities, propaganda media, their hate of jews, their brown shirts, their riots, and their "billionaire" class full support ......they singled out and attacked one small group/person after another who would try to stand up to them.   Now the socialist/communist dem dictatorship has their celebrities, propaganda media, their hate of whites, their violent #blm and antifa, their riots, and their billionaire class full support as well---they also single out and attack one small group/person one right after another who would try to stand in their way (this week it is the entire state of florida).  Same shit happens over and over in history.

The N word is just a word----------a word now abused to give idiots power over others.  What are you going to do when people figure out that the N word and the R-(racist) word are just words and letting morons like yourself use the fear of hearing or saying these words power over others is just crazy.

Trump was throwing kids into concentration camps?  Nonsense------  Notice how you never talk about Obama locking the kids of illegals or the gang banger kids in cages...

As you stated--the Germans going nazi didn't happen over night----------nor did the communist/socialist libs attacking anything conservative including shows happen over night--------they have been doing so for decades as George soros and others have sought and poured billions into getting their fascist supporters to destroy anything that isn't socialist thusly give them full power of everyone and everything just as their NAZI forefathers did in Germany.  Again, the socialist communist dems demands become more and more bizarre and they attack more and more things---words, flags, statues, shows, people, buildings, cops----their demands like the Nazis will never stop...as everyone caves to the demands of the demented and evil communist organizations including blm, they will move on to more and more for their attacks.   Time for the american people tell the blm/antifa/dems/communists/globalists where they and you can shove yourself.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

candycorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oz and the Orchestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Why is that a fireable offense? I mean I think it’s a silly comparison, but it’s not bigoted or anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupid friggin bitch wants shitting on from a great height.
> She puts human life at risk with her sneering at mask wearers trying to embarrass people into putting themselves a risk the old whore, and is another who by questioning the result of a legitimate election deemed flawless by UN international observers and undermines the stability of the US pushing it into violent reactionaries excuses for sedition.  It was Twitter user fans of the show who demanded her sacking.
> The Nazi's would put a boot up her non-aryan fanny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. If they took a poll I would bet that 90% would not care. My kids love the show they aren’t into politics. Why are people like you so easily offended?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your kids wouldn't be into politics their kids.
> We all know celebrities have tens/hundreds of thousands even millions of fans, many of who are young and impressionable and will be influenced by her gobbing off with information that could possibly kill or injure them (not wearing masks when health experts are demanding it). Questioning the result of a legitimate election when The Courts and UN International Observers found no evidence of wrongdoing let alone fraud. Elections are the cornerstone and underpin democracy if we can no longer have them cos of stupid bitches like her cast doubt on the process it leaves the door open for a dictator.
> 
> Finally and as I've said several times on here you can't compare anyone with Nazis except Nazis. Has the stupid bitch any real idea of what those psychos actually did? So to compare them with her own employers who have a responsibility to protect vulnerable young fans and was demanded by those fans to dumb her quite apart from the disgusting personal insult they must have felt, should just be the first step for the evil sneering bitch.  She should never be allowed to appear in any acting performance going out to the general public again and must be blacklisted for life. Maybe when she has sat alone and about to be evicted to end up on the streets she can dwell on her bloody arrogant couldn't give a shit, I'll insult and endanger who I like attitude.
> 
> It is everything she deserves!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu people compare other people to nazis all the time.
> 
> 
> Your pretense of outrage over that is obviously bullshit.
> 
> 
> You people demand conformity or you will use whatever power you have to destroy anyone who dares show individuality.
> 
> 
> You are tyrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see any individuality in the attack on the US Government.
> I saw a bunch of lemmings who didn't know what to do when they got there and looked bewildered as to what to do next. Whilst their leader went off having loaded the bullets to watch what would happen next, no doubt hoping that everyone watching on TV would rise up and come and join them and reinstall him as President.
> When that didn't happen over the many hours later and it all just fizzled out through lack of direction and leadership and they started getting arrested and thrown into vans and carted off. Their courageous leader reemerged to condemn them and throw them to the wolves.
> 
> No individualism nor heroism from where I'm standing. Just gross stupidity and an inability to reason for themselves. Beware false prophets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really supporting the firing of Gina Carano because of  the dc riot?
> 
> That makes no sense. Does one riot invalidate all opposition? If so, then why was your side not "invalidated" 5 years ago?
> 
> 
> how about you address my actual point, based on teh topic at hand, ie the twitter mob that pretended to be outraged over a reference to the nazis, and got a woman fired.
> 
> And that the real reason was that she showed some individuality and refused to join in the chorus of ORANGE MAN BAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You made several points.
> 
> Am I condemning her because of the DC riots?
> No, but then you know I'm not. Your second point accessed me of demanding conformity and condemning individualism. I made the point that I don't see any individualism from Trump supporters but plenty of mindless conformity. As I described in the DC riots.
> 
> I condemned her because she is a person with a following and should not have encouraged them to risk their lives by not wearing a mask. That is my main beef with her. She is not a medical professional. Neither is she their doctor. She won't have to pick up the pieces if they start refusing to wear masks and end up either getting killed themselves or killing someone else.
> 
> It is her employers who sacked her are you saying they don't have the right?
> If she feels she has been mistreated then she can take them to a Tribunal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If a mob rioting shows a lack of individuality for a side, then your side, with 5 years of blm/antifa rioting behind it, are certainly the side of conformity.  Of course that is YOUR argument, not mine.
> 
> 
> She was fired because she referenced the way nazis operated, correctly I might add.
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a society where simply referencing nazis can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't just reference them, did she? She compared today's society in the US with that of Nazi Germany. She talked about neighbors attacking neighbors. Children grassing in their parents.
> Her employers did not recognise the picture she painted of the society they have to operate in.
> They no doubt received complaints and decided to act on them.
> 
> Nobody ever mentions Nazi's/Commies in Uk political debate nor on the last Forum I used to visit or very rarely. Here you bandy the terms about as a matter of course to the point the terms become neutral in meaning. They become sanitised. The atrocities become forgotten to the extent they could be repeated.
> US society whatever its present problems bear no resemblance to either of those societies.
> People who complained are the companies customers and she had made offensive comments in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have had several lefties admit that they want to see large numbers of conservatives killed.
> 
> I have had many others admit that they would like to see large numbers of conservatives imprisoned for their political belefs.
> 
> 
> TODAY, I have had several liberals gloat over the idea of various people being raped in prison.
> 
> 
> Carano's point about the way that the nazis de-humanized their enemies and encouraged citizens to turn on each other,
> 
> 
> is a valid and serious point.
> 
> 
> Such a reference is not "banding it about till it becomes neutral in meaning".
> 
> 
> It is also worth pointing out that the star of the show posted similar tweets, using similar ideas to attack his political enemies.
> 
> 
> And he is still working.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to live in a world, where having the wrong politics can get you fired?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you can see where this is going. Do you really want to be on the side of tyranny and if so why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do live in a world where having the wrong politics can get you fired dumbfuck.  You can be fired for any reason in a great many States...
> 
> She was fired because she made some absurd claims comparing the US to Nazi Germany.
Click to expand...

Absurd is subjective. My parents are Jews, whose parents lived through (some died) during the actual WW2 and Holocaust. They have been telling me this for the past 18 months. Long before Gina said it. You may disagree with it but to call their perspective absurd is disrespectful at best. My dad lost his father in the battle of Stalingrad when he was just two years old. My mom lost everyone in her family sans her mom, dad and one uncle. She has shown pictures where there are 25+ of them...all ages. All killed by the Nazis. The left the old Soviet Union in the mid 70s.

Therein lies the problem CC, people like you don't understand perspective of actual persons who lived through this BS. You only believe the drivel the News Entertainment Media feeds you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Moonglow said:


> I don't watch the Star Wars sucker series nor do I have anything to do with Disney entertainment so I don't care.


Then why are you opining in this thread? Just to make a scene? Explains why you have been banned in the past. We have a nice discussion going and don't need a brainless loser like you posting here.


----------



## JoeB131

BlueGin said:


> Marvel and Lucas Film employees openly attack fans on Twitter and tell them they are not wanted , they love ruining their fandoms and to stop buying their products.
> 
> Not sure why lefties get so pissy when fans take their money away and use it somewhere else.



Maybe because they realize they have to build new audiences.  

Look, most of us who became Star Wars fans back in the 1980's with the original trilogy, we aren't going to buy the merchandise.  If you want to sell merch, you have to build a new audience, and that means getting women into Star Wars, not just the doughy white middle aged fanboys.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Who's "you guys"? There IS a problem. Thing is, people like you don't like to hear what it is because it's easier just to blame the Evil White Man.



Not the subject of this thread, but the problem is the police departments are way too tolerant of bad apples... that's why we have a problem. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You guys are the ones who started this Nazi bullshit five years ago. The constant comparisons of Trump supporters and conservatives to Nazis started when Trump ran for office. It was never a problem before that. It started then and only got worse and it was only when it got worse that conservatives realized they were being persecuted because of hatred for Trump. Hence, the comparisons to the Jews.



You are right. It never started before that because although the GOP has a long history of playing on racism, Trump was the first guy who was open about it.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Unless you're telling me the same thing is happening here today and can provide evidence for it, I'm chalking this up to a cheap dodge.



Again, that's exactly how I see Minority Trump Supporters.  A bunch of self-loathing types who hope to get in on the action.  




Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. They criticized her for sharing Nazi imagery when Pascal did the same thing and they said nothing. He shared it to illustrate his point and so did she. Yet she gets criticized for sharing disturbing Nazi imagery and by some kind of pathetically hysterical logic, some of those same Twitter snowflakes even accused her of antisemitism, as if she were glorifying the Holocaust or something.



Pascal compared kids in cages to kids in cages..
Mannish Woman claimed that she was being oppressed because people didn't like her ignorant opinions, even though she had already been cut a lot of breaks for saying stupid stuff. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The difference is that if Trump had done it for only a week, he would have been just as reviled as he is today.



Trump didn't do it for a week, and he did it intentionally to terrify potential immigrants. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Unless they cancelled the third or fourth highest rated show, you're just blowing hot air.





Ghost of a Rider said:


> Why would they pick up a show they don't own only to cancel it later because they don't own it? Again, you're just blowing hot air.



It's a matter of expense.   If your second highest rated show costs 2 million an episode to make and bring in 2.5 million dollars in add revenue, it doesn't do as well as a show that makes 2 million an episode in revenue, and only costs $500,000 because you are paying yourself to make it.  

For instance, the Original Battlestar Galactica (Or as I like to call it "Mormons In Space") cost nearly a million dollars an episode on 1970s money to make.  It routinely won it's time slot, but didn't make enough money to offset it's expense.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Blah blah blah... It was YOU people who created Trump and YOU who got him elected. The ever increasing and freedom-eroding Democrat economic and social policies are what got Trump elected. People were sick and tired of it and along comes a Republican candidate who was just as sick and tired of it as they were and promised to do something about it. It was inevitable. But democrats were oblivious and dismissive of conservative complaints and is why they were so shocked when he won.



Actually, the only thing Trump did that was different than other Republicans and their bag of bad ideas was that he was more openly racist, homophobic and misogynistic.  It was the same shit in shiny new packaging.  

And Trump was never elected. The people said "NO".


----------



## JoeB131

Turtlesoup said:


> Oh Geebus, RODNEY KING is a MYTH......What really happened is that he was habitual drunk/drugged up driver who fought police....as the cops tried to get him and his 2 black friends to lie on the ground and show his hands--KING fought them putting their lives in danger (KINGS two friends did not fight cops which is why you never hear of them)........KING was a threat to everyone and yet this drunk/druggy is treated as a folk hero among the black community. Stop with being stupid--this guy was no hero and was more likely run over some poor black child than help anyone. It should also be noted that he was snagged driving under the influence both before and after his famous arrest.



Nobody said that Rodney King was a hero.  The cops engaging in a high speed chase was endangering just as many people as King was.  The point was, their use of force over a minor traffic infraction was over the top. 



Turtlesoup said:


> Yes it took years for Germany to go socialist dictatorship and the same thing is happening here using the same tactics----for the US to go socialist dictatorship. The Nazis had their celebrities, propaganda media, their hate of jews, their brown shirts, their riots, and their "billionaire" class full support ......they singled out and attacked one small group/person after another who would try to stand up to them. Now the socialist/communist dem dictatorship has their celebrities, propaganda media, their hate of whites, their violent #blm and antifa, their riots, and their billionaire class full support as well---they also single out and attack one small group/person one right after another who would try to stand in their way (this week it is the entire state of florida). Same shit happens over and over in history.



First, the Nazis were hardly "socialist", despite the word "Socialist" in their name.  They sold out to the Big Corporations in Germany pretty quickly.   Read up on the "Night of the Long Knives", where the agreement was that Hitler had to purge the NSDAP of all the radical and socialist elements to get the Industrialists to accept him as Chancellor.


----------



## 22lcidw

JoeB131 said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marvel and Lucas Film employees openly attack fans on Twitter and tell them they are not wanted , they love ruining their fandoms and to stop buying their products.
> 
> Not sure why lefties get so pissy when fans take their money away and use it somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because they realize they have to build new audiences.
> 
> Look, most of us who became Star Wars fans back in the 1980's with the original trilogy, we aren't going to buy the merchandise.  If you want to sell merch, you have to build a new audience, and that means getting women into Star Wars, not just the doughy white middle aged fanboys.
Click to expand...

Putting 90 pound women into positions of beating the shit out of 200 pound buffed former navy seals is stupid. As civilization declines the payback will occur. You see it in poverty areas and do not see it.


----------



## citygator

Correll said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she said was not vile.
> 
> The problem you have with it, is that it was true.
Click to expand...




Cecilie1200 said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tone-deaf irony is breathtaking.  I am just speechless at this much lack of self-awareness.
Click to expand...




BlueGin said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> 
> 
> She said nothing vile. Clearly you are just a cultist bot spewing what you are told to.
Click to expand...

Gina is a trolling pile of vile. Her social posts are stupid.  She was fired for being a stupid troll.  Why does this bother you?  Don’t be a stupid troll.


----------



## Correll

citygator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she said was not vile.
> 
> The problem you have with it, is that it was true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tone-deaf irony is breathtaking.  I am just speechless at this much lack of self-awareness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said nothing vile. Clearly you are just a cultist bot spewing what you are told to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gina is a trolling pile of vile. Her social posts are stupid.  She was fired for being a stupid troll.  Why does this bother you?  Don’t be a stupid troll.
Click to expand...



You are a trolling pile of vile. Your posts are stupid. You are a stupid troll. 


Her point was true, that is why you hate her. And support her being fired.


----------



## citygator

Correll said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she said was not vile.
> 
> The problem you have with it, is that it was true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tone-deaf irony is breathtaking.  I am just speechless at this much lack of self-awareness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said nothing vile. Clearly you are just a cultist bot spewing what you are told to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gina is a trolling pile of vile. Her social posts are stupid.  She was fired for being a stupid troll.  Why does this bother you?  Don’t be a stupid troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a trolling pile of vile. Your posts are stupid. You are a stupid troll.
> 
> 
> Her point was true, that is why you hate her. And support her being fired.
Click to expand...

I don’t hate her. I didn’t love her character but the show is great. Don’t follow trolls on Twitter so not following her.  Public folks get reaction when they go political.  She got a reaction. Bam. Cancelled!


----------



## JoeB131

citygator said:


> I don’t hate her. I didn’t love her character but the show is great. Don’t follow trolls on Twitter so not following her. Public folks get reaction when they go political. She got a reaction. Bam. Cancelled!



Good points, all. 

The thing was, her acting range was kind of limited and her character is ultimately dispensable.


----------



## Correll

citygator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she said was not vile.
> 
> The problem you have with it, is that it was true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tone-deaf irony is breathtaking.  I am just speechless at this much lack of self-awareness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said nothing vile. Clearly you are just a cultist bot spewing what you are told to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gina is a trolling pile of vile. Her social posts are stupid.  She was fired for being a stupid troll.  Why does this bother you?  Don’t be a stupid troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a trolling pile of vile. Your posts are stupid. You are a stupid troll.
> 
> 
> Her point was true, that is why you hate her. And support her being fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t hate her. I didn’t love her character but the show is great. Don’t follow trolls on Twitter so not following her.  Public folks get reaction when they go political.  She got a reaction. Bam. Cancelled!
Click to expand...



Nope. Plenty of public people go political and are celebrated. Even make nazi references and are celebrated.

But, you have to conform. Conform, go with the herd, or the mob will destroy you.

I know you like that idea. Funny that even now you libs still lie about what this is all about.


Worried that people still might wake up to what you people really are?


----------



## Death Angel

JoeB131 said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler did everything in his power to build the hate towards the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the point I was making at all.
> 
> Sure, he built on hatred that was already deeply engrained in the culture.  But it was already there.
> 
> Just like Trump didn't invent White Racism, but he kept building on it's worst aspects.
Click to expand...

We arent the problem here dumbass.

It is you "canceling" your enemies and getting people fired BECAUSE THEY DONT AGREE WITH YOU.

YOU are the fascist


----------



## lantern2814

JoeB131 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did pay him to avoid court costs. The facts are that Kraperlimpdick TURNED DOWN 2 offers of contracts (Baltimore and Denver as well as Miami having interest until the asshole wore a Castro shirt to a press meeting). Meaning only retards like you buy the “collusion” bullshit story. 7 million when he wanted so much more. He lost. The NFL conceded nothing as Kraperlimpdick is and always will be unemployed. 7 million when the stars get so much more. Damn you’re cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin Kaepernick and the N.F.L. Settle Collusion Case (Published 2019)
> 
> 
> The league said it reached a confidentiality agreement that barred it, Mr. Kaepernick and Eric Reid from discussing the terms of the settlement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legal experts have said collusion cases are notoriously difficult to prove, which makes it highly unusual for the league to settle a case like this. It is possible Mr. Kaepernick’s lawyers had gathered enough persuasive evidence and testimony from owners, league officials and football experts that Mr. Kaepernick stood a reasonable chance of persuading the arbitrator hearing the case to rule in his favor.
> 
> Frank Hawkins, a former senior vice president of the N.F.L., said he thought the league was probably more worried about embarrassing statements from owners getting out through a hearing than about losing the case.
> 
> 
> Carl Tobias, an expert on civil litigation who teaches at the University of Richmond School of Law, said that parties settle for all sorts of reasons, even when they believe they may prevail in court. But the N.F.L., he said, most likely wanted to move on from the issue rather than risk an adverse ruling that could, among other things, taint negotiations over the league’s collective bargaining agreement, which will expire in two seasons.
> 
> “I think the N.F.L. just wanted to get this behind them and not have this threat hanging over them,” Mr. Tobias said. “I think they’d pay whatever they’d get away with to stop the hemorrhaging and the negative light on the league.”
Click to expand...

Yet Kraperlimpdick would have been laughed out of court. Again, you can NOT refuse two contract offers, then cry collusion. It doesn’t work that way. Just paying off a nuisance who would have kept them spending millions more with endless appeals.


----------



## lantern2814

citygator said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she said was not vile.
> 
> The problem you have with it, is that it was true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tone-deaf irony is breathtaking.  I am just speechless at this much lack of self-awareness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citygator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say vile things and get what’s coming to you legally from the public. The government had no part in the free market decision she is repulsive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said nothing vile. Clearly you are just a cultist bot spewing what you are told to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gina is a trolling pile of vile. Her social posts are stupid.  She was fired for being a stupid troll.  Why does this bother you?  Don’t be a stupid troll.
Click to expand...

Then why hasn’t Pascal been sent packing too? We’ll wait while you sputter and make excuses for him.


----------



## JoeB131

lantern2814 said:


> Yet Kraperlimpdick would have been laughed out of court. Again, you can NOT refuse two contract offers, then cry collusion. It doesn’t work that way. Just paying off a nuisance who would have kept them spending millions more with endless appeals.



Actually, more like, they didn't want all their internal documents coming out during discovery.  

You don't settle when you have a strong case.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, conservatives _can't_ broadcast whatever they like to the entire world
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Start a website. *Pay for hosting*. Broadcast anything you like. Nobody is getting banned for posting anything "conservative" anyway. If your campaign of complaining involves conflating the idiotic, deadly lies about the pandemic and the election with "conservatism", then you are willingly digging the grave for conservatism. "It's your funeral", as they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Parler did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. Like Parler did. And depending on your content, you may have to buy your own servers. Unlike Parler.
Click to expand...


Keep moving those silencing goalposts you fascist fucktard.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It is the truth.


It is false. She was an outspoken republican when they hired her. Then, they hired her again for another season. So no, that's total bullshit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, conservatives _can't_ broadcast whatever they like to the entire world
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Start a website. *Pay for hosting*. Broadcast anything you like. Nobody is getting banned for posting anything "conservative" anyway. If your campaign of complaining involves conflating the idiotic, deadly lies about the pandemic and the election with "conservatism", then you are willingly digging the grave for conservatism. "It's your funeral", as they say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Parler did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct. Like Parler did. And depending on your content, you may have to buy your own servers. Unlike Parler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep moving those silencing goalposts you fascist fucktard.
Click to expand...

Keep whining like a little entitled baby that you don't get to say whatever you want on forums like this one without gettimg banned. Does the white victimhood get any stronger than it is with you? Doubtful.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> It is false. She was an outspoken republican when they hired her. Then, they hired her again for another season. So no, that's total bullshit.
Click to expand...


So then could we say that she was not fired for being conservative but rather, because she stated conservative views? That's kind of like: It's okay to BE conservative,  just don't say or do conservative things.


----------



## lantern2814

JoeB131 said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Kraperlimpdick would have been laughed out of court. Again, you can NOT refuse two contract offers, then cry collusion. It doesn’t work that way. Just paying off a nuisance who would have kept them spending millions more with endless appeals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, more like, they didn't want all their internal documents coming out during discovery.
> 
> You don't settle when you have a strong case.
Click to expand...

Sorry, the fukwit turned down 2 contracts. Nullifying his right to cry collusion. The NFL settled for far less than the years long court cases would have cost. And Kraperlimpdick remains unemployed. Win-win.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> It is false. She was an outspoken republican when they hired her. Then, they hired her again for another season. So no, that's total bullshit.
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? Link it...and make sure it has the contract details. Pretty sure she was contracted for multiple seasons immediately.


----------



## candycorn

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She compared the plight of being banned from Twitter to the Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Mandalorian' 's Gina Carano Faces Backlash for Controversial Social Media Posts
> 
> 
> The actress has come under fire after she seemingly compared the treatment of conservatives in the U.S. to that of Jewish people during Nazi-era Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking loons compare almost everything you disagree with to all the bad shit the Nazi's did?
Click to expand...


wow


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion of Sandmann needing the "smirk slapped off his face" is irrelevant to the lies and false narrative you pushed about the incident with Phillips. Everything you said about the incident itself was a lie. You couldn't even use his real name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Smirkly McBitchslap, little Entitled Catholic Bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for Brown, you didn't get half of that right either. You didn't even know about the convenience store security video that showed the clerk putting the cigars back on the shelf after Brown's initial visit to the store earlier that day. You kept ignoring, skimming past or downplaying Brown's attack on Chauvin in the cruiser and trying to take his gun as if this wouldn't have any bearing on Chauvin thinking Brown might be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that matters.  What matters.
> 
> Unarmed black kid, 157 feet away, with his hands up.  Shot six times by a thug cop who had been fired from another police department.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Even if what you say about Republicans later is true, the least we can say is that the Democrats were just as racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, you can't say that at all.  Democrats expunged their racists, Republicans welcomed them with open arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the coroner and D.A. ruled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, we're done.  Chauvin is going to jail for the rest of his life, as he should.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the 400,000 dead, just think of them as unborn babies. Maybe that'll cool the faux outrage fire in your breast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aborted Fetuses aren't people.  Even the women they are inside don't care about them. The 400K Dead who died of TRUMP PLAGUE will have people who will miss them.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the jobs lost, the jobs were lost due to COVID restrictions, not because of anything Trump did (or didn't do).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, first, the economy was going into recession before Trump Plague broke out. Secondly, yes, the fact that he didn't take preventative measures in February and march is why we had restrictions in April that crippled the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is worth pointing out that Dukakis left Willie Horton out of jail and he brutally tortured and raped and robbed a couple of innocent people.
> 
> That was bad judgement on Dukakis's part and a valid campaign issue.
> 
> Only a wace baiting asshole would use it as evidence of wacism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, look KKKorrel is back.
> 
> First, Dukakis didn't let anyone out.  The Furlough Program was devised by his predecessor.
> 
> Second, putting a picture of the SCARY BLACK MAN on TV and lying about it was appealing to racism.  Calling him "Willie Horton" was racism.  Horton never referred to himself as "Willie".
> 
> Even Lee Atwater, the Racist who came up with it, apologized for it on his deathbed before he was about to meet his maker.
Click to expand...

 Poor Joe fat fuck, the unapologetic commie....still bitter that the kid stood his ground against one of your fellow commies that wasn't the Vietnam vet he claimed to be? COOL!   What I find even funnier is that you still persist that you believe he was "smirking" and that he should have been "slapped" for his facial expression. God knows that had you been there that you would have soiled yourself at the very prospect of having to "put up or shut up". You have always been ten pounds of bullshit stuffed into a five pound sack. You are this forum's biggest blowhard and given the competition? That's quite an accomplishment....."Thar she blows!!!!!!!!!"

(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Poor Joe fat fuck, the unapologetic commie....still bitter that the kid stood his ground against one of your fellow commies that wasn't the Vietnam vet he claimed to be? COOL! What I find even funnier is that you still persist that you believe he was "smirking" and that he should have been "slapped" for his facial expression.



For those playing along at home, Dale is a Cocksucker who gets on here claiming Sandy Hook was a hoax. 

He is truly an awful person in every sense of the word.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Joe fat fuck, the unapologetic commie....still bitter that the kid stood his ground against one of your fellow commies that wasn't the Vietnam vet he claimed to be? COOL! What I find even funnier is that you still persist that you believe he was "smirking" and that he should have been "slapped" for his facial expression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those playing along at home, Dale is a Cocksucker who gets on here claiming Sandy Hook was a hoax.
> 
> He is truly an awful person in every sense of the word.
Click to expand...

 Joe Blowhard, the card carrying commie, why is it that you can never explain even one of the 100 plus anomalies that was Sandy Hoax? You get flustered and totally tongue tied and resort to lame insults. You waddle into the fray and then whine like a little bitch when you get bitch-slapped.....I am hardly to blame for your ignorance.

(snicker)


----------



## Turtlesoup

JoeB131 said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> King was a habitual drunk and druggy who insisted on driving putting everyone's lives in danger. The cops have to get drunks and druggies off the roads in order to protect the public. Interesting that you blame the cops for doing their jobs than the race hustlers hero, drunk/druggy KING.. Running from cops, putting other peoples lives in danger, and using drugs while driving putting other peoples lives in danger is NOT a minor traffic infraction. Why would you even try to claim such as being so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that they were trying to arrest him, it was THE EXCESSIVE FORCE.  I mean, yeah, you can have the cops shoot jaywalkers and litterers in the street, and you might even get a reduction in petty offenses, but most of us wouldn't want to live in such a society.
> 
> 
> 
> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were absolutely socialists 100%-------they attracted their members by PROMISING freeshit that other people earned. This is socialism/communism. Because of their promises of freechit---they attracted the criminals and thugs that the nazis would use to terrorize others called the SA which would later give birth to the smaller more controllable SS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ on a Pogo Stick, this is why we shouldn't let the Funditards Home School their kids.
Click to expand...

YOu don't like the FACTS of the case?  So you decide to throw out an insult and hope that it covers the TRUTH?  I think you know where you can stick yourself.


Oh, FYI----Teachers suck as a group-----homeschooled even religious home schooled kids do better on tests and learn far more than there public schooled counter parts.  (Teachers have always been overrated overpaid babysitters...there are exceptions but you aren't one of them.)


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Joe Blowhard, the card carrying commie, why is it that you can never explain even one of the 100 plus anomalies that was Sandy Hoax?



Because they are all retarded, and frankly, life is too short to debunk every crazy lie you nuts spread among yourselves.  

The biggest anomaly is actually on the nutters.  How could you get tens of thousands of people to all prank us for no apparent reason.  

You really need to see a shrink about why you are such an awful piece of human filth, but I can't think of a single therapist I dislike enough to wish you upon.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oh man... Cant make this shit up

Sorry, but this is just funny. She gave the big "fuck you" to her employer on social media. And they returned the favor. 









						Gina Carano Learned She Was Fired From The Mandalorian On Social Media
					

Carano reacts to her firing.




					screenrant.com
				




*The Mandalorian's Gina Carano Learned She Was Fired By Disney On Social Media*


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh man... Cant make this shit up
> 
> Sorry, but this is just funny. She gave the big "fuck you" to her employer on social media. And they returned the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gina Carano Learned She Was Fired From The Mandalorian On Social Media
> 
> 
> Carano reacts to her firing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenrant.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Mandalorian's Gina Carano Learned She Was Fired By Disney On Social Media*



What do you mean she gave the big "Fuck you" to her employer? I read the entire article and I don't see what you're talking about.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ghost of a Rider said:


> What do you mean she gave the big "Fuck you" to her employer?


She had been warned. You can figure out the rest.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean she gave the big "Fuck you" to her employer?
> 
> 
> 
> She had been warned. You can figure out the rest.
Click to expand...


The article doesn't say she was warned.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeP lives in a fantasy world. Novel concept, allow people to act like adults. So many cops killing people? You named what, five out of how many hundreds of thousands? You're a real piece of work. News has also come out that Disney is petrified of the far left and does what it can to appease them for fear of social media attacks or worse. Yep, this is America 2021.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh man... Cant make this shit up
> 
> Sorry, but this is just funny. She gave the big "fuck you" to her employer on social media. And they returned the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gina Carano Learned She Was Fired From The Mandalorian On Social Media
> 
> 
> Carano reacts to her firing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenrant.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Mandalorian's Gina Carano Learned She Was Fired By Disney On Social Media*



Yes, we all know that you're gleeful about the idea of your political opponents being silenced.  Because God knows, the only hope in Hell you ever have a winning an argument is if other person is unable to speak.  

The easiest way to tell that leftism is a pile of evil horseshit is to look at the "people" who support it, and the methods they cheer for.  Congratulations on being the biggest argument AGAINST everything you believe in.

Gina Carano's career will be just fine.  You, on the other hand, will be a cringing, servile slave forever.

Enjoy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man... Cant make this shit up
> 
> Sorry, but this is just funny. She gave the big "fuck you" to her employer on social media. And they returned the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gina Carano Learned She Was Fired From The Mandalorian On Social Media
> 
> 
> Carano reacts to her firing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenrant.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Mandalorian's Gina Carano Learned She Was Fired By Disney On Social Media*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean she gave the big "Fuck you" to her employer? I read the entire article and I don't see what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


In left-world, being employed by someone means that they own you and get to decide what you think.  Therefore, daring to hold and express an opinion not endorsed by your employer/master is seen as a slave rebellion.

Really makes you want to be just like Fart and share his chains, doesn't it?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean she gave the big "Fuck you" to her employer?
> 
> 
> 
> She had been warned. You can figure out the rest.
Click to expand...


"She had been warned not to defy her masters.  She deserved to be whipped for getting uppity."

Good dog.  I'm sure your master will pat you on the head.  Now get back to your kennel.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean she gave the big "Fuck you" to her employer?
> 
> 
> 
> She had been warned. You can figure out the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article doesn't say she was warned.
Click to expand...


Who cares if she was or wasn't?  If my employer had the gall to "warn" me about what I do on my personal social media, I'd tell him to go fuck himself with a barbed-wire dildo.  But then, I'm not a whining lickspittle like Fart is.


----------



## Correll

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh man... Cant make this shit up
> 
> Sorry, but this is just funny. She gave the big "fuck you" to her employer on social media. And they returned the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gina Carano Learned She Was Fired From The Mandalorian On Social Media
> 
> 
> Carano reacts to her firing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenrant.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Mandalorian's Gina Carano Learned She Was Fired By Disney On Social Media*




Um, she didn't.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cecilie1200 said:


> Yes, we all know that you're gleeful about the idea of your political opponents being silenced.


She wasn't silenced, ya dumb shit. Next.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cecilie1200 said:


> She had been warned not to defy her masters.


You mean, employers. You little pussy white wing wannabe victims don't even remember how NOT to lie. Trump has turned your brains to mush.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we all know that you're gleeful about the idea of your political opponents being silenced.
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't silenced, ya dumb shit. Next.
Click to expand...


"I declare that THIS is the truth, so it's settled."

Yeah, hold your breath waiting for that to happen, Fart.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had been warned not to defy her masters.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, employers. You little pussy white wing wannabe victims don't even remember how NOT to lie. Trump has turned your brains to mush.
Click to expand...


No, hon, we're talking about YOUR worldview.  Employers don't "warn" you about personal behavior on your own time; masters do.  And since you think it's perfectly spiffy for Disney to dictate to her, and that she deserved to be fired for not doing as they said, you're clearly okay with employers being masters.

You little pussy left-wing wannabe slaves never even KNEW how to think.  Democrats have turned you into whipped dogs.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> His hands weren't "up". He had them raised only to about waist level because he realized he'd been shot in the hand and was looking at it. Right after that he started advancing on Chauvin and that's when Chauvin shot him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Wilson, not Chauvin, said.   Wait. I know. So many fucking thug cops murdering so many black people, it's just hard to keep them all straight, coming up with lame ass defenses.
Click to expand...


Don’t be an idiot. I’m surprised you can get the names straight, considering everything else you get wrong.



> 14 witnesses said Brown had his hands up.  The DA ignored them, let Wilson make a self-serving statement in front of the grand jury without challenge.



I’m more persuaded by witnesses who don’t hate cops and were not determined from the beginning to hang Wilson before the investigation was even complete.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Nope. That's not what I read. I researched all this during our last discussion and it clearly stated that he was only let go because they shut down the precinct but he was not under investigation himself. If you actually read this somewhere then you need to provide a link.





> It doesn't matter. It actually wasn't a precinct, it was a police department.  A police department so troubled by white cops abusing black residents, they had to fire them all and start over again.



Actually, it does matter if some cop hater like yourself is falsely claiming Wilson was fired for improprieties committed by other cops.

This false narrative of yours has colored your picture of the incident and reveals your unwillingness to be objective.



> The police there routinely abused black residents, including one woman who was shot at during a traffic violation outside the city limits, and another who was beaten up on her porch because she made a joke. This is where Darren Wilson learned to be a cop, and it shows.



Unless he was charged with or found guilty of the same violations then it in fact does _not_ show. He was not.

This further proves your hatred of cops, your inobjectivity and your penchant for judging people by the actions of others within the group.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Interesting. Was this because they were black? And at that time, did you think they were just trying to be loved by whitey?





> Um, no, because I'm always suspicious of anyone who acts like he's trying to tell me what I want to hear.



So why are you not suspicious of cop haters?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Because if you get a lot of bad cops to quit, you'll also lose some good cops and you probably already have. A lot of cops are sick and tired of being treated as pariahs by hate-peddlers such as yourself just for being cops and they're leaving the force. Because of the reckless way the crusade was conducted, the message about bad cops got last in the clamor and now people are protesting ALL cops and hating them. Congratulations.





> Don't let the door hit them in the ass on the way out.  With what cops get paid, and the kinds of benefits they get, there'd be a lot of good people lining up to take those jobs.



What makes you think you’re not just going to get a whole new batch of bad cops? Dumbass.



> The problem with the "Good Cops" is that they were way to tolerant of the bad cops.   Take Chauvin.  THree other cops just STOOD THERE for nine minutes while he was choking the life out of Floyd.  Or Van Dyke, the piece of human garbage who shot Laquan McDonald 16 times when he was lying on the ground.  The other cops all filed false statements, (contradicted by video), intimidated witnesses and destroyed evidence. The chain of command issued statements that were wrong, contradicted by the Coroner's office and hid the evidence for nearly a year.  The Police Union (the biggest problem of all) spent Millions on his defense, dragging the case out for three years before a corrupt judge overruled the jury, ignored most of the things tha he was convicted for and gave him six years.



Blah blah blah So what you’re saying is there are no good cops.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So your solution is to, what, waste even more of them? That's a pretty stupid excuse for not being more careful while having sex.





> The world is already overpopulated.   I don't want to share my streets with people whose parents didn't want them.



Even if they’re law-abiding upstanding people?



> Ideal world, people will always use contraception properly and will always pick partners who are good father material.   Real World.  People don't do that, and we don't need a bunch of religious nuts telling them what to do.



There will always be racists too but that hasn’t stopped you from falsely calling people racist and spreading lies about them.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You wanna know something? We would have lost lots of people anyway. This is not a defense of Trump, it's a statement about who we are as a country and as human beings. People were not going to stay shut in indefinitely no matter what Pelosi or anyone said.





> Yes, we would have lost some people anyway.
> 
> We'd have lost less if Trump hadn't lied about how dangerous the virus was, because he didn't want to panic the stock market. We'd have lost less if he didn't hold Super-Spreader events.   We'd have lost less if he didn't make mask wearing a cultural issue.  We'd have been better prepared if he restocked the national supply, or hadn't put his idiot son-in-law in charge of the relief effort.
> 
> We'd been better prepared if he didn't call it a hoax, or hadn't disbanded the Pandemic Response Team.



Don’t give me that shit about super spreader events when Antifa and BLM were massing in the streets and no one said shit.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Besides all that, some Democrats were advocating opening the country back up because we couldn't stay shut down indefinitely. They were saying this right after the new, more virulent strain of Covid was coming out.





> yes, we needed to open up, after precautions were taken.



Why didn’t they just keep the country open and take the same precautions in the first place?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So, Democrats were screaming for Trump to do something; some states already had their own protocols and curfews in place with businesses shut down and little to no travel being allowed; people were being shamed for not wearing a mask and after all that, when the pandemic actually seems to be getting worse, now they're screaming to open the country back up.





> The problem here is that people are mostly ignoring a lot of the shutdowns.  For instance, you'd have never known IL had a indoor dining ban, most of the restaurants were ignoring it the second time around.



Exactly.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeP lives in a fantasy world. Novel concept, allow people to act like adults. So many cops killing people? You named what, five out of how many hundreds of thousands? You're a real piece of work.



It's kind of funny to watch so called 'libertarians" defend police misconduct. 

ONE case of police misconduct is too many.  At least in a sane world.  

Now, realistically, people are going to make mistakes.  But what you need is transparency and consequences. 

On the topic of police killing people, American cops kill 1000 people every year.  If you look at any other G-7 nation, it's nowhere near that.  Most of those 1000 people killed by police aren't scrutinized, it's the cases where you have some real serious misconduct that are. 



AzogtheDefiler said:


> News has also come out that Disney is petrified of the far left and does what it can to appease them for fear of social media attacks or worse. Yep, this is America 2021.



Disney is a business.  They made a business decision.  They decided that Gina's character wasn't really popular enough to put up with all the times she gets into trouble saying racist, homophobic or crazy things on social media.  

Again, it's kind of funny to watch the pro-Business people on the right upset and suddenly forgetting THEY were the ones who insisted on "At Will" employment in this country.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> JoeP lives in a fantasy world. Novel concept, allow people to act like adults. So many cops killing people? You named what, five out of how many hundreds of thousands? You're a real piece of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of funny to watch so called 'libertarians" defend police misconduct.
> 
> ONE case of police misconduct is too many.  At least in a sane world.
> 
> Now, realistically, people are going to make mistakes.  But what you need is transparency and consequences.
> 
> On the topic of police killing people, American cops kill 1000 people every year.  If you look at any other G-7 nation, it's nowhere near that.  Most of those 1000 people killed by police aren't scrutinized, it's the cases where you have some real serious misconduct that are.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> News has also come out that Disney is petrified of the far left and does what it can to appease them for fear of social media attacks or worse. Yep, this is America 2021.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disney is a business.  They made a business decision.  They decided that Gina's character wasn't really popular enough to put up with all the times she gets into trouble saying racist, homophobic or crazy things on social media.
> 
> Again, it's kind of funny to watch the pro-Business people on the right upset and suddenly forgetting THEY were the ones who insisted on "At Will" employment in this country.
Click to expand...

Zzzzzzz it’s kind of funny when Disney admits they are petrified of the far left and it’s violence so they just appease them. How proud you must be...

Blue Lives Matter. Support our police force.


----------



## JoeB131

A mass of Whataboutisms, the sure sign a MAGAt is losing an argument. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’m more persuaded by witnesses who don’t hate cops and were not determined from the beginning to hang Wilson before the investigation was even complete.



Only a Child Screams "WHY DO YOU HATE ME" when confronted with correction for bad behavior. An adult engages in circumspection.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Actually, it does matter if some cop hater like yourself is falsely claiming Wilson was fired for improprieties committed by other cops.



The point is, he was fired.  Some of the cops who were let go were rehired by the reorganized Jennings PD.  Wilson wasn't.  And this is kind of a common thing among the bad cops.  They all have dicey records.  Van Dyke had 20 civilian complaints, including one case where he dislocated the shoulder of a passenger during a traffic stop.  (The City paid out $375,000).  Loehmann (Tamir Rice's killer) had been fired from a suburban police department for emotional instability.  Wilson was fired because he was part of a corrupt police department.  Chauven was involved in several previous shootings and reckless car chases.  these guys were disasters looking for a place to happen.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> This further proves your hatred of cops, your inobjectivity and your penchant for judging people by the actions of others within the group.



Um. No. I have cops in my family.  I don't hate cops.  I do hate police misconduct. 




Ghost of a Rider said:


> What makes you think you’re not just going to get a whole new batch of bad cops? Dumbass.



Well, to start with, these police departments will be more racially diverse. It won't be the Old Boys White club. Second, you'll have standards this time, maybe proper psychological screenings. Third, you get the unions out of the disciplinary process.   They never should have been in that to start with.  There's a whole slew of reforms that are needed. 




Ghost of a Rider said:


> Blah blah blah So what you’re saying is there are no good cops.



NO, I'm saying the Good cops cover for the bad cops, and that's the problem.  

Now, let's talk about an organization I really do hate, the Roman Catholic Church.  The thing is, even I'll admit, most Catholic Priests aren't pedophiles.  Yeah, I'll occasionally do the Fr. McFeely cheap shot joke, but Lasso of Truth moment, I am willing to admit that 99% of priests became priests because they really believe in the invisible sky man and Zombie on a stick.   And then you have 1% who are kiddy diddlers. The problem was, the Church covered for the Kiddie diddlers for years.  Priests kept quiet about them when they heard confessions, dioceses moved them from parish to parish without warning people, the Church's lawyers paid off families with NDA's.  The Church failed to clean house.  The Vatican even called Bernard Law to Rome five minutes before he was about to get indicted. 

Same thing with the cops. Most cops are actually good guys, who became cops for mostly the right reasons.  And then you have your guys like Chauven, Wilson, Loehmann, Van Dyke, who often have long records of misconduct before they finally killed someone.  Internal affairs is considered the enemy by police departments, given wonderful nicknames like "the Rat Squad".  

This is the culture that needs to change. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Don’t give me that shit about super spreader events when Antifa and BLM were massing in the streets and no one said shit.



Yeah, kind of hard to get people worked up about a disease when they are being murdered by the police. 

Point was, Trump held super-spreader events.... he was warned they were a bad idea.  He caught Covid himself and gave it to his family.  Herman Cain died because he bought into the "Covid is a Hoax" hype.  (See, now there's an Uncle Tom who took it too far.)


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Zzzzzzz it’s kind of funny when Disney admits they are petrified of the far left and it’s violence so they just appease them. How proud you must be...



Except no one threatened violence.   Disney made a decision to fire her long before the latest incident, because of previous dumb things she said.  they just felt the need to publicly say, "She's not under contract" 



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Blue Lives Matter. Support our police force.



I'm all for the good cops.  I'm tired of paying for the misconduct of the bad ones.  

City of Chicago in 2018 paid out 180 MILLION dollars to settle police misconduct claims.  That's the height of fiscal irresponsibility.   Clearly, fining people wasn't prompting reform.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zzzzzzz it’s kind of funny when Disney admits they are petrified of the far left and it’s violence so they just appease them. How proud you must be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except no one threatened violence.   Disney made a decision to fire her long before the latest incident, because of previous dumb things she said.  they just felt the need to publicly say, "She's not under contract"
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Lives Matter. Support our police force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm all for the good cops.  I'm tired of paying for the misconduct of the bad ones.
> 
> City of Chicago in 2018 paid out 180 MILLION dollars to settle police misconduct claims.  That's the height of fiscal irresponsibility.   Clearly, fining people wasn't prompting reform.
Click to expand...

Disney saw what the far left does when the far left is angered. They were petrified. Gina got another job rather quickly.









						Gina Carano Hits Back, Announces New Movie Project With Ben Shapiro’s Daily Wire: “They Can’t Cancel Us If We Don’t Let Them”
					

EXCLUSIVE: Less than 24 hours after her explosive ouster from Star Wars series The Mandalorian for incendiary social media posts, Gina Carano has hit back at her detractors and revealed a new movie…




					www.google.com
				




Mayor of Chicago is a Democrat. So maybe you need a new mayor and stop settling lawsuits?


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Disney saw what the far left does when the far left is angered. They were petrified. Gina got another job rather quickly.



yeah, I'm sure she'll make a lot of money doing a cheap web series no one will watch.  

Disney saw that a marginal actress wasn't worth the controversy when they are trying to make a fun space adventure for the whole family.  

Let's be honest.  Disney paid 4 BILLION for the Star Wars IP. So far they've produced five movies (one of which flopped) and one TV show.   No one was rushing out to buy a Cara Dune Doll.  

Disney was just as fast to drop the Rose Tico Character from the _Rise of Skywalker_ when the fans hated on her.  Even though she was the darling of the left for being the "First woman of color in Star Wars", she became the subject of a lot of bad behavior by white fanboys.  Some of it was racism, some of it was that she became the focal point of a lot of the criticism of _The Last Jedi_.  






And frankly, I didn't have much of a problem with it from a business or creative point of view.  There was nowhere to take the character and the fans didn't like her.  Of course, _Rise of Skywalker_ managed to totally suck without any help from her, but they still made the business decision to sideline her character.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Cecilie1200 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean she gave the big "Fuck you" to her employer?
> 
> 
> 
> She had been warned. You can figure out the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article doesn't say she was warned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares if she was or wasn't?  If my employer had the gall to "warn" me about what I do on my personal social media, I'd tell him to go fuck himself with a barbed-wire dildo.  But then, I'm not a whining lickspittle like Fart is.
Click to expand...


I absolutely agree. However, I’m pointing out that he’s saying she was warned when the article doesn’t that. As far as I know, Disney never said shit to her about her tweets before they fired her.

Folks like Fort Fun have a penchant for blandishment for dramatic effect. Huffpost is especially bad about that with their headlines.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mayor of Chicago is a Democrat. So maybe you need a new mayor and stop settling lawsuits?



No, we need cops to stop brutalizing people.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disney saw what the far left does when the far left is angered. They were petrified. Gina got another job rather quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm sure she'll make a lot of money doing a cheap web series no one will watch.
> 
> Disney saw that a marginal actress wasn't worth the controversy when they are trying to make a fun space adventure for the whole family.
> 
> Let's be honest.  Disney paid 4 BILLION for the Star Wars IP. So far they've produced five movies (one of which flopped) and one TV show.   No one was rushing out to buy a Cara Dune Doll.
> 
> Disney was just as fast to drop the Rose Tico Character from the _Rise of Skywalker_ when the fans hated on her.  Even though she was the darling of the left for being the "First woman of color in Star Wars", she became the subject of a lot of bad behavior by white fanboys.  Some of it was racism, some of it was that she became the focal point of a lot of the criticism of _The Last Jedi_.
> 
> View attachment 459402
> 
> And frankly, I didn't have much of a problem with it from a business or creative point of view.  There was nowhere to take the character and the fans didn't like her.  Of course, _Rise of Skywalker_ managed to totally suck without any help from her, but they still made the business decision to sideline her character.
Click to expand...

Disney isn’t the issue. The real issue is cancel culture. If Disney dropped her for saying Disney needs to be more diverse there would be outrage like you would not believe. The hypocrisy is the issue Disney can’t even state how they truly feel for fear of repercussions. That’s being honest. You should try it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> A mass of Whataboutisms, the sure sign a MAGAt is losing an argument.



What?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’m more persuaded by witnesses who don’t hate cops and were not determined from the beginning to hang Wilson before the investigation was even complete.





> Only a Child Screams "WHY DO YOU HATE ME" when confronted with correction for bad behavior. An adult engages in circumspection.



Again, what?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Actually, it does matter if some cop hater like yourself is falsely claiming Wilson was fired for improprieties committed by other cops.





> The point is, he was fired.



No, he was not.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> This further proves your hatred of cops, your inobjectivity and your penchant for judging people by the actions of others within the group.





> Um. No. I have cops in my family.  I don't hate cops.  I do hate police misconduct.



I have blacks in my family and told you this. But that didn’t stop you from calling me racist anyway, did it?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> What makes you think you’re not just going to get a whole new batch of bad cops? Dumbass.





> Well, to start with, these police departments will be more racially diverse. It won't be the Old Boys White club. Second, you'll have standards this time, maybe proper psychological screenings. Third, you get the unions out of the disciplinary process.   They never should have been in that to start with.  There's a whole slew of reforms that are needed.



What I get from this is, you don’t want good white cops, you want more black cops.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Blah blah blah So what you’re saying is there are no good cops.





> NO, I'm saying the Good cops cover for the bad cops, and that's the problem.



In other words, they’re bad cops.



> Same thing with the cops. Most cops are actually good guys, who became cops for mostly the right reasons.  And then you have your guys like Chauven, Wilson, Loehmann, Van Dyke, who often have long records of misconduct before they finally killed someone.  Internal affairs is considered the enemy by police departments, given wonderful nicknames like "the Rat Squad".
> 
> This is the culture that needs to change.



Maybe the culture needs to change, maybe it doesn’t. But it sure doesn’t help matters when people like you assume every time a black man is shot by a cop, it was out of racism or that it wasn’t necessary and you start rioting in the streets before you get the whole story.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Don’t give me that shit about super spreader events when Antifa and BLM were massing in the streets and no one said shit.





> Yeah, kind of hard to get people worked up about a disease when they are being murdered by the police.



A few dead by cops compared to 400,000 by Covid and they think that mobbing in the streets is a smart thing to do? 

If these punks had any sense they would know that they can destroy businesses and property at any time. 



> Point was, Trump held super-spreader events.... he was warned they were a bad idea.  He caught Covid himself and gave it to his family.  Herman Cain died because he bought into the "Covid is a Hoax" hype.  (See, now there's an Uncle Tom who took it too far.)



The rioters knew that their super spreader riot events were a bad idea too. How many of those idiots got Covid and brought it to their families because they felt that expressing their fake moral outrage was more important?


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Blowhard, the card carrying commie, why is it that you can never explain even one of the 100 plus anomalies that was Sandy Hoax?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are all retarded, and frankly, life is too short to debunk every crazy lie you nuts spread among yourselves.
> 
> The biggest anomaly is actually on the nutters.  How could you get tens of thousands of people to all prank us for no apparent reason.
> 
> You really need to see a shrink about why you are such an awful piece of human filth, but I can't think of a single therapist I dislike enough to wish you upon.
Click to expand...


Joe Blowhard,. the card carrying, bloated commie? The last bastion of hope, the last card a stupid fuck likem yourself can play when you have had your fat ass kicked to the curb in a debate is to play the "UH-uh" card and then go off on a tirade of nonsensical insults. It is one of many reasons as to why I "OWN" you, lock, stock and barrel. You have no debate skills because your opinions are fact free. I work you like a mule as it pertains to this pathetic psy-op and you always lose your temper. There isn't a single scenario that I could ever conjure up as to where I would ever wish to curry favor with a fat, blowhard such as yourself........

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Disney isn’t the issue. The real issue is cancel culture. If Disney dropped her for saying Disney needs to be more diverse there would be outrage like you would not believe. The hypocrisy is the issue Disney can’t even state how they truly feel for fear of repercussions. That’s being honest. You should try it.



Except Disney has cut ties with John Boyega for criticizing how he and Tran were underutilized in the films because they were people of color...    They were also criticized for cutting out the lesbian kiss at the end in China.  No matter what they are going to do, they are going to get criticized. 

Most companies won't be honest about why they fire people.  Usually, if you call a company about why Bob left their employ, they won't tell you.  

Now, "Cancel Culture".  Did you guys forget all the times you insisted on attacking people when they didn't reflect your views?  How much money did the Jews spend trying to get Omar and AOC voted out of Congress for not declaring their eternal love for the Zionist Entity?


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Joe Blowhard,. the card carrying, bloated commie? The last bastion of hope, the last card a stupid fuck likem yourself can play when you have had your fat ass kicked to the curb in a debate is to play the "UH-uh" card and then go off on a tirade of nonsensical insults. It is one of many reasons as to why I "OWN" you, lock, stock and barrel. You have no debate skills because your opinions are fact free. I work you like a mule as it pertains to this pathetic psy-op and you always lose your temper. There isn't a single scenario that I could ever conjure up as to where I would ever wish to curry favor with a fat, blowhard such as yourself........



Wow, dude, your prose is getting into some weird fantasy stuff.  Do you have a fatty fetish?  That would explain much.   But you're not my type. 

You are an awful human being because you look at a parent whose child was just murdered, and the first thought in your head was "That's a Crisis Actor"!!!


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I have blacks in my family and told you this. But that didn’t stop you from calling me racist anyway, did it?



Well, maybe you need to stop embracing racists, then.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> What I get from this is, you don’t want good white cops, you want more black cops.



Police forces could be more diverse, yes.  Chicago, for instance, Whites only make up 35% of the population, but they are 70% of the police force.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> In other words, they’re bad cops.



There are no other words, just the words I stated.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Maybe the culture needs to change, maybe it doesn’t. But it sure doesn’t help matters when people like you assume every time a black man is shot by a cop, it was out of racism or that it wasn’t necessary and you start rioting in the streets before you get the whole story.



Quite the contrary... Cops kill 1000 people every year.  Of those, about 30% are black.  They don't have a riot "every time".   They don't even have riots most of the time when it's something really egregious.  They had riots this time because they got fed up with nothing being done in the really egregious cases.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> A few dead by cops compared to 400,000 by Covid and they think that mobbing in the streets is a smart thing to do?
> 
> If these punks had any sense they would know that they can destroy businesses and property at any time.



It's kind of the opposite.  Because of TRUMP PLAGUE, a lot of these people were left stewing in their homes, watching TV.  Because of TRUMP RECESSION, a lot of them didn't have jobs. So, yes, no surprise, when you had an inciting incident, that being the graphic and brutal murder of George Floyd, the whole thing went up in flames 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The rioters knew that their super spreader riot events were a bad idea too. How many of those idiots got Covid and brought it to their families because they felt that expressing their fake moral outrage was more important?



Just because you don't get the moral outrage doesn't mean it's fake.  Check your privilege.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disney isn’t the issue. The real issue is cancel culture. If Disney dropped her for saying Disney needs to be more diverse there would be outrage like you would not believe. The hypocrisy is the issue Disney can’t even state how they truly feel for fear of repercussions. That’s being honest. You should try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Disney has cut ties with John Boyega for criticizing how he and Tran were underutilized in the films because they were people of color...    They were also criticized for cutting out the lesbian kiss at the end in China.  No matter what they are going to do, they are going to get criticized.
> 
> Most companies won't be honest about why they fire people.  Usually, if you call a company about why Bob left their employ, they won't tell you.
> 
> Now, "Cancel Culture".  Did you guys forget all the times you insisted on attacking people when they didn't reflect your views?  How much money did the Jews spend trying to get Omar and AOC voted out of Congress for not declaring their eternal love for the Zionist Entity?
Click to expand...

Who is “you guys”? John Boyega wasn’t under contract. The series of movies was over. Gina had a contract and due to leftist influence Disney fired her.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Who is “you guys”? John Boyega wasn’t under contract. The series of movies was over. Gina had a contract and due to leftist influence Disney fired her.



Gina wasn't under contract, either... that was the point.  After she started talking about Nazis, the company decided she really didn't have a place in their Fun Space Adventure for the Whole Family.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have blacks in my family and told you this. But that didn’t stop you from calling me racist anyway, did it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe you need to stop embracing racists, then.
Click to expand...


If my having blacks in my family changes nothing then you having cops in your family also changes nothing. You can’t have it both ways.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> What I get from this is, you don’t want good white cops, you want more black cops.





> Police forces could be more diverse, yes.  Chicago, for instance, Whites only make up 35% of the population, but they are 70% of the police force.



No one is stopping blacks from becoming police officers.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> In other words, they’re bad cops.





> There are no other words, just the words I stated.



Right, that they are bad cops.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Maybe the culture needs to change, maybe it doesn’t. But it sure doesn’t help matters when people like you assume every time a black man is shot by a cop, it was out of racism or that it wasn’t necessary and you start rioting in the streets before you get the whole story.





> Quite the contrary... Cops kill 1000 people every year.  Of those, about 30% are black.  They don't have a riot "every time".   They don't even have riots most of the time when it's something really egregious.  They had riots this time because they got fed up with nothing being done in the really egregious cases.



Right, and almost every time they riot, they do so prematurely before getting all the facts.

If you didn’t have everything wrong about the Brown and Floyd cases, you might have made your point. But alas, you overlooked and ignored the mitigating circumstances and outright lied and fabricated your own.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> A few dead by cops compared to 400,000 by Covid and they think that mobbing in the streets is a smart thing to do?
> 
> If these punks had any sense they would know that they can destroy businesses and property at any time.





> It's kind of the opposite.  Because of TRUMP PLAGUE, a lot of these people were left stewing in their homes, watching TV.  Because of TRUMP RECESSION, a lot of them didn't have jobs. So, yes, no surprise, when you had an inciting incident, that being the graphic and brutal murder of George Floyd, the whole thing went up in flames



Excuses. Typical JoeB tactic to blame Trump for others doing what you criticize Trump for.

Don’t hand me that shit about Trump’s supposed “superspreader” events and then turn around and give excuses for Antifa’s and BLM’s superspreader events. Moral outrage is not an excuse.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The rioters knew that their super spreader riot events were a bad idea too. How many of those idiots got Covid and brought it to their families because they felt that expressing their fake moral outrage was more important?





> Just because you don't get the moral outrage doesn't mean it's fake.



If you morally condemn Trump for ignoring the pandemic and then ignore the pandemic for your own selfish need to show people how woke you are, you have fake moral outrage.



> Check your privilege.



Check my privilege? I’m not the one out there mobbing in the street in violation of Covid protocols.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Blowhard,. the card carrying, bloated commie? The last bastion of hope, the last card a stupid fuck likem yourself can play when you have had your fat ass kicked to the curb in a debate is to play the "UH-uh" card and then go off on a tirade of nonsensical insults. It is one of many reasons as to why I "OWN" you, lock, stock and barrel. You have no debate skills because your opinions are fact free. I work you like a mule as it pertains to this pathetic psy-op and you always lose your temper. There isn't a single scenario that I could ever conjure up as to where I would ever wish to curry favor with a fat, blowhard such as yourself........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, dude, your prose is getting into some weird fantasy stuff.  Do you have a fatty fetish?  That would explain much.   But you're not my type.
> 
> You are an awful human being because you look at a parent whose child was just murdered, and the first thought in your head was "That's a Crisis Actor"!!!
Click to expand...

Joe Fatfuck, the bloated commie blowhard, you admitted to the entire board that you were 5'10 and weighed 250. You can claim that it's "muscle" all you want as you waddle around having not seen your substandard genitalia in a decade. The only person you believe you are fooling is yourself. 

No one died at Sandy Hoax, Joe Fatfuck and you are shitty at refuting overwhelming evidence that disproves my contentions that are solid as solid can be. Sucks to be you, Joey......I am transparent and I am what I claim to be....pics are really those of me as well as the videos. I don't hide nor do I fear "doxxing" from leftard pieces of shit such as yourself. Try yogurt and maybe a few sit-ups? It certainly couldn't hurt......


(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> If my having blacks in my family changes nothing then you having cops in your family also changes nothing. You can’t have it both ways.



The thing is, I don't believe you when you say it.  Not when you get all giddy over black people being murdered by thug cops. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Right, that they are bad cops.



Obviously, I can't overcome your learning disability, Corky. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Right, and almost every time they riot, they do so prematurely before getting all the facts.
> 
> If you didn’t have everything wrong about the Brown and Floyd cases, you might have made your point. But alas, you overlooked and ignored the mitigating circumstances and outright lied and fabricated your own.



There were no mitigating circumstances.  Wilson and Chauven used excessive force for minor offenses, and people died. There is NO EXCUSE for what either of these officers did. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Excuses. Typical JoeB tactic to blame Trump for others doing what you criticize Trump for.
> 
> Don’t hand me that shit about Trump’s supposed “superspreader” events and then turn around and give excuses for Antifa’s and BLM’s superspreader events. Moral outrage is not an excuse.



Sure it is.  People had enough.  If anything, TRUMP PLAGUE caused the riots, because people were already in a surly mood.  Didn't help that four years of Trump's racist rhetoric made them figure that Riots were probably the only way to get attention.  They'd been asking nicely for years.  




"can you please stop murdering black people?"
"No, AND YOU'RE FIRED!!!"  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Check my privilege? I’m not the one out there mobbing in the street in violation of Covid protocols.



Awww... did the scary black people scare you..  Did you wet yourself?


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> No one died at Sandy Hoax, Joe Fatfuck and you are shitty at refuting overwhelming evidence that disproves my contentions that are solid as solid can be.



Uh, guy, your crazy rants about porta-potties and sandwiches isn't proof of anything but your own craziness. 

Now, I don't know if you are a crazy person who actually believes this shit, or if you are a professional troll who spreads this shit to stir up trouble... but it still makes you a completely awful human being.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one died at Sandy Hoax, Joe Fatfuck and you are shitty at refuting overwhelming evidence that disproves my contentions that are solid as solid can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, your crazy rants about porta-potties and sandwiches isn't proof of anything but your own craziness.
> 
> Now, I don't know if you are a crazy person who actually believes this shit, or if you are a professional troll who spreads this shit to stir up trouble... but it still makes you a completely awful human being.
Click to expand...

 Joe Blowhard, the fat fuck, why don't you address what you confessed to as it pertains to your weight and why not admit that your sock puppet account is "city gator"????? You are already busted........


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Joe Blowhard, the fat fuck, why don't you address what you confessed to as it pertains to your weight and why not admit that your sock puppet account is "city gator"????? You are already busted........



No, you see, his Avi is Humphrey Bogart... mine is Harrison Ford. It's easy to get those mixed up if you live in Russia. 

Now, I know that 250 sounds really heavy if you are in Russia waiting in line for Day-old Borscht.  Unlike you, I'm happy to live in a country where we get regular meals.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Blowhard, the fat fuck, why don't you address what you confessed to as it pertains to your weight and why not admit that your sock puppet account is "city gator"????? You are already busted........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you see, his Avi is Humphrey Bogart... mine is Harrison Ford. It's easy to get those mixed up if you live in Russia.
> 
> Now, I know that 250 sounds really heavy if you are in Russia waiting in line for Day-old Borscht.  Unlike you, I'm happy to live in a country where we get regular meals.
Click to expand...

 Joe Fatfuck, 250 pounds at 5'10 defines you are one fucking fat piece of shit....you can attempt to hide it....you can attempt to justify the fact that you are one FAT fuck that uses sock puppet accounts to boost your assertions here. Protest all you want but the fact remains that you are a poseur and you are stone cold busted........keep trying to weasel your way out of this, ya fat fuck!!!!!


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> you can attempt to justify the fact that you are one FAT fuck that uses sock puppet accounts to boost your assertions here. Protest all you want but the fact remains that you are a poseur and you are stone cold busted........keep trying to weasel your way out of this, ya fat fuck!!!!!



Dude, I don't want to hear about your fatty fetish... it's kind of weird.  

And, no, I have 130K posts I've contributed to this board, I don't need sock accounts. 

Also you are a deranged fucker who mocks the parents of slain children... which makes you an evil cocksucker.


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can attempt to justify the fact that you are one FAT fuck that uses sock puppet accounts to boost your assertions here. Protest all you want but the fact remains that you are a poseur and you are stone cold busted........keep trying to weasel your way out of this, ya fat fuck!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I don't want to hear about your fatty fetish... it's kind of weird.
> 
> And, no, I have 130K posts I've contributed to this board, I don't need sock accounts.
> 
> Also you are a deranged fucker who mocks the parents of slain children... which makes you an evil cocksucker.
Click to expand...

Citygator aka Joe Blowhard, the card carrying commie? Go fuck yourself, you 250 pounds of commie filth. None of your posts contributed to the conversation here so you created a "sock account" to back your lame contentions. I have a simple way that you can prove me wrong ...but I bet ya that you are too gutless..........

(snicker)


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can attempt to justify the fact that you are one FAT fuck that uses sock puppet accounts to boost your assertions here. Protest all you want but the fact remains that you are a poseur and you are stone cold busted........keep trying to weasel your way out of this, ya fat fuck!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I don't want to hear about your fatty fetish... it's kind of weird.
> 
> And, no, I have 130K posts I've contributed to this board, I don't need sock accounts.
> 
> Also you are a deranged fucker who mocks the parents of slain children... which makes you an evil cocksucker.
Click to expand...

 Where did that citygator go???????? LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Save your queer talk for the Chicago bath-house scene.....Chicagoan queers must not be too "picky"......

(snicker)


----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Citygator aka Joe Blowhard, the card carrying commie? Go fuck yourself, you 250 pounds of commie filth. None of your posts contributed to the conversation here so you created a "sock account" to back your lame contentions. I have a simple way that you can prove me wrong ...but I bet ya that you are too gutless..........



Did CityGator make the mistake of paying attention to you?  Poor guy.  

We've proven you wrong a whole bunch of times... you just don't have the sanity to understand the concept.

Sandy Hook, employing Occam's Razor. (the simplest explanation is usually the correct one). 

1) A crazy person stole his mommy's guns and shot up a school.  

2) The government planned an elaborate exercise to fool people into thinking there was a mass-shooting incident, involving everyone who lived in a community of 10,000 people, first responders, families, all of the media including the right wing media, and even people who have a vested interest in exposing the hoax like the NRA have remained silent on it.   For reasons, apparently, because no gun legislation came out of the event, if that was the reason for it.  

Now, yes, you can do elaborate deceptions.  A great example was in WWII, when they convinced the Germans the real invasion of France was coming through Calais instead of Normandy.   There were fake tanks and planes all staged to fool the Germans into being indecisive for a couple of days.  But eventually, it was found out, and everyone kind of admitted what they did and why.  

You'd have to believe that all the thousands of people involved remained silent for years on this, when you can't even really tell me what they were trying to accomplish, exactly?


----------



## Dale Smith

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citygator aka Joe Blowhard, the card carrying commie? Go fuck yourself, you 250 pounds of commie filth. None of your posts contributed to the conversation here so you created a "sock account" to back your lame contentions. I have a simple way that you can prove me wrong ...but I bet ya that you are too gutless..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did CityGator make the mistake of paying attention to you?  Poor guy.
> 
> We've proven you wrong a whole bunch of times... you just don't have the sanity to understand the concept.
> 
> Sandy Hook, employing Occam's Razor. (the simplest explanation is usually the correct one).
> 
> 1) A crazy person stole his mommy's guns and shot up a school.
> 
> 2) The government planned an elaborate exercise to fool people into thinking there was a mass-shooting incident, involving everyone who lived in a community of 10,000 people, first responders, families, all of the media including the right wing media, and even people who have a vested interest in exposing the hoax like the NRA have remained silent on it.   For reasons, apparently, because no gun legislation came out of the event, if that was the reason for it.
> 
> Now, yes, you can do elaborate deceptions.  A great example was in WWII, when they convinced the Germans the real invasion of France was coming through Calais instead of Normandy.   There were fake tanks and planes all staged to fool the Germans into being indecisive for a couple of days.  But eventually, it was found out, and everyone kind of admitted what they did and why.
> 
> You'd have to believe that all the thousands of people involved remained silent for years on this, when you can't even really tell me what they were trying to accomplish, exactly?
Click to expand...

 "We", Joe Fatfuck?TYou mean you and your sock puppet account? Unfortunately, you never explained even one of the numerous holes in the story..,..Occam's razor? "Look, a kid stole his mother's gun, killed her because he was desensitized from playing "shoot 'em up games on a play station that was a generation past the times and bypassed 5 other grade schools and simply picked out Sandy Hook on a whim where a "long rifle" he allegedly used was pulled out of the trunk by an officer not wearing gloves thus corrupting an alleged crime scene that required an electrical sign that stated "Everyone Must Sign In" for an event where the perpetrator was identified and tagged within 15 minutes and the EMS folks were kept at bay a half a mile down the road whose alleged bodies weren't taken from the non-existent crime scene for nearly 24 hours and only whisked away under the cover of night AFTER a CBS news report had a mother that claimed she got through the clogged street leading to a school that had been shut down since 2008 to get her daughter where she proclaimed on national TV that she saw dead child after dead child being removed from the crime scene where she tearfully claims that those dead children's blood stained the uniforms of the State trooper's uniforms .....how does "Occam's razor explain that, dumb ass?????? Maybe you can create another sock puppet account to "back" you on the theory. You lose either way and your fat ass is thoroughly kicked..........and the surface of this pathetic psy-op hasn't even been scratched.  I own you, Joe Fatfuck, you bloated commie sack of shit....... and I would sell you for a six pack of generic beer and it wouldn't even have to be cold. Sucks to be you and you do it to yourself.


(snicker)


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citygator aka Joe Blowhard, the card carrying commie? Go fuck yourself, you 250 pounds of commie filth. None of your posts contributed to the conversation here so you created a "sock account" to back your lame contentions. I have a simple way that you can prove me wrong ...but I bet ya that you are too gutless..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did CityGator make the mistake of paying attention to you?  Poor guy.
> 
> We've proven you wrong a whole bunch of times... you just don't have the sanity to understand the concept.
> 
> Sandy Hook, employing Occam's Razor. (the simplest explanation is usually the correct one).
> 
> 1) A crazy person stole his mommy's guns and shot up a school.
> 
> 2) The government planned an elaborate exercise to fool people into thinking there was a mass-shooting incident, involving everyone who lived in a community of 10,000 people, first responders, families, all of the media including the right wing media, and even people who have a vested interest in exposing the hoax like the NRA have remained silent on it.   For reasons, apparently, because no gun legislation came out of the event, if that was the reason for it.
> 
> Now, yes, you can do elaborate deceptions.  A great example was in WWII, when they convinced the Germans the real invasion of France was coming through Calais instead of Normandy.   There were fake tanks and planes all staged to fool the Germans into being indecisive for a couple of days.  But eventually, it was found out, and everyone kind of admitted what they did and why.
> 
> You'd have to believe that all the thousands of people involved remained silent for years on this, when you can't even really tell me what they were trying to accomplish, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We", Joe Fatfuck?TYou mean you and your sock puppet account? Unfortunately, you never explained even one of the numerous holes in the story..,..Occam's razor? "Look, a kid stole his mother's gun, killed her because he was desensitized from playing "shoot 'em up games on a play station that was a generation past the times and bypassed 5 other grade schools and simply picked out Sandy Hook on a whim where a "long rifle" he allegedly used was pulled out of the trunk by an officer not wearing gloves thus corrupting an alleged crime scene that required an electrical sign that stated "Everyone Must Sign In" for an event where the perpetrator was identified and tagged within 15 minutes and the EMS folks were kept at bay a half a mile down the road whose alleged bodies weren't taken from the non-existent crime scene for nearly 24 hours and only whisked away under the cover of night AFTER a CBS news report had a mother that claimed she got through the clogged street leading to a school that had been shut down since 2008 to get her daughter where she proclaimed on national TV that she saw dead child after dead child being removed from the crime scene where she tearfully claims that those dead children's blood stained the uniforms of the State trooper's uniforms .....how does "Occam's razor explain that, dumb ass?????? Maybe you can create another sock puppet account to "back" you on the theory. You lose either way and your fat ass is thoroughly kicked..........and the surface of this pathetic psy-op hasn't even been scratched.  I own you, Joe Fatfuck, you bloated commie sack of shit....... and I would sell you for a six pack of generic beer and it wouldn't even have to be cold. Sucks to be you and you do it to yourself.
> 
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...


----------



## Dale Smith

Faun said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citygator aka Joe Blowhard, the card carrying commie? Go fuck yourself, you 250 pounds of commie filth. None of your posts contributed to the conversation here so you created a "sock account" to back your lame contentions. I have a simple way that you can prove me wrong ...but I bet ya that you are too gutless..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did CityGator make the mistake of paying attention to you?  Poor guy.
> 
> We've proven you wrong a whole bunch of times... you just don't have the sanity to understand the concept.
> 
> Sandy Hook, employing Occam's Razor. (the simplest explanation is usually the correct one).
> 
> 1) A crazy person stole his mommy's guns and shot up a school.
> 
> 2) The government planned an elaborate exercise to fool people into thinking there was a mass-shooting incident, involving everyone who lived in a community of 10,000 people, first responders, families, all of the media including the right wing media, and even people who have a vested interest in exposing the hoax like the NRA have remained silent on it.   For reasons, apparently, because no gun legislation came out of the event, if that was the reason for it.
> 
> Now, yes, you can do elaborate deceptions.  A great example was in WWII, when they convinced the Germans the real invasion of France was coming through Calais instead of Normandy.   There were fake tanks and planes all staged to fool the Germans into being indecisive for a couple of days.  But eventually, it was found out, and everyone kind of admitted what they did and why.
> 
> You'd have to believe that all the thousands of people involved remained silent for years on this, when you can't even really tell me what they were trying to accomplish, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We", Joe Fatfuck?TYou mean you and your sock puppet account? Unfortunately, you never explained even one of the numerous holes in the story..,..Occam's razor? "Look, a kid stole his mother's gun, killed her because he was desensitized from playing "shoot 'em up games on a play station that was a generation past the times and bypassed 5 other grade schools and simply picked out Sandy Hook on a whim where a "long rifle" he allegedly used was pulled out of the trunk by an officer not wearing gloves thus corrupting an alleged crime scene that required an electrical sign that stated "Everyone Must Sign In" for an event where the perpetrator was identified and tagged within 15 minutes and the EMS folks were kept at bay a half a mile down the road whose alleged bodies weren't taken from the non-existent crime scene for nearly 24 hours and only whisked away under the cover of night AFTER a CBS news report had a mother that claimed she got through the clogged street leading to a school that had been shut down since 2008 to get her daughter where she proclaimed on national TV that she saw dead child after dead child being removed from the crime scene where she tearfully claims that those dead children's blood stained the uniforms of the State trooper's uniforms .....how does "Occam's razor explain that, dumb ass?????? Maybe you can create another sock puppet account to "back" you on the theory. You lose either way and your fat ass is thoroughly kicked..........and the surface of this pathetic psy-op hasn't even been scratched.  I own you, Joe Fatfuck, you bloated commie sack of shit....... and I would sell you for a six pack of generic beer and it wouldn't even have to be cold. Sucks to be you and you do it to yourself.
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 Lil faun, the pervert, has got a big ol bag of nothin'.......so he laughs nervously.......


(snicker)


----------



## Faun

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Citygator aka Joe Blowhard, the card carrying commie? Go fuck yourself, you 250 pounds of commie filth. None of your posts contributed to the conversation here so you created a "sock account" to back your lame contentions. I have a simple way that you can prove me wrong ...but I bet ya that you are too gutless..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did CityGator make the mistake of paying attention to you?  Poor guy.
> 
> We've proven you wrong a whole bunch of times... you just don't have the sanity to understand the concept.
> 
> Sandy Hook, employing Occam's Razor. (the simplest explanation is usually the correct one).
> 
> 1) A crazy person stole his mommy's guns and shot up a school.
> 
> 2) The government planned an elaborate exercise to fool people into thinking there was a mass-shooting incident, involving everyone who lived in a community of 10,000 people, first responders, families, all of the media including the right wing media, and even people who have a vested interest in exposing the hoax like the NRA have remained silent on it.   For reasons, apparently, because no gun legislation came out of the event, if that was the reason for it.
> 
> Now, yes, you can do elaborate deceptions.  A great example was in WWII, when they convinced the Germans the real invasion of France was coming through Calais instead of Normandy.   There were fake tanks and planes all staged to fool the Germans into being indecisive for a couple of days.  But eventually, it was found out, and everyone kind of admitted what they did and why.
> 
> You'd have to believe that all the thousands of people involved remained silent for years on this, when you can't even really tell me what they were trying to accomplish, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We", Joe Fatfuck?TYou mean you and your sock puppet account? Unfortunately, you never explained even one of the numerous holes in the story..,..Occam's razor? "Look, a kid stole his mother's gun, killed her because he was desensitized from playing "shoot 'em up games on a play station that was a generation past the times and bypassed 5 other grade schools and simply picked out Sandy Hook on a whim where a "long rifle" he allegedly used was pulled out of the trunk by an officer not wearing gloves thus corrupting an alleged crime scene that required an electrical sign that stated "Everyone Must Sign In" for an event where the perpetrator was identified and tagged within 15 minutes and the EMS folks were kept at bay a half a mile down the road whose alleged bodies weren't taken from the non-existent crime scene for nearly 24 hours and only whisked away under the cover of night AFTER a CBS news report had a mother that claimed she got through the clogged street leading to a school that had been shut down since 2008 to get her daughter where she proclaimed on national TV that she saw dead child after dead child being removed from the crime scene where she tearfully claims that those dead children's blood stained the uniforms of the State trooper's uniforms .....how does "Occam's razor explain that, dumb ass?????? Maybe you can create another sock puppet account to "back" you on the theory. You lose either way and your fat ass is thoroughly kicked..........and the surface of this pathetic psy-op hasn't even been scratched.  I own you, Joe Fatfuck, you bloated commie sack of shit....... and I would sell you for a six pack of generic beer and it wouldn't even have to be cold. Sucks to be you and you do it to yourself.
> 
> 
> (snicker)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lil faun, the pervert, has got a big ol bag of nothin'.......so he laughs nervously.......
> 
> 
> (snicker)
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 

You're dementia kicks into overdrive with that idiocy, dickless delusional dale.

G'head, tell the forum again about your _*proof*_ Sandy Hook was a hoax and didn't actually occur in the cold of an approaching winter *because a photo reveals the kids weren't wearing winter coats.*

That was fucking classic, ya conspiracy nutjob.


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## JoeB131

Dale Smith said:


> Unfortunately, you never explained even one of the numerous holes in the story..,..Occam's razor? "Look, a kid stole his mother's gun, killed her because he was desensitized from playing "shoot 'em up



Okay, you can go through your litany of crazy, but it doesn't become less crazy. 



Dale Smith said:


> hus corrupting an alleged crime scene that required an electrical sign that stated "Everyone Must Sign In"



Uh, most schools have sign in sheets for non-staff.   



Dale Smith said:


> how does "Occam's razor explain that, dumb ass??????



Simple. None of that shit happened except in the fever swamp of other assholes like Wolgang and Alex, both of whom are being sued into oblivion for lying.   Lucky for you you hide behind a fake name and aren't important enough to go after.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

It always fascinates me how easily and seamlessly the asshole right wingers go from being abusive dicks to the poor me victim role.

Carano: "I am being bullied!"

Uh...dumbass ... Since when is denying you a million dollar acting job, "bullying"? One too many shots to the dome in the Octagon have left you out of touch with reality.

Carano: "I wont give up the fight!"

Uh...dumbass...what "fight"?  The fight for your right to million dollar acting contracts? What the fuck are you talking about, dummy?


----------



## Unkotare

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ....Uh...dumbass...what "fight"?  The fight for your right to million dollar acting contracts? What the fuck are you talking about, dummy?



Be honest for a moment. If a _____________ (any other ethnicity) actor were fired for voicing a left-wing political view, how would the media respond? Try to be honest now.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Unkotare said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Uh...dumbass...what "fight"?  The fight for your right to million dollar acting contracts? What the fuck are you talking about, dummy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be honest for a moment. If a _____________ (any other ethnicity) actor were fired for voicing a left-wing political view, how would the media respond? Try to be honest now.
Click to expand...

She wasn't fired for expressing conservative views. If you want to equate deadly lies about the election and pandemic to conservatism, be my guest. If you want to equate and employer warning you over broadcasting these lies to genocide in the Holocaust, then call that conservative speech, be my guest. I think youre wrong, but the right wong appears to be perfectly happy equating them these days. So maybe this is the new definition of "conservative".


----------



## Unkotare

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Uh...dumbass...what "fight"?  The fight for your right to million dollar acting contracts? What the fuck are you talking about, dummy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be honest for a moment. If a _____________ (any other ethnicity) actor were fired for voicing a left-wing political view, how would the media respond? Try to be honest now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't fired for expressing conservative views. .....
Click to expand...


The views weren't particularly conservative, but she was fired because some 'woke' idiots with reading comprehension problems thought they were.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Unkotare said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Uh...dumbass...what "fight"?  The fight for your right to million dollar acting contracts? What the fuck are you talking about, dummy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be honest for a moment. If a _____________ (any other ethnicity) actor were fired for voicing a left-wing political view, how would the media respond? Try to be honest now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't fired for expressing conservative views. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The views weren't particularly conservative, but she was fired because some 'woke' idiots with reading comprehension problems thought they were.
Click to expand...

She was fired for spreading deadly lies about the election and pandemic, then comparing herself to jews in the holocaust. She was not fired for expressing conservative views or for being a Trumpanzee. She was an outspoken Trumpanzee when they hired her. Then, they hired her again.

So all of this right wing victim garbage is total horseshit.


----------



## JoeB131

Unkotare said:


> Be honest for a moment. If a _____________ (any other ethnicity) actor were fired for voicing a left-wing political view, how would the media respond? Try to be honest now.



Okay, I'll be honest.  




Hey, remember her?  She was the one who whined to the high heavens about racism after "The Last Jedi" and she found the fans didn't like her.  Even though 99.999% of the criticism were about the character's portrayal and how she fit into an awful story, they all focused on the one person who snarkily wrote "Ching-chang-chong" as her homeworld on a fan site.  

Well, this funny thing happened.  Disney/Lucasfilm actually LISTENED to the fans, and the next movie they effectively wrote her out.  I think she had less than a minute of screen time.  The media whined about it a bit, but that was about all. Nowhere near the level of whining you are getting because Mannish Woman got fired after making Nazi comparisons.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be honest for a moment. If a _____________ (any other ethnicity) actor were fired for voicing a left-wing political view, how would the media respond? Try to be honest now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll be honest.
> 
> View attachment 460497
> Hey, remember her?  She was the one who whined to the high heavens about racism after "The Last Jedi" and she found the fans didn't like her.  Even though 99.999% of the criticism were about the character's portrayal and how she fit into an awful story, they all focused on the one person who snarkily wrote "Ching-chang-chong" as her homeworld on a fan site.
> 
> Well, this funny thing happened.  Disney/Lucasfilm actually LISTENED to the fans, and the next movie they effectively wrote her out.  I think she had less than a minute of screen time.  The media whined about it a bit, but that was about all. Nowhere near the level of whining you are getting because Mannish Woman got fired after making Nazi comparisons.
Click to expand...

And thank goodness, because she cannot act her way out of a wet paper bag.

Neither can Gina Carano. But that seemed more appropriate in the "western pulp fiction" setting of the Mandalorian. Some camp and cheesiness works in that series.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my having blacks in my family changes nothing then you having cops in your family also changes nothing. You can’t have it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, I don't believe you when you say it.  Not when you get all giddy over black people being murdered by thug cops.
Click to expand...


That’s going to be your argument now? That I’m lying about it?

You moron.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Right, that they are bad cops.





> Obviously, I can't overcome your learning disability, Corky.



Obviously you are unable to differentiate between good cops and bad cops. On the one hand you allow that there are good cops and on the other hand you say the good cops covered for the bad cops.

Beyond that, the tone of your rhetoric drips with contempt for cops in general. Ask anyone here and they will agree with me.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Right, and almost every time they riot, they do so prematurely before getting all the facts.
> 
> If you didn’t have everything wrong about the Brown and Floyd cases, you might have made your point. But alas, you overlooked and ignored the mitigating circumstances and outright lied and fabricated your own.





> There were no mitigating circumstances.  Wilson and Chauven used excessive force for minor offenses, and people died. There is NO EXCUSE for what either of these officers did.



Wrong. Brown’s was not a minor offense. He assaulted Wilson and tried to grab his gun and then advanced on Wilson so Wilson had to defend himself.

As for Floyd, he was drugged up and overanxious and complained that he couldn’t breathe long before Chauvin put his knee on his neck.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Excuses. Typical JoeB tactic to blame Trump for others doing what you criticize Trump for.
> 
> Don’t hand me that shit about Trump’s supposed “superspreader” events and then turn around and give excuses for Antifa’s and BLM’s superspreader events. Moral outrage is not an excuse.





> Sure it is.  People had enough.  If anything, TRUMP PLAGUE caused the riots, because people were already in a surly mood.  Didn't help that four years of Trump's racist rhetoric made them figure that Riots were probably the only way to get attention.  They'd been asking nicely for years.



Irrelevant. Moral outrage is not an excuse.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Check my privilege? I’m not the one out there mobbing in the street in violation of Covid protocols.





> Awww... did the scary black people scare you..  Did you wet yourself?



Yup, you always pull this one out when you’re losing. 

Probably the majority of those people were white anyway. Dumbass.


----------



## theHawk

JoeB131 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her comments were not bad at all. Disney is full of America hating hypocrites now and not worth watching. Woke away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing conservatives to Jews in Nazi Germany?
> Mocking LGBTQ people?
> Supporting police brutality?
> Endorsing COVID 19 conspiracy theories?
Click to expand...

No, she was criticizing Nazi tactics in 1930’s Germany.  The SJWs took offense to that and made up that she was comparing Republicans to Jews, even though she never mentioned Republicans or Democrats at all.
She never mocked the LBGT community, she mocked the Twatter bullies trying to force her to use silly pronouns.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

theHawk said:


> No, she was criticizing Nazi tactics in 1930’s Germany.


Oh for fucks sake you people will say ANYTHING. She was comparing her own plight and imagined oppression to the events leading up to the Holocaust.  Everybody knows this. You either know this and are shamelessly lying, or you don't and are painfully stupid. Pick your poison.


----------



## theHawk

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Colin Kaepernick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who got fired, even though he was eventually completely vindicated and the NFL conceded the point.
Click to expand...

He got fired because he absolutely sucked.  He was one of the lowest rated QBs in the NFL.


----------



## theHawk

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she was criticizing Nazi tactics in 1930’s Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake you people will say ANYTHING. She was comparing her own plight and imagined oppression to the events leading up to the Holocaust.  Everybody knows this. You either know this and are shamelessly lying, or you don't and are painfully stupid. Pick your poison.
Click to expand...

Go ahead and post her tweet and prove me wrong.  Of course there are parallels to what is going on today with radical leftwing SJWs and cancel culture, because that is obvious.
The fact that you idiots on the left reacted the way you did proves her point.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

theHawk said:


> He got fired because he absolutely sucked.


That's why he lost a starting job. He got fired and blacklisted, because owners were either white wing assholes or were terrified of white wing assholes buying fewer jerseys.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

theHawk said:


> Go ahead and post her tweet and prove me wrong. Of course there are parallels to what is going on today with radical leftwing SJWs and cancel culture, because that is obvious.


Wait... you just said I was wrong, then completely agreed with the point I said she was making.

Goddamn son...do you even know what is going to come out of your mouth next?


----------



## theHawk

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> He got fired because he absolutely sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why he lost a starting job. He got fired and blacklisted, because owners were either white wing assholes or were terrified of white wing assholes buying fewer jerseys.
Click to expand...

He got fired because he was useless.
He was even offered more jobs as QB but he refused them, because he figured out he is worthless on the field and he can make way more money as a race hustler from moronic shitbags like you.


----------



## theHawk

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead and post her tweet and prove me wrong. Of course there are parallels to what is going on today with radical leftwing SJWs and cancel culture, because that is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... you just said I was wrong, then completely agreed with the point I said she was making.
> 
> Goddamn son...do you even know what is going to come out of your mouth next?
Click to expand...

You don’t seem to understand there is a difference to comparing early Nazi tactics to the cancel culture of the left today, and comparing Jews being put in ovens to Republicans of today.  

Her point was the Nazis didn’t just start to kill Jews. They started a hate campaign to vilify Jews, so that culturally nearly all Germans hated Jews. Then no one questions the killing.

You people hate anyone that disagrees with you.  They can be Republicans, libertarians, even actual liberals that aren’t socialists.  How long until you move to the next phase?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

theHawk said:


> He got fired because he was useless.


No, that's why he lost a starting job. Every team has a backup and a 3rd stringer. He got blacklisted because the team owners are either white wing assholes, or are terrified of white wing assholes spending less money, or both.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she was criticizing Nazi tactics in 1930’s Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake you people will say ANYTHING. She was comparing her own plight and imagined oppression to the events leading up to the Holocaust.  Everybody knows this. You either know this and are shamelessly lying, or you don't and are painfully stupid. Pick your poison.
Click to expand...


She didn’t even _have_ a “plight” until she was fired.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she was criticizing Nazi tactics in 1930’s Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake you people will say ANYTHING. She was comparing her own plight and imagined oppression to the events leading up to the Holocaust.  Everybody knows this. You either know this and are shamelessly lying, or you don't and are painfully stupid. Pick your poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She didn’t even _have_ a “plight” until she was fired.
Click to expand...

Sure she did. She was warned by her employer and whined like a little bitch about it for a while. Pay attention. It was literally the reason for the embarrassing Twitter post that got her fired.


----------



## JoeB131

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And thank goodness, because she cannot act her way out of a wet paper bag.
> 
> Neither can Gina Carano. But that seemed more appropriate in the "western pulp fiction" setting of the Mandalorian. Some camp and cheesiness works in that series.



I don't think Ms. Tran is a bad actress.  I blame most of that on the writing.  The character was badly written and completely unnecessary and the only reason why she was included at all was Disney was trying to break into that sweet, sweet Chinese market.   Except Chinese people don't give a fuck about Star Wars.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Obviously you are unable to differentiate between good cops and bad cops. On the one hand you allow that there are good cops and on the other hand you say the good cops covered for the bad cops.



Wow, do you have a learning disability.  Yes, you can be a good cop and cover for a bad cop.  Especially when the system doesn't reward you for not covering for them.  The problem is collectively ,the organization is designed to protect the bad cops, so the good cops just go along hoping to do some good and get their pensions at some point.  This is what needs to change.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Beyond that, the tone of your rhetoric drips with contempt for cops in general. Ask anyone here and they will agree with me.



You think I really care about the opinions of mouth-breathing MAGAts?  Just remember, you were the ones who brought Thin Blue Line Flags to the Jan 6 Riots and then beat Capitol Police senseless with them.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Wrong. Brown’s was not a minor offense. He assaulted Wilson and tried to grab his gun and then advanced on Wilson so Wilson had to defend himself.



He grabbed Wilson's gun.  Then he ran away.  Then he put his hands up, and Wilson gunned him down in the street.  Sorry, man, Contempt of Cop is not a death penalty offense. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> As for Floyd, he was drugged up and overanxious and complained that he couldn’t breathe long before Chauvin put his knee on his neck.



But the knee on the neck is what killed him, dummy.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. Moral outrage is not an excuse.



Sure it is.  Can't tell people that they should stay home when the cops are murdering them in the street. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Yup, you always pull this one out when you’re losing.
> 
> Probably the majority of those people were white anyway. Dumbass.



Not sure who those people are to you, but man, did they really scare you.  True story, I was against police misconduct before there were riots.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she was criticizing Nazi tactics in 1930’s Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake you people will say ANYTHING. She was comparing her own plight and imagined oppression to the events leading up to the Holocaust.  Everybody knows this. You either know this and are shamelessly lying, or you don't and are painfully stupid. Pick your poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She didn’t even _have_ a “plight” until she was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure she did. She was warned by her employer and whined like a little bitch about it for a while. Pay attention. It was literally the reason for the embarrassing Twitter post that got her fired.
Click to expand...


This came up before. Where and when did Disney warn her? I haven’t come across anything like that. All I’ve seen is where crybabies bleated about it on Twitter.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JoeB131 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> And thank goodness, because she cannot act her way out of a wet paper bag.
> 
> Neither can Gina Carano. But that seemed more appropriate in the "western pulp fiction" setting of the Mandalorian. Some camp and cheesiness works in that series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Ms. Tran is a bad actress.  I blame most of that on the writing.  The character was badly written and completely unnecessary and the only reason why she was included at all was Disney was trying to break into that sweet, sweet Chinese market.   Except Chinese people don't give a fuck about Star Wars.
Click to expand...

I can buy that. I know the prequel trilogy managed to squeeze mountains of bad acting out of some pretty decent actors.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she was criticizing Nazi tactics in 1930’s Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake you people will say ANYTHING. She was comparing her own plight and imagined oppression to the events leading up to the Holocaust.  Everybody knows this. You either know this and are shamelessly lying, or you don't and are painfully stupid. Pick your poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She didn’t even _have_ a “plight” until she was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure she did. She was warned by her employer and whined like a little bitch about it for a while. Pay attention. It was literally the reason for the embarrassing Twitter post that got her fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This came up before. Where and when did Disney warn her? I haven’t come across anything like that. All I’ve seen is where crybabies bleated about it on Twitter.
Click to expand...










						Behind Disney’s Firing of ‘Mandalorian’ Star Gina Carano
					

The ouster of Gina Carano from the Star Wars show draws the ire of the political right-wing and marks an inflection point for Lucasfilm, whose star was warned repeatedly about her social posts.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## JoeB131

theHawk said:


> No, she was criticizing Nazi tactics in 1930’s Germany. The SJWs took offense to that and made up that she was comparing Republicans to Jews, even though she never mentioned Republicans or Democrats at all.
> She never mocked the LBGT community, she mocked the Twatter bullies trying to force her to use silly pronouns.



Up is Down
Black is White
Right is Wrong

Seriously, bud, you guys have been lied to by Trump for so long you don't know what you believe anymore. 



theHawk said:


> You don’t seem to understand there is a difference to comparing early Nazi tactics to the cancel culture of the left today, and comparing Jews being put in ovens to Republicans of today.
> 
> Her point was the Nazis didn’t just start to kill Jews. They started a hate campaign to vilify Jews, so that culturally nearly all Germans hated Jews. Then no one questions the killing.



Actually, not really what happened at all.  The Nazis didn't need to start a campaign to villify Jews, anti-Semitism was part of their culture for centuries before Hitler got there.  The killing was done almost entirely in secret and outside of Germany.  



theHawk said:


> You people hate anyone that disagrees with you. They can be Republicans, libertarians, even actual liberals that aren’t socialists. How long until you move to the next phase?



I don't hate you, I just think you are horribly misguided and most of you lack reasoning skills.  No matter how many times the Republicans mess things up, you keep excusing them and then vote for them again.


----------



## JoeB131

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I can buy that. I know the prequel trilogy managed to squeeze mountains of bad acting out of some pretty decent actors.



I'm actually kinder to the Prequel Trilogy.   After watching the Sequel Trilogy, the Prequels take on a whole new luster.  At least they HAD a plan for three movies. 

The problem with the Sequel Trilogy is that there was no plan.  

The Force Awakens- A soft reboot of "A New Hope", where they had to essentially undo the whole Original Trilogy to get a story going.  

The Last Jedi - Rian Johnson deciding to "subvert our expectations", but ended up pissing off most of the fans. 

Rise of Skywalker - JJ Abrams comes back and essentially goes maximum Fan Service by lining up a bunch of Fetch-quests and not bothering to do any character development.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you are unable to differentiate between good cops and bad cops. On the one hand you allow that there are good cops and on the other hand you say the good cops covered for the bad cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, do you have a learning disability.  Yes, you can be a good cop and cover for a bad cop.  Especially when the system doesn't reward you for not covering for them.  The problem is collectively ,the organization is designed to protect the bad cops, so the good cops just go along hoping to do some good and get their pensions at some point.  This is what needs to change.
Click to expand...


Then why are you incapable of being objective about the Brown and Floyd incidents?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Beyond that, the tone of your rhetoric drips with contempt for cops in general. Ask anyone here and they will agree with me.





> You think I really care about the opinions of mouth-breathing MAGAts?



I’m sure you don’t care. But I’m also sure that a lot of folks here would say you are a petty, bitter, angry and spiteful person.



> Just remember, you were the ones who brought Thin Blue Line Flags to the Jan 6 Riots and then beat Capitol Police senseless with them.



And this is why I say you hate cops; your inability to be objective.

I wasn’t at the Capital riot and I did not condone it. In fact, I condemn theirs actions that day.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Wrong. Brown’s was not a minor offense. He assaulted Wilson and tried to grab his gun and then advanced on Wilson so Wilson had to defend himself.





> He grabbed Wilson's gun.  Then he ran away.  Then he put his hands up, and Wilson gunned him down in the street.  Sorry, man, Contempt of Cop is not a death penalty offense.



Sorry man, but his hands were not up in the “I yield” gesture. They were only raised waist high and he was advancing on Wilson. Forensics bears this out.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> As for Floyd, he was drugged up and overanxious and complained that he couldn’t breathe long before Chauvin put his knee on his neck.





> But the knee on the neck is what killed him, dummy.



I don’t buy it. I don’t think he died of asphyxiation from Chauvin’s knee on his neck. I think he died of a heart attack because of his heart condition and the drugs in his system.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. Moral outrage is not an excuse.





> Sure it is.  Can't tell people that they should stay home when the cops are murdering them in the street.



How about telling them to stay home to protect the lives of their families? Are you telling me that their moral outrage is worth the loss of family members and other innocents who had nothing to do with the cop shooting?

This is hypocrisy of the highest order.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Yup, you always pull this one out when you’re losing.
> 
> Probably the majority of those people were white anyway. Dumbass.





> Not sure who those people are to you, but man, did they really scare you.



Oh please. The “You’re afraid of brown people” ploy is transparent, childish and irrelevant to the point.



> True story, I was against police misconduct before there were riots.



Good for you. What’s your point?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JoeB131 said:


> I'm actually kinder to the Prequel Trilogy. After watching the Sequel Trilogy, the Prequels take on a whole new luster. At least they HAD a plan for three movies.
> 
> The problem with the Sequel Trilogy is that there was no plan.


Fair point.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Then why are you incapable of being objective about the Brown and Floyd incidents?



I'm completely objective.  These were racist, corrupt cops killing black people Full Stop. End of story. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’m sure you don’t care. But I’m also sure that a lot of folks here would say you are a petty, bitter, angry and spiteful person.



I'm sure they would.  These would all be people who've I've stung horribly with truly nasty takedowns, though. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I don’t buy it. I don’t think he died of asphyxiation from Chauvin’s knee on his neck. I think he died of a heart attack because of his heart condition and the drugs in his system.



That's nice.  People with actual medical degrees who did the autopsy on him said he was murdered, though. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> How about telling them to stay home to protect the lives of their families? Are you telling me that their moral outrage is worth the loss of family members and other innocents who had nothing to do with the cop shooting?



Yeah.  Those folks should stay home, because it's not like black folks are being murdered in their own homes by thug racist cops.  

Oh wait. 






Breonna Taylor and Botham Jean.  Murdered in their own homes by racist cops. Never mind. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Oh please. The “You’re afraid of brown people” ploy is transparent, childish and irrelevant to the point.



Yeah, then how come you freak out whenever a person of color stands up for himself?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she was criticizing Nazi tactics in 1930’s Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake you people will say ANYTHING. She was comparing her own plight and imagined oppression to the events leading up to the Holocaust.  Everybody knows this. You either know this and are shamelessly lying, or you don't and are painfully stupid. Pick your poison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She didn’t even _have_ a “plight” until she was fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure she did. She was warned by her employer and whined like a little bitch about it for a while. Pay attention. It was literally the reason for the embarrassing Twitter post that got her fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This came up before. Where and when did Disney warn her? I haven’t come across anything like that. All I’ve seen is where crybabies bleated about it on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind Disney’s Firing of ‘Mandalorian’ Star Gina Carano
> 
> 
> The ouster of Gina Carano from the Star Wars show draws the ire of the political right-wing and marks an inflection point for Lucasfilm, whose star was warned repeatedly about her social posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com
Click to expand...


Sorry, but this article does not say she was warned by Disney. It only says that_ “Carano, sources say, had repeatedly been *warned by those around her about her social media behavior...”*_

It appears Disney never warned Carano about her tweets.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are you incapable of being objective about the Brown and Floyd incidents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm completely objective.  These were racist, corrupt cops killing black people Full Stop. End of story.
Click to expand...


No, it’s not “End of story” because you say so. You continue to ignore the fact that Brown was advancing on Wilson. Forensics prove this but you insist on pushing the false narrative that Wilson just shot Brown without provocation.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’m sure you don’t care. But I’m also sure that a lot of folks here would say you are a petty, bitter, angry and spiteful person.





> I'm sure they would.  These would all be people who've I've stung horribly with truly nasty takedowns, though.



I’ll agree with nasty but takedowns? Hardly. Most of your posts are childish, petty, loaded with irrelevancies and designed to do one thing: push buttons. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I don’t buy it. I don’t think he died of asphyxiation from Chauvin’s knee on his neck. I think he died of a heart attack because of his heart condition and the drugs in his system.





> That's nice.  People with actual medical degrees who did the autopsy on him said he was murdered, though.



You mean, people with degrees told you what you wanted to hear.

People with degrees also said that Brown was advancing on Wilson but you ignored their degrees, didn’t you?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> How about telling them to stay home to protect the lives of their families? Are you telling me that their moral outrage is worth the loss of family members and other innocents who had nothing to do with the cop shooting?





> Yeah.  Those folks should stay home, because it's not like black folks are being murdered in their own homes by thug racist cops.
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> Breonna Taylor and Botham Jean.  Murdered in their own homes by racist cops. Never mind.



I’ll ask again: Is their moral outrage worth the lives of their loved ones? They apparently think so and you apparently agree.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Oh please. The “You’re afraid of brown people” ploy is transparent, childish and irrelevant to the point.





> Yeah, then how come you freak out whenever a person of color stands up for himself?



Nice try dumbass. Persons of color have nothing to do with this. It’s about people of all races crowding the streets in violation of pandemic protocols meant to safeguard the lives of innocent people and slow the spread of a deadly disease.

Idiot.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> No, it’s not “End of story” because you say so. You continue to ignore the fact that Brown was advancing on Wilson. Forensics prove this but you insist on pushing the false narrative that Wilson just shot Brown without provocation.



A guy with a gun shot a kid 8 times..  when a dozen witnesses said he had his hands up.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’ll agree with nasty but takedowns? Hardly. Most of your posts are childish, petty, loaded with irrelevancies and designed to do one thing: push buttons.



Well, I'm certainly pushing your buttons, aren't I, Corky? 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You mean, people with degrees told you what you wanted to hear.
> 
> People with degrees also said that Brown was advancing on Wilson but you ignored their degrees, didn’t you?



Were people with degrees there?   People who were there said he had his hands up.   The supposed "evidence" was that his shirt wasn't pulled up when he had his hands up, which they wouldn't be if he had his hands up the way most normal people would put up their hands. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’ll ask again: Is their moral outrage worth the lives of their loved ones? They apparently think so and you apparently agree.



Again, not moral outrage, sense of survival.    This problem wasn't being solved. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Nice try dumbass. Persons of color have nothing to do with this. It’s about people of all races crowding the streets in violation of pandemic protocols meant to safeguard the lives of innocent people and slow the spread of a deadly disease.



Except nobody really thought that people were going to catch it if they were outside, and most of the "protocols" were for people who were indoors.   Also, most of the demonstrators I saw were wearing masks. Not seeing a problem here, other than you wetting yourself.   Actually, that's not a problem either... It's just funny.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It always fascinates me how easily and seamlessly the asshole right wingers go from being abusive dicks to the poor me victim role.
> 
> Carano: "I am being bullied!"
> 
> Uh...dumbass ... Since when is denying you a million dollar acting job, "bullying"? One too many shots to the dome in the Octagon have left you out of touch with reality.
> 
> Carano: "I wont give up the fight!"
> 
> Uh...dumbass...what "fight"?  The fight for your right to million dollar acting contracts? What the fuck are you talking about, dummy?



It always fascinates me how leftists can live in the role of poor-me victim 24/7, while simultaneously being the biggest, most oppressive bullies around.

Uh, dumbass, see if you can get past your "I hate anyone who's successful, because I'm a broke loser!" complex, and try to get that taking someone's job over their personal political views IS abusive.  It's one of those "moral" things that I realize are a foreign language to anyone venal enough to be a leftist in the first place.

Uh, dumbass, the fight in question would be the fight to keep the masters you slavishly worship from forcing everyone to mouth their party line.

Basically, all you've said here is, "If my masters don't like it, you deserve what you get for disagreeing!"


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she was criticizing Nazi tactics in 1930’s Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for fucks sake you people will say ANYTHING. She was comparing her own plight and imagined oppression to the events leading up to the Holocaust.  Everybody knows this. You either know this and are shamelessly lying, or you don't and are painfully stupid. Pick your poison.
Click to expand...


Ironic post is ironic.


----------



## BlueGin

progressive hunter said:


>


Just tells me what a shitty corporation Disney is ( which I already knew watching their trash employees trashing fans on Twitter). Now we know they have shame sessions. What scumbags the leaders of Disney/ Lucas films are. Glad I don’t support them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not “End of story” because you say so. You continue to ignore the fact that Brown was advancing on Wilson. Forensics prove this but you insist on pushing the false narrative that Wilson just shot Brown without provocation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy with a gun shot a kid 8 times..  when a dozen witnesses said he had his hands up.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll agree with nasty but takedowns? Hardly. Most of your posts are childish, petty, loaded with irrelevancies and designed to do one thing: push buttons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm certainly pushing your buttons, aren't I, Corky?
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, people with degrees told you what you wanted to hear.
> 
> People with degrees also said that Brown was advancing on Wilson but you ignored their degrees, didn’t you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were people with degrees there?   People who were there said he had his hands up.   The supposed "evidence" was that his shirt wasn't pulled up when he had his hands up, which they wouldn't be if he had his hands up the way most normal people would put up their hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll ask again: Is their moral outrage worth the lives of their loved ones? They apparently think so and you apparently agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, not moral outrage, sense of survival.    This problem wasn't being solved.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try dumbass. Persons of color have nothing to do with this. It’s about people of all races crowding the streets in violation of pandemic protocols meant to safeguard the lives of innocent people and slow the spread of a deadly disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except nobody really thought that people were going to catch it if they were outside, and most of the "protocols" were for people who were indoors.   Also, most of the demonstrators I saw were wearing masks. Not seeing a problem here, other than you wetting yourself.   Actually, that's not a problem either... It's just funny.
Click to expand...

I am sick of this Joe. You are a giant fat troll. The Bontham Jean case was tried. She was found guilty. STFU.

I am sick of your lies regarding the Taylor case. She was not just an innocent bystander. Her idiot thug boyfriend used her as a shield as he fired at the police officers first.

Police officers don't just randomly shoot people. And this has zero to do with the thread of Disney bowing to the woke leftist mob.

Again, if she posted that she was pro choice, pro BLM and pro trans rights she would never have been fired. Disney does not oppose political statements just those from one side, making them hypocrites at best.

STOP HIJACKING THIS THREAD. You fat, uninformed, bald loser.


----------



## Cecilie1200

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not “End of story” because you say so. You continue to ignore the fact that Brown was advancing on Wilson. Forensics prove this but you insist on pushing the false narrative that Wilson just shot Brown without provocation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy with a gun shot a kid 8 times..  when a dozen witnesses said he had his hands up.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll agree with nasty but takedowns? Hardly. Most of your posts are childish, petty, loaded with irrelevancies and designed to do one thing: push buttons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm certainly pushing your buttons, aren't I, Corky?
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, people with degrees told you what you wanted to hear.
> 
> People with degrees also said that Brown was advancing on Wilson but you ignored their degrees, didn’t you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were people with degrees there?   People who were there said he had his hands up.   The supposed "evidence" was that his shirt wasn't pulled up when he had his hands up, which they wouldn't be if he had his hands up the way most normal people would put up their hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll ask again: Is their moral outrage worth the lives of their loved ones? They apparently think so and you apparently agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, not moral outrage, sense of survival.    This problem wasn't being solved.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try dumbass. Persons of color have nothing to do with this. It’s about people of all races crowding the streets in violation of pandemic protocols meant to safeguard the lives of innocent people and slow the spread of a deadly disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except nobody really thought that people were going to catch it if they were outside, and most of the "protocols" were for people who were indoors.   Also, most of the demonstrators I saw were wearing masks. Not seeing a problem here, other than you wetting yourself.   Actually, that's not a problem either... It's just funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am sick of this Joe. You are a giant fat troll. The Bontham Jean case was tried. She was found guilty. STFU.
> 
> I am sick of your lies regarding the Taylor case. She was not just an innocent bystander. Her idiot thug boyfriend used her as a shield as he fired at the police officers first.
> 
> Police officers don't just randomly shoot people. And this has zero to do with the thread of Disney bowing to the woke leftist mob.
> 
> Again, if she posted that she was pro choice, pro BLM and pro trans rights she would never have been fired. Disney does not oppose political statements just those from one side, making them hypocrites at best.
> 
> STOP HIJACKING THIS THREAD. You fat, uninformed, bald loser.
Click to expand...


You should open up and tell us how you really feel, Azog.  It's really not healthy for you to bottle things up that way.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am sick of this Joe. You are a giant fat troll. The Bontham Jean case was tried. She was found guilty. STFU.



10 years for a murder?  Um, yeah... Still a miscarriage of justice. 



AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am sick of your lies regarding the Taylor case. She was not just an innocent bystander. Her idiot thug boyfriend used her as a shield as he fired at the police officers first.



Right.  Except that they didn't announce themselves and they had the wrong house.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Police officers don't just randomly shoot people. And this has zero to do with the thread of Disney bowing to the woke leftist mob.



One of the things that got Mannish Woman fired was her support of thug cops.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Again, if she posted that she was pro choice, pro BLM and pro trans rights she would never have been fired. Disney does not oppose political statements just those from one side, making them hypocrites at best.



Nope, it just makes them pragmatic.  They don't need her baggage.   They did fire James Gunn for making stupid tweets, too.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sick of this Joe. You are a giant fat troll. The Bontham Jean case was tried. She was found guilty. STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 years for a murder?  Um, yeah... Still a miscarriage of justice.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sick of your lies regarding the Taylor case. She was not just an innocent bystander. Her idiot thug boyfriend used her as a shield as he fired at the police officers first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right.  Except that they didn't announce themselves and they had the wrong house.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police officers don't just randomly shoot people. And this has zero to do with the thread of Disney bowing to the woke leftist mob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the things that got Mannish Woman fired was her support of thug cops.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if she posted that she was pro choice, pro BLM and pro trans rights she would never have been fired. Disney does not oppose political statements just those from one side, making them hypocrites at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it just makes them pragmatic.  They don't need her baggage.   They did fire James Gunn for making stupid tweets, too.
Click to expand...

What is the average sentence for involuntary manslaughter?

Lie...they did announce themselves.

You avoided the facts that if she supported the SJW mantra she would not have been fired.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What is the average sentence for involuntary manslaughter?



Don't care.  This was murder.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lie...they did announce themselves.



And no one else in the building heard them.  Except one guy who later changed his story.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> You avoided the facts that if she supported the SJW mantra she would not have been fired.



Probably not.  She works in a place where that's the culture.  

Just like if I worked at Remington, I doubt my attitudes about common sense gun control would make me terribly welcome.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the average sentence for involuntary manslaughter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't care.  This was murder.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie...they did announce themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And no one else in the building heard them.  Except one guy who later changed his story.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You avoided the facts that if she supported the SJW mantra she would not have been fired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably not.  She works in a place where that's the culture.
> 
> Just like if I worked at Remington, I doubt my attitudes about common sense gun control would make me terribly welcome.
Click to expand...

Don’t care = don’t know. It’s 10 yrs. Remington would never hire you. Why? You don’t have any marketable skills. People like you are what is wrong with America. What people you wonder? Pussies.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not “End of story” because you say so. You continue to ignore the fact that Brown was advancing on Wilson. Forensics prove this but you insist on pushing the false narrative that Wilson just shot Brown without provocation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy with a gun shot a kid 8 times..  when a dozen witnesses said he had his hands up.
Click to expand...


While advancing threateningly towards Wilson.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’ll agree with nasty but takedowns? Hardly. Most of your posts are childish, petty, loaded with irrelevancies and designed to do one thing: push buttons.





> Well, I'm certainly pushing your buttons, aren't I, Corky?



If I’m smart enough to recognize your pointless and childish ploys then I’m smart enough to avoid them. 

You give yourself way too much credit. You are too emotional, reactionary, ignorant and full of yourself to be clever.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You mean, people with degrees told you what you wanted to hear.
> 
> People with degrees also said that Brown was advancing on Wilson but you ignored their degrees, didn’t you?





> Were people with degrees there?



Were people with degrees there when Floyd died?



> People who were there said he had his hands up.   The supposed "evidence" was that his shirt wasn't pulled up when he had his hands up, which they wouldn't be if he had his hands up the way most normal people would put up their hands.



Irrelevant. I’m talking about the fact that he was advancing on Wilson. The blood trails prove that he was closer to Wilson than he was when he first turned around and supposedly raised his hands.

In other words, he walked away from Wilson and then, realizing he’d been shot in the hand, raised his hands to look at them and then advanced threateningly towards Wilson. Presumably because he’d been shot.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’ll ask again: Is their moral outrage worth the lives of their loved ones? They apparently think so and you apparently agree.





> Again, not moral outrage, sense of survival.    This problem wasn't being solved.



Irrelevant. I ask again: Is moral outrage (or even sense of survival) worth the life of friends and loved ones?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Nice try dumbass. Persons of color have nothing to do with this. It’s about people of all races crowding the streets in violation of pandemic protocols meant to safeguard the lives of innocent people and slow the spread of a deadly disease.





> Except nobody really thought that people were going to catch it if they were outside, and most of the "protocols" were for people who were indoors.



Just how stupid do you think we are?

Are you seriously trying to tell me that the people who remained indoors were more at risk than a mob in the street?



> Also, most of the demonstrators I saw were wearing masks.



But not practicing social distancing.

If they felt that masks were enough then they wouldn’t have shut down the country and they wouldn’t have advised social distancing.

You’re full of shit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ghost of a Rider said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not “End of story” because you say so. You continue to ignore the fact that Brown was advancing on Wilson. Forensics prove this but you insist on pushing the false narrative that Wilson just shot Brown without provocation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy with a gun shot a kid 8 times..  when a dozen witnesses said he had his hands up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While advancing threateningly towards Wilson.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll agree with nasty but takedowns? Hardly. Most of your posts are childish, petty, loaded with irrelevancies and designed to do one thing: push buttons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm certainly pushing your buttons, aren't I, Corky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I’m smart enough to recognize your pointless and childish ploys then I’m smart enough to avoid them.
> 
> You give yourself way too much credit. You are too emotional, reactionary, ignorant and full of yourself to be clever.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, people with degrees told you what you wanted to hear.
> 
> People with degrees also said that Brown was advancing on Wilson but you ignored their degrees, didn’t you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were people with degrees there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were people with degrees there when Floyd died?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who were there said he had his hands up.   The supposed "evidence" was that his shirt wasn't pulled up when he had his hands up, which they wouldn't be if he had his hands up the way most normal people would put up their hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. I’m talking about the fact that he was advancing on Wilson. The blood trails prove that he was closer to Wilson than he was when he first turned around and supposedly raised his hands.
> 
> In other words, he walked away from Wilson and then, realizing he’d been shot in the hand, raised his hands to look at them and then advanced threateningly towards Wilson. Presumably because he’d been shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll ask again: Is their moral outrage worth the lives of their loved ones? They apparently think so and you apparently agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, not moral outrage, sense of survival.    This problem wasn't being solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. I ask again: Is moral outrage (or even sense of survival) worth the life of friends and loved ones?
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try dumbass. Persons of color have nothing to do with this. It’s about people of all races crowding the streets in violation of pandemic protocols meant to safeguard the lives of innocent people and slow the spread of a deadly disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except nobody really thought that people were going to catch it if they were outside, and most of the "protocols" were for people who were indoors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just how stupid do you think we are?
> 
> Are you seriously trying to tell me that the people who remained indoors were more at risk than a mob in the street?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, most of the demonstrators I saw were wearing masks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not practicing social distancing.
> 
> If they felt that masks were enough then they wouldn’t have shut down the country and they wouldn’t have advised social distancing.
> 
> You’re full of shit.
Click to expand...

Your last statement is on point. JoeP for Pussy lives in a fantasy world and refused to face reality. Amber Guyger situation is the perfect example


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Don’t care = don’t know. It’s 10 yrs. Remington would never hire you. Why? You don’t have any marketable skills. People like you are what is wrong with America. What people you wonder? Pussies.



Actually, I have 35 years experience in my field (which is not Human Resources) and my time in the military gives me a lot of expertise in weapons.  So based purely on my resume, I'd probably be a good catch for them.  Clearly, I wouldn't be a good fit, considering I consider the gun industry to be as immoral and evil as the tobacco industry.  Maybe a little worse.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t care = don’t know. It’s 10 yrs. Remington would never hire you. Why? You don’t have any marketable skills. People like you are what is wrong with America. What people you wonder? Pussies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I have 35 years experience in my field (which is not Human Resources) and my time in the military gives me a lot of expertise in weapons.  So based purely on my resume, I'd probably be a good catch for them.  Clearly, I wouldn't be a good fit, considering I consider the gun industry to be as immoral and evil as the tobacco industry.  Maybe a little worse.
Click to expand...

Your field is HR. Stop your fucking lying. You know what is immoral? Do you? It’s subjective. Many believe abortions to be immoral. Do you? I 100% guaranty they would not hire you.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Your field is HR. Stop your fucking lying. You know what is immoral? Do you? It’s subjective. Many believe abortions to be immoral. Do you? I 100% guaranty they would not hire you.



Actually, no, I'm not in "HR".  My background for most of my career was procurement and supply chain, going all the way back to my time in the Army.   I just picked up resume writing as a side until I decided to do it as a full time business a few years ago.  I often get calls from recruiters just based on my LinkedIn profile.  

Anyway, there's nothing subjective about Mannish Woman's not being a good fit for Hollywood. She just kept saying stupid racist, transphobic things, which you just don't do if you are a minor character.  Now, yeah, Marc Hamill can shoot his mouth off politically because he's Mark Hamill.   But when he said things that Disney didn't like, they put the clamp down on him, too. 

But selling a dangerous product to dangerous people... most sensible people would consider that immoral.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ghost of a Rider said:


> It appears Disney never warned Carano about her tweets.


No, that means it appears you don't know. Sorry for misunderstanding the article. Here is Gina Carano complaining that Disney had previously asked her to apologize: Gina Carano Says Disney Tried To Force Her To Apologize For Pronoun Usage Incident

Yes, she was warned.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Cecilie1200 said:


> "If my masters don't like it, you deserve what you get for disagreeing!"


No stupid, i said if your employers don't like it, they can do what they want. Same thing you said about your cult leader and his firings for the last 4 years. But you are either too stupid or rabid to think clearly enough to connect these dots of your own behavior.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> While advancing threateningly towards Wilson.



Um, being a scary black dude is not a death penalty offense. 

But you might be on to something here.  What we need to do in the police academies is have a scary black guy on the payroll.  And have him randomly jump out at people.  Guys who panic aren't fit to be cops.  

Genius!!! 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Were people with degrees there when Floyd died?



No, but they DID EXAMINE THE BODY and performed TESTS ON IT to determine how he died.  And they wrote down "suffocation" not "Drug overdose".  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. I ask again: Is moral outrage (or even sense of survival) worth the life of friends and loved ones?



yes, it absolutely is.  If you take proper precautions, and your family does, it's just not an issue.  

Now, if you have your 87 year old Nana in your home, it's probably not a good idea to go back to her. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. I’m talking about the fact that he was advancing on Wilson. The blood trails prove that he was closer to Wilson than he was when he first turned around and supposedly raised his hands.
> 
> In other words, he walked away from Wilson and then, realizing he’d been shot in the hand, raised his hands to look at them and then advanced threateningly towards Wilson. Presumably because he’d been shot.



That's one theory.  The other was he realized he couldn't get away, and started walking towards Wilson to give himself up.  You know, like 14 witnesses said he was.  





Frankly, this whole crime scene diagram is kind of weird.  How did the SHELL casings get all the way over there, if Wilson wasn't chasing him?  how could he be running without any shoes?  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Just how stupid do you think we are?



Oh, I think you are Darwinian level stupid.  You're just lucky saber tooth cats aren't around anymore to practice natural selection.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> If they felt that masks were enough then they wouldn’t have shut down the country and they wouldn’t have advised social distancing.



It's more along the lines of "how much exposure to who and for how long".  Standing out side with a mask with other people- Just not much of a threat.  Working indoors for hours with other people, where maybe food is being served, um, yeah, much bigger threat.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Your last statement is on point. JoeP for Pussy lives in a fantasy world and refused to face reality. Amber Guyger situation is the perfect example



You mean the racist bitch who shot an unarmed man inside of his home?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your field is HR. Stop your fucking lying. You know what is immoral? Do you? It’s subjective. Many believe abortions to be immoral. Do you? I 100% guaranty they would not hire you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no, I'm not in "HR".  My background for most of my career was procurement and supply chain, going all the way back to my time in the Army.   I just picked up resume writing as a side until I decided to do it as a full time business a few years ago.  I often get calls from recruiters just based on my LinkedIn profile.
> 
> Anyway, there's nothing subjective about Mannish Woman's not being a good fit for Hollywood. She just kept saying stupid racist, transphobic things, which you just don't do if you are a minor character.  Now, yeah, Marc Hamill can shoot his mouth off politically because he's Mark Hamill.   But when he said things that Disney didn't like, they put the clamp down on him, too.
> 
> But selling a dangerous product to dangerous people... most sensible people would consider that immoral.
Click to expand...

Clamp on him too? No they didn’t. They fired her because they were uncomfortable. That’s weak sauce.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your last statement is on point. JoeP for Pussy lives in a fantasy world and refused to face reality. Amber Guyger situation is the perfect example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the racist bitch who shot an unarmed man inside of his home?
Click to expand...

I have told you 100x that your warped reality doesn’t equal actual reality. What part of that statement do you not understand? I get that you’re just trolling but I mean this sincerely. You are a loser. If I looked like you and had your life I would take a vow of silence and join a monastery.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They fired her because they were uncomfortable. That’s weak sauce.


Pretty standard. If i put up gross social media posts like hers, i would likely also be fired. Especially if i continued to do it after being warned. She made her choice. She is a big girl. She doesn't need 30 million mommies running down and yelling at the teacher who threw her out of class.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Clamp on him too? No they didn’t. They fired her because they were uncomfortable. That’s weak sauce.



Sure they did.  During the promotion for the Last Jedi, he came out and said they totally bastardized Luke's character.  Then Disney had a talk with him and amazingly, he started saying all sorts of praiseworthy things.  They did a full Winston Smith on the guy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clamp on him too? No they didn’t. They fired her because they were uncomfortable. That’s weak sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they did.  During the promotion for the Last Jedi, he came out and said they totally bastardized Luke's character.  Then Disney had a talk with him and amazingly, he started saying all sorts of praiseworthy things.  They did a full Winston Smith on the guy.
Click to expand...

That’s different. He criticized Disney directly. You are the king of false conflations.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That’s different. He criticized Disney directly. You are the king of false conflations.



Not a false conflation at all.    The difference was, he had the good sense to shut up.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> They fired her because they were uncomfortable. That’s weak sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty standard. If i put up gross social media posts like hers, i would likely also be fired. Especially if i continued to do it after being warned. She made her choice. She is a big girl. She doesn't need 30 million mommies running down and yelling at the teacher who threw her out of class.
Click to expand...

Troll post. If you want to debate intelligently let me know. I am All set with


JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have told you 100x that your warped reality doesn’t equal actual reality. What part of that statement do you not understand? I get that you’re just trolling but I mean this sincerely. You are a loser. If I looked like you and had your life I would take a vow of silence and join a monastery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, dude, you have no idea what I look like.
> 
> Oh, yeah, and reported.
Click to expand...

Great. Report it. You were the one trolling.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s different. He criticized Disney directly. You are the king of false conflations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a false conflation at all.    The difference was, he had the good sense to shut up.
Click to expand...

Did Carano criticize Disney and her character? Link please.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have told you 100x that your warped reality doesn’t equal actual reality. What part of that statement do you not understand? I get that you’re just trolling but I mean this sincerely. You are a loser. If I looked like you and had your life I would take a vow of silence and join a monastery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, dude, you have no idea what I look like.
> 
> Oh, yeah, and reported.
Click to expand...

Report all you want. You are such a snowflake. My comment stands. You don’t debate you troll. I hope the mods see this.

Coyote
Meister


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Troll post.


Not at all. I repeat:

Pretty standard. If i put up gross social media posts like hers, i would likely also be fired. Especially if i continued to do it after being warned. She made her choice. She is a big girl. She doesn't need 30 million mommies running down and yelling at the teacher who threw her out of class. 

The only thing she is a victim of is her own, poor judgment.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troll post.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I repeat:
> 
> Pretty standard. If i put up gross social media posts like hers, i would likely also be fired. Especially if i continued to do it after being warned. She made her choice. She is a big girl. She doesn't need 30 million mommies running down and yelling at the teacher who threw her out of class.
> 
> The only thing she is a victim of is her own, poor judgment.
Click to expand...

That’s like me asking someone so sir why do you beat your wife? Automatically the person is on the defensive as he may not beat his wife. Your troll post insinuates it was a gross act by her. I disagree And hence honest debate is impossible. So with all due respect, go away you antisemitic prick.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That’s like me asking someone so sir why do you beat your wife? Automatically the person is on the defensive as he may not beat his wife. Your troll post insinuates it was a gross act by her. I disagree And hence honest debate is impossible. So with all due respect, go away you antisemitic prick.



Actually, it was a gross act.  Comparing backlash against Trump supporters to how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany is gross and insulting to the millions of people who died.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Your troll post insinuates it was a gross act by her.


It doesn't insinuate it. It directly states it. Her social media.posts were gross. If you disagree, that says mor about you than it does me, and i am happy to let that speak for itself. 

Apparently, her employers agreed, both when they warned her and later fired her. Which prompted your thread. Making it right on topic. So calling it a troll post is just stupid.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s like me asking someone so sir why do you beat your wife? Automatically the person is on the defensive as he may not beat his wife. Your troll post insinuates it was a gross act by her. I disagree And hence honest debate is impossible. So with all due respect, go away you antisemitic prick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a gross act.  Comparing backlash against Trump supporters to how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany is gross and insulting to the millions of people who died.
Click to expand...

Not what she did and I am a Jew and I agree with her 100%. So if I, a Jew am not offended why is it offensive to you a non Jews who has blasted Jew on this board multiple times?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your troll post insinuates it was a gross act by her.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't insinuate it. It directly states it. Her social media.posts were gross. If you disagree, that says mor about you than it does me, and i am happy to let that speak for itself.
> 
> Apparently, her employers agreed, both when they warned her and later fired her. Which prompted your thread. Making it right on topic. So calling it a troll post is just stupid.
Click to expand...

I disagree. So we can’t have an honest debate. You’re too easily offended, snowflake.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I disagree. So we can’t have an honest debate


About the opinion of whether her posts were gross? What debate is there to be had on that? Apparently that's a difference of opinion tied to moral and ethical character. I am more than happy to let you sit there and say her posts were fine. It makes me look good.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. So we can’t have an honest debate
> 
> 
> 
> About the opinion of whether her posts were gross? What debate is there to be had on that? Apparently that's a difference of opinion tied to moral and ethical character. I am more than happy to let you sit there and say her posts were fine. It makes me look good.
Click to expand...

I am a Jew and I wasnt remotely offended as she was 100% right.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. So we can’t have an honest debate
> 
> 
> 
> About the opinion of whether her posts were gross? What debate is there to be had on that? Apparently that's a difference of opinion tied to moral and ethical character. I am more than happy to let you sit there and say her posts were fine. It makes me look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a Jew and I wasnt remotely offended as she was 100% right.
Click to expand...

Yesss, good, clarity is good. Say it loud and proud. The world needs all of you to self identify. The world needs to know that you are playing the victim because you cant be a dick on social media without getting fired for it. We need to be crystal clear what is happening here. The floor and spotlight are yours.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. So we can’t have an honest debate
> 
> 
> 
> About the opinion of whether her posts were gross? What debate is there to be had on that? Apparently that's a difference of opinion tied to moral and ethical character. I am more than happy to let you sit there and say her posts were fine. It makes me look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a Jew and I wasnt remotely offended as she was 100% right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesss, good, clarity is good. Say it loud and proud. The world needs all of you to self identify. The world needs to know that you are playing the victim because you cant be a dick on social media without getting fired for it. We need to be crystal clear what is happening here. The floor and spotlight are yours.
Click to expand...

So again, what was offensive about her statement? Please elaborate. Don’t deflect.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not what she did and I am a Jew and I agree with her 100%. So if I, a Jew am not offended why is it offensive to you a non Jews who has blasted Jew on this board multiple times?



You don't speak for all Jews....  and frankly, if I were Jewish, I'd be embarrassed by you. 

What she said was offensive.  It wasn't the first time she said something offensive, but it was the last time she did it on Disney's dime. 

Now, I despise Disney.  I don't like what they did with Star Wars, Marvel, or many classics of literature.  But frankly, what they did 99% of businesses would do in the exact same circumstances.  

People have been fired for a lot less.   Like the lady who flew to South Africa and said on her Twitter, "I hope I don't catch AIDS, naw I'm white".   She was fired before the plane touched down.  









						How One Stupid Tweet Blew Up Justine Sacco’s Life (Published 2015)
					

The unique 21st-century misery of the online shaming victim.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So again, what was offensive about her statement?


Ha, no, i covered that already. Someone else may want to go back and forth on that with you, though.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not what she did and I am a Jew and I agree with her 100%. So if I, a Jew am not offended why is it offensive to you a non Jews who has blasted Jew on this board multiple times?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't speak for all Jews....  and frankly, if I were Jewish, I'd be embarrassed by you.
> 
> What she said was offensive.  It wasn't the first time she said something offensive, but it was the last time she did it on Disney's dime.
> 
> Now, I despise Disney.  I don't like what they did with Star Wars, Marvel, or many classics of literature.  But frankly, what they did 99% of businesses would do in the exact same circumstances.
> 
> People have been fired for a lot less.   Like the lady who flew to South Africa and said on her Twitter, "I hope I don't catch AIDS, naw I'm white".   She was fired before the plane touched down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How One Stupid Tweet Blew Up Justine Sacco’s Life (Published 2015)
> 
> 
> The unique 21st-century misery of the online shaming victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
Click to expand...

You’re too easily offended. You’re a snowflake. What specifically was offensive about her statement. Ben Shapiro who speaks for many Jews wasn’t offended either. Reported for your antisemitism.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So again, what was offensive about her statement?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, no, i covered that already. Someone else may want to go back and forth on that with you, though.
Click to expand...

Nope. You’re deflecting. Tell me specifically what about her statement offended you. Thank you.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You’re too easily offended. You’re a snowflake. What specifically was offensive about her statement. Ben Shapiro who speaks for many Jews wasn’t offended either. Reported for your antisemitism.



People being systematically rounded up and exterminated.  - Bad. 

People being shunned because of their racist views and support of a bad president- Not bad at all.  Even kind of understandable.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears Disney never warned Carano about her tweets.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that means it appears you don't know. Sorry for misunderstanding the article. Here is Gina Carano complaining that Disney had previously asked her to apologize: Gina Carano Says Disney Tried To Force Her To Apologize For Pronoun Usage Incident
> 
> Yes, she was warned.
Click to expand...


No, she was not. Asking her to apologize is not issuing a warning and what’s more, she was only asked to apologize for ONE tweet.

Warning her would be to advise her not to post inflammatory tweets which they never did.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Tell me specifically what about her statement offended you


Nah, I'm good. I wasn't too offended, personally. And i don't do troll exercises anyway.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re too easily offended. You’re a snowflake. What specifically was offensive about her statement. Ben Shapiro who speaks for many Jews wasn’t offended either. Reported for your antisemitism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People being systematically rounded up and exterminated.  - Bad.
> 
> People being shunned because of their racist views and support of a bad president- Not bad at all.  Even kind of understandable.
Click to expand...

Not what she said. Try again. Did you mean to respond to someone else?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Asking her to apologize is not issuing a warning a


Yes it is, and you just look silly trying to belabour your lost point.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> No, she was not. Asking her to apologize is not issuing a warning and what’s more, she was only asked to apologize for ONE tweet.
> 
> Warning her would be to advise her not to post inflammatory tweets which they never did.



How do you know what they warned her? 

If Disney is like most companies, HR actions are usually kept confidential.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me specifically what about her statement offended you
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm good. I wasn't too offended, personally. And i don't do troll exercises anyway.
Click to expand...

So you weren’t offended by a self described gross statement. But she should have been fired? Hmmmm....yep you just exposed yourself as a moron.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Not what she said. Try again. Did you mean to respond to someone else?



Nope.  She compared holocaust victims to poor, sad Trump snowflakes who wonder why people don't like them. 

Offensive to anyone with a sense of decency... which I guess also excludes most Trump supporters.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you weren’t offended by a self described gross statement. But she should have been fired? Hmmmm....yep you just exposed yourself as a moron.



Um, yeah, she should have been fired.   

the whole purpose of Disney is to sell merchandise and product.  What she did was pretty much the opposite of helping.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you weren’t offended by a self described gross statement.


Correct, not personally offended, not being a jew or trans. I did find her gross lies about the pandemic and election to be offensive, but not to my feelings.

Yes, her posts were gross. Her employer asked her to apologize. She refused and continued her behavior. She made her choice. Now she realizes she ruined her career and wants to pretend to be a victim. gina's personal Holocaust, hahahaha. Whoopsie...enjoy toiling in obscurity for the white wing propagandists Gina.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not what she said. Try again. Did you mean to respond to someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  She compared holocaust victims to poor, sad Trump snowflakes who wonder why people don't like them.
> 
> Offensive to anyone with a sense of decency... which I guess also excludes most Trump supporters.
Click to expand...

Nope. Went over your head. She compared the time to neighbor ratting on neighbor and she is right. My bad. I should Have known you’re are too stupid. After all you compared Lady Antebellum to Hitler.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you weren’t offended by a self described gross statement. But she should have been fired? Hmmmm....yep you just exposed yourself as a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, she should have been fired.
> 
> the whole purpose of Disney is to sell merchandise and product.  What she did was pretty much the opposite of helping.
Click to expand...

So if she was still there they would sell less merchandise? LOL

You’re pathetic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you weren’t offended by a self described gross statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, not personally offended, not being a jew or trans. I did find her gross lies about the pandemic and election to be offensive, but not to my feelings.
> 
> Yes, her posts were gross. Her employer asked her to apologize. She refused and continued her behavior. She made her choice. Now she realizes she ruined her career and wants to pretend to be a victim. gina's personal Holocaust, hahahaha. Whoopsie...enjoy toiling in obscurity for the white wing propagandists Gina.
Click to expand...

Why should she apologize? You didn’t find her statements gross and you’re a leftist? So what percentage found them gross? 1-2%?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why should she apologize?



Well, in her case, the only reason would be to keep her job, considering she clearly doesn't know or doesn't care about the consequences of the gross content of her posts.  She made her choice. Nobody is going to force her or you to understand what was gross about her posts. It certainly isn't my job.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should she apologize?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in her case, the only reason would be to keep her job, considering she clearly doesn't know or doesn't care about the consequences of the gross content of her posts.  She made her choice. Nobody is going to force her or you to understand what was gross about her posts. It certainly isn't my job.
Click to expand...

You just said you weren’t offended but you keep saying her posts are gross. I ask Again, what offends you about her posts?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s like me asking someone so sir why do you beat your wife? Automatically the person is on the defensive as he may not beat his wife. Your troll post insinuates it was a gross act by her. I disagree And hence honest debate is impossible. So with all due respect, go away you antisemitic prick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a gross act.  Comparing backlash against Trump supporters to how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany is gross and insulting to the millions of people who died.
Click to expand...


So is referring to certain people as Nazis who have never committed any sort of atrocity, let alone anything even remotely like the Nazis did.

This, too, is insulting to Jews.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ghost of a Rider said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s like me asking someone so sir why do you beat your wife? Automatically the person is on the defensive as he may not beat his wife. Your troll post insinuates it was a gross act by her. I disagree And hence honest debate is impossible. So with all due respect, go away you antisemitic prick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a gross act.  Comparing backlash against Trump supporters to how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany is gross and insulting to the millions of people who died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is referring to certain people as Nazis who have never committed any sort of atrocity, let alone anything even remotely like the Nazis did.
> 
> This, too, is insulting to Jews.
Click to expand...

Joe doesn’t comprehend that. To him Lady Antebellum the music group is the same as the Third Reich. His words not mine. How is that remotely logical?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asking her to apologize is not issuing a warning a
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is, and you just look silly trying to belabour your lost point.
Click to expand...


You’re the one who made the claim that she was warned by Disney about her tweets and the best you can come up with to support this claim is that they asked her to apologize for ONE tweet.

Sorry, but asking her to apologize for a single tweet and warning her about her tweets in general are two different things.

Also, there was no way for her to predict the type of reaction she’d get for that tweet anyway. In my opinion and the opinion of a lot of people, the Twitter storm over this was a complete snowflake overreaction. There was no reason for it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s like me asking someone so sir why do you beat your wife? Automatically the person is on the defensive as he may not beat his wife. Your troll post insinuates it was a gross act by her. I disagree And hence honest debate is impossible. So with all due respect, go away you antisemitic prick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a gross act.  Comparing backlash against Trump supporters to how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany is gross and insulting to the millions of people who died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is referring to certain people as Nazis who have never committed any sort of atrocity, let alone anything even remotely like the Nazis did.
> 
> This, too, is insulting to Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe doesn’t comprehend that. To him Lady Antebellum the music group is the same as the Third Reich. His words not mine. How is that remotely logical?
Click to expand...


Joe doesn’t comprehend a lot of things and he is nothing if not a hypocrite. 

If he didn’t have hypocrisy to fall back on he wouldn’t have anything to say.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ghost of a Rider said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s like me asking someone so sir why do you beat your wife? Automatically the person is on the defensive as he may not beat his wife. Your troll post insinuates it was a gross act by her. I disagree And hence honest debate is impossible. So with all due respect, go away you antisemitic prick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it was a gross act.  Comparing backlash against Trump supporters to how Jews were treated in Nazi Germany is gross and insulting to the millions of people who died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is referring to certain people as Nazis who have never committed any sort of atrocity, let alone anything even remotely like the Nazis did.
> 
> This, too, is insulting to Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe doesn’t comprehend that. To him Lady Antebellum the music group is the same as the Third Reich. His words not mine. How is that remotely logical?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe doesn’t comprehend a lot of things and he is nothing if not a hypocrite.
> 
> If he didn’t have hypocrisy to fall back on he wouldn’t have anything to say.
Click to expand...

He would have idiocy. Natural born talent of his.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she was not. Asking her to apologize is not issuing a warning and what’s more, she was only asked to apologize for ONE tweet.
> 
> Warning her would be to advise her not to post inflammatory tweets which they never did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what they warned her?
> 
> If Disney is like most companies, HR actions are usually kept confidential.
Click to expand...


What are you asking me for? FortFun is the one saying they warned her, not me.

All I’ve said is that none of the articles he linked that supposedly say that Disney warned her about her tweets don’t actually say that Disney warned her about her tweets.

Pay attention.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I am not a Nazi. Actually Nazis killed 95% of my ancestors in WW2. Just because I disagree with you politically doesn't make me a Nazi. I am also not an Islamaphobe. Phobia means fear. I do not fear Islam. I have several close Muslim friends. I dislike radical Islam. Why:
> 
> -- No separation of church and state
> -- Kill people over cartoons
> -- Treat women worse than dogs and they HATE dogs
> -- Every country that is at least 75% Muslim is either a military, civil rights or a humanitarian disaster.
> -- They hate Jews and want them obliterated.
> 
> Just because our News Entertainment media tells you that most Jews are Democrats doesn't make it so. You should listen to Ben Shapiro and educate yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need more information.
> For example, you say no separation of church and state is a bad thing.
> While I agree here and now, around 600 AD there were no social institutions in the state, like ADC or social security, so the church had to supply them.  So then a combination of church and state was a very good thing at one time.  It is just that we can now likely do better.
> 
> You have it backwards about killing over cartoons.  The reality is that people have been murdering Muslims since they existed, and they drew offensive cartoons in order to incite the murders.
> So preventing offensive cartoons is pre-emptive, intended to stop mass murders by 1 execution of the offending person trying to generate mass murder.
> 
> You are misinformed as to the state of woman in Islam.  Mohammad reformed Judaism specifically to improve the rights of women, in gratitude to the wealthy widow who married him.  Women are the chain of descendancy in Islam, not males.  So women sort of rule everything.  They are the ones who arrange marriages for example.  Islam allows women to inherit, divorce, etc., which was not true previously under Judaism.
> 
> It is true modern Islamic countries are poor and dictatorships, but almost always due to being invaded and taken over by a Christian imperialist who colonised it and financed a military dictatorship.  Like Egypt now, the Shah in Iran, etc.
> 
> And you are totally wrong about Islam hating Jews.  The title Vizier means a Jewish advisor who administered the government under Islam.  Jews are high status under Islam.  Islam considers itself to just be a reformed version of Judaism.  Jews are considers the same Abrahamic religion, and Brother of the Book, meaning the Old Testament.  Never have Moslems abused Jews.  What Moslems do NOT like, are European Ashkenazi falsely claiming some illegal birthright to the Promised Land by being the Chosen People.  That is just a Zionist lie and total fraud used to murder and steal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #1) Je Suis Charlie
> #2) Women are treated like cattle in Islam. You don't know what Mohammed did. You weren't there. He was illiterate and a warlord. That we do know.
> #3) Muslims hate Jews.
> 
> You view the world of how it should be not how it is. While I like that about you, I think you're an idealist but you're not pragmatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) I am not Moslem but Jewish, however I agree that Je Suis Charlie was promoting mass murder of Moslems by drawing inflammatory cartoons about Mohammad.
> He should not have done it.
> If the laws were proper and preventing their dissemination, then the murder would not have happened.
> Moslems are being murdered in mass right now, and Je Suis Charlie was encouraging it.
> 
> 2.) Women are NOT at all treated like cattle in Islam.  They are revered in Islam.  The problem in the Mideast is not Islam, but old tribal or Judaic customs that Mohammad was trying to reform, and failed.  Mohammad was NOT illiterate, but hired originally as a bookkeeper, and was later a merchant.  He was not a war lord, and his words were written down.  I do not like most of it, as it is too strict, but the Quran is the words of Mohammad, and anyone can read them.
> 
> 3.). It is silly to claim Moslems hate Jews.  It is Moslems who have always protected Jews, and it is always Christians who attack and murder them.  For example, before the European immigration to the Mideast around 1920 or so, the population of the Mideast was about 95% Moslem and only about 5% Jewish.  So if Moslems hated Jews, then how could any Jews then have survived there at all?  The Jews lived for over 1000 years, voluntarily under Islamic rule.  Jews sough out Islamic protection and jobs, like under the Moors in the Iberian Peninsula.
> What Moslems justifiably hate in not Jews, but Zionism.
> And Zionism is a horrible corruption that all Jews should also hate, since according to Judaism, Jews are supposed to stay out of the Mideast until the coming of the Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't do this with you as you live in a world of your own and we are off topic. You hate Zionists. I get it. I know you're a Jew. The kind of Jew that is a traitor to my people. The real Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, real Jews follow the Diaspora decree and are following the Jewish leadership that said we should wait until the coming of the Messiah before returning to the Mideast.
> {...
> A Jewish diaspora existed for several centuries before the fall of the Second Temple, and their dwelling in other countries for the most part  was not a result of compulsory dislocation.[5] Before the middle of the first century CE, in addition to Judea, Syria and Babylonia, large Jewish communities existed in the Roman provinces of Syria Palaestina, Egypt, Crete and Cyrenaica, and in Rome itself;[6] after the Siege of Jerusalem in 63 BCE, when the Hasmonean kingdom became a protectorate of Rome, emigration intensified. In 6 CE the region was organized as the Roman province of Judea. The Judean population revolted against the Roman Empire in 66 CE in the First Jewish–Roman War which culminated in the destruction of Jerusalem in 70 CE. During the siege, the Romans destroyed the Second Temple and most of Jerusalem. This watershed moment, the elimination of the symbolic centre of Judaism and Jewish identity constrained many Jews to reformulate a new self-definition and adjust their existence to the prospect of an indefinite period of displacement.[7]
> ...}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with Gina Carano? Off topic much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is off topic, because the topic is simple.
> Gina said nothing remotely controversial.
> She compared cancel culture with the suppression of Jews before WWII.
> And that is accurate.
> For that, people are calling Gina anti-Semitic, and that is wrong for so many reasons.
Click to expand...

Now this is on topic. Thank you. Disney fired her because of pressure of like 2% of the population on the Internet. Very disappointing.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Now this is on topic. Thank you. Disney fired her because of pressure of like 2% of the population on the Internet. Very disappointing.



2% is all it takes.   

Again, people have been fired for a LOT less.   

The lesson here is, don't put anything on Social Media you wouldn't say in front of your boss.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

This thread is not about Michael Brown.  Either stay on topic of leave the thread


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> This thread is not about Michael Brown.  Either stay on topic of leave the thread


Thank you. I have asked him this several times and to me this is a very important thread about cancel culture. JoeB is crazy fool.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is on topic. Thank you. Disney fired her because of pressure of like 2% of the population on the Internet. Very disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2% is all it takes.
> 
> Again, people have been fired for a LOT less.
> 
> The lesson here is, don't put anything on Social Media you wouldn't say in front of your boss.
Click to expand...

Why is 2% all it takes? Just because people have been fired for less doesn't make it any better. Give me examples of people fired for "A LOT" less?

I am not on social media but I would say "how about a little grace" in front of my boss as I look in the mirror.

Thanks


----------



## Rigby5

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is on topic. Thank you. Disney fired her because of pressure of like 2% of the population on the Internet. Very disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2% is all it takes.
> 
> Again, people have been fired for a LOT less.
> 
> The lesson here is, don't put anything on Social Media you wouldn't say in front of your boss.
Click to expand...


But she did not say anything she should not have said in front of her boss.
The internet reaction claimed she said things she did not say.  For example, nothing was remotely anti-Jewish.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why is 2% all it takes? Just because people have been fired for less doesn't make it any better. Give me examples of people fired for "A LOT" less?



If I do, are you going to whine about how it's "off topic".   Okay.   Look up "Justine Sacco".  She made some dumb comments on Twitter about South Africa and AIDS on a transatlantic flight, and was fired by her company before the plane touched down.  









						10 People Who Got Fired Because Of Their Tweets - Goliath
					

Whether you love it or hate it, Twitter is an extremely powerful tool on the internet that has the potential to connect everyone. But still, some people are not privy to the power this social media platform has. If you are upset at something, feel like having an outburst, or want to share your...




					www.goliath.com
				




Here's my favorite.  

_In one of the few entries on this list that features a celebrity, we have none other than comedian Gilbert Gottfried. The stand-up comic and actor is best known for his unique voice, which helped him get the job of being the Aflac duck in the commercials that I’m sure you are all familiar with. Well, in 2011, he decided to post a tweet that would force him to lose this job. After the Japanese earthquake and Tsunami disaster, Gottfried made a distasteful joke on Twitter, saying “Japan called me. They said ‘maybe those jokes are a hit in the U.S., but over here, they’re all sinking,'” and Aflac (who does 75% of their business in Japan) had no choice but to fire the comedian. _



AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am not on social media but I would say "how about a little grace" in front of my boss as I look in the mirror.



I think it's an issue of CONTEXT.  Would you say that if he just made a really unpopular decision?  Maybe.  But then expect to get fired.  

The amusing this is you guys all forget that Republicans are the ones who invented "At-will employment".  

Ms. Carano probably had a contract that had a lot more protections than most of us enjoy in our workplaces...and she actually belongs to a Union (SAG)... but her behavior was egregious enough to where they thought they were on solid legal ground firing her.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is 2% all it takes? Just because people have been fired for less doesn't make it any better. Give me examples of people fired for "A LOT" less?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I do, are you going to whine about how it's "off topic".   Okay.   Look up "Justine Sacco".  She made some dumb comments on Twitter about South Africa and AIDS on a transatlantic flight, and was fired by her company before the plane touched down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 People Who Got Fired Because Of Their Tweets - Goliath
> 
> 
> Whether you love it or hate it, Twitter is an extremely powerful tool on the internet that has the potential to connect everyone. But still, some people are not privy to the power this social media platform has. If you are upset at something, feel like having an outburst, or want to share your...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goliath.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my favorite.
> 
> _In one of the few entries on this list that features a celebrity, we have none other than comedian Gilbert Gottfried. The stand-up comic and actor is best known for his unique voice, which helped him get the job of being the Aflac duck in the commercials that I’m sure you are all familiar with. Well, in 2011, he decided to post a tweet that would force him to lose this job. After the Japanese earthquake and Tsunami disaster, Gottfried made a distasteful joke on Twitter, saying “Japan called me. They said ‘maybe those jokes are a hit in the U.S., but over here, they’re all sinking,'” and Aflac (who does 75% of their business in Japan) had no choice but to fire the comedian. _
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not on social media but I would say "how about a little grace" in front of my boss as I look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's an issue of CONTEXT.  Would you say that if he just made a really unpopular decision?  Maybe.  But then expect to get fired.
> 
> The amusing this is you guys all forget that Republicans are the ones who invented "At-will employment".
> 
> Ms. Carano probably had a contract that had a lot more protections than most of us enjoy in our workplaces...and she actually belongs to a Union (SAG)... but her behavior was egregious enough to where they thought they were on solid legal ground firing her.
Click to expand...

Why are you still here? Tattle tale. Nope she was an at will employee. She doesn’t care. She landed a new gig almost immediately.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why are you still here? Tattle tale. Nope she was an at will employee. She doesn’t care. She landed a new gig almost immediately.



So you are agreeing that Disney was within their rights to fire her.  Okay. Glad we settled that.  

Now the only question is, was it justified?   Well, um. Yeah, it was. She was bringing negative publicity onto the project.  

I've seen more stories about her crazy tweets than I've seen about the plot development of the show this season, which had some pretty big things in it.  Like Luke Skywalker returning in the finale....


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is on topic. Thank you. Disney fired her because of pressure of like 2% of the population on the Internet. Very disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2% is all it takes.
> 
> Again, people have been fired for a LOT less.
> 
> The lesson here is, don't put anything on Social Media you wouldn't say in front of your boss.
Click to expand...


Maybe she thought this was something she could say in front of her boss. I know I would.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Maybe she thought this was something she could say in front of her boss. I know I would.



The first time, maybe...  Give her a mulligan on the first one.  

After that, she should have realized that anything she posted would reflect on the show.   Which means as long as she was employed, all of her posts should have been about how awesome the show is, how much she loved her co-stars and thanking the fans.  

One of the last jobs I had before I started my own business, the company wanted to edit and review my LinkedIn profile.  (I was mostly using it to promote my resume writing business and not really anything to do with my day job.) 

Another company I worked for fired a lady because she posted her resume on Craig's list (which you should never do) and said mildly negative things about the company (which again, you should never do.) 

It's kind of like when Andy Warhol predicted we'd all be famous for 15 minutes.  This is kind of what that looks like.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she thought this was something she could say in front of her boss. I know I would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first time, maybe...  Give her a mulligan on the first one.
> 
> After that, she should have realized that anything she posted would reflect on the show.   Which means as long as she was employed, all of her posts should have been about how awesome the show is, how much she loved her co-stars and thanking the fans.
Click to expand...


What the fuck are you talking about? Her Twitter account is her own account and wholly separate from her job. She has no obligation to say anything about the show in her tweets.

I am amazed you had the balls to actually say that.


----------



## Rigby5

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is 2% all it takes? Just because people have been fired for less doesn't make it any better. Give me examples of people fired for "A LOT" less?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I do, are you going to whine about how it's "off topic".   Okay.   Look up "Justine Sacco".  She made some dumb comments on Twitter about South Africa and AIDS on a transatlantic flight, and was fired by her company before the plane touched down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 People Who Got Fired Because Of Their Tweets - Goliath
> 
> 
> Whether you love it or hate it, Twitter is an extremely powerful tool on the internet that has the potential to connect everyone. But still, some people are not privy to the power this social media platform has. If you are upset at something, feel like having an outburst, or want to share your...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.goliath.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my favorite.
> 
> _In one of the few entries on this list that features a celebrity, we have none other than comedian Gilbert Gottfried. The stand-up comic and actor is best known for his unique voice, which helped him get the job of being the Aflac duck in the commercials that I’m sure you are all familiar with. Well, in 2011, he decided to post a tweet that would force him to lose this job. After the Japanese earthquake and Tsunami disaster, Gottfried made a distasteful joke on Twitter, saying “Japan called me. They said ‘maybe those jokes are a hit in the U.S., but over here, they’re all sinking,'” and Aflac (who does 75% of their business in Japan) had no choice but to fire the comedian. _
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not on social media but I would say "how about a little grace" in front of my boss as I look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's an issue of CONTEXT.  Would you say that if he just made a really unpopular decision?  Maybe.  But then expect to get fired.
> 
> The amusing this is you guys all forget that Republicans are the ones who invented "At-will employment".
> 
> Ms. Carano probably had a contract that had a lot more protections than most of us enjoy in our workplaces...and she actually belongs to a Union (SAG)... but her behavior was egregious enough to where they thought they were on solid legal ground firing her.
Click to expand...


But the POINT is that these firings are all wrong, and illegal.
The only time it is reasonable is when the tweet is deliberately offensive, the person is a high profile representative, and it is in the contract.

NONE of that is true with Gina.
Her posts are not at all offensive, she is not representing the company, and there is nothing in her contract.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you still here? Tattle tale. Nope she was an at will employee. She doesn’t care. She landed a new gig almost immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are agreeing that Disney was within their rights to fire her.  Okay. Glad we settled that.
> 
> Now the only question is, was it justified?   Well, um. Yeah, it was. She was bringing negative publicity onto the project.
> 
> I've seen more stories about her crazy tweets than I've seen about the plot development of the show this season, which had some pretty big things in it.  Like Luke Skywalker returning in the finale....
Click to expand...

I never said it wasn’t their right. I said It was stupid and due to cancel culture pressure. Learn to read.


----------



## BlueGin

Now the looney Twitter mob is going after Henry Cavill for dating her. Why are all of you lefties so mentally ill?


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? Her Twitter account is her own account and wholly separate from her job. She has no obligation to say anything about the show in her tweets.
> 
> I am amazed you had the balls to actually say that.



Um, she's making money off the show.  She really does have an obligation to say nice things about the show. It was actually, you know, kind of in her best interest.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> I never said it wasn’t their right. I said It was stupid and due to cancel culture pressure. Learn to read.



Naw, it wasn't stupid. They just realized she wasn't worth the trouble. 



Rigby5 said:


> But the POINT is that these firings are all wrong, and illegal.
> The only time it is reasonable is when the tweet is deliberately offensive, the person is a high profile representative, and it is in the contract.



We live in a world of "At Will" employment.  Your employer can fire you at any time for any reason if you don't have a contract.  If you do have a contract, it's probably worded in such a way where they could fire you. 



Rigby5 said:


> NONE of that is true with Gina.
> Her posts are not at all offensive, she is not representing the company, and there is nothing in her contract.



Actually, it's not certain that she had a contract with Disney. In fact, Disney was pretty clear in stating she wasn't under contract after this latest debacle. 

Keep in mind, this is Disney.  Disney fired Rosanne Barr from her own show for making a racist tweet about Valerie Jarrett.  Even though she was the star of the show and a co-executive producer.


----------



## JoeB131

BlueGin said:


> Now the looney Twitter mob is going after Henry Cavill for dating her. Why are all of you lefties so mentally ill?



They should go after him for those awful Superman movies...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? Her Twitter account is her own account and wholly separate from her job. She has no obligation to say anything about the show in her tweets.
> 
> I am amazed you had the balls to actually say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, she's making money off the show.  She really does have an obligation to say nice things about the show. It was actually, you know, kind of in her best interest.
Click to expand...


On her private Twitter account? No, she does not.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> On her private Twitter account? No, she does not.



Except it wasn't "Private".  Anyone could read it.  She didn't mark it 'Friends only".  She used it to promote her own career.   

In short, she was kind of dumb.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? Her Twitter account is her own account and wholly separate from her job. She has no obligation to say anything about the show in her tweets.
> 
> I am amazed you had the balls to actually say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, she's making money off the show.  She really does have an obligation to say nice things about the show. It was actually, you know, kind of in her best interest.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it wasn’t their right. I said It was stupid and due to cancel culture pressure. Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, it wasn't stupid. They just realized she wasn't worth the trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the POINT is that these firings are all wrong, and illegal.
> The only time it is reasonable is when the tweet is deliberately offensive, the person is a high profile representative, and it is in the contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We live in a world of "At Will" employment.  Your employer can fire you at any time for any reason if you don't have a contract.  If you do have a contract, it's probably worded in such a way where they could fire you.
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NONE of that is true with Gina.
> Her posts are not at all offensive, she is not representing the company, and there is nothing in her contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's not certain that she had a contract with Disney. In fact, Disney was pretty clear in stating she wasn't under contract after this latest debacle.
> 
> Keep in mind, this is Disney.  Disney fired Rosanne Barr from her own show for making a racist tweet about Valerie Jarrett.  Even though she was the star of the show and a co-executive producer.
Click to expand...

You’re missing the point. I am not debating that she can be fired but why she was. It wasn’t due to performance as the fans liked her. It wasn’t due to sexual abuse or committing a crime it was due to political views expressed on a far left platform. To me the optics are bad. My kids are 13 and 11. They have almost outgrown Disney. Cannot wait to cancel my subscription.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> On her private Twitter account? No, she does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it wasn't "Private".  Anyone could read it.  She didn't mark it 'Friends only".  She used it to promote her own career.
> 
> In short, she was kind of dumb.
Click to expand...

She didn’t use it to promote her career. She used it as a platform to express her concern of where the country is going. Many celebrities do this but only those who lean right get fired or ostracized. Like Drew Brees saying he would stand for the anthem. Only reason the Saints didn’t release him was because he was a very good player. But the pressure was there. It must be interesting living a life with your head up your ass, Joe. Want to tattle again? I can link any mod you would like me to here. You are kind of dumb.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BlueGin said:


> Now the looney Twitter mob is going after Henry Cavill for dating her. Why are all of you lefties so mentally ill?



On the bright side, if he gives into that shit, she's better off without him.  Best to know if your boyfriend is a pussy before he becomes your husband.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You’re missing the point. I am not debating that she can be fired but why she was. It wasn’t due to performance as the fans liked her. It wasn’t due to sexual abuse or committing a crime it was due to political views expressed on a far left platform. To me the optics are bad. My kids are 13 and 11. They have almost outgrown Disney. Cannot wait to cancel my subscription.



In short, she said racist, homophobic things on line, and she was fired for saying them.   

Not having a problem with that.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> She didn’t use it to promote her career. She used it as a platform to express her concern of where the country is going. Many celebrities do this but only those who lean right get fired or ostracized. Like Drew Brees saying he would stand for the anthem. Only reason the Saints didn’t release him was because he was a very good player. But the pressure was there.



Uh, they fired Colin Kapernick for kneeling.  You have it mixed up.  No one was fired for standing for the anthem.  They were fired for kneeling.  

Yes, Hollywood is a liberal place.  You want to work there, you better get used to that.  Just like there aren't any gun-control liberals working at Remington.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> On her private Twitter account? No, she does not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it wasn't "Private".  Anyone could read it.  She didn't mark it 'Friends only".
> 
> In short, she was kind of dumb.
Click to expand...


You dumbass. When I say “private” I mean it was her personal account.



> She used it to promote her own career.



How do you know this?


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> You dumbass. When I say “private” I mean it was her personal account.



That's the point.  it wasn't private.  Private would be an account the public couldn't see, just her friends.  

She had a public account with thousands of followers... who were ONLY following her because she was in a Star Wars show.  

Otherwise they wouldn't have cared.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass. When I say “private” I mean it was her personal account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point.  it wasn't private.  Private would be an account the public couldn't see, just her friends.
Click to expand...




> It was a personal account that - more importantly - was not affiliated with Disney or Lucasfilm.
> 
> She had a public account with thousands of followers... who were ONLY following her because she was in a Star Wars show.
> 
> Otherwise they wouldn't have cared.



So they chose to follow her on her _personal_ Twitter feed because she was on the show and then go apeshit when she shares a _personal_ opinion about cancel culture on her _personal_ Twitter feed?

I’ll just bet that some of the crybabies who bleated about her tweets in the past were the same ones bleating this time. 

Instead of just opting not to follow her anymore, they continued to follow her and then feign shock and outrage when she shares another opinion they disagree with.

These people are self important, moral posturing blatting calves.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> So they chose to follow her on her _personal_ Twitter feed because she was on the show and then go apeshit when she shares a _personal_ opinion about cancel culture on her _personal_ Twitter feed?
> 
> I’ll just bet that some of the crybabies who bleated about her tweets in the past were the same ones bleating this time.
> 
> Instead of just opting not to follow her anymore, they continued to follow her and then feign shock and outrage when she shares another opinion they disagree with.
> 
> These people are self important, moral posturing blatting calves.



It's not about how people reacted to it, it's about whether or not Disney was in the right to fire her after she brought the wrong kind of attention to the show.  

Nobody cared about what she put on her "personal" Twitter feed when she was most famous for beating up other women.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re missing the point. I am not debating that she can be fired but why she was. It wasn’t due to performance as the fans liked her. It wasn’t due to sexual abuse or committing a crime it was due to political views expressed on a far left platform. To me the optics are bad. My kids are 13 and 11. They have almost outgrown Disney. Cannot wait to cancel my subscription.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In short, she said racist, homophobic things on line, and she was fired for saying them.
> 
> Not having a problem with that.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn’t use it to promote her career. She used it as a platform to express her concern of where the country is going. Many celebrities do this but only those who lean right get fired or ostracized. Like Drew Brees saying he would stand for the anthem. Only reason the Saints didn’t release him was because he was a very good player. But the pressure was there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, they fired Colin Kapernick for kneeling.  You have it mixed up.  No one was fired for standing for the anthem.  They were fired for kneeling.
> 
> Yes, Hollywood is a liberal place.  You want to work there, you better get used to that.  Just like there aren't any gun-control liberals working at Remington.
Click to expand...

In short she spoke her mind and pussies were offended (you). Phobia means fear. Gina isn't afraid of sick people. Try again. You keep using Remington as an example why? Hollywood is Leftist not Liberal and liberal implies free speech. Hollywood is Leftist until it comes to China then it turns a blind eye as $$$ matters most. You are very naive. And fat. Report that. Please please please. Want me to send this to a Mod right now?


----------



## JoeB131

Trying to keep on relevant points. 



AzogtheDefiler said:


> In short she spoke her mind and pussies were offended (you).



A lot of people were offended. I actually wasn't offended, I stopped listening to what actors have to say a long time ago, right or left.  But it's always fun to watch a bigot get her comeuppance. 



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Phobia means fear. Gina isn't afraid of sick people.



That she obsessed on them at all, is the problem. I mean, I'm pushing up against 60 and I've met maybe a total of 2 trans people in my life, one of whom is the cousin of the current Governor and wasn't out at the time. (He was kind of an odd duck, though). They really have no effect on my life. 



AzogtheDefiler said:


> You keep using Remington as an example why?



Remington is a part of a culture and they have a business model that I morally disagree with. (Basically, using fear to sell guns to people who have no business having them, resulting in deaths and injuries.) Clearly, I could probably do the technical part of my job for them, but I'd have a real problem with what they do and they'd have a real problem with me. 

Part of taking a job is realizing are you going to be comfortable with the industry and the culture. Ms. Carano probably should have considered that before she brought her bigotries to Hollywood. 



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hollywood is Leftist not Liberal and liberal implies free speech.



It's not a free speech issue. It's a image issue. They don't want her hate associated with their fun Space adventure for the whole family.  Nobody wants to buy Baby Yoda toys if he hangs out with a bigot.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hollywood is Leftist until it comes to China then it turns a blind eye as $$$ matters most.



Or they realize China is a big market, but this is another area which is overblown.  The biggest problem in Hollywood is that they aren't looking at China, they are looking at the international market as a whole. Which means they do a lot of dumbed down movies because the less complicated the dialog and plot, the easier it is to translate the film into 50 languages.  

Now, on that topic, the star of Mulan, Liu Yifei, expressed support for the Hong Kong Police during China's recent crackdown.  Disney removed her from the premiere event and read her the riot act about saying stupid things in public and she immediately backtracked. This was to avoid offending Western Audiences who support the protestors.  For all their efforts to make everyone happy, the movie underperformed in China.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Trying to keep on relevant points.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> In short she spoke her mind and pussies were offended (you).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people were offended. I actually wasn't offended, I stopped listening to what actors have to say a long time ago, right or left.  But it's always fun to watch a bigot get her comeuppance.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phobia means fear. Gina isn't afraid of sick people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That she obsessed on them at all, is the problem. I mean, I'm pushing up against 60 and I've met maybe a total of 2 trans people in my life, one of whom is the cousin of the current Governor and wasn't out at the time. (He was kind of an odd duck, though). They really have no effect on my life.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep using Remington as an example why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remington is a part of a culture and they have a business model that I morally disagree with. (Basically, using fear to sell guns to people who have no business having them, resulting in deaths and injuries.) Clearly, I could probably do the technical part of my job for them, but I'd have a real problem with what they do and they'd have a real problem with me.
> 
> Part of taking a job is realizing are you going to be comfortable with the industry and the culture. Ms. Carano probably should have considered that before she brought her bigotries to Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood is Leftist not Liberal and liberal implies free speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a free speech issue. It's a image issue. They don't want her hate associated with their fun Space adventure for the whole family.  Nobody wants to buy Baby Yoda toys if he hangs out with a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood is Leftist until it comes to China then it turns a blind eye as $$$ matters most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or they realize China is a big market, but this is another area which is overblown.  The biggest problem in Hollywood is that they aren't looking at China, they are looking at the international market as a whole. Which means they do a lot of dumbed down movies because the less complicated the dialog and plot, the easier it is to translate the film into 50 languages.
> 
> Now, on that topic, the star of Mulan, Liu Yifei, expressed support for the Hong Kong Police during China's recent crackdown.  Disney removed her from the premiere event and read her the riot act about saying stupid things in public and she immediately backtracked. This was to avoid offending Western Audiences who support the protestors.  For all their efforts to make everyone happy, the movie underperformed in China.
Click to expand...

So you agree they pander to China which right now is engaged in torture and terror that the Olympics may no longer be hosted there. Thanks. Again, 1-2% were offended and the rest of us aren’t going to take it anymore.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they chose to follow her on her _personal_ Twitter feed because she was on the show and then go apeshit when she shares a _personal_ opinion about cancel culture on her _personal_ Twitter feed?
> 
> I’ll just bet that some of the crybabies who bleated about her tweets in the past were the same ones bleating this time.
> 
> Instead of just opting not to follow her anymore, they continued to follow her and then feign shock and outrage when she shares another opinion they disagree with.
> 
> These people are self important, moral posturing blatting calves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about how people reacted to it, it's about whether or not Disney was in the right to fire her after she brought the wrong kind of attention to the show.
Click to expand...


Of course it's about how people reacted to it. What the fuck have you been telling us this whole time? That Disney fired her because of the reaction to the tweet and they didn't want to lose money.

No one is disputing that Disney had the _legal_ right to fire her. But was the reaction and the subsequent firing justified? Absolutely not.



> Nobody cared about what she put on her "personal" Twitter feed when she was most famous for beating up other women.



So why is it a problem now? 

They had no moral problems with her tweets as an MMA fighter but now they do as an actress? Is that what you're telling me? 

Can you explain to me how the morality of her tweets changed with her vocation?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ghost of a Rider said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they chose to follow her on her _personal_ Twitter feed because she was on the show and then go apeshit when she shares a _personal_ opinion about cancel culture on her _personal_ Twitter feed?
> 
> I’ll just bet that some of the crybabies who bleated about her tweets in the past were the same ones bleating this time.
> 
> Instead of just opting not to follow her anymore, they continued to follow her and then feign shock and outrage when she shares another opinion they disagree with.
> 
> These people are self important, moral posturing blatting calves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about how people reacted to it, it's about whether or not Disney was in the right to fire her after she brought the wrong kind of attention to the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's about how people reacted to it. What the fuck have you been telling us this whole time? That Disney fired her because of the reaction to the tweet and they didn't want to lose money.
> 
> No one is disputing that Disney had the _legal_ right to fire her. But was the reaction and the subsequent firing justified? Absolutely not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cared about what she put on her "personal" Twitter feed when she was most famous for beating up other women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why is it a problem now?
> 
> They had no moral problems with her tweets as an MMA fighter but now they do as an actress? Is that what you're telling me?
> 
> Can you explain to me how the morality of her tweets changed with her vocation?
Click to expand...

You ready for this dodge? Should be interesting


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they chose to follow her on her _personal_ Twitter feed because she was on the show and then go apeshit when she shares a _personal_ opinion about cancel culture on her _personal_ Twitter feed?
> 
> I’ll just bet that some of the crybabies who bleated about her tweets in the past were the same ones bleating this time.
> 
> Instead of just opting not to follow her anymore, they continued to follow her and then feign shock and outrage when she shares another opinion they disagree with.
> 
> These people are self important, moral posturing blatting calves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about how people reacted to it, it's about whether or not Disney was in the right to fire her after she brought the wrong kind of attention to the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's about how people reacted to it. What the fuck have you been telling us this whole time? That Disney fired her because of the reaction to the tweet and they didn't want to lose money.
> 
> No one is disputing that Disney had the _legal_ right to fire her. But was the reaction and the subsequent firing justified? Absolutely not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cared about what she put on her "personal" Twitter feed when she was most famous for beating up other women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why is it a problem now?
> 
> They had no moral problems with her tweets as an MMA fighter but now they do as an actress? Is that what you're telling me?
> 
> Can you explain to me how the morality of her tweets changed with her vocation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ready for this dodge? Should be interesting
Click to expand...


Pretty much all of his posts are dodges so yeah, I'm ready.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you agree they pander to China which right now is engaged in torture and terror that the Olympics may no longer be hosted there.



I think we need to mind our own fucking business on how China deals with Muslim terrorists.  

But that's off topic.  

They didn't pander to China...  they snapped back that actress when she made a pro-China statement about Hong Kong. 

Of course, she had the good sense to shut up when told to shut up, unlike Mannish Woman.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Again, 1-2% were offended and the rest of us aren’t going to take it anymore.



The rest of you don't matter.  You're the same people who said you were going to bring Disney down for the Gay Days....  and you turned out to have no bite.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Of course it's about how people reacted to it. What the fuck have you been telling us this whole time? That Disney fired her because of the reaction to the tweet and they didn't want to lose money.
> 
> No one is disputing that Disney had the _legal_ right to fire her. But was the reaction and the subsequent firing justified? Absolutely not.



Sure it was.  When you are making a fun space adventure for the whole family, you don't want a controversy about why your minor actress is making Nazi Analogies.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So why is it a problem now?
> 
> They had no moral problems with her tweets as an MMA fighter but now they do as an actress? Is that what you're telling me?
> 
> Can you explain to me how the morality of her tweets changed with her vocation?



Because nobody knew who she was when she went around beating up other women (or getting her ass kicked by other women).  I mean other than people who are into that kind of thing.  

But Star Wars was a FOUR BILLION DOLLAR investments for Disney.  that's how much they paid George Lucas for the rights to the characters and universe.  They've made five movies with varying levels of success - one of them outright bombed because of fan backlash - and nobody is buying Rose Tico Action Figures.  In short, the last thing they need trying to make a profit off this IP they paid too much for is some loud mouth redneck actress talking about Nazis and Trannies.  

now, to be fair, I don't know if she was saying this kind of stupid, racist, homophobic crap when she was beating women up, or if she was and nobody at Disney bothered to vet her before she got the job.  It doesn't really matter. Once she was on their payroll, what she did reflected on them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree they pander to China which right now is engaged in torture and terror that the Olympics may no longer be hosted there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to mind our own fucking business on how China deals with Muslim terrorists.
> 
> But that's off topic.
> 
> They didn't pander to China...  they snapped back that actress when she made a pro-China statement about Hong Kong.
> 
> Of course, she had the good sense to shut up when told to shut up, unlike Mannish Woman.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, 1-2% were offended and the rest of us aren’t going to take it anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rest of you don't matter.  You're the same people who said you were going to bring Disney down for the Gay Days....  and you turned out to have no bite.
Click to expand...

So we mind our business with China but not with Israel. You are at least a consistent hypocrite. Only person that doesn’t matter is you.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So we mind our business with China but not with Israel. You are at least a consistent hypocrite. Only person that doesn’t matter is you.



Israel has it's hand up to elbow in our pockets.  And we keep going to war to fight their enemies... so, um, yeah, we kind of have a vested interest.  

I'm all for breaking off with the Zionist entity.  We cancel all our military contracts and stop sending them aid.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we mind our business with China but not with Israel. You are at least a consistent hypocrite. Only person that doesn’t matter is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel has it's hand up to elbow in our pockets.  And we keep going to war to fight their enemies... so, um, yeah, we kind of have a vested interest.
> 
> I'm all for breaking off with the Zionist entity.  We cancel all our military contracts and stop sending them aid.
Click to expand...

Nope. Wrong again flaming Joe. Israel has a military contract with us. We are reliant on China significantly more than we are reliant on Israel. We don’t sent aid you waste of space. It’s a contract where we send weapons that they BUY from us. At least you’re a consistent hypocrite moron. So now you see why so many are anti China. Hmmmmm....but Disney loves China. If Carano said I love China she would still be employed by them.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. Wrong again flaming Joe. Israel has a military contract with us. We are reliant on China significantly more than we are reliant on Israel. We don’t sent aid you waste of space. It’s a contract where we send weapons that they BUY from us. At least you’re a consistent hypocrite moron. So now you see why so many are anti China. Hmmmmm....but Disney loves China. If Carano said I love China she would still be employed by them.



The Zionist Entity gets 3.3 BILLION in American tax aid every year. That's in addition to the money we pay their neighbors to play nice with them.  And the money we spend continually beating up anyone they consider a threat. 

So, yeah, that kind of gives us a right to say what they are doing is wrong.  Not that we'd ever do that.  

Meanwhile, all China did was be a convenient scapegoat for lazy white people who wonder why the rich took away their dad's factory job.  Because it's easier to hate a person of color in another country than a machine that replaced you.  

Meanwhile, Carano was fired for what she DID say, not what she might have said. Because when you are spending 4 Billion for a Fun Space Adventure for the Whole Family, you really don't want to be talking about Nazis. 






Oh, shit, that's awkward...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's about how people reacted to it. What the fuck have you been telling us this whole time? That Disney fired her because of the reaction to the tweet and they didn't want to lose money.
> 
> No one is disputing that Disney had the _legal_ right to fire her. But was the reaction and the subsequent firing justified? Absolutely not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it was.  When you are making a fun space adventure for the whole family, you don't want a controversy about why your minor actress is making Nazi Analogies.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it a problem now?
> 
> They had no moral problems with her tweets as an MMA fighter but now they do as an actress? Is that what you're telling me?
> 
> Can you explain to me how the morality of her tweets changed with her vocation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because nobody knew who she was when she went around beating up other women (or getting her ass kicked by other women).  I mean other than people who are into that kind of thing.
Click to expand...


This is just a variation on the same theme. Explain how the morality of her tweets changed when she changed vocations or when she became more famous.



> But Star Wars was a FOUR BILLION DOLLAR investments for Disney.  that's how much they paid George Lucas for the rights to the characters and universe.  They've made five movies with varying levels of success - one of them outright bombed because of fan backlash - and nobody is buying Rose Tico Action Figures.



I never bought the reasons given for fans' disappointment about Tico. I personally think fans had a problem with her because she wasn't as slim and attractive as Ridley and other female stars. I thought it was hypocritical horseshit.



> In short, the last thing they need trying to make a profit off this IP they paid too much for is some loud mouth redneck actress talking about Nazis and Trannies.



How is this any different than Pascal talking about Nazis? 



> now, to be fair, I don't know if she was saying this kind of stupid, racist, homophobic crap when she was beating women up, or if she was and nobody at Disney bothered to vet her before she got the job.  It doesn't really matter. Once she was on their payroll, what she did reflected on them.



Tell me what she said that was racist or homophobic and why you think so.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> This is just a variation on the same theme. Explain how the morality of her tweets changed when she changed vocations or when she became more famous.



Open ended questions.  Was she making the same kinds of tweets when she was beating up other girls? I don't know. Because I never heard of her before that and neither had 99.9% of the population.  When she "changed vocations", people started paying attention to her, and it really did make a difference. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I never bought the reasons given for fans' disappointment about Tico. I personally think fans had a problem with her because she wasn't as slim and attractive as Ridley and other female stars. I thought it was hypocritical horseshit.



Actually, she was an awful character, because her actions made little or no sense.  Yes, part of it was the way she was presented, they made her look kind of frumpy.  But the things her character did in the movie were dumb. Such as crashing her speeder into Fin's because she loved him, five minutes before everyone was going to get wiped out, anyway.  Of course, the liberal left made it all about the one fan who said "Ching-chong-chang" on a fan website, and not about the legitimate criticisms of the character, or the preaching about war profiteering, or the dumb "let's stop in the middle of our important mission to free a bunch of space horsies!!!" 

But important point- The fans didn't like her.  The liberal media praised her for being the "First Woman of Color in Star Wars" but at the end of the day, Disney/Lucasfilm effectively wrote her out of the third movie, and even replaced her as Finn's backup love interest. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> How is this any different than Pascal talking about Nazis?



Um, yeah, Pascal had a point.  Throwing Children into cages is just what the Nazis did.  

The Nazis didn't do cancel culture on the Jews.   They just cancelled them. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Tell me what she said that was racist or homophobic and why you think so.



Not playing that game with you.   Then we get into twenty off topic discussions and Zoggie whines about hijacking the thread.


----------



## Blues Man

BoSoxGal said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BoSoxGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘The Mandalorian’ Actress Gina Carano Fired by Lucasfilm
> 
> 
> Gina Carano, who portrayed Cara Dune on “The Mandalorian,” was fired by Lucasfilm amid controversy regarding her social media posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indiewire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was fired for reposting a supposed offensive tweet on social media. The tweet in question is in the article.
> 
> Guess I won't be watching the Mandalorian anymore...
> 
> By the way, what ever happened to equal rights for women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The private  sector doesn't guarantee you freedom of speech on their dime.
> 
> Are you stupid, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their dime?
> 
> She wasn't posting AT WORK or on a WORK PC.
> 
> Fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Standard employment contract includes conduct unbecoming OFF THE JOB.
> Go talk to that ex Chiefs coach if you’re confused by the concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you equating warning people on how Nazism infests a population with DWI, an actual crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am stating the simple truth that an employer has the right to terminate an employee for conduct unbecoming, including idiotic offensive FREE speech.
Click to expand...

Except there was nothing offensive in her statement


----------



## JoeB131

Blues Man said:


> Except there was nothing offensive in her statement



The people who hired her thought otherwise, and they are the only ones who count.


----------



## Blues Man

JoeB131 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except there was nothing offensive in her statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who hired her thought otherwise, and they are the only ones who count.
Click to expand...


Look at you all of a sudden taking the boss's side.

I thought all bosses and business owners were the scourge of the earth according to you.

There is absolutely nothing offensive about what she said


----------



## JoeB131

Blues Man said:


> Look at you all of a sudden taking the boss's side.
> 
> I thought all bosses and business owners were the scourge of the earth according to you.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing offensive about what she said



I don't have a side.   Just that I can see why a big company with a long record of firing troublesome talent would do exactly what they did, and frankly, she should have known better.  

I actually hate 99% of what Disney has done with Star Wars, something I loved since my teen years when I saw it four times at the theater.  

But, um, yeah, firing Mannish Woman after she had been warned multiple times about watching what she posted on line, I can't really get upset about that.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a variation on the same theme. Explain how the morality of her tweets changed when she changed vocations or when she became more famous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open ended questions.  Was she making the same kinds of tweets when she was beating up other girls? I don't know. Because I never heard of her before that and neither had 99.9% of the population.  When she "changed vocations", people started paying attention to her, and it really did make a difference.
Click to expand...


So people started paying attention to her entirely by choice, got upset when she said things they disagreed with and then tried to get her fired rather than just choosing NOT to pay attention to her, as if it was her fault they got upset. Yup, that pretty much sums up the liberal MO when it comes to facing disappointments or different ideas.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I never bought the reasons given for fans' disappointment about Tico. I personally think fans had a problem with her because she wasn't as slim and attractive as Ridley and other female stars. I thought it was hypocritical horseshit.





> Actually, she was an awful character, because her actions made little or no sense.  Yes, part of it was the way she was presented, they made her look kind of frumpy.  But the things her character did in the movie were dumb. Such as crashing her speeder into Fin's because she loved him, five minutes before everyone was going to get wiped out, anyway.  Of course, the liberal left made it all about the one fan who said "Ching-chong-chang" on a fan website, and not about the legitimate criticisms of the character, or the preaching about war profiteering, or the dumb "let's stop in the middle of our important mission to free a bunch of space horsies!!!"



Wassamatta, did the insignificant little side story ruin your "family fun space adventure"? I mean, it's not like she called out cancel culture and liberal hypocrisy or anything.



> But important point- The fans didn't like her.  The liberal media praised her for being the "First Woman of Color in Star Wars" but at the end of the day, Disney/Lucasfilm effectively wrote her out of the third movie, and even replaced her as Finn's backup love interest.



The fans were full of shit. In this day and age where Hollywood is inserting pointless lesbian love stories and gay characters into every movie and TV show, suddenly they have a problem with pointless side stories. 

I'm not buying it. I still say it was because she didn't look as good in a "family fun space adventure" costume.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> How is this any different than Pascal talking about Nazis?





> Um, yeah, Pascal had a point.



So did Carano. Thing is, you give Pascal a free pass because you happen to agree with him.  



> Throwing Children into cages is just what the Nazis did.



And? The issue is not whether the Nazis put children in cages, the issue is whether or not the comparison to border detention centers is apt. It is not. 

The comparison is extremely insulting to people who actually experienced or lost loved ones in the death camps. There is nothing even remotely similar between the two other than the fence itself.

It is a cheap, false and opportunistic ploy to score wokepoints by the social justice mob.  



> The Nazis didn't do cancel culture on the Jews.   They just cancelled them.



So who's cancelling the kids in the detention centers?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Tell me what she said that was racist or homophobic and why you think so.





> Not playing that game with you.   Then we get into twenty off topic discussions and Zoggie whines about hijacking the thread.



And there's the classic JoeB dodge that Azog and myself predicted was coming.


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lucasfilm Calls Gina Carano Social Media Posts “Abhorrent”; Actress No Longer Employed By ‘Mandalorian’ Studio
> 
> 
> In the wake of Gina Carano’s controversial social media posts, Lucasfilm has released a statement Wednesday night, with a spokesperson saying “Gina Carano is not currently employed by Lucasfilm and there are no plans for her to be in the future. Nevertheless, her social media posts denigrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yet another example of sensitive leftists and for the Jewish poster here she is a traitor 100%. What Gina said is 100% accurate and relevant. Disney is a leftist organization. Shame on you!


She should have insisted on her right to find mostly nice guys who are into full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work, and help them get All the practice they can handle!


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> So people started paying attention to her entirely by choice, got upset when she said things they disagreed with and then tried to get her fired rather than just choosing NOT to pay attention to her, as if it was her fault they got upset. Yup, that pretty much sums up the liberal MO when it comes to facing disappointments or different ideas.



Wow... your brain workings are bizarre.  Frankly, I wouldn't have complained to Disney about her, but some people did.  Disney took it seriously... because, hey, it's Disney, that's what they do. 





Disney not just cancels troublesome talent, they censor themselves, which is why you can't find a copy of Song of the South anywhere.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Wassamatta, did the insignificant little side story ruin your "family fun space adventure"? I mean, it's not like she called out cancel culture and liberal hypocrisy or anything.



Meh, I personally didn't have a big problem with her. I had a bigger problem with what they did with Luke Skywalker's character to make Rey's look better.  I also think that she was shoe-horned in there because Disney wanted to get that sweet, sweet Chinese market, but China doesn't care about Star Wars. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So did Carano. Thing is, you give Pascal a free pass because you happen to agree with him.



Um, yeah.  Because, he's taking a moral stance.  As opposed to Mannish Woman, who is just whining about Lost White Privilege. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And? The issue is not whether the Nazis put children in cages, the issue is whether or not the comparison to border detention centers is apt. It is not.
> 
> The comparison is extremely insulting to people who actually experienced or lost loved ones in the death camps. There is nothing even remotely similar between the two other than the fence itself.



Oh, so it only counts if you know someone it happened to? Because at some point, when Biden frees these people, we are going to hear a lot of horror stories about Trump's detention camps. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So who's cancelling the kids in the detention centers?



You mean other than keeping them in unsafe conditions? 

I could post a whole bunch of articles here, but I don't want Zoggie going off and whining about "off topic". 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And there's the classic JoeB dodge that Azog and myself predicted was coming.



Nope, I'm not going off topic to prove that every homophobic and racist thing she said was really homophobic and racist.  Because you play this game all the time, and frankly, it bores me.


----------



## JoeB131

danielpalos said:


> She should have insisted on her right to find mostly nice guys who are into full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work, and help them get All the practice they can handle!



uuuuhhhhh... that's kind of a disturbing image....


----------



## danielpalos

JoeB131 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> She should have insisted on her right to find mostly nice guys who are into full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work, and help them get All the practice they can handle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uuuuhhhhh... that's kind of a disturbing image....
Click to expand...

Not for Mandalorian women who believe in equality.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Wrong again flaming Joe. Israel has a military contract with us. We are reliant on China significantly more than we are reliant on Israel. We don’t sent aid you waste of space. It’s a contract where we send weapons that they BUY from us. At least you’re a consistent hypocrite moron. So now you see why so many are anti China. Hmmmmm....but Disney loves China. If Carano said I love China she would still be employed by them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zionist Entity gets 3.3 BILLION in American tax aid every year. That's in addition to the money we pay their neighbors to play nice with them.  And the money we spend continually beating up anyone they consider a threat.
> 
> So, yeah, that kind of gives us a right to say what they are doing is wrong.  Not that we'd ever do that.
> 
> Meanwhile, all China did was be a convenient scapegoat for lazy white people who wonder why the rich took away their dad's factory job.  Because it's easier to hate a person of color in another country than a machine that replaced you.
> 
> Meanwhile, Carano was fired for what she DID say, not what she might have said. Because when you are spending 4 Billion for a Fun Space Adventure for the Whole Family, you really don't want to be talking about Nazis.
> 
> View attachment 462635
> 
> Oh, shit, that's awkward...
Click to expand...

Wrong. They don’t get anything. It’s a military contract. You think that picture offends me? LOL

Not remotely. It’s a movie. I am not a snowflake like you. Again if Carano said I love China she would not have been fired. You can’t refute that.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people started paying attention to her entirely by choice, got upset when she said things they disagreed with and then tried to get her fired rather than just choosing NOT to pay attention to her, as if it was her fault they got upset. Yup, that pretty much sums up the liberal MO when it comes to facing disappointments or different ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... your brain workings are bizarre.  Frankly, I wouldn't have complained to Disney about her, but some people did.  Disney took it seriously... because, hey, it's Disney, that's what they do.
Click to expand...


No shit Sherlock. My point is, the culture we have cultivated in this country gives snowflakes a sense of entitlement to the point that they think they have a right NOT to hear and see things they don't agree with, even if they themselves chose to listen in the first fucking place. 

No one forced these fluffmuffins to follow her Twitter page and certainly no one forced them to continue doing so even after they got their panties in a bunch the last time.



> Disney not just cancels troublesome talent, they censor themselves, which is why you can't find a copy of Song of the South anywhere.



Good for them. But this is not really about Disney's cancel culture, it's about the cancel culture that has gripped this country from all quarters to the point that people are afraid to express opinions anymore, which is exactly what the culture wants: to scare them into silence.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Wassamatta, did the insignificant little side story ruin your "family fun space adventure"? I mean, it's not like she called out cancel culture and liberal hypocrisy or anything.





> Meh, I personally didn't have a big problem with her. I had a bigger problem with what they did with Luke Skywalker's character to make Rey's look better.  I also think that she was shoe-horned in there because Disney wanted to get that sweet, sweet Chinese market, but China doesn't care about Star Wars.



Okay, so it ruined the family fun space adventure for other hypocrites. Gotcha.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So did Carano. Thing is, you give Pascal a free pass because you happen to agree with him.





> Um, yeah.  Because, he's taking a moral stance.



So is Carano. But again, Pascal gets a free pass because you happen to agree with him.



> As opposed to Mannish Woman, who is just whining about Lost White Privilege.



When you say "Lost White Privilege", do you mean losing your job for expressing an opinion? 

Tell me, what "white privilege" did she lose that was implied in her tweet?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And? The issue is not whether the Nazis put children in cages, the issue is whether or not the comparison to border detention centers is apt. It is not.
> 
> The comparison is extremely insulting to people who actually experienced or lost loved ones in the death camps. There is nothing even remotely similar between the two other than the fence itself.





> Oh, so it only counts if you know someone it happened to?



Does what only count? What's your point?



> Because at some point, when Biden frees these people, we are going to hear a lot of horror stories about Trump's detention camps.



Trump didn't build these "detention camps" dumbass. He only used them for the purpose that CLINTON and OBAMA had them built for: detaining illegal immigrants while being processed.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So who's cancelling the kids in the detention centers?





> You mean other than keeping them in unsafe conditions?



They were brought here by their parents under unsafe conditions. If you're going to condemn anyone, condemn them.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And there's the classic JoeB dodge that Azog and myself predicted was coming.





> Nope, I'm not going off topic to prove that every homophobic and racist thing she said was really homophobic and racist.  Because you play this game all the time, and frankly, it bores me.



Read: I can't answer the question honestly so I'll accuse you of playing games. 

By the way, you're already off topic. YOU took us off topic to defend Pascal's posting of Nazi imagery so you could avoid the point of the question. And that is the fact that Carano did the exact same thing Pascal did but got fired for it.  

Also, I never asked you to "prove" anything. I asked you what she said that was racist and homophobic and why you thought this way.

Your refusal to do so only tells me that you are incapable of even defining what is racist or homophobic and that what this is really about is not so much that what she said is racist or homophobic, but rather that she is a conservative.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Wrong. They don’t get anything. It’s a military contract. You think that picture offends me? LOL
> 
> Not remotely. It’s a movie. I am not a snowflake like you. Again if Carano said I love China she would not have been fired. You can’t refute that.



I wouldn't know. Nothing really offensive in saying one loves China.  The Chinese are wonderful people. Their government kind of sucks, but so did our for the previous four years.  

Comparing liberals to Nazis when they object to your racism and homphobia, um, yeah, that'll get you fired.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. They don’t get anything. It’s a military contract. You think that picture offends me? LOL
> 
> Not remotely. It’s a movie. I am not a snowflake like you. Again if Carano said I love China she would not have been fired. You can’t refute that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know. Nothing really offensive in saying one loves China.  The Chinese are wonderful people. Their government kind of sucks, but so did our for the previous four years.
> 
> Comparing liberals to Nazis when they object to your racism and homphobia, um, yeah, that'll get you fired.
Click to expand...

You are crazy. Absolutely crazy. Thanks for confirming what the Mods state about you to me.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> No shit Sherlock. My point is, the culture we have cultivated in this country gives snowflakes a sense of entitlement to the point that they think they have a right NOT to hear and see things they don't agree with, even if they themselves chose to listen in the first fucking place.
> 
> No one forced these fluffmuffins to follow her Twitter page and certainly no one forced them to continue doing so even after they got their panties in a bunch the last time.



And nobody forced Disney to keep Mannish Woman on the Payroll. 

They did a cost benefit analysis of what it would cost to not hire her vs. what it would cost to try to deflect the bad publicity the next time she said something stupid, and decided she wasn't worth the trouble. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Good for them. But this is not really about Disney's cancel culture, it's about the cancel culture that has gripped this country from all quarters to the point that people are afraid to express opinions anymore, which is exactly what the culture wants: to scare them into silence.



Sure, you go with that.  I honestly WISH we had a cancel culture to shut certain people up.  We really don't, though.  Maybe someone loses a job, but they get a new job.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> When you say "Lost White Privilege", do you mean losing your job for expressing an opinion?



Did I need to use smaller words for you?  This is just more White Grievance Politics...  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Trump didn't build these "detention camps" dumbass. He only used them for the purpose that CLINTON and OBAMA had them built for: detaining illegal immigrants while being processed.



Lie.  Obama separated a few families, and quickly resolved their cases.  Trump has kept kids in cages for months in an attempt to terrorize people out of seeking asylum.  But off topic, so I'm not going to discuss further. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> They were brought here by their parents under unsafe conditions. If you're going to condemn anyone, condemn them.



Our laws give them a right to seek asylum.  Trump Violated those laws and attempted to terrorist people into compliance. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Your refusal to do so only tells me that you are incapable of even defining what is racist or homophobic



Naw, guy, because it's a waste of time... what I've seen in the last four years is you guys developing this ability to deny the most openly racist actions... it's an amazing bit of gaslighting, but I think we've all tired of it.  If you have a cancel culture, it's because people just got tired of trying to explain to you why you are in the wrong.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You are crazy. Absolutely crazy. Thanks for confirming what the Mods state about you to me.



Those are the voices in you head.  They have medications for that now.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are crazy. Absolutely crazy. Thanks for confirming what the Mods state about you to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the voices in you head.  They have medications for that now.
Click to expand...

If that were only true. All set with you. Go troll elsewhere. I have beaten you down sufficiently. Tattle tale. Aren't you embarrassed being a tattle tale? A 60 year old man acting like a baby.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If that were only true. All set with you. Go troll elsewhere. I have beaten you down sufficiently. Tattle tale. Aren't you embarrassed being a tattle tale? A 60 year old man acting like a baby.



Naw, man, I just don't think we should have trolls here who just want to start fights....  

I'm happy to have a thoughtful conversation... and sometimes, you almost get into striking distance of one...but then you go back to form....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were only true. All set with you. Go troll elsewhere. I have beaten you down sufficiently. Tattle tale. Aren't you embarrassed being a tattle tale? A 60 year old man acting like a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, man, I just don't think we should have trolls here who just want to start fights....
> 
> I'm happy to have a thoughtful conversation... and sometimes, you almost get into striking distance of one...but then you go back to form....
Click to expand...

Bullshit. If you truly wanted to have a debate you would not state your opinion as facts. You're a 60 yr old child.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bullshit. If you truly wanted to have a debate you would not state your opinion as facts.



I back up my opinions with facts... that's the thing...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. If you truly wanted to have a debate you would not state your opinion as facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I back up my opinions with facts... that's the thing...
Click to expand...

Wrong. You do not. You lied about the US giving Israel monies. It's a military contract. You said Jordan was a mediocre college player. I can name many more. You come here to troll as you're a miserable 60 yr old child.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Wrong. You do not. You lied about the US giving Israel monies. It's a military contract.



No, it's direct AID.  

They don't pay us for those weapons.  We give them money to buy weapons from us.  Along with economic aid to prop up their economy.  





We could also talk about how the Zionist Entity is protected from any international sanctions of their brutal regime by the US using it's Veto power in the UN.  


But not the topic of this thread.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. You do not. You lied about the US giving Israel monies. It's a military contract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's direct AID.
> 
> They don't pay us for those weapons.  We give them money to buy weapons from us.  Along with economic aid to prop up their economy.
> 
> View attachment 462770
> We could also talk about how the Zionist Entity is protected from any international sanctions of their brutal regime by the US using it's Veto power in the UN.
> 
> 
> But not the topic of this thread.
Click to expand...

Wrong. If I post and prove you wrong will you leave this board forever? The topic is you butting in and tattle tale. Why not just go away? No one wants you around.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit Sherlock. My point is, the culture we have cultivated in this country gives snowflakes a sense of entitlement to the point that they think they have a right NOT to hear and see things they don't agree with, even if they themselves chose to listen in the first fucking place.
> 
> No one forced these fluffmuffins to follow her Twitter page and certainly no one forced them to continue doing so even after they got their panties in a bunch the last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nobody forced Disney to keep Mannish Woman on the Payroll.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant. It's already been pointed out that Disney had the legal right to fire her so quit belaboring that point.



> They did a cost benefit analysis of what it would cost to not hire her vs. what it would cost to try to deflect the bad publicity the next time she said something stupid, and decided she wasn't worth the trouble.



Blah blah blah This doesn't change the fact that the Twitter followers who cried about it are entitled bleating sheep.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Good for them. But this is not really about Disney's cancel culture, it's about the cancel culture that has gripped this country from all quarters to the point that people are afraid to express opinions anymore, which is exactly what the culture wants: to scare them into silence.





> Sure, you go with that.  I honestly WISH we had a cancel culture to shut certain people up.



Why would you wish for a cancel culture to shut people up, to scare them into silence? Looks like you wish for the very thing I just said is happening and to which you responded to with sarcasm.



> We really don't, though.  Maybe someone loses a job, but they get a new job.



Didn't you lose a job once that resulted in your hatred of rich people and corporations? When it happened to you, you didn't sound like it was no big deal. Now you blithely wish for others to lose their jobs and casually say they can get another job as if it wasn't infuriating and heart wrenching when it happened to your happy ass.

You're so full of shit it's coming out of your ears.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> When you say "Lost White Privilege", do you mean losing your job for expressing an opinion?





> Did I need to use smaller words for you?  This is just more White Grievance Politics...



You need to use words that make sense, make a point and are honest.

But you didn't answer the question. What privilege was implied in her tweet that she is supposedly afraid of losing? 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Trump didn't build these "detention camps" dumbass. He only used them for the purpose that CLINTON and OBAMA had them built for: detaining illegal immigrants while being processed.





> Lie.



You would know about lies, wouldn't you?



> Obama separated a few families, and quickly resolved their cases.  Trump has kept kids in cages for months in an attempt to terrorize people out of seeking asylum.  But off topic, so I'm not going to discuss further.



Lie.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> They were brought here by their parents under unsafe conditions. If you're going to condemn anyone, condemn them.





> Our laws give them a right to seek asylum.  Trump Violated those laws and attempted to terrorist people into compliance.



Irrelevant. They were still brought here under unsafe conditions. 

Are you aware of the fact that thousands have died of accidents and exposure trying to cross the border illegally? Are you aware of the fact that many of those dead are children?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Your refusal to do so only tells me that you are incapable of even defining what is racist or homophobic





> Naw, guy, because it's a waste of time... what I've seen in the last four years is you guys developing this ability to deny the most openly racist actions... it's an amazing bit of gaslighting, but I think we've all tired of it.  If you have a cancel culture, it's because people just got tired of trying to explain to you why you are in the wrong.



Irrelevant. Either _define_ what is racist or homophobic or don't. Just don't bore me with more of that "conservatives are racist" bullshit if you're too ignorant and scared to say what it is. 

You're too fucking stupid to grasp and explain exactly what racism is yet you know conservatives are. What a moron.


----------



## Indeependent

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. You do not. You lied about the US giving Israel monies. It's a military contract.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's direct AID.
> 
> They don't pay us for those weapons.  We give them money to buy weapons from us.  Along with economic aid to prop up their economy.
> 
> View attachment 462770
> We could also talk about how the Zionist Entity is protected from any international sanctions of their brutal regime by the US using it's Veto power in the UN.
> 
> 
> But not the topic of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. If I post and prove you wrong will you leave this board forever? The topic is you butting in and tattle tale. Why not just go away? No one wants you around.
Click to expand...

Thanks...JoeB is embarrassingly wrong.
Then again, JoeB is an asshole.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Wrong. If I post and prove you wrong will you leave this board forever?



Nope.  

No one makes you respond to my posts... you could even put me on ignore.


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. If I post and prove you wrong will you leave this board forever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> No one makes you respond to my posts... you could even put me on ignore.
Click to expand...

Thanks for admitting you're a habitual liar.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. If I post and prove you wrong will you leave this board forever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> No one makes you respond to my posts... you could even put me on ignore.
Click to expand...

Coward


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. It's already been pointed out that Disney had the legal right to fire her so quit belaboring that point.



Then why are we discussing it? 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Didn't you lose a job once that resulted in your hatred of rich people and corporations? When it happened to you, you didn't sound like it was no big deal. Now you blithely wish for others to lose their jobs and casually say they can get another job as if it wasn't infuriating and heart wrenching when it happened to your happy ass.



Funny thing happened, I got another job.  Yes, I don't think big corporations should have control of our health care after spending a year fighting with my employer and Cigna to get treatment for a busted knee.   That's a bit more serious than, "I said stupid shit on twitter the whole country got angry about, and they didn't bring me back to play a minor character." 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Are you aware of the fact that thousands have died of accidents and exposure trying to cross the border illegally? Are you aware of the fact that many of those dead are children?



not sure how that makes it okay for Trump to throw them in cages, or grab children from their parents and then lose them. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're too fucking stupid to grasp and explain exactly what racism is yet you know conservatives are. What a moron.



Naw, I see racist things said here by Conservatives every day, and you don't spend nearly as much time haranging them as you do me. It's why I don't bother trying to even correct the racists anymore.


----------



## Indeependent

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. If I post and prove you wrong will you leave this board forever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> No one makes you respond to my posts... you could even put me on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coward
Click to expand...

It's peer pressure.
His Asian whore will leave him if he starts posting facts.
I know people like him.


----------



## JoeB131

Indeependent said:


> It's peer pressure.
> His Asian whore will leave him if he starts posting facts.
> I know people like him.



I'm always amazed how much time you guys spend speculating on my sex life.


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's peer pressure.
> His Asian whore will leave him if he starts posting facts.
> I know people like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always amazed how much time you guys spend speculating on my sex life.
Click to expand...

You're the one who keeps saying how hooked you are on Asians as opposed to Americans.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's peer pressure.
> His Asian whore will leave him if he starts posting facts.
> I know people like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always amazed how much time you guys spend speculating on my sex life.
Click to expand...

Are you going to report me again? For something I didn't say? "YOU GUYS"?


----------



## JoeB131

Indeependent said:


> You're the one who keeps saying how hooked you are on Asians as opposed to Americans.



Uh, most of the Asians I know are Americans.  As American as you are.  And some of their women are smoking hot.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Are you going to report me again? For something I didn't say? "YOU GUYS"?



Shh... I'm done talking to you until you say something on topic. 

the topic was - Mannish woman says racist shit, gets fired by Disney.


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who keeps saying how hooked you are on Asians as opposed to Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, most of the Asians I know are Americans.  As American as you are.  And some of their women are smoking hot.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to report me again? For something I didn't say? "YOU GUYS"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shh... I'm done talking to you until you say something on topic.
> 
> the topic was - Mannish woman says racist shit, gets fired by Disney.
Click to expand...

I'm Asian!


----------



## JoeB131

Indeependent said:


> I'm Asian!



Okay... I thought you were a Jew, but never mind.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who keeps saying how hooked you are on Asians as opposed to Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, most of the Asians I know are Americans.  As American as you are.  And some of their women are smoking hot.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to report me again? For something I didn't say? "YOU GUYS"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shh... I'm done talking to you until you say something on topic.
> 
> the topic was - Mannish woman says racist shit, gets fired by Disney.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. My topic. Not what I said. Say it again and see what happens. I will add every mod on right now and report you. Do it. Lie one more time and see what happens.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bullshit. My topic. Not what I said. Say it again and see what happens. I will add every mod on right now and report you. Do it. Lie one more time and see what happens.



Buddy, you are losing your stuff. 

Did you have anything to say about Poor Gina... I think this was the topic of this thread.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Asian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... I thought you were a Jew, but never mind.
Click to expand...

Asians may be Jewish? Seriously? You are so ignorant. Never said mannish woman. You lied


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Asian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... I thought you were a Jew, but never mind.
Click to expand...

Hmmm...Where is Israel?


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Never said mannish woman.



NO, that's my nickname for her.   It's kind of funny.


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. My topic. Not what I said. Say it again and see what happens. I will add every mod on right now and report you. Do it. Lie one more time and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, you are losing your stuff.
> 
> Did you have anything to say about Poor Gina... I think this was the topic of this thread.
Click to expand...

I think all ugly women should be fired.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. My topic. Not what I said. Say it again and see what happens. I will add every mod on right now and report you. Do it. Lie one more time and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy, you are losing your stuff.
> 
> Did you have anything to say about Poor Gina... I think this was the topic of this thread.
Click to expand...

I said she is a victim of cancel culture and I stand by it. She refused to be a victim and got a new gig quickly. Lie again about the topic. Do it.


----------



## JoeB131

Indeependent said:


> Hmmm...Where is Israel?



I wouldn't know.  I know that a bunch of European Zionist Squatters have occupied Palestine.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said mannish woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO, that's my nickname for her.   It's kind of funny.
Click to expand...

You said it was my topic. Do you take that back. No issue with what you just said.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Where is Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know.  I know that a bunch of European Zionist Squatters have occupied Palestine.
Click to expand...

Like we did to the Native Americans? If Gina said that she d be fired too? Not


----------



## Indeependent

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Where is Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know.  I know that a bunch of European Zionist Squatters have occupied Palestine.
Click to expand...

In other words, you know nothing.
Must be frustrating for you.


----------



## Indeependent

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Where is Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know.  I know that a bunch of European Zionist Squatters have occupied Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like we did to the Native Americans? If Gina said that she d be fired too? Not
Click to expand...

Like India and Pakitan.
Shit4Brains JoeB doesn't want to admit that post WW-II saw lots of people being forcibly moved around.
It's only the JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS who are evil.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I said she is a victim of cancel culture and I stand by it. She refused to be a victim and got a new gig quickly. Lie again about the topic. Do it.



Except she wasn't a victim of cancel culture. 

She was a victim of "Saying stupid shit and getting fired by her employer".  









						Cancel culture doesn’t exist – Gina Carano’s Mandalorian exit is proof of that
					

The controversy-hit star of Disney's Star Wars spin-off is being held up by some as a victim of 'cancel culture', writes Louis Chilton. But the phrase is all too often used to avoid accountability




					www.independent.co.uk
				




It’s testament to the sheer offensiveness of her social media activity – and, possibly, the cumulative stigma of several different controversies – that Lucasfilm finally saw fit to draw the line. The insensitivity of likening her own situation (being criticised online for spreading potentially harmful disinformation) to the Holocaust was perhaps exacerbated by the US far-right’s relationship with antisemitism and neo-Nazi ideology. Carano’s implicit support of Donald Trump calls to mind the former president’s own history of antisemitism, and his refusal to disalign himself with white supremacist supporters; it seems to me there is little reason to give her the benefit of the doubt when it comes to the antisemitic implications of her post. 

It seems amusingly misguided for the people crying “cancel culture” to turn their anger onto Disney Plus, as if the streaming service were some kind of ultra-progressive force for left-wing social justice. Star Wars itself has a chequered history when it comes to racism and antisemitic tropes. The character of Watto, the hook-nosed merchant alien from _The Phantom Menace_, seems almost plucked from a Nazi propaganda playbook. Other aliens (the Neimoidian trade federation; Jar Jar Binks) have also faced accusations of racism and stereotyping.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said she is a victim of cancel culture and I stand by it. She refused to be a victim and got a new gig quickly. Lie again about the topic. Do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except she wasn't a victim of cancel culture.
> 
> She was a victim of "Saying stupid shit and getting fired by her employer".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancel culture doesn’t exist – Gina Carano’s Mandalorian exit is proof of that
> 
> 
> The controversy-hit star of Disney's Star Wars spin-off is being held up by some as a victim of 'cancel culture', writes Louis Chilton. But the phrase is all too often used to avoid accountability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s testament to the sheer offensiveness of her social media activity – and, possibly, the cumulative stigma of several different controversies – that Lucasfilm finally saw fit to draw the line. The insensitivity of likening her own situation (being criticised online for spreading potentially harmful disinformation) to the Holocaust was perhaps exacerbated by the US far-right’s relationship with antisemitism and neo-Nazi ideology. Carano’s implicit support of Donald Trump calls to mind the former president’s own history of antisemitism, and his refusal to disalign himself with white supremacist supporters; it seems to me there is little reason to give her the benefit of the doubt when it comes to the antisemitic implications of her post.
> 
> It seems amusingly misguided for the people crying “cancel culture” to turn their anger onto Disney Plus, as if the streaming service were some kind of ultra-progressive force for left-wing social justice. Star Wars itself has a chequered history when it comes to racism and antisemitic tropes. The character of Watto, the hook-nosed merchant alien from _The Phantom Menace_, seems almost plucked from a Nazi propaganda playbook. Other aliens (the Neimoidian trade federation; Jar Jar Binks) have also faced accusations of racism and stereotyping.
Click to expand...

If not for people like you (easily offended) she doesn't get removed.


----------



## JoeB131

Indeependent said:


> Like India and Pakitan.
> Shit4Brains JoeB doesn't want to admit that post WW-II saw lots of people being forcibly moved around.
> It's only the JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS who are evil.



Um, yeah, that was wrong, too.  Or at least some of it was wrong.  Like for instance, all the Germans who had to move west after Prussia and Silesia were given to Poland, can't get worked up about that.  

I don't even have a big problem with the Jews of Europe getting compensation for their suffering in WWII. But giving them the land of a neutral third party because an imaginary fairy in the sky promised it to them... that's kind of silly.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like India and Pakitan.
> Shit4Brains JoeB doesn't want to admit that post WW-II saw lots of people being forcibly moved around.
> It's only the JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS who are evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, that was wrong, too.  Or at least some of it was wrong.  Like for instance, all the Germans who had to move west after Prussia and Silesia were given to Poland, can't get worked up about that.
> 
> I don't even have a big problem with the Jews of Europe getting compensation for their suffering in WWII. But giving them the land of a neutral third party because an imaginary fairy in the sky promised it to them... that's kind of silly.
Click to expand...

There is no "right and wrong" there are winners and losers. I refuse to be a loser in this culture war.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If not for people like you (easily offended) she doesn't get removed.



I personally could care less if she got removed or not.  I even didn't mind her character.  But man, know who you are working for.  Disney has a long history of this kind of thing.   It's why you can't see Song of the South, they have warning labels on their own cartoons, and they fired Rosanne and Bill Maher (among others) for saying controversial stuff.  They even took Mark Hamill into a back room and straightened him out when he went around disagreeing with how they handled his character in the Last Jedi.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If not for people like you (easily offended) she doesn't get removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally could care less if she got removed or not.  I even didn't mind her character.  But man, know who you are working for.  Disney has a long history of this kind of thing.   It's why you can't see Song of the South, they have warning labels on their own cartoons, and they fired Rosanne and Bill Maher (among others) for saying controversial stuff.  They even took Mark Hamill into a back room and straightened him out when he went around disagreeing with how they handled his character in the Last Jedi.
Click to expand...

You care enough to opine here. If you don't care then why so many posts?


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> There is no "right and wrong" there are winners and losers. I refuse to be a loser in this culture war.



You can refuse all you like... but sometimes you have to pick the hill you die on.  

Now, funny thing, you could find some agreement with people that we actually need workplace protections for what people say on social media.  I frankly think an employer shouldn't be able to fire you unless you specifically said something bad about the company.  

I recently had a resume client, and she had a link to her twitter on her LinkedIn...  Where she went into a rant about a job she didn't get three years ago.  I pointed out to her why that would be a real impediment to her getting a job.  It wasn't because she was a bad person, she just had a bad day three years ago.  

Carano, on the other hand, said one dumb thing after another.  A sensible person would have known when to back off. 

The right wing was perfectly fine with At-Will employment.  This is a case of at-will employment.  Trust me, the angry fans don't have as much influence with Disney as you think... or they wouldn't keep churning out the crap they churn out.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You care enough to opine here. If you don't care then why so many posts?



Because I don't like it being used of proof of mythical cancel culture.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. It's already been pointed out that Disney had the legal right to fire her so quit belaboring that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are we discussing it?
Click to expand...


We're discussing what I said we're discussing when I pointed out that Disney had a legal right to fire her. Pay attention. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Didn't you lose a job once that resulted in your hatred of rich people and corporations? When it happened to you, you didn't sound like it was no big deal. Now you blithely wish for others to lose their jobs and casually say they can get another job as if it wasn't infuriating and heart wrenching when it happened to your happy ass.





> Funny thing happened, I got another job.  Yes, I don't think big corporations should have control of our health care after spending a year fighting with my employer and Cigna to get treatment for a busted knee.   That's a bit more serious than, "I said stupid shit on twitter the whole country got angry about, and they didn't bring me back to play a minor character."



Blah blah blah It still infuriated you. And now you wish the same on others you disagree with.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Are you aware of the fact that thousands have died of accidents and exposure trying to cross the border illegally? Are you aware of the fact that many of those dead are children?





> not sure how that makes it okay for Trump to throw them in cages, or grab children from their parents and then lose them.



When you say "cages", do you mean the fenced detention areas that were constructed for the very purpose they're being used for?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're too fucking stupid to grasp and explain exactly what racism is yet you know conservatives are. What a moron.





> Naw, I see racist things said here by Conservatives every day, and you don't spend nearly as much time haranging them as you do me. It's why I don't bother trying to even correct the racists anymore.



Irrelevant. A typical JoeB dodge. 

What racists say here is immaterial to this discussion. I asked you to tell me what Carano said that was racist or homophobic and you refused to do so. But what you WILL do is try to divert attention to other conservatives and the alleged racist things _they_ said (which you are also probably unable to intelligently parse).

You refuse to say what was racist about Carano's comments because you know you can't do so without looking like an idiot. In fact, I would go as far as to say that you actually know it was not racist or antisemitic. All you're doing is repeating the pat phrases and strictures vomited out by other social justice moral hypocrites. You spew them out at the proper times verbatim ("CHECK YOUR PRIVILEGE!!") and you have no understanding of the complexities and ramifications of the issue as a whole.

You're as ignorant as any bigoted redneck I've ever known.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> It still infuriated you. And now you wish the same on others you disagree with.



Here's the thing.  I worked for them for six years, long hours, and paid into an insurance policy to make sure I got top notch health coverage.   yes, I didn't like being dicked around after I busted up my knee, but at least it got me realizing that I was supporting the wrong side....  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> What racists say here is immaterial to this discussion. I asked you to tell me what Carano said that was racist or homophobic and you refused to do so.



Because you'll do what you always do, try to gaslight me into thinking it wasn't really racist or homophobic. Just like you did whenever I pointed out Trump's ample racism.   So I'm not playing.  You want to repost everything she said and then explain to me how it wasn't really racist, have at it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "right and wrong" there are winners and losers. I refuse to be a loser in this culture war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can refuse all you like... but sometimes you have to pick the hill you die on.
> 
> Now, funny thing, you could find some agreement with people that we actually need workplace protections for what people say on social media.  I frankly think an employer shouldn't be able to fire you unless you specifically said something bad about the company.
> 
> I recently had a resume client, and she had a link to her twitter on her LinkedIn...  Where she went into a rant about a job she didn't get three years ago.  I pointed out to her why that would be a real impediment to her getting a job.  It wasn't because she was a bad person, she just had a bad day three years ago.
> 
> Carano, on the other hand, said one dumb thing after another.  A sensible person would have known when to back off.
> 
> The right wing was perfectly fine with At-Will employment.  This is a case of at-will employment.  Trust me, the angry fans don't have as much influence with Disney as you think... or they wouldn't keep churning out the crap they churn out.
Click to expand...

I am willing to die on this hill. Thanks


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You care enough to opine here. If you don't care then why so many posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't like it being used of proof of mythical cancel culture.
Click to expand...

Parler says it's not a myth


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Parler says it's not a myth



Except Parler didn't get cancelled for political view.  Parler got cancelled because people were using it to incite violence and were taking no measures to moderate content.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parler says it's not a myth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Parler didn't get cancelled for political view.  Parler got cancelled because people were using it to incite violence and were taking no measures to moderate content.
Click to expand...

Wasn't on it. I ll take your word for it


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parler says it's not a myth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Parler didn't get cancelled for political view.  Parler got cancelled because people were using it to incite violence and were taking no measures to moderate content.
Click to expand...

If you dated someone eight years ago and then broke up and that person says something controversial..eight years later...long after your relationship was over...should you be held responsible as well for that persons actions?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still infuriated you. And now you wish the same on others you disagree with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the thing.  I worked for them for six years, long hours, and paid into an insurance policy to make sure I got top notch health coverage.   yes, I didn't like being dicked around after I busted up my knee, but at least it got me realizing that I was supporting the wrong side....
Click to expand...


Blah blah blah You lost your job for an unjustified reason or were treated unfairly and it pissed you off. Now you want people to lose their jobs for even stupider reasons which you are too stupid or cowardly to define. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> What racists say here is immaterial to this discussion. I asked you to tell me what Carano said that was racist or homophobic and you refused to do so.





> Because you'll do what you always do, try to gaslight me into thinking it wasn't really racist or homophobic. Just like you did whenever I pointed out Trump's ample racism.   So I'm not playing.



In other words, you think I'll say something you disagree with. How is that any different from what we're doing now?



> You want to repost everything she said and then explain to me how it wasn't really racist, have at it.



Uh uh, that's not how it works my friend. YOU made the allegation so now the onus is upon YOU to prove it or at least give a reasoned argument as to why you think it is so. 

But we don't need to debate every tweet, just the last one that got her fired. So, what was racist or antisemitic about that tweet? 

Also, what privilege do you think was implied in that tweet that she is supposedly afraid of losing?


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If you dated someone eight years ago and then broke up and that person says something controversial..eight years later...long after your relationship was over...should you be held responsible as well for that persons actions?



Uh, what does that have to do with  Parler? 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Blah blah blah You lost your job for an unjustified reason or were treated unfairly and it pissed you off. Now you want people to lose their jobs for even stupider reasons which you are too stupid or cowardly to define.



Not stupid at all.  Nothing I did really cost my company money.  Quite the contrary, I saved them more money than they were paying me.   Mannish Woman, on the other hand, had the potential to cost them a lot of money with bad publicity for the show. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> In other words, you think I'll say something you disagree with. How is that any different from what we're doing now?



No, I think you'll waste my time...   like you did when you insisted Smirky McBitchslap didn't do what we all saw him do on tape.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dated someone eight years ago and then broke up and that person says something controversial..eight years later...long after your relationship was over...should you be held responsible as well for that persons actions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, what does that have to do with  Parler?
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah You lost your job for an unjustified reason or were treated unfairly and it pissed you off. Now you want people to lose their jobs for even stupider reasons which you are too stupid or cowardly to define.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not stupid at all.  Nothing I did really cost my company money.  Quite the contrary, I saved them more money than they were paying me.   Mannish Woman, on the other hand, had the potential to cost them a lot of money with bad publicity for the show.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you think I'll say something you disagree with. How is that any different from what we're doing now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I think you'll waste my time...   like you did when you insisted Smirky McBitchslap didn't do what we all saw him do on tape.
Click to expand...

Has to do with Carano. Why won’t you answer the question?


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Has to do with Carano. Why won’t you answer the question?



Because it was irrelevent to anything being discussed.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dated someone eight years ago and then broke up and that person says something controversial..eight years later...long after your relationship was over...should you be held responsible as well for that persons actions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, what does that have to do with  Parler?
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah You lost your job for an unjustified reason or were treated unfairly and it pissed you off. Now you want people to lose their jobs for even stupider reasons which you are too stupid or cowardly to define.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not stupid at all.  Nothing I did really cost my company money.  Quite the contrary, I saved them more money than they were paying me.   Mannish Woman, on the other hand, had the potential to cost them a lot of money with bad publicity for the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah You want people fired from their jobs for stupid reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you think I'll say something you disagree with. How is that any different from what we're doing now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I think you'll waste my time...   like you did when you insisted Smirky McBitchslap didn't do what we all saw him do on tape.
Click to expand...


And yet you continued to debate with me and you disagreed with me. So? Why is this different? Can you at least explain that? 

Any other time you would stand toe to toe with me and duck and dodge for days but this one time you refuse to do so, in spite of the fact that my question pertains directly to the topic.

And what did we see Sandmann do, smile at one of your pet brown people? Horrors! Blasphemy! Oh the humanity! And what's worse is he's...he's...he's CATHOLIC!

You really are a pathetic human being.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has to do with Carano. Why won’t you answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was irrelevent to anything being discussed.
Click to expand...


So in a discussion about Gina Carano getting fired for a tweet that some thought was antisemitic, a question as to why you think it was antisemitic is irrelevant? Are you fucking kidding me? That is thee lamest dodge you've ever come up with and you've come up with some real stinkers.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has to do with Carano. Why won’t you answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was irrelevent to anything being discussed.
Click to expand...

Nope. Henry Cavill dated her eight years ago and getting shit for it. If you weren’t ignorant you would not have any traits at all.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ghost of a Rider said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has to do with Carano. Why won’t you answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was irrelevent to anything being discussed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in a discussion about Gina Carano getting fired for a tweet that some thought was antisemitic, a question as to why you think it was antisemitic is irrelevant? Are you fucking kidding me? That is thee lamest dodge you've ever come up with and you've come up with some real stinkers.
Click to expand...

I warned you. Joe is at best mentally ill.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> And yet you continued to debate with me and you disagreed with me. So? Why is this different? Can you at least explain that?



Simple.  My discussion. My terms.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. Henry Cavill dated her eight years ago and getting shit for it. If you weren’t ignorant you would not have any traits at all.



Oh, was that it?  I thought he was getting shit because he's difficult to work with and he made Superman Movies the fans hated. 









						Henry Cavill Is Reportedly Done As The DCEU's Superman
					

Henry Cavill is reportedly done as Superman following the news that J.J. Abrams is producing a reboot for Warner Bros.




					wegotthiscovered.com


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> So in a discussion about Gina Carano getting fired for a tweet that some thought was antisemitic, a question as to why you think it was antisemitic is irrelevant? Are you fucking kidding me? That is thee lamest dodge you've ever come up with and you've come up with some real stinkers.



Yawn, not playing your game.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you continued to debate with me and you disagreed with me. So? Why is this different? Can you at least explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.  My discussion. My terms.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Henry Cavill dated her eight years ago and getting shit for it. If you weren’t ignorant you would not have any traits at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, was that it?  I thought he was getting shit because he's difficult to work with and he made Superman Movies the fans hated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Cavill Is Reportedly Done As The DCEU's Superman
> 
> 
> Henry Cavill is reportedly done as Superman following the news that J.J. Abrams is producing a reboot for Warner Bros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wegotthiscovered.com
Click to expand...

Therein lies the problem. You keep thinking and bad things happen.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Therein lies the problem. You keep thinking and bad things happen.



Firing Clavill from superman isn't a bad thing.  He was awful in the role.  

He was actually pretty good in The Tudors, though.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therein lies the problem. You keep thinking and bad things happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firing Clavill from superman isn't a bad thing.  He was awful in the role.
> 
> He was actually pretty good in The Tudors, though.
Click to expand...

The Witcher too. Point is he dated someone eight years ago and getting flack from leftists for it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you continued to debate with me and you disagreed with me. So? Why is this different? Can you at least explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.  My discussion. My terms.
Click to expand...


This one is even more lame, if that's possible. Azog is the OP, not you.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in a discussion about Gina Carano getting fired for a tweet that some thought was antisemitic, a question as to why you think it was antisemitic is irrelevant? Are you fucking kidding me? That is thee lamest dodge you've ever come up with and you've come up with some real stinkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn, not playing your game.
Click to expand...


So now pointing out that a question pertained to the topic is "playing a game". 

Away with you then.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ghost of a Rider said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet you continued to debate with me and you disagreed with me. So? Why is this different? Can you at least explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple.  My discussion. My terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one is even more lame, if that's possible. Azog is the OP, not you.
Click to expand...

Correct. Joe is too stupid to start a topic. And he lost this debate about poor Gina.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> This one is even more lame, if that's possible. Azog is the OP, not you.



Then go troll him...


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Correct. Joe is too stupid to start a topic. And he lost this debate about poor Gina.



Naw, this is just dumb topic, and I'm enjoying watching you guys get all upset Mannish Woman got fired.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Joe is too stupid to start a topic. And he lost this debate about poor Gina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, this is just dumb topic, and I'm enjoying watching you guys get all upset Mannish Woman got fired.
Click to expand...

So you admit you were trolling. Thank you. I ll mark this down.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you admit you were trolling. Thank you. I ll mark this down.



Naw, pointing out the hypocrisy of right wingers who just love them some "At-Will" employment being upset when a woman gets fired for something is just too fun to leave alone.  

When you guys stick up for worker rights in general, let me know.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you were trolling. Thank you. I ll mark this down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, pointing out the hypocrisy of right wingers who just love them some "At-Will" employment being upset when a woman gets fired for something is just too fun to leave alone.
> 
> When you guys stick up for worker rights in general, let me know.
Click to expand...

Watching you back pedal is fun. Thank you.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is even more lame, if that's possible. Azog is the OP, not you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go troll him...
Click to expand...


Yet another fail. _You_ responded to one of _my_ posts first (Post #246, Pg. 13). If anybody's trolling, it's you.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit you were trolling. Thank you. I ll mark this down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, pointing out the hypocrisy of right wingers who just love them some "At-Will" employment being upset when a woman gets fired for something is just too fun to leave alone.
> 
> When you guys stick up for worker rights in general, let me know.
Click to expand...


Speaking for myself, I would rather you fire me for no reason at all than for posting a harmless opinion that hurt no one.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Speaking for myself, I would rather you fire me for no reason at all than for posting a harmless opinion that hurt no one.



I guess.  

Of course, her opinion did do harm.  It invoked the anger of fans who aren't racist, homophobic or think that we really need to protect ourselves from Covid.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking for myself, I would rather you fire me for no reason at all than for posting a harmless opinion that hurt no one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess.
> 
> Of course, her opinion did do harm.  It invoked the anger of fans who aren't racist, homophobic or think that we really need to protect ourselves from Covid.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant. You said:_ "Naw, pointing out the hypocrisy of right wingers who just love them some "At-Will" employment being upset when a woman gets fired for something is just too fun to leave alone." _

My point is that getting fired for expressing an opinion is worse than getting fired for no reason. I think most conservatives and even Democrats would agree with me. Ergo, it's not hypocrisy. 

As to your irrelevant point, first of all, to say that her tweets are racist or homophobic is not true just because you say so. Secondly, fans getting angry is their choice. It is also their choice to either believe her or not. So if they do not believe her then what is the point of the anger? The logic being used here escapes me. Simply ignore her and stop following her. Duh.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking for myself, I would rather you fire me for no reason at all than for posting a harmless opinion that hurt no one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess.
> 
> Of course, her opinion did do harm.  It invoked the anger of fans who aren't racist, homophobic or think that we really need to protect ourselves from Covid.
Click to expand...

LMAO









						'Bring Back Gina Carano' Petition Begins to Trend - Inside the Magic
					

A petition for Gina Carano's return to 'Star Wars' already has thousands of signatures just hours after her firing. Details inside.




					insidethemagic.net


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. You said:_ "Naw, pointing out the hypocrisy of right wingers who just love them some "At-Will" employment being upset when a woman gets fired for something is just too fun to leave alone." _
> 
> My point is that getting fired for expressing an opinion is worse than getting fired for no reason. I think most conservatives and even Democrats would agree with me. Ergo, it's not hypocrisy.



People are fired for expressing opinions all the time.  Saying out loud to your coworkers "The Boss is a Moron" when he rounds the corner... um, yeah, that's an opinion you can be fired for.  Posting a racist rant on Facebook is something you can get fired for.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> As to your irrelevant point, first of all, to say that her tweets are racist or homophobic is not true just because you say so. Secondly, fans getting angry is their choice. It is also their choice to either believe her or not. So if they do not believe her then what is the point of the anger? The logic being used here escapes me. Simply ignore her and stop following her. Duh.



Actually, it's relevant because DISNEY said so.  Which means they just didn't make it on a whim.  They had a bunch of lawyers, image consultants, HR specialists, analysts all sat down at in a room, did a risk benefit analysis, and decided, nope, she was really too much trouble to keep on the payroll.   Clearly, before she started saying stupid shit, they had big plans to build a TV show around her character.  SO this wasn't a decision taken lightly.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. You said:_ "Naw, pointing out the hypocrisy of right wingers who just love them some "At-Will" employment being upset when a woman gets fired for something is just too fun to leave alone." _
> 
> My point is that getting fired for expressing an opinion is worse than getting fired for no reason. I think most conservatives and even Democrats would agree with me. Ergo, it's not hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are fired for expressing opinions all the time.  Saying out loud to your coworkers "The Boss is a Moron" when he rounds the corner... um, yeah, that's an opinion you can be fired for.  Posting a racist rant on Facebook is something you can get fired for.
Click to expand...


That's just the it, it _wasn't_ a racist rant. It was an opinion that denigrated no one. 

Now, if you would care to explain to me what was racist or antisemitic about her last tweet, I'm all ears. I'll even make it easy for you and simply ask you to explain why _others_ say it was antisemitic. I read some of those tweets and all I saw were people saying it was antisemitic. But not one person explained _why_ it was antisemitic. Does anyone know?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> As to your irrelevant point, first of all, to say that her tweets are racist or homophobic is not true just because you say so. Secondly, fans getting angry is their choice. It is also their choice to either believe her or not. So if they do not believe her then what is the point of the anger? The logic being used here escapes me. Simply ignore her and stop following her. Duh.





> Actually, it's relevant because DISNEY said so.



Disney said it was relevant? When did they say that?



> Which means they just didn't make it on a whim.  They had a bunch of lawyers, image consultants, HR specialists, analysts all sat down at in a room, did a risk benefit analysis, and decided, nope, she was really too much trouble to keep on the payroll.



How do you know all this?



> Clearly, before she started saying stupid shit, they had big plans to build a TV show around her character.  SO this wasn't a decision taken lightly.



Once again, I'm not disputing Disney's legal rights here. I don't give a shit what went on in their boardrooms regarding Carano. I'm saying that the Twitter storm over it was ridiculous and pathetic. They were nothing but a bunch of arrogant, self righteous morality posers looking to score wokepoints; "Look at me Jews! I stuck up for you! Do you love me yet!?"


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> That's just the it, it _wasn't_ a racist rant. It was an opinion that denigrated no one.
> 
> Now, if you would care to explain to me what was racist or antisemitic about her last tweet, I'm all ears. I'll even make it easy for you and simply ask you to explain why _others_ say it was antisemitic. I read some of those tweets and all I saw were people saying it was antisemitic. But not one person explained _why_ it was antisemitic. Does anyone know?



You mean other than demeaning the victims of the holocaust?

Or her comments demeaning BLM, which were pretty racist. 

or her comments demeaning the Trans community. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Disney said it was relevant? When did they say that?



When they fired her. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> How do you know all this?



You think a decision like that was made by one person?  I mean, I know the white entitled fanboys all like to think Kathleen Kennedy is up there making decisions to piss them off, but shows like this are group efforts... and the group decided that Mannish Woman had to go.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Once again, I'm not disputing Disney's legal rights here. I don't give a shit what went on in their boardrooms regarding Carano. I'm saying that the Twitter storm over it was ridiculous and pathetic. They were nothing but a bunch of arrogant, self righteous morality posers looking to score wokepoints; "Look at me Jews! I stuck up for you! Do you love me yet!?"



Or they made a practical business decision.  

Again, this isn't like some fast food franchise where they fired the frycook because he came in wearing a MAGA hat one day. (Which I would be perfectly fine with).  This is a multi-billion dollar franchise where they plan out TV shows years in advance of putting them on the air. 

As far as Twitter Storms being ridiculous..  Yes, they are.  Most Twitter storms are ridiculous, and frankly, I blame Twitter for letting Trump run rampant for years before they finally shut him down. But Carano should have realized the first time she said something stupid on Twitter that people were paying attention to her now.  She's not Justine Sacco who just had 170 followers, one of whom ratted her out and publicly humiliated her to the whole nation.  

That's the world we live in now.  Frankly, I hope that Social Media eventually becomes a passing fad like CB Radios were in the 1970's, but I doubt they will be.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the it, it _wasn't_ a racist rant. It was an opinion that denigrated no one.
> 
> Now, if you would care to explain to me what was racist or antisemitic about her last tweet, I'm all ears. I'll even make it easy for you and simply ask you to explain why _others_ say it was antisemitic. I read some of those tweets and all I saw were people saying it was antisemitic. But not one person explained _why_ it was antisemitic. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than demeaning the victims of the holocaust?
> 
> Or her comments demeaning BLM, which were pretty racist.
> 
> or her comments demeaning the Trans community.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disney said it was relevant? When did they say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When they fired her.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know all this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think a decision like that was made by one person?  I mean, I know the white entitled fanboys all like to think Kathleen Kennedy is up there making decisions to piss them off, but shows like this are group efforts... and the group decided that Mannish Woman had to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I'm not disputing Disney's legal rights here. I don't give a shit what went on in their boardrooms regarding Carano. I'm saying that the Twitter storm over it was ridiculous and pathetic. They were nothing but a bunch of arrogant, self righteous morality posers looking to score wokepoints; "Look at me Jews! I stuck up for you! Do you love me yet!?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or they made a practical business decision.
> 
> Again, this isn't like some fast food franchise where they fired the frycook because he came in wearing a MAGA hat one day. (Which I would be perfectly fine with).  This is a multi-billion dollar franchise where they plan out TV shows years in advance of putting them on the air.
> 
> As far as Twitter Storms being ridiculous..  Yes, they are.  Most Twitter storms are ridiculous, and frankly, I blame Twitter for letting Trump run rampant for years before they finally shut him down. But Carano should have realized the first time she said something stupid on Twitter that people were paying attention to her now.  She's not Justine Sacco who just had 170 followers, one of whom ratted her out and publicly humiliated her to the whole nation.
> 
> That's the world we live in now.  Frankly, I hope that Social Media eventually becomes a passing fad like CB Radios were in the 1970's, but I doubt they will be.
Click to expand...

As a Jew I did not see her post as demeaning my ancestors. Why is your opinion worth more than mine? This is rich coming from a person who has bashed Jews on this site.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Just an example of a JoeB quote about Jews:

I'm sure it takes years for you to collect insurance, given you keep trying to "Jew" the insurance companies. 

I've never had an insurance company balk once on a property issue.


----------



## Mac-7

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, this is just dumb topic, and I'm enjoying watching you guys get all upset Mannish Woman got fired.


I never heard of her before she got fired

never saw her on TV or in a movie

But there is something very wrong with the leftwing cancel culture and it is harmful to America 

Here is what she said that obviously went over the heads of the hollywood crowd:

*Jews were beaten in the streets, not by Nazi soldiers but by their neighbors…even by children. Because history is edited, most people today don’t realize that to get to the point where Nazi soldiers could easily round up thousands of Jews, the government first made their own neighbors hate them simply for being Jews. How is that any different from hating someone for their political views,” she wrote.*


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the it, it _wasn't_ a racist rant. It was an opinion that denigrated no one.
> 
> Now, if you would care to explain to me what was racist or antisemitic about her last tweet, I'm all ears. I'll even make it easy for you and simply ask you to explain why _others_ say it was antisemitic. I read some of those tweets and all I saw were people saying it was antisemitic. But not one person explained _why_ it was antisemitic. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than demeaning the victims of the holocaust?
Click to expand...


Explain HOW or WHY it was demeaning. I asked you this before and you refused to do so, claiming I was trolling or playing a game. If you're brave enough to level accusations of racism at someone to destroy their careers and relationships then it behooves you to be brave enough, as the accuser, to prove it.



> Or her comments demeaning BLM, which were pretty racist.
> 
> or her comments demeaning the Trans community.



How? What did she say? BLM has demeaned the law enforcement community anyway so if it's true, it's no more than they dished out themselves.

As for her supposed demeaning of the trans community, she poked fun at the pronoun issue. This does not make her transphobic, it just means that she, like myself and a lot of other people, are amused and exasperated about the whole pronoun issue because, let's face it, it's just silly. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Disney said it was relevant? When did they say that?





> When they fired her.



They didn't say that your claims that her tweets did harm are relevant to your comment about conservative hypocrisy regarding at-will job terminations. _This_ is what I said was irrelevant. I did not say that her tweets were irrelevant to Disney's firing her or vice versa.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> How do you know all this?





> You think a decision like that was made by one person?  I mean, I know the white entitled fanboys all like to think Kathleen Kennedy is up there making decisions to piss them off, but shows like this are group efforts... and the group decided that Mannish Woman had to go.



In other words it was conjecture.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Once again, I'm not disputing Disney's legal rights here. I don't give a shit what went on in their boardrooms regarding Carano. I'm saying that the Twitter storm over it was ridiculous and pathetic. They were nothing but a bunch of arrogant, self righteous morality posers looking to score wokepoints; "Look at me Jews! I stuck up for you! Do you love me yet!?"





> Or they made a practical business decision.



The Twitterbabies made a practical business decision?

I'm criticizing the Twitter Wokemob foaming at the mouth and all you keep saying is that Disney made a decision to fire her.



> As far as Twitter Storms being ridiculous..  Yes, they are.  Most Twitter storms are ridiculous, and frankly, I blame Twitter for letting Trump run rampant for years before they finally shut him down. But Carano should have realized the first time she said something stupid on Twitter that people were paying attention to her now.  She's not Justine Sacco who just had 170 followers, one of whom ratted her out and publicly humiliated her to the whole nation.
> 
> That's the world we live in now.  Frankly, I hope that Social Media eventually becomes a passing fad like CB Radios were in the 1970's, but I doubt they will be.



But without the Twitter storms and social media in general, how will _you_ know who to hate? How would you have known that Sandmann was Catholic and a pro-lifer so that you could use that against him and ignore all the other evidence proving he did not approach and disrespect one of your pet brown people?

Seems to me you've made good use of social media for your own pernicious prejudicial purposes (clever alliterative, is it not)?


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> As a Jew I did not see her post as demeaning my ancestors. Why is your opinion worth more than mine? This is rich coming from a person who has bashed Jews on this site.



I bash them for things they need to be bashed for.  

But that's off topic. 

What's on topic.  Mannish Woman embarrassed her studio and got fired.  Hooray for Cancel Consequence Culture.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Explain HOW or WHY it was demeaning. I asked you this before and you refused to do so, claiming I was trolling or playing a game. If you're brave enough to level accusations of racism at someone to destroy their careers and relationships then it behooves you to be brave enough, as the accuser, to prove it.



Nope. I don't have to. I didn't ruin her career. She did that all by herself.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> How? What did she say? BLM has demeaned the law enforcement community anyway so if it's true, it's no more than they dished out themselves.



Pointing out they shoot unarmed black people is demeaning them.  Maybe they should try not shooting unarmed black people. But off topic, so that's where I'm going to leave it. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> As for her supposed demeaning of the trans community, she poked fun at the pronoun issue. This does not make her transphobic, it just means that she, like myself and a lot of other people, are amused and exasperated about the whole pronoun issue because, let's face it, it's just silly.



It's stilly to you... to the community, it's taken very seriously.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> They didn't say that your claims that her tweets did harm are relevant to your comment about conservative hypocrisy regarding at-will job terminations. _This_ is what I said was irrelevant. I did not say that her tweets were irrelevant to Disney's firing her or vice versa.



Again, your side has been undermining worker protections since Tricky Dick... and now you are upset when someone gets fired because people didn't like her spew on the internet. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> In other words it was conjecture.



Whatever. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The Twitterbabies made a practical business decision?
> 
> I'm criticizing the Twitter Wokemob foaming at the mouth and all you keep saying is that Disney made a decision to fire her.



Yup.  Because the title of the thread is "Gina Corano Fired from Disney's Mandelorian" 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> But without the Twitter storms and social media in general, how will _you_ know who to hate? How would you have known that Sandmann was Catholic and a pro-lifer so that you could use that against him and ignore all the other evidence proving he did not approach and disrespect one of your pet brown people?



Actually, all I needed to see what his punchable smirking face.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Seems to me you've made good use of social media for your own pernicious prejudicial purposes (clever alliterative, is it not)?



Me personally? You give me a lot of credit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a Jew I did not see her post as demeaning my ancestors. Why is your opinion worth more than mine? This is rich coming from a person who has bashed Jews on this site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bash them for things they need to be bashed for.
> 
> But that's off topic.
> 
> What's on topic.  Mannish Woman embarrassed her studio and got fired.  Hooray for Cancel Consequence Culture.
Click to expand...

That’s not off topic. She mentioned Nazis and you said it would be offensive to Jews. I said no. So how is it off topic? Are you going to report that? You coward.
Coyote 

Look I did it for you. Coward.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That’s not off topic. She mentioned Nazis and you said it would be offensive to Jews. I said no. So how is it off topic? Are you going to report that? You coward.
> @Coyote
> 
> Look I did it for you. Coward.



You don't speak for all Jews.   Clearly some Jews were offended, which is why they fired her.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You just said you weren’t offended but you keep saying her posts are gross.


Right, because i care about other people. You can't figure that out?

I find it sad that people have died and fallen ill because of the gross lies about the pandemic planted by the orange slob, for example. .


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not off topic. She mentioned Nazis and you said it would be offensive to Jews. I said no. So how is it off topic? Are you going to report that? You coward.
> @Coyote
> 
> Look I did it for you. Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't speak for all Jews.   Clearly some Jews were offended, which is why they fired her.
Click to expand...

Some but not most. Ben Shapiro talks to many and he hired her immediately thereafter so no way it was offensive. You are out of your element here, antisemite and it is ON TOPIC. She was cancelled due to pressure from a tiny easily offended minority. Talk about a true plague it’s the cancel culture mob. Want to tattle? I can bring in additional mods. Let me know.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just said you weren’t offended but you keep saying her posts are gross.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because i care about other people. You can't figure that out?
> 
> I find it sad that people have died and fallen ill because of the gross lies about the pandemic planted by the orange slob, for example. .
Click to expand...

But I like her post and I am Jewish? Ben Shapiro is Jewish and hired her immediately. Jews weren’t offended so who are you caring about? You going to tell me know how I should feel as a Jew?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> But I like her post and I am Jewish


Good for you. I guess.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I like her post and I am Jewish
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. I guess.
Click to expand...

And you dishonest prick who cuts off my posts, Ben Shapiro, an Orthodox Jew hired her immediately for his company. So who are you "caring" about that was offended? Don't dodge, leftist.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ben Shapiro, an Orthodox Jew hired her immediately for his company.


And...good for him, too. I still find her post to be gross. If that's okay with the insufferable moron Shapiro.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Some but not most. Ben Shapiro talks to many and he hired her immediately thereafter so no way it was offensive. You are out of your element here, antisemite and it is ON TOPIC. She was cancelled due to pressure from a tiny easily offended minority. Talk about a true plague it’s the cancel culture mob. Want to tattle? I can bring in additional mods. Let me know.



Okay, you are just making yourself look foolish, but have at it.  

It's not "Cancel Culture", it's "Consequence Culture".   You do things, there are consequences.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Shapiro, an Orthodox Jew hired her immediately for his company.
> 
> 
> 
> And...good for him, too. I still find her post to be gross. If that's okay with the insufferable moron Shapiro.
Click to expand...

You’re not Jewish. So before you said you weren’t offended but now you are. Story keeps chain. Can’t keep your lies straight, eh leftist. Moron? Shapiro graduated HS at 16 and has a law degree from Harvard. You’re the moron. You may disagree with his political views but he is not a moron.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some but not most. Ben Shapiro talks to many and he hired her immediately thereafter so no way it was offensive. You are out of your element here, antisemite and it is ON TOPIC. She was cancelled due to pressure from a tiny easily offended minority. Talk about a true plague it’s the cancel culture mob. Want to tattle? I can bring in additional mods. Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you are just making yourself look foolish, but have at it.
> 
> It's not "Cancel Culture", it's "Consequence Culture".   You do things, there are consequences.
Click to expand...

Is it on topic? Yes or no? Why are you dodging?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> . So before you said you weren’t offended but now you are.


False.  i am not personally offended. I just find it gross. And stupid.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Shapiro graduated HS at 16 and has a law degree from Harvard.


And turned into a moron somewhere along the way. Unless he is just pretending to be a moron in order to take money from gullible white wing dummies. I could believe that. His act is very convincing, if so.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> . So before you said you weren’t offended but now you are.
> 
> 
> 
> False.  i am not personally offended. I just find it gross. And stupid.
Click to expand...

You’re not offended by something gross and stupid? LOL

You’re all over the place. What makes it “gross”?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shapiro graduated HS at 16 and has a law degree from Harvard.
> 
> 
> 
> And turned into a moron somewhere along the way. Unless he is just pretending to be a moron in order to take money from gullible white wing dummies. I could believe that. His act is very convincing, if so.
Click to expand...

You don’t know the definition of moron. Look in the mirror. You may disagree with his political views but even his critics admit he is highly intelligent.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You’re not offended by something gross and stupid?


Personally offended? No.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shapiro graduated HS at 16 and has a law degree from Harvard.
> 
> 
> 
> And turned into a moron somewhere along the way. Unless he is just pretending to be a moron in order to take money from gullible white wing dummies. I could believe that. His act is very convincing, if so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know the definition of moron. Look in the mirror. You may disagree with his political views but even his critics admit he is highly intelligent.
Click to expand...

Maybe he is intelligent, but he sure does end up in moronville all the time. But yeah, he is probably like Rush: he knows insecure, cackling white wing dicks butter his bread. So to moronville he goes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shapiro graduated HS at 16 and has a law degree from Harvard.
> 
> 
> 
> And turned into a moron somewhere along the way. Unless he is just pretending to be a moron in order to take money from gullible white wing dummies. I could believe that. His act is very convincing, if so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t know the definition of moron. Look in the mirror. You may disagree with his political views but even his critics admit he is highly intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he is intelligent, but he sure does end up in moronville all the time. But yeah, he is probably like Rush: he knows insecure, cackling white wing dicks butter his bread. So to moronville he goes.
Click to expand...

So then he cannot be a moron. So anyone who disagrees with you politically is a moron? Absurd. No wonder you’re so easily offended.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So then he cannot be a moron.


Right, that would mean he just plays one on TV.






AzogtheDefiler said:


> So anyone who disagrees with you politically is a moron?


Non sequitur. I am sure Shapiro knows when he is being a fraud and constructing non sequiturs. Not so sure about you.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain HOW or WHY it was demeaning. I asked you this before and you refused to do so, claiming I was trolling or playing a game. If you're brave enough to level accusations of racism at someone to destroy their careers and relationships then it behooves you to be brave enough, as the accuser, to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I don't have to. I didn't ruin her career. She did that all by herself.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant. You still made an accusation and if you can't or won't back it up then you're a pathetic, lying, crawfishing wokepussy.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> How? What did she say? BLM has demeaned the law enforcement community anyway so if it's true, it's no more than they dished out themselves.





> Pointing out they shoot unarmed black people is demeaning them.  Maybe they should try not shooting unarmed black people. But off topic, so that's where I'm going to leave it.



When you have people marching in the street with their eight year old kids and both they and their kids are carrying signs that say "Fuck the Police", you are demeaning the police. 

And you brought up BLM dumbass.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> As for her supposed demeaning of the trans community, she poked fun at the pronoun issue. This does not make her transphobic, it just means that she, like myself and a lot of other people, are amused and exasperated about the whole pronoun issue because, let's face it, it's just silly.





> It's stilly to you... to the community, it's taken very seriously.



Tell me what I don't know. Of course it's taken seriously by them. I just refuse to waste time, energy and thought on someone else's life problems that have zero impact on anything meaningful. I am not letting someone else's personal problem become my problem. If I did that I'd probably find myself on a discussion board tossing accusations of -isms and -phobias around like I was feeding pigeons, not backing them up with evidence, lying if evidence points to innocence, overlooking liberal transgressions or downplaying them and doing and saying anything to get those precious (but apparently helpless) brown people to love me. You know, like you do.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> They didn't say that your claims that her tweets did harm are relevant to your comment about conservative hypocrisy regarding at-will job terminations. _This_ is what I said was irrelevant. I did not say that her tweets were irrelevant to Disney's firing her or vice versa.





> Again, your side has been undermining worker protections since Tricky Dick... and now you are upset when someone gets fired because people didn't like her spew on the internet.



My "side"? I don't know that I have a "side" on that particular issue. And I'm not upset that she got fired because people didn't like her spew on the internet. I'm upset that she got fired because a bunch of halfwit wokebabies misinterpreted her tweet. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The Twitterbabies made a practical business decision?
> 
> I'm criticizing the Twitter Wokemob foaming at the mouth and all you keep saying is that Disney made a decision to fire her.





> Yup.  Because the title of the thread is "Gina Corano Fired from Disney's Mandelorian"



Yup, because the Twitter wokemob started whining about it. Duh.

Did a moderator talk to you or something? All of a sudden you have this newfound passion for staying on topic when it was never a problem for you before.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> But without the Twitter storms and social media in general, how will _you_ know who to hate? How would you have known that Sandmann was Catholic and a pro-lifer so that you could use that against him and ignore all the other evidence proving he did not approach and disrespect one of your pet brown people?





> Actually, all I needed to see what his punchable smirking face.



Exactly. All that does is confirm to me that stoking and releasing your hate is more important to you than the truth. The only truth about Sandmann you know is that you hate him. Literally everything else you've said about the incident is a lie.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Seems to me you've made good use of social media for your own pernicious prejudicial purposes (clever alliterative, is it not)?





> Me personally? You give me a lot of credit.



That was not a compliment. Believe me.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. You still made an accusation and if you can't or won't back it up then you're a pathetic, lying, crawfishing wokepussy.



No, I just refuse to play your trumper game of gaslighting that we didn't hear what we just heard. 

She said something stupid, and people at Disney fired her.  Consequence Culture, not Cancel Culture. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> When you have people marching in the street with their eight year old kids and both they and their kids are carrying signs that say "Fuck the Police", you are demeaning the police.
> 
> And you brought up BLM dumbass.



Actually, Mannish Woman did. Wow... the police are soooo sensitive.  Nobody made them become cops.  It's been 30 years since they got caught on tape beating up Rodney King, and they haven't cleaned up their act. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Tell me what I don't know. Of course it's taken seriously by them. I just refuse to waste time, energy and thought on someone else's life problems that have zero impact on anything meaningful. I am not letting someone else's personal problem become my problem. If I did that I'd probably find myself on a discussion board tossing accusations of -isms and -phobias around like I was feeding pigeons, not backing them up with evidence, lying if evidence points to innocence, overlooking liberal transgressions or downplaying them and doing and saying anything to get those precious (but apparently helpless) brown people to love me. You know, like you do.



Not at all.  The Rich have gotten very good at using racism, homophobia, misogyny, etc. to get really dumb white working folks to vote against their own economic interests and send their kids off to fight wars for oil.  They've been doing this since Tricky Dick, but Trump was just the most toxic version of this, and hopefully, a breaking of the fever.  That's why it's kind of important to point out the bigotry when it appears. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> My "side"? I don't know that I have a "side" on that particular issue. And I'm not upset that she got fired because people didn't like her spew on the internet. I'm upset that she got fired because a bunch of halfwit wokebabies misinterpreted her tweet.



What she had to say seemed pretty clear to most people.  I don't think anyone misinterpreted her. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Did a moderator talk to you or something? All of a sudden you have this newfound passion for staying on topic when it was never a problem for you before.



I don't feel like writing out hours of text to have it get deleted.  So if it isn't about Carano's tweets, I won't spend time on it. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Exactly. All that does is confirm to me that stoking and releasing your hate is more important to you than the truth. The only truth about Sandmann you know is that you hate him. Literally everything else you've said about the incident is a lie.



Actually, I feel kind of bad for him, because he's been brainwashed by religious fanatics. But his behavior was still disrepectful.  I honestly hope he grows up, realizes there isn't a magic fairy in the sky, and becomes a decent human being.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. You still made an accusation and if you can't or won't back it up then you're a pathetic, lying, crawfishing wokepussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I just refuse to play your trumper game of gaslighting that we didn't hear what we just heard.
Click to expand...


You say it was antisemitic and I say it was not. You're telling me that I didn't hear what I just heard. If simply disagreeing with you is gaslighting then you're guilty of the same thing. 

I don't think you fully understand what the term means. Not only that, you are using the accusation of gaslighting to avoid answering a simple question. In truth, it appears to me that you are afraid of gaslighting yourself or rather, discovering for yourself that your position is not necessarily valid.



> She said something stupid, and people at Disney fired her.  Consequence Culture, not Cancel Culture.



"Consequence culture", right. Some might call this gaslighting.  

I'll give you another example of "Consequence Culture": As a consequence of being Jewish, the Jews were persecuted and massacred.

With every word out of your mouth you more and more prove Carano's comments.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> When you have people marching in the street with their eight year old kids and both they and their kids are carrying signs that say "Fuck the Police", you are demeaning the police.
> 
> And you brought up BLM dumbass.





> Actually, Mannish Woman did. Wow... the police are soooo sensitive.  Nobody made them become cops.  It's been 30 years since they got caught on tape beating up Rodney King, and they haven't cleaned up their act.



Blah blah blah First of all, we're primarily discussing Carano's latest tweet that got her fired, which had nothing to do with BLM or the police. Secondly, I notice you didn't actually refute my assertion that BLM demeans the police. 

It's important to remember here that most cops are good cops. Or at least, most are not guilty of racism or harassing and indiscriminately shooting unarmed minorities. This is something that people like you conveniently forget. Therefore, it serves no good purpose to have people out there demonizing the entire law enforcement community and teaching their children to say "Fuck the police".



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Tell me what I don't know. Of course it's taken seriously by them. I just refuse to waste time, energy and thought on someone else's life problems that have zero impact on anything meaningful. I am not letting someone else's personal problem become my problem. If I did that I'd probably find myself on a discussion board tossing accusations of -isms and -phobias around like I was feeding pigeons, not backing them up with evidence, lying if evidence points to innocence, overlooking liberal transgressions or downplaying them and doing and saying anything to get those precious (but apparently helpless) brown people to love me. You know, like you do.





> Not at all.  The Rich have gotten very good at using racism, homophobia, misogyny, etc. to get really dumb white working folks to vote against their own economic interests and send their kids off to fight wars for oil. They've been doing this since Tricky Dick, but Trump was just the most toxic version of this, and hopefully, a breaking of the fever. That's why it's kind of important to point out the bigotry when it appears.



Didn't your Boob-in-chief Biden just order an air strike on Iranian-backed militia in Syria a few days ago? And the U.S. was at war somewhere in the middle east the entire eight years of Obama's administration. 

Don't give me that shit about Trump, the rich and Nixon. Democrats have been just as guilty of warmongering as anybody.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> My "side"? I don't know that I have a "side" on that particular issue. And I'm not upset that she got fired because people didn't like her spew on the internet. I'm upset that she got fired because a bunch of halfwit wokebabies misinterpreted her tweet.





> What she had to say seemed pretty clear to most people.  I don't think anyone misinterpreted her.



You say it's clear and yet you scurry away screaming "gaslighting!" when I ask you to explain it.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Did a moderator talk to you or something? All of a sudden you have this newfound passion for staying on topic when it was never a problem for you before.





> I don't feel like writing out hours of text to have it get deleted.  So if it isn't about Carano's tweets, I won't spend time on it.



Then why are you bringing up Nixon, BLM, the rich and Trump? 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Exactly. All that does is confirm to me that stoking and releasing your hate is more important to you than the truth. The only truth about Sandmann you know is that you hate him. Literally everything else you've said about the incident is a lie.





> Actually, I feel kind of bad for him, because he's been brainwashed by religious fanatics. But his behavior was still disrepectful.  I honestly hope he grows up, realizes there isn't a magic fairy in the sky, and becomes a decent human being.



You don't call a seventeen year old kid a "Catholic bastard" if you feel bad for him. You're full of shit. You hate everything that he's about (Catholic, conservative and pro-life) and so you hate him. You've already made that clear in past discussions. It's too late now to try being a voice of reason. It's lame, hypocritical and chickenshit.


----------



## BlueGin

Ghost of a Rider said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dumbass. When I say “private” I mean it was her personal account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point.  it wasn't private.  Private would be an account the public couldn't see, just her friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a personal account that - more importantly - was not affiliated with Disney or Lucasfilm.
> 
> She had a public account with thousands of followers... who were ONLY following her because she was in a Star Wars show.
> 
> Otherwise they wouldn't have cared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they chose to follow her on her _personal_ Twitter feed because she was on the show and then go apeshit when she shares a _personal_ opinion about cancel culture on her _personal_ Twitter feed?
> 
> I’ll just bet that some of the crybabies who bleated about her tweets in the past were the same ones bleating this time.
> 
> Instead of just opting not to follow her anymore, they continued to follow her and then feign shock and outrage when she shares another opinion they disagree with.
> 
> These people are self important, moral posturing blatting calves.
Click to expand...

It’s well known that Lucas film insiders pose as fans on Twitter to incite the whining woke mobs. Hollywood and the entertainment media use these idiots regularly to attack people they disagree with.


----------



## BlueGin

Blues Man said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except there was nothing offensive in her statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who hired her thought otherwise, and they are the only ones who count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at you all of a sudden taking the boss's side.
> 
> I thought all bosses and business owners were the scourge of the earth according to you.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing offensive about what she said
Click to expand...

Progressives love the corporations when they silence the opposition. It’s cute when the left pretends they hate the elite CEO’s while championing and going to bat for Twitter,FB,Coca Cola,The NFL,NIKE,Gillette,Google,Amazon,Disney etc...


----------



## BlueGin

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has to do with Carano. Why won’t you answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it was irrelevent to anything being discussed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Henry Cavill dated her eight years ago and getting shit for it. If you weren’t ignorant you would not have any traits at all.
Click to expand...

He is a troll. Period.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> You say it was antisemitic and I say it was not. You're telling me that I didn't hear what I just heard. If simply disagreeing with you is gaslighting then you're guilty of the same thing.
> 
> I don't think you fully understand what the term means. Not only that, you are using the accusation of gaslighting to avoid answering a simple question. In truth, it appears to me that you are afraid of gaslighting yourself or rather, discovering for yourself that your position is not necessarily valid.



I know exactly what the term means, you clowns have been doing that for the last four years...  Gina didn't say anything anti-Semetic, Trump didn't say anything racist, Sandman wasn't being a punk.   



Ghost of a Rider said:


> "Consequence culture", right. Some might call this gaslighting.
> 
> I'll give you another example of "Consequence Culture": As a consequence of being Jewish, the Jews were persecuted and massacred.



Well, that would be accurate if the Jews really had stabbed Germany in the back in WWI.  

Gina really said stupid things that reflected badly on the show.  

Hey, remember in the mid season, where they had the episode where Mando was taking Frog Lady back to her home planet, and she had a big jar full of her eggs, and Grogu was eating them?  Well, there was this BIG HUE AND CRY from the Right wing about how this was an endorsement of abortion and insensitive to infertile women trying to get pregnant.  Disney had to do a lot of tapdancing around that one as well.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Don't give me that shit about Trump, the rich and Nixon. Democrats have been just as guilty of warmongering as anybody.



Well, no, not really, since the Democrats haven't really started a war since Vietnam.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You don't call a seventeen year old kid a "Catholic bastard" if you feel bad for him. You're full of shit. You hate everything that he's about (Catholic, conservative and pro-life) and so you hate him. You've already made that clear in past discussions. It's too late now to try being a voice of reason. It's lame, hypocritical and chickenshit.



Hey, here's the thing.  18 year old Joe going to the same Catholic School that Mayors of Chicago went to could have been that kid.   I grew out of it.  He might, too.  This is why I have such contempt for him. He's the product of brainwashing.  Except my parents would have snapped me back if I disrespected a vet.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say it was antisemitic and I say it was not. You're telling me that I didn't hear what I just heard. If simply disagreeing with you is gaslighting then you're guilty of the same thing.
> 
> I don't think you fully understand what the term means. Not only that, you are using the accusation of gaslighting to avoid answering a simple question. In truth, it appears to me that you are afraid of gaslighting yourself or rather, discovering for yourself that your position is not necessarily valid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what the term means, you clowns have been doing that for the last four years...  Gina didn't say anything anti-Semetic, Trump didn't say anything racist, Sandman wasn't being a punk.
Click to expand...


That's called disagreement you idiot. Jesus Christ, where do you get this shit? Gaslighting is psychological and emotional manipulation, neither of which is happening here by either one of us. 

So no, you do not know what the term means.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> "Consequence culture", right. Some might call this gaslighting.
> 
> I'll give you another example of "Consequence Culture": As a consequence of being Jewish, the Jews were persecuted and massacred.





> Well, that would be accurate if the Jews really had stabbed Germany in the back in WWI.



Right, and it would also be accurate that Carano's tweet was antisemitic had she actually said anything antisemitic.

Another example of Consequence Culture: trying to enter the U.S. illegally, getting caught and put in a detention center. Or worse, trying to enter the U.S. illegally and dying in the desert from exposure. Or even worse than that, trying to enter the U.S. illegally and your child dying in the desert from exposure.

If you're going to continue this Consequence Culture bullshit ploy then be prepared, it gets a lot more complicated than "She said something stupid and got fired for it". You'll find that the principle works just as well when used against _you_. 



> Gina really said stupid things that reflected badly on the show.



Your problem is not in what she said. Your problem is in who said it: a conservative.



> Hey, remember in the mid season, where they had the episode where Mando was taking Frog Lady back to her home planet, and she had a big jar full of her eggs, and Grogu was eating them?  Well, there was this BIG HUE AND CRY from the Right wing about how this was an endorsement of abortion and insensitive to infertile women trying to get pregnant.  Disney had to do a lot of tapdancing around that one as well.



Why didn't they fire someone? That seems to be the way they do things when Twitterbabies start bawling.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Don't give me that shit about Trump, the rich and Nixon. Democrats have been just as guilty of warmongering as anybody.





> Well, no, not really, since the Democrats haven't really started a war since Vietnam.



Irrelevant. The Democrats have always been neck deep in these wars and never tried to get out of them. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You don't call a seventeen year old kid a "Catholic bastard" if you feel bad for him. You're full of shit. You hate everything that he's about (Catholic, conservative and pro-life) and so you hate him. You've already made that clear in past discussions. It's too late now to try being a voice of reason. It's lame, hypocritical and chickenshit.





> Hey, here's the thing.  18 year old Joe going to the same Catholic School that Mayors of Chicago went to could have been that kid.   I grew out of it.  He might, too.



Irrelevant. And what if he doesn't? You're still going to hate him because - lying, prejudiced piece of shit that you are - there's still the imagined disrespecting of the vet.



> This is why I have such contempt for him.



And there it is. All that "I feel bad for him" was horseshit, just as I knew it was.



> He's the product of brainwashing.  Except my parents would have snapped me back if I disrespected a vet.



Look who's talking about brainwashing: a guy who uses pat terms and phrases made up by someone else and seen all over social media and the internet (Check your privilege, consequence culture, etc.). _*Gag*_

You are not even capable of thinking for yourself. Which is precisely why you refuse to tell me why you think Carano's tweet is antisemitic. You don't even _know_ why you think it. You just went along with the liberal crowd parroting what they said. 

Now, do you want to get back on topic? Then let's do so. Let's try something else that seems to be alien to you: actually DISCUSSING the topic. I'm afraid this will require more from you than "She said something stupid and...", or "Disney made the decision to fire her and...". One is your opinion and the other everyone already knows.

Having said that, I offer an open invitation to you to tell me why you think Carano's tweet was antisemitic. You know already that I disagree so you have nothing to lose. I'm just curious about the thinking process that brings you from a comparison to Jewish persecution to antisemitism.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> That's called disagreement you idiot. Jesus Christ, where do you get this shit? Gaslighting is psychological and emotional manipulation, neither of which is happening here by either one of us.
> 
> So no, you do not know what the term means.



No, it's not a disagreement, it's you guys trying to rewrite reality. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Another example of Consequence Culture: trying to enter the U.S. illegally, getting caught and put in a detention center.



No, man, that's a extreme consequence for something the law actually says they can do.  Crossing the border illegally isn't a felony, it's a misdemeanor, and our laws give people the right to apply for asylum. Trump's RACIST NAZI tactic of throwing children into cages to terrify their parents is something that no decent person should support.

on the other hand, Gina continuing to post crazy shit after she was told to stop if she wanted to keep her job... that's consequence culture.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. And what if he doesn't? You're still going to hate him because - lying, prejudiced piece of shit that you are - there's still the imagined disrespecting of the vet.



Looks like he was being disrespectful to me.  Smirking little bitch. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You are not even capable of thinking for yourself. Which is precisely why you refuse to tell me why you think Carano's tweet is antisemitic. You don't even _know_ why you think it. You just went along with the liberal crowd parroting what they said.



Nope, I'm just not playing your game of me pointing out why it's anti-Semitic (which it was) and then you gaslighting the group into saying it wasn't.  I'm simply not going to play that game with you.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Now, do you want to get back on topic? Then let's do so. Let's try something else that seems to be alien to you: actually DISCUSSING the topic. I'm afraid this will require more from you than "She said something stupid and...", or "Disney made the decision to fire her and...". One is your opinion and the other everyone already knows.



Except that is actually the topic.  The topic is "Gina Carano fired from Disney". She said something stupid, she got fired.. because trivializing Nazi horrors is something that gets you fired when working for the Fun Space Adventure for All Ages.  She had the sweetest gig in the country, and all she had to do was keep her mouth shut.

Again, you guys did the same thing to Colin Kapernick when he took a knee, even though he was eventually proven right.  You did the same thing  the Dixie Chicks 20 years ago, and they were proven right.  you did the same thing to Jane Fonda 40 years ago, even though she was in the right.  It's kind of funny that you guys are now decrying the same shit you've been pulling for years.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's called disagreement you idiot. Jesus Christ, where do you get this shit? Gaslighting is psychological and emotional manipulation, neither of which is happening here by either one of us.
> 
> So no, you do not know what the term means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not a disagreement, it's you guys trying to rewrite reality.
Click to expand...


"Reality" in this case is subjective. You say antisemitism, I say it's not. And it's not antisemitism because you say so. Meaning that it is a disagreement. 

Yours is a cheating tactic I saw many times when debating Christians. You establish the guidelines and parameters for discussion so that the other side does not start on equal footing; equal footing being that, for the purpose of discussion and debate, neither side is right or wrong. This way - in spite of the fact that you are the one leveling the accusation - the other guy has to prove innocence. 

In essence, your strategy is; guilty until proven innocent. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Another example of Consequence Culture: trying to enter the U.S. illegally, getting caught and put in a detention center.





> No, man, that's a extreme consequence for something the law actually says they can do.  Crossing the border illegally isn't a felony, it's a misdemeanor, and our laws give people the right to apply for asylum.



Irrelevant and wrong. A consequence is a consequence. Enter the country illegally and if caught doing so, be detained whether asking for asylum or not. 



> Trump's RACIST NAZI tactic of throwing children into cages to terrify their parents is something that no decent person should support.



You yourself are anything but decent. Your prejudiced tirades against Sandmann, Wilson and Chauvin prove that.



> on the other hand, Gina continuing to post crazy shit after she was told to stop if she wanted to keep her job... that's consequence culture.



A lie. Carano was never warned by Disney about her tweets. They asked her to apologize for the tweet about transgender pronouns but never warned her about her tweets in general.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. And what if he doesn't? You're still going to hate him because - lying, prejudiced piece of shit that you are - there's still the imagined disrespecting of the vet.





> Looks like he was being disrespectful to me.  Smirking little bitch.



That's only because your lying ass refuses to acknowledge the truth of that incident. The truth being that neither Sandmann or the other kids were harassing anyone and that Philips approached him.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You are not even capable of thinking for yourself. Which is precisely why you refuse to tell me why you think Carano's tweet is antisemitic. You don't even _know_ why you think it. You just went along with the liberal crowd parroting what they said.





> Nope, I'm just not playing your game of me pointing out why it's anti-Semitic (which it was) and then you gaslighting the group into saying it wasn't.  I'm simply not going to play that game with you.



What "group" are you referring to?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Now, do you want to get back on topic? Then let's do so. Let's try something else that seems to be alien to you: actually DISCUSSING the topic. I'm afraid this will require more from you than "She said something stupid and...", or "Disney made the decision to fire her and...". One is your opinion and the other everyone already knows.





> Except that is actually the topic.  The topic is "Gina Carano fired from Disney". She said something stupid, she got fired..



You're only half right. The topic IS "Gina Carano fired from Disney". The topic is not "She said something stupid, she got fired."

If her being fired from Disney was all the topic was about then there would be no point in a discussion, would there? Idiot.



> because trivializing Nazi horrors is something that gets you fired when working for the Fun Space Adventure for All Ages.  She had the sweetest gig in the country, and all she had to do was keep her mouth shut.



This coming from an ignorant Catholic-hating liberal redneck who trivializes Nazi horrors.



> Again, you guys did the same thing to Colin Kapernick when he took a knee, even though he was eventually proven right.  You did the same thing  the Dixie Chicks 20 years ago, and they were proven right.  you did the same thing to Jane Fonda 40 years ago, even though she was in the right.  It's kind of funny that you guys are now decrying the same shit you've been pulling for years.



Sandmann was proven right too but you insist on hating him and pushing the false narrative.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Yours is a cheating tactic I saw many times when debating Christians. You establish the guidelines and parameters for discussion so that the other side does not start on equal footing; equal footing being that, for the purpose of discussion and debate, neither side is right or wrong. This way - in spite of the fact that you are the one leveling the accusation - the other guy has to prove innocence.
> 
> In essence, your strategy is; guilty until proven innocent.



I'm saying she used an inaccurate comparison to make a dumb point.   And Disney fired her for it because they finally got sick of trying to explain her away. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant and wrong. A consequence is a consequence. Enter the country illegally and if caught doing so, be detained whether asking for asylum or not.



Fine.  By all means, detain them. But then give them their rights under the constitution... The right to a speedy hearing, the right not to be subjected to cruel and unusual punishment.  You know.. All those silly things White People expect in America.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You yourself are anything but decent. Your prejudiced tirades against Sandmann, Wilson and Chauvin prove that.



I just point out WHAT THEY DID.  But off topic.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> A lie. Carano was never warned by Disney about her tweets. They asked her to apologize for the tweet about transgender pronouns but never warned her about her tweets in general.



That should have been a big enough clue. Don't say stuff that will embarrass Disney.  Because FUCKING DISNEY.  Disney censors itself... they have no problem censoring you.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> That's only because your lying ass refuses to acknowledge the truth of that incident. The truth being that neither Sandmann or the other kids were harassing anyone and that Philips approached him.



Looks like they were to me, but off topic.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're only half right. The topic IS "Gina Carano fired from Disney". The topic is not "She said something stupid, she got fired."



Nope.. We discussed why she got fired.  




Ghost of a Rider said:


> This coming from an ignorant Catholic-hating liberal redneck who trivializes Nazi horrors.



Wow..you are getting desperate....  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Sandmann was proven right too but you insist on hating him and pushing the false narrative.



No, he wasn't.  He just showed himself to be a whiny child of privilege.


----------



## danielpalos

She should have proclaimed, Mandalorian women love to addict guys to our crack and have them call us Goldilocks, afterward.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is a cheating tactic I saw many times when debating Christians. You establish the guidelines and parameters for discussion so that the other side does not start on equal footing; equal footing being that, for the purpose of discussion and debate, neither side is right or wrong. This way - in spite of the fact that you are the one leveling the accusation - the other guy has to prove innocence.
> 
> In essence, your strategy is; guilty until proven innocent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying she used an inaccurate comparison to make a dumb point.   And Disney fired her for it because they finally got sick of trying to explain her away.
Click to expand...


You're also saying it was antisemitic which you refuse to support or explain. And Disney didn't fire her for making an inaccurate comparison, they fired her because the Twittermuffins said it was antisemitic. 

Now, you wanna talk about inaccurate comparison? Fine, let's talk about inaccurate comparisons you lying, hypocritical piece of shit. Let's talk about you comparing Sandmann to a Nazi. Let's talk about you comparing _me_ to a Nazi. Let's talk about you comparing Trump and Trump supporters to Nazis even though neither he, they or I have ever done anything as atrocious as the Nazis.

Every word out of your lying mouth is an inaccurate comparison.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant and wrong. A consequence is a consequence. Enter the country illegally and if caught doing so, be detained whether asking for asylum or not.





> Fine.  By all means, detain them. But then give them their rights under the constitution... The right to a speedy hearing, the right not to be subjected to cruel and unusual punishment.  You know.. All those silly things White People expect in America.



I don't think you get it. Whether it's a detention center or a jail cell, they will still have to be detained until they process out.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You yourself are anything but decent. Your prejudiced tirades against Sandmann, Wilson and Chauvin prove that.





> I just point out WHAT THEY DID.  But off topic.



So are you saying that Sandmann "did" Catholic bastard? 

The fuck you only point out what they did. You have always been insulting and hateful and expressed contempt for these people. You just said in this very discussion that you feel contempt for Sandmann. This after saying you "kinda felt bad for him". Is expressing contempt for Sandmann just pointing out what he did? Is it staying on topic?  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> A lie. Carano was never warned by Disney about her tweets. They asked her to apologize for the tweet about transgender pronouns but never warned her about her tweets in general.





> That should have been a big enough clue. Don't say stuff that will embarrass Disney.  Because FUCKING DISNEY.  Disney censors itself... they have no problem censoring you.



Irrelevant. You said they warned her (another lie) and they did not. What you think should have been a clue for her means precisely shit. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> That's only because your lying ass refuses to acknowledge the truth of that incident. The truth being that neither Sandmann or the other kids were harassing anyone and that Philips approached him.





> Looks like they were to me, but off topic.



It looks like they were to you because it was what you wanted to believe. That whole incident was broken down and analyzed FOR YOU by me by way of other, longer videos, articles, testimonies by people who were there, etc., and the facts were handed to you on a silver platter. You have no fucking excuse for continuing this narrative, especially against a minor who, through no wrongdoing on his part, had his face plastered all across the country and was vilified by an entire nation. It is wrong, it is shameful, and it is pathetic. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're only half right. The topic IS "Gina Carano fired from Disney". The topic is not "She said something stupid, she got fired."





> Nope.. We discussed why she got fired.



You never discuss anything.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> This coming from an ignorant Catholic-hating liberal redneck who trivializes Nazi horrors.





> Wow..you are getting desperate....



In what way? 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Sandmann was proven right too but you insist on hating him and pushing the false narrative.





> No, he wasn't.  He just showed himself to be a whiny child of privilege.



It was proven that he did not instigate the incident so yes, he was proven right. 

Your opinion about his character is irrelevant to the facts of the issue.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're also saying it was antisemitic which you refuse to support or explain. And Disney didn't fire her for making an inaccurate comparison, they fired her because the Twittermuffins said it was antisemitic.



yup. Someone looked at that tweet and said, "Ugh..... you know, she's going to keep saying stupid anti-semitic shit like this, and frankly, she's playing third to a puppet and a guy with a bucket on his head.  Off she goes."  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> It looks like they were to you because it was what you wanted to believe. That whole incident was broken down and analyzed FOR YOU by me by way of other, longer videos, articles, testimonies by people who were there, etc., and the facts were handed to you on a silver platter. You have no fucking excuse for continuing this narrative, especially against a minor who, through no wrongdoing on his part, had his face plastered all across the country and was vilified by an entire nation. It is wrong, it is shameful, and it is pathetic.



yup, there was a whole lot of gaslighting telling us we didn't see what we clearly saw, an entitled, smirking little punk disrespecting a veteran while his little entitled buddies taunted people of color. 

MOMMY!!!! MOMMY!!!! People are making memes about me.  Get the lawyers to make them stop, Mommy!!!


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're also saying it was antisemitic which you refuse to support or explain. And Disney didn't fire her for making an inaccurate comparison, they fired her because the Twittermuffins said it was antisemitic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup. Someone looked at that tweet and said, "Ugh..... you know, she's going to keep saying stupid anti-semitic shit like this, and frankly, she's playing third to a puppet and a guy with a bucket on his head.  Off she goes."
Click to expand...


It was not antisemitic. 

This is the core question of the entire discussion: were her remarks antisemitic? But you refuse to address that question in depth because you're a coward.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> It looks like they were to you because it was what you wanted to believe. That whole incident was broken down and analyzed FOR YOU by me by way of other, longer videos, articles, testimonies by people who were there, etc., and the facts were handed to you on a silver platter. You have no fucking excuse for continuing this narrative, especially against a minor who, through no wrongdoing on his part, had his face plastered all across the country and was vilified by an entire nation. It is wrong, it is shameful, and it is pathetic.





> yup, there was a whole lot of gaslighting telling us we didn't see what we clearly saw, an entitled, smirking little punk disrespecting a veteran while his little entitled buddies taunted people of color.



When you say "gaslighting", do you mean showing the videos proving that the people of color were taunting everybody else and that Philips approached Sandmann? Do you mean my exposing the fact that Sandmann did not know who Phillips was and therefore did not even know Phillips was a vet, nor why Phillips was in his face? 



> MOMMY!!!! MOMMY!!!! People are making memes about me.  Get the lawyers to make them stop, Mommy!!!



MOMMY!!!! MOMMY!!!! There's a white Catholic bastard wearing a MAGA hat on TV! Get the news and social media to create a false narrative, Mommy!!!

What a dipshit.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> It was not antisemitic.
> 
> This is the core question of the entire discussion: were her remarks antisemitic? But you refuse to address that question in depth because you're a coward.



Nope, because I've seen your "who are you going to trust, me or your lying eyes" shit before... and I refuse to play. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> When you say "gaslighting", do you mean showing the videos proving that the people of color were taunting everybody else and that Philips approached Sandmann? Do you mean my exposing the fact that Sandmann did not know who Phillips was and therefore did not even know Phillips was a vet, nor why Phillips was in his face?



yes, all the right wing gaslighting that went on to make LCB look like he was anything but a rude little punk.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not antisemitic.
> 
> This is the core question of the entire discussion: were her remarks antisemitic? But you refuse to address that question in depth because you're a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, because I've seen your "who are you going to trust, me or your lying eyes" shit before... and I refuse to play.
Click to expand...


I'm not asking you to trust ME, I'm asking you to explain YOUR position. If you think I'm just going to disagree with you or try to convince you that you're wrong, what the fuck do you think I've been doing anyway? If you tell me why you think it is antisemitic, anything I say in response will be no different than what I've been saying already.

You're a coward.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> When you say "gaslighting", do you mean showing the videos proving that the people of color were taunting everybody else and that Philips approached Sandmann? Do you mean my exposing the fact that Sandmann did not know who Phillips was and therefore did not even know Phillips was a vet, nor why Phillips was in his face?





> yes, all the right wing gaslighting that went on to make LCB look like he was anything but a rude little punk.



Explain to me how you think Sandmann came by the information that Phillips was a vet in the sixty seconds or so that it took Phillips to approach Sandmann from where he was at.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I'm not asking you to trust ME, I'm asking you to explain YOUR position. If you think I'm just going to disagree with you or try to convince you that you're wrong, what the fuck do you think I've been doing anyway? If you tell me why you think it is antisemitic, anything I say in response will be no different than what I've been saying already.



I just assume you love to hear yourself talk...  but I've already explained that I don't waste my time trying to convince bigots they aren't bigots...  The Monster never looks in the mirror and sees a monster. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Explain to me how you think Sandmann came by the information that Phillips was a vet in the sixty seconds or so that it took Phillips to approach Sandmann from where he was at.



Oh, I don't know, respect for elders... that sort of thing.  Point was, he shouldn't have smirked at the old guy or let his friends taunt them.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking you to trust ME, I'm asking you to explain YOUR position. If you think I'm just going to disagree with you or try to convince you that you're wrong, what the fuck do you think I've been doing anyway? If you tell me why you think it is antisemitic, anything I say in response will be no different than what I've been saying already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just assume you love to hear yourself talk...  but I've already explained that I don't waste my time trying to convince bigots they aren't bigots...  The Monster never looks in the mirror and sees a monster.
Click to expand...


I just assume you're a coward.

As for me being a bigot, I'm not the one who thinks "brown people" are helpless and incapable of making their own choices or that they shouldn't suffer the consequences (your new pet word so you oughta understand where I'm coming from) of their bad choices. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Explain to me how you think Sandmann came by the information that Phillips was a vet in the sixty seconds or so that it took Phillips to approach Sandmann from where he was at.





> Oh, I don't know, respect for elders... that sort of thing.  Point was, he shouldn't have smirked at the old guy or let his friends taunt them.



That's not what I asked. Don't try to weasel out now and make this about respecting elders when the whole time your narrative was that he disrespected a _vet_. So I ask again: how do you think Sandmann came by the information that Phillips was a vet in the sixty seconds or so that it took Phillips to approach Sandmann from where he was at? 

Also, why do you persist with this narrative when you've already been told that Sandmann did not know what Phillips was doing there and that he just didn't want to exacerbate the situation? You say "smirk" and I say "smile" but the motive was the same in either case: do not provoke.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> As for me being a bigot, I'm not the one who thinks "brown people" are helpless and incapable of making their own choices or that they shouldn't suffer the consequences (your new pet word so you oughta understand where I'm coming from) of their bad choices.



Naw, I just think they should suffer the same consequences white people do... you know, not getting shot in the back, not having their kids thrown into cages....  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> That's not what I asked. Don't try to weasel out now and make this about respecting elders when the whole time your narrative was that he disrespected a _vet_. So I ask again: how do you think Sandmann came by the information that Phillips was a vet in the sixty seconds or so that it took Phillips to approach Sandmann from where he was at?



You mean other than it was a sponsoered event?   Or you know, he could have ASKED.  Of course, he knew AFTERWARDS that he was a vet, and his response was still.  

MOOOOOOOMMMY, Make the mean people stop saying means stuff about me!!!!


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for me being a bigot, I'm not the one who thinks "brown people" are helpless and incapable of making their own choices or that they shouldn't suffer the consequences (your new pet word so you oughta understand where I'm coming from) of their bad choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, I just think they should suffer the same consequences white people do... you know, not getting shot in the back, not having their kids thrown into cages....
Click to expand...


"Getting shot in the back"? I'm talking about illegal immigrants; cop shootings are a separate issue.

And FYI, they're _all_ put into "cages", children and adults alike, i.e., fenced-in detention areas.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> That's not what I asked. Don't try to weasel out now and make this about respecting elders when the whole time your narrative was that he disrespected a _vet_. So I ask again: how do you think Sandmann came by the information that Phillips was a vet in the sixty seconds or so that it took Phillips to approach Sandmann from where he was at?





> You mean other than it was a sponsoered event?



What was a sponsored event?



> Or you know, he could have ASKED.



Bullshit and a dodge. How did Sandmann come by the information that Phillips was a vet in the sixty seconds or so that it took Phillips to approach Sandmann from where he was at?



> Of course, he knew AFTERWARDS that he was a vet, and his response was still.



So? This changes nothing because Sandmann did nothing to apologize for. 



> MOOOOOOOMMMY, Make the mean people stop saying means stuff about me!!!!



Or, Stop these liberal snowflakes from spreading lies about me.


----------



## Flash

Gina is a smart hot chick that has more courage than any of those queers and transexuals in the China Joe administration.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> "Getting shot in the back"? I'm talking about illegal immigrants; cop shootings are a separate issue.
> 
> And FYI, they're _all_ put into "cages", children and adults alike, i.e., fenced-in detention areas.



Oh, that makes it better....  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Bullshit and a dodge. How did Sandmann come by the information that Phillips was a vet in the sixty seconds or so that it took Phillips to approach Sandmann from where he was at?



He could have asked... you know.  Instead of smirking like a little bitch while his friends chanted "Build the wall".


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Getting shot in the back"? I'm talking about illegal immigrants; cop shootings are a separate issue.
> 
> And FYI, they're _all_ put into "cages", children and adults alike, i.e., fenced-in detention areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that makes it better....
Click to expand...


I didn't say or imply that it makes it better, I said it was a separate issue.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Bullshit and a dodge. How did Sandmann come by the information that Phillips was a vet in the sixty seconds or so that it took Phillips to approach Sandmann from where he was at?





> He could have asked... you know.



Answer the question: How did Sandmann come by the information that Phillips was a vet in the sixty seconds or so that it took Phillips to approach Sandmann from where he was at?



> Instead of smirking like a little bitch



While Phillips banged his drum unprovoked in his face like a little bitch.



> while his friends chanted "Build the wall".



A lie. They did not chant "Build that wall". Prove that they did. And no, a garbled video made by some basement-dwelling snowflake on his home computer using sound-manipulation freeware does not count.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I didn't say or imply that it makes it better, I said it was a separate issue.



Nope... Same problem. You are locking people up who didn't really commit a serious offense to terrorize other people.  

I mean, we could shoot jaywalkers (and not just the black ones) and I'm sure that would decrease, but most people would consider that harsh. 

You know, there was something in the eighth amendment about cruel and unusual punishment.  Something in the sixth amendment about speedy trials.  Locking up children for years for committing essentially a misdemeanor is pretty much the opposite of what this country stands for. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> A lie. They did not chant "Build that wall". Prove that they did



You make my point. I already proved that, and you tried to gaslight us all into claiming it didn't happen.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say or imply that it makes it better, I said it was a separate issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... Same problem. You are locking people up who didn't really commit a serious offense to terrorize other people.
> 
> I mean, we could shoot jaywalkers (and not just the black ones) and I'm sure that would decrease, but most people would consider that harsh.
> 
> You know, there was something in the eighth amendment about cruel and unusual punishment.  Something in the sixth amendment about speedy trials.  Locking up children for years for committing essentially a misdemeanor is pretty much the opposite of what this country stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lie. They did not chant "Build that wall". Prove that they did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make my point. I already proved that, and you tried to gaslight us all into claiming it didn't happen.
Click to expand...

You are a dishonest debater.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say or imply that it makes it better, I said it was a separate issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... Same problem. You are locking people up who didn't really commit a serious offense to terrorize other people.
Click to expand...


That issue has nothing to do with cops shooting people.



> You know, there was something in the eighth amendment about cruel and unusual punishment.  Something in the sixth amendment about speedy trials.  Locking up children for years for committing essentially a misdemeanor is pretty much the opposite of what this country stands for.



So is having contempt for someone because of their religious beliefs (Sandmann). 

Your moralizing is so much diarrhea in the wind, it's a wonder you don't have to wipe your mouth with Charmin after you speak.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> A lie. They did not chant "Build that wall". Prove that they did





> You make my point. I already proved that, and you tried to gaslight us all into claiming it didn't happen.



I didn't claim it didn't happen, it just didn't happen. I've seen all the videos from that day, including the one you shared that the guy fucked up so bad it sounded like someone speaking Afrikaans in a coffee can. That is precisely why I stipulated not to use any videos that were manipulated with freeware.

Sorry but, unless you can prove it somehow with a professionally manipulated audio where we can clearly hear the words, my argument stands.

And again, I don't think you have a fucking clue what gaslighting means. You say they chanted "Build that wall" and I say they didn't. Simple disagreement, yes? But to you, I am gaslighting. 

Your logic here is just plain non-existent. If I'm gaslighting then so are you.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> That issue has nothing to do with cops shooting people.



Actually, they are both the same thing.  If white people were shot for traffic violations or border infractions, you wouldn't be so Blaise about it. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So is having contempt for someone because of their religious beliefs (Sandmann).



Uh, no, actually, Religious beliefs don't deserve any special consideration. Religion is at the end of the day a choice. You CHOOSE to believe silly shit.  I can maybe cut Smirky a little slack because he's still a kid and his parents have been brainwashing him his whole life to believe that some Pedophile in a Dress is really speaking for an Imaginary Sky Fairy who really, really hates contraception. But at the end, it's a choice.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You say they chanted "Build that wall" and I say they didn't. Simple disagreement, yes? But to you, I am gaslighting.



Except we have tape showing they did.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> That issue has nothing to do with cops shooting people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are both the same thing.  If white people were shot for traffic violations or border infractions, you wouldn't be so Blaise about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is having contempt for someone because of their religious beliefs (Sandmann).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, no, actually, Religious beliefs don't deserve any special consideration. Religion is at the end of the day a choice. You CHOOSE to believe silly shit.  I can maybe cut Smirky a little slack because he's still a kid and his parents have been brainwashing him his whole life to believe that some Pedophile in a Dress is really speaking for an Imaginary Sky Fairy who really, really hates contraception. But at the end, it's a choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say they chanted "Build that wall" and I say they didn't. Simple disagreement, yes? But to you, I am gaslighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except we have tape showing they did.
Click to expand...

Zero to do with Gina Carano. Reported.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> That issue has nothing to do with cops shooting people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are both the same thing.  If white people were shot for traffic violations or border infractions, you wouldn't be so Blaise about it.
Click to expand...


Nope. Now it's my turn to say I'm not playing your game. 

And who or what is "Blaise"? Did you mean to say "blasé"?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So is having contempt for someone because of their religious beliefs (Sandmann).





> Uh, no, actually, Religious beliefs don't deserve any special consideration.



I didn't say anything about special considerations and it is irrelevant anyway. Special considerations for religious beliefs and prejudice against those who have them are two different things.



> Religion is at the end of the day a choice. You CHOOSE to believe silly shit.



All true but still irrelevant. A person's religious beliefs are a choice but harboring contempt for those who have them is also a choice.

Trying to enter the country illegally is also a choice. Getting caught and detained is a potential consequence (Consequence Culture) to that choice and these people know this and willingly make that choice anyway.



> I can maybe cut Smirky a little slack because he's still a kid and his parents have been brainwashing him his whole life to believe that some Pedophile in a Dress is really speaking for an Imaginary Sky Fairy who really, really hates contraception. But at the end, it's a choice.



And here is your prejudice on full display. I also need to point out that Sandmann's religious beliefs were irrelevant to the incident with Phillips in D.C.. It was neither the cause nor a contributing factor in any way but you brought it up anyway. You also had to bring up his pro-life stance and the fact that he and his group had attended a March For Life rally that day even though that was irrelevant too.

Let's do a thought (hate) experiment. Below is a pic of an elderly man being assaulted by a BLM rioter in St. Louis last Summer. Here we have a blatant case of disrespecting an elder. Let's see if you can summon up the same level of contempt for this guy as you did with Sandmann. 





I understand it may be difficult to hate him as much, mainly due to three mitigating factors:

1.) He's one of your pet "brown people" so that complicates things somewhat.

2.) He's probably not Catholic, which further complicates things.

3.) He's not smiling. The worst of the three.

However, there's two factors that might help you summon the proper level of hate:

1.) He's disrespecting an elder, which is obvious. But even worse:

2.) He never asked the old man if he was a vet.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You say they chanted "Build that wall" and I say they didn't. Simple disagreement, yes? But to you, I am gaslighting.





> Except we have tape showing they did.



No, "we" do not. I watched your stupid ineptly manipulated video and I heard no such thing. If I had not watched your video then you might have a case for an allegation of gaslighting, but I did. 

And you still haven't explained how Sandmann knew Phillips was a vet.


----------



## mamooth

So, why can't conservatives make movies that don't suck?

Pretty simple. Movies don't drive culture. They reflect it. Conservative movies don't reflect the culture.

Why do conservatives fail at humor?

Because they find joy in cruelty, and most people don't. Punching up is funny. Punching down isn't. Conservatives only know how to punch down, and lick the boots of those above them. That's pathetic, not funny.

So, Ben Shapiro will make a really bad movie with Gina Carino. Who knows, it might even make money, like "God's Not Dead" did. But the sequels faded. Even conservatives don't really like watching conservative movies.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I didn't say anything about special considerations and it is irrelevant anyway. Special considerations for religious beliefs and prejudice against those who have them are two different things.



Nope. It's impossible to be "prejudiced" against religions.  If you have your own view of how the universe works, then you reject everyone elses...    I'm critical of most religions...  But since I was brought up Catholic and rejected it, I'm completely entitled to criticize Catholicism. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And here is your prejudice on full display. I also need to point out that Sandmann's religious beliefs were irrelevant to the incident with Phillips in D.C.. It was neither the cause nor a contributing factor in any way but you brought it up anyway. You also had to bring up his pro-life stance and the fact that he and his group had attended a March For Life rally that day even though that was irrelevant too.



It was exactly why the little smirking punk was there.  He was there protesting a woman's right to choose.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Let's do a thought (hate) experiment. Below is a pic of an elderly man being assaulted by a BLM rioter in St. Louis last Summer. Here we have a blatant case of disrespecting an elder. Let's see if you can summon up the same level of contempt for this guy as you did with Sandmann.



Since you haven't provided context, I really can't.  Tell you what, provide the context, then I can review. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> No, "we" do not. I watched your stupid ineptly manipulated video and I heard no such thing. If I had not watched your video then you might have a case for an allegation of gaslighting, but I did.



Yeah, I know, "Who you going to trust, me or your lying eyes."  Typical gaslighting.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about special considerations and it is irrelevant anyway. Special considerations for religious beliefs and prejudice against those who have them are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It's impossible to be "prejudiced" against religions.
Click to expand...


What the fuck do you think antisemitism is? 

"Prejudice" means to prejudge, that's it. The meaning of the word is by no means constrained by the context of race. You can prejudge any group for any reason.  



> If you have your own view of how the universe works, then you reject everyone elses...    I'm critical of most religions...  But since I was brought up Catholic and rejected it, I'm completely entitled to criticize Catholicism.



You are correct in principle but you fail miserably in practice. Anyone is entitled to criticize other _religions_ but you are not entitled to criticize _individuals_ because of their religion. Which is exactly what you did with Sandmann. In Sandmann's case, you did much more than criticize his religion; you judged him - not just for smiling at Phillips - but for being Catholic and pro-life and you used these as a weapon to further vilify and denigrate him. 

His religion was entirely immaterial to the events in D.C. but you brought it up anyway. How you reacted and what you said at the time when the incident was still relatively fresh in the nation's mind revealed much more about your character than anything you've said in the past few days.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And here is your prejudice on full display. I also need to point out that Sandmann's religious beliefs were irrelevant to the incident with Phillips in D.C.. It was neither the cause nor a contributing factor in any way but you brought it up anyway. You also had to bring up his pro-life stance and the fact that he and his group had attended a March For Life rally that day even though that was irrelevant too.





> It was exactly why the little smirking punk was there.  He was there protesting a woman's right to choose.



And? What does it have to do with the incident with Phillips? 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Let's do a thought (hate) experiment. Below is a pic of an elderly man being assaulted by a BLM rioter in St. Louis last Summer. Here we have a blatant case of disrespecting an elder. Let's see if you can summon up the same level of contempt for this guy as you did with Sandmann.





> Since you haven't provided context, I really can't.  Tell you what, provide the context, then I can review.



I provided a picture, dumbass. I also told you it happened in St. Louis last Summer during one of BLM's many "peaceful protests". Besides, you had even less context to go on in Sandmann's case but that didn't stop you from hating the kid right off the bat.

But never mind, it was done in the spirit of satire anyway, which I'm not at all surprised you didn't catch.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> No, "we" do not. I watched your stupid ineptly manipulated video and I heard no such thing. If I had not watched your video then you might have a case for an allegation of gaslighting, but I did.





> Yeah, I know, "Who you going to trust, me or your lying eyes."  Typical gaslighting.



You're just going to have to come to grips with the fact that the video you shared is simply not compelling evidence that they said "Build that wall". If you happen to find one that is a little clearer and you can make out the words, by all means, share it.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> What the fuck do you think antisemitism is?



Not being against their religion.  You think the average Nazi cared how often Goldstein went to synagouge or if he was orthodox or reformed?  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> "Prejudice" means to prejudge, that's it. The meaning of the word is by no means constrained by the context of race. You can prejudge any group for any reason.



Yes, if you show up wanting to impose your religious stupidity on the rest of us, then, yes, yes, I am going to judge you harshly.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You are correct in principle but you fail miserably in practice. Anyone is entitled to criticize other _religions_ but you are not entitled to criticize _individuals_ because of their religion. Which is exactly what you did with Sandmann. In Sandmann's case, you did much more than criticize his religion; you judged him - not just for smiling at Phillips - but for being Catholic and pro-life and you used these as a weapon to further vilify and denigrate him.



Yes, he was out there wearing his bigotry and misogyny on his sleeve.  That's why he deserved to be vilified. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> His religion was entirely immaterial to the events in D.C. but you brought it up anyway. How you reacted and what you said at the time when the incident was still relatively fresh in the nation's mind revealed much more about your character than anything you've said in the past few days.



Actually, it was completely material. He was there because his Pedophile Run Church is against a woman's right to choose what to do with her own body.  So he was with a group that got all riled up and then attacked people of color.   Kind of like how Trump riled up a bunch of people and set them loose on the capitol. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And? What does it have to do with the incident with Phillips?



That misogyny and racism often go hand in hand? 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I provided a picture, dumbass. I also told you it happened in St. Louis last Summer during one of BLM's many "peaceful protests". Besides, you had even less context to go on in Sandmann's case but that didn't stop you from hating the kid right off the bat.



We had full video of his smirking little face and his friends taunting POC.  I have no idea white that old white bigot was getting his ass kicked.  He was wearing what looks like a Blue Lives Matter or All Lives Matter tee-shirt.  He might have blurted out the N-word right before he got his ass kicked.  Maybe he through the first punch.  Again, no story to go along with it, I don't know the context.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're just going to have to come to grips with the fact that the video you shared is simply not compelling evidence that they said "Build that wall". If you happen to find one that is a little clearer and you can make out the words, by all means, share it.



It was compelling to me.  But in your altered reality, Floyd died of Drugs, Carano didn't say anything bad, Smirky was just minding his own business and Trump didn't tell anyone to storm the Capitol.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do you think antisemitism is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not being against their religion.  You think the average Nazi cared how often Goldstein went to synagouge or if he was orthodox or reformed?
Click to expand...


Antisemitism in Europe stemmed from a hatred for a people that killed the savior. But it doesn't matter because it is still prejudice any way you look at it.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> "Prejudice" means to prejudge, that's it. The meaning of the word is by no means constrained by the context of race. You can prejudge any group for any reason.





> ]Yes, if you show up wanting to impose your religious stupidity on the rest of us, then, yes, yes, I am going to judge you harshly.



If that's all it was in your case, I'd see your point. But you've made it clear you hate Catholics and Catholicism. Besides, it's no different than _you_ wanting to impose _your_ duplicitous and hypocritical morality on the rest of us. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You are correct in principle but you fail miserably in practice. Anyone is entitled to criticize other _religions_ but you are not entitled to criticize _individuals_ because of their religion. Which is exactly what you did with Sandmann. In Sandmann's case, you did much more than criticize his religion; you judged him - not just for smiling at Phillips - but for being Catholic and pro-life and you used these as a weapon to further vilify and denigrate him.





> Yes, he was out there wearing his bigotry and misogyny on his sleeve.  That's why he deserved to be vilified.



Irrelevant. It had nothing to do with the confrontation with Phillips. There was absolutely no reason to bring Sandmann's Catholicism into a discussion about that.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> His religion was entirely immaterial to the events in D.C. but you brought it up anyway. How you reacted and what you said at the time when the incident was still relatively fresh in the nation's mind revealed much more about your character than anything you've said in the past few days.





> Actually, it was completely material. He was there because his Pedophile Run Church is against a woman's right to choose what to do with her own body.  So he was with a group that got all riled up and then attacked people of color.   Kind of like how Trump riled up a bunch of people and set them loose on the capitol.



A Lie. They never attacked anyone. Prove it.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And? What does it have to do with the incident with Phillips?





> That misogyny and racism often go hand in hand?



A few things here:

1.) Your contention that Sandmann is a racist (or even that he is a misogynist for that matter) are merely opinion.

2.) The confrontation itself had nothing to do with the religious beliefs of either one of them. 

3.) Fully half of all pro-lifers in this country are women. The misogyny argument is lame and ignorant of that fact.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I provided a picture, dumbass. I also told you it happened in St. Louis last Summer during one of BLM's many "peaceful protests". Besides, you had even less context to go on in Sandmann's case but that didn't stop you from hating the kid right off the bat.





> We had full video of his smirking little face and his friends taunting POC.  I have no idea white that old white bigot was getting his ass kicked.



You say you need more context to form an opinion but you've already formed the opinion that he's a bigot without the context you're asking for. Thank you for proving my point that you're full of shit.



> He was wearing what looks like a Blue Lives Matter or All Lives Matter tee-shirt.  He might have blurted out the N-word right before he got his ass kicked.  Maybe he through the first punch.  Again, no story to go along with it, I don't know the context.



Irrelevant. They disrespected an elderly man. And did you mean "_threw_" the first punch?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're just going to have to come to grips with the fact that the video you shared is simply not compelling evidence that they said "Build that wall". If you happen to find one that is a little clearer and you can make out the words, by all means, share it.





> It was compelling to me.



Well, of course it was compelling to someone who hates a kid for being Catholic.



> But in your altered reality, Floyd died of Drugs, Carano didn't say anything bad, Smirky was just minding his own business and Trump didn't tell anyone to storm the Capitol.



Actually, yes to all four. You see, I tend to look at the evidence and the circumstances whereas all you see is 1.) Black Man (or pet brown person), 2.) Conservative, 3.) Catholic and 4.) Trump. 

Even with context you always see the Catholic, cop or conservative as the bad guy in every situation.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Antisemitism in Europe stemmed from a hatred for a people that killed the savior. But it doesn't matter because it is still prejudice any way you look at it.



Actually- if find it amusing that "antisemitism" is used today to scream at anyone who thinks the Zionists shouldn't be murdering the Palestinians... even though the Palestinians are more legitimately "Semitic" than the European Squatters... but I digress. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> If that's all it was in your case, I'd see your point. But you've made it clear you hate Catholics and Catholicism. Besides, it's no different than _you_ wanting to impose _your_ duplicitous and hypocritical morality on the rest of us.



Nope..  If you don't want to have an abortion, I won't stop you from not getting one.   



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You say you need more context to form an opinion but you've already formed the opinion that he's a bigot without the context you're asking for. Thank you for proving my point that you're full of shit.



Actually, he was kind of dumb for getting into the middle of a riot and pissing people off.... but since you didn't provide context, I can't make a judgement. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> 1.) Your contention that Sandmann is a racist (or even that he is a misogynist for that matter) are merely opinion.



Wearing a MAGA hat makes him a racist.  Wanting give a woman less rights that an unwanted glob of cells in her body makes him a misogynist.    It's nice when you people self-identify.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Antisemitism in Europe stemmed from a hatred for a people that killed the savior. But it doesn't matter because it is still prejudice any way you look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually- if find it amusing that "antisemitism" is used today to scream at anyone who thinks the Zionists shouldn't be murdering the Palestinians... even though the Palestinians are more legitimately "Semitic" than the European Squatters... but I digress.
Click to expand...


Who gives a shit?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> If that's all it was in your case, I'd see your point. But you've made it clear you hate Catholics and Catholicism. Besides, it's no different than _you_ wanting to impose _your_ duplicitous and hypocritical morality on the rest of us.





> Nope..  If you don't want to have an abortion, I won't stop you from not getting one.



Irrelevant. You still hate Catholics.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You say you need more context to form an opinion but you've already formed the opinion that he's a bigot without the context you're asking for. Thank you for proving my point that you're full of shit.





> Actually, he was kind of dumb for getting into the middle of a riot and pissing people off....



Irrelevant. He was an elderly man being assaulted.



> but since you didn't provide context, I can't make a judgement.



You already made a judgment, dumbass. Let me reiterate: You needed no context to call the old white guy a bigot but then you tell me you need more context to judge the brown person. 

Again, you're full of shit.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> 1.) Your contention that Sandmann is a racist (or even that he is a misogynist for that matter) are merely opinion.





> Wearing a MAGA hat makes him a racist.  Wanting give a woman less rights that an unwanted glob of cells in her body makes him a misogynist.    It's nice when you people self-identify.



Tough shit. He's not racist because you say so. That's not how it works.

You're so desperate to be liked by blacks and minorities you're willing to lie, use double standards and compromise your own moral principles.

I think I'm done here. You are an unrepentant and unremitting, ignorant liar and you don't give a shit who gets destroyed as long as it's not your precious and helpless brown people.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. You still hate Catholics.



For good reasons.  Trying to impose their backwards beliefs on the rest of us as policy, abusing children and a 2000 year history of bad behavior.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. He was an elderly man being assaulted.



But since you didn't provide context, we don't know why.  You think old people can't be dangerous? Unlike Smirky McBitchslap, where we have film of what he and the other LCB's did, you didn't provide any background but one picture. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You already made a judgment, dumbass. Let me reiterate: You needed no context to call the old white guy a bigot but then you tell me you need more context to judge the brown person.



He was a old white guy at a BLM rally with a tee-shirt to mock them.   Um, yeah, I think I need more context, such as "who threw the first punch".  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Tough shit. He's not racist because you say so. That's not how it works.



No, he's a racist because he's wearing a MAGA hat. It's the new Klan Hood.   It's wonderful when you people self-identify. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I think I'm done here. You are an unrepentant and unremitting, ignorant liar and you don't give a shit who gets destroyed as long as it's not your precious and helpless brown people.



You were done a long time ago.... I'm just enjoying mocking you at this point.  

Waaahhhhh, Mommy, I lost my white privilege!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. You still hate Catholics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For good reasons.  Trying to impose their backwards beliefs on the rest of us as policy, abusing children and a 2000 year history of bad behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. He was an elderly man being assaulted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But since you didn't provide context, we don't know why.  You think old people can't be dangerous? Unlike Smirky McBitchslap, where we have film of what he and the other LCB's did, you didn't provide any background but one picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already made a judgment, dumbass. Let me reiterate: You needed no context to call the old white guy a bigot but then you tell me you need more context to judge the brown person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was a old white guy at a BLM rally with a tee-shirt to mock them.   Um, yeah, I think I need more context, such as "who threw the first punch".
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough shit. He's not racist because you say so. That's not how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he's a racist because he's wearing a MAGA hat. It's the new Klan Hood.   It's wonderful when you people self-identify.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done here. You are an unrepentant and unremitting, ignorant liar and you don't give a shit who gets destroyed as long as it's not your precious and helpless brown people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were done a long time ago.... I'm just enjoying mocking you at this point.
> 
> Waaahhhhh, Mommy, I lost my white privilege!!!!!
Click to expand...


You're the little wokepuss that ran, lied, waffled, gave lame excuses about gaslighting as soon as you were asked one question. Actually, two questions. You ran and hid after the first one and gave the same lame excuses for not answering the second one.

You're not very good at this debate thing and in fact, you are fucking awful at it. You do fine as long as you don't have to do any more than sling off-the-cuff, reactionary remarks but as soon as you are asked to actually define or explain your position or provide evidence, you run and hide like a little bitch. Sandmann has more gumption in his MAGA hat than you'll ever have.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're the little wokepuss that ran, lied, waffled, gave lame excuses about gaslighting as soon as you were asked one question. Actually, two questions. You ran and hid after the first one and gave the same lame excuses for not answering the second one.



Aww... I thought you said you were done... you can't even stick to that.   



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're not very good at this debate thing and in fact, you are fucking awful at it. You do fine as long as you don't have to do any more than sling off-the-cuff, reactionary remarks but as soon as you are asked to actually define or explain your position or provide evidence, you run and hide like a little bitch. Sandmann has more gumption in his MAGA hat than you'll ever have.



Sandman is a little punk.  The thing is, I'm not going along with your gaslighting and I'm not playing a stupid game with you after I've seen you guys do this before.   I don't have to prove that what Carano said was objectionable... BECAUSE DISNEY FIRED HER FOR IT!!!!   That means a lot of people reviewed the situation, and realized that firing her was the most cost effective solution.  

You can go away now.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the little wokepuss that ran, lied, waffled, gave lame excuses about gaslighting as soon as you were asked one question. Actually, two questions. You ran and hid after the first one and gave the same lame excuses for not answering the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww... I thought you said you were done... you can't even stick to that.
Click to expand...


I AM done. You did notice that I did not continue the "discussion" on Sandmann or Carano, yes?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You're not very good at this debate thing and in fact, you are fucking awful at it. You do fine as long as you don't have to do any more than sling off-the-cuff, reactionary remarks but as soon as you are asked to actually define or explain your position or provide evidence, you run and hide like a little bitch. Sandmann has more gumption in his MAGA hat than you'll ever have.





> Sandman is a little punk.  The thing is, I'm not going along with your gaslighting and I'm not playing a stupid game with you after I've seen you guys do this before.   I don't have to prove that what Carano said was objectionable...



I never asked you to prove anything, I asked you to explain why _you_ _thought_ it was antisemitic. You were too wokepussed to even do that much.



> BECAUSE DISNEY FIRED HER FOR IT!!!!   That means a lot of people reviewed the situation, and realized that firing her was the most cost effective solution.
> 
> You can go away now.



I don't think you understand where I'm coming from. I understand that Disney fired her because they thought it was "objectionable". But that only proves that Disney either caved to the wokepussy mob or they are just as morally addlebrained as the wokepussy Twittermuffins or both. It does not prove that what she said was objectionable.


----------



## Correll

mamooth said:


> So, why can't conservatives make movies that don't suck?
> 
> Pretty simple. Movies don't drive culture. They reflect it. Conservative movies don't reflect the culture.
> 
> Why do conservatives fail at humor?
> 
> Because they find joy in cruelty, and most people don't. Punching up is funny. Punching down isn't. Conservatives only know how to punch down, and lick the boots of those above them. That's pathetic, not funny.
> 
> So, Ben Shapiro will make a really bad movie with Gina Carino. Who knows, it might even make money, like "God's Not Dead" did. But the sequels faded. Even conservatives don't really like watching conservative movies.




Cancel culture is all about punching down. When people like Gina dare to speak out, they are punching up and paying the price.


YOu people are tyrants and bullies.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I AM done. You did notice that I did not continue the "discussion" on Sandmann or Carano, yes?



Oh, so now you are just going to whine about me being mean to you?  Okay. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I don't think you understand where I'm coming from. I understand that Disney fired her because they thought it was "objectionable". But that only proves that Disney either caved to the wokepussy mob or they are just as morally addlebrained as the wokepussy Twittermuffins or both. It does not prove that what she said was objectionable.



No, actually it proves what she said was so objectionable that Disney was willing to recalibrate projects budgeted in the millions because her antics were too much of a PR risk.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I AM done. You did notice that I did not continue the "discussion" on Sandmann or Carano, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you are just going to whine about me being mean to you?  Okay.
Click to expand...


Where did you get that from?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I don't think you understand where I'm coming from. I understand that Disney fired her because they thought it was "objectionable". But that only proves that Disney either caved to the wokepussy mob or they are just as morally addlebrained as the wokepussy Twittermuffins or both. It does not prove that what she said was objectionable.





> No, actually it proves what she said was so objectionable that Disney was willing to recalibrate projects budgeted in the millions because her antics were too much of a PR risk.



Nope. It only proves that the Twitterbabies found it objectionable and they sniffed, whined and pooh-poohed so much that Disney was afraid of losing money.

Disney is not the final authority on what is or is not objectionable except where they and their employees are concerned. Disney firing her doesn't prove a damn thing except that people whined about it until they canned her. It does not mean that it was actually objectionable.

You can't even tell me _why_ it was objectionable so I don't know why you're clinging to this argument.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Nope. It only proves that the Twitterbabies found it objectionable and they sniffed, whined and pooh-poohed so much that Disney was afraid of losing money.



Again, you are working on the assumption that Disney really cared about the minor objections to what she said, or if they were really, legitimately concerned she would say something EVEN STUPIDER the week before Episode 1 of "Rangers" dropped.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Disney is not the final authority on what is or is not objectionable except where they and their employees are concerned. Disney firing her doesn't prove a damn thing except that people whined about it until they canned her. It does not mean that it was actually objectionable.



Sure it does.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You can't even tell me _why_ it was objectionable so I don't know why you're clinging to this argument.



Because I don't want to waste my time with your gaslighting.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It only proves that the Twitterbabies found it objectionable and they sniffed, whined and pooh-poohed so much that Disney was afraid of losing money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you are working on the assumption that Disney really cared about the minor objections to what she said, or if they were really, legitimately concerned she would say something EVEN STUPIDER the week before Episode 1 of "Rangers" dropped.
Click to expand...


YOU are the one who just said Disney found her tweet objectionable you idiot. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Disney is not the final authority on what is or is not objectionable except where they and their employees are concerned. Disney firing her doesn't prove a damn thing except that people whined about it until they canned her. It does not mean that it was actually objectionable.





> Sure it does.



I disagree and I'm not the only one. I saw the initial Twitter responses to her tweet and there were as many people saying it was _not_ objectionable or antisemitic as there were people saying it was. So you see, a difference of _opinion._



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You can't even tell me _why_ it was objectionable so I don't know why you're clinging to this argument.





> Because I don't want to waste my time with your gaslighting.



If you were certain about your position on this matter then gaslighting would be ineffective anyway. You're just another wokepussy using "brown people" as moral props in your pretentious morality charade to score wokepoints and show other wokepussies how woke you are. It really is pathetic.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I disagree and I'm not the only one. I saw the initial Twitter responses to her tweet and there were as many people saying it was _not_ objectionable or antisemitic as there were people saying it was. So you see, a difference of _opinion._



Um, yeah.... the same people who were upset about Sequels having too many minorities are the ones who thought her racist garbage was okay.  Sadly, you people have brought your toxic views into something that should be fun.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> If you were certain about your position on this matter then gaslighting would be ineffective anyway. You're just another wokepussy using "brown people" as moral props in your pretentious morality charade to score wokepoints and show other wokepussies how woke you are. It really is pathetic.



No, I've played this game with you. I point out why something is racist, and then you pretend it isn't.  "Well, when Trump called Mexicans "rapists", he didn't mean all Mexicans and I'm sure a Mexican raped someone once."   It's just not worth it.  

History will not be kind to you people.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree and I'm not the only one. I saw the initial Twitter responses to her tweet and there were as many people saying it was _not_ objectionable or antisemitic as there were people saying it was. So you see, a difference of _opinion._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah.... the same people who were upset about Sequels having too many minorities are the ones who thought her racist garbage was okay.  Sadly, you people have brought your toxic views into something that should be fun.
Click to expand...


To begin with, the same people who were upset about Carano's "racist garbage" tweets are the same ones who hated Rose Tico because she didn't look as good in a costume. Secondly, I personally never said a thing about minorities in those movies and never had a problem with it. Thirdly, I disagree that Carano's tweets were "racist garbage". 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> If you were certain about your position on this matter then gaslighting would be ineffective anyway. You're just another wokepussy using "brown people" as moral props in your pretentious morality charade to score wokepoints and show other wokepussies how woke you are. It really is pathetic.





> No, I've played this game with you. I point out why something is racist, and then you pretend it isn't.



You see, that right there is where you get it wrong every time. If I don't see something as racist where you do, I am not pretending, I actually see it as not being racist. In other words - as I've already said about fifty times - I am _disagreeing_ with you. Disagreement is not gaslighting. 

Also, my asking you to explain why you thought the tweet was antisemitic only added one element to a discussion that was already proceeding in a way that you now claim you wish to avoid: you say something is racist and I say it isn't (in your words, I "pretend" it isn't). This is exactly what we've been doing all along anyway. The only difference is that now I'm asking you to clarify and support your position.

You say her tweet was antisemitic, I "pretend" it isn't. I ask you to explain why you think it's antisemitic and all of a sudden, you don't want to say it's antisemitic just so I'll "pretend" it isn't.  



> "Well, when Trump called Mexicans "rapists", he didn't mean all Mexicans



Trump didn't call Mexicans rapists. I challenge you to show me where he did.



> and I'm sure a Mexican raped someone once."   It's just not worth it.



Who said this? 



> History will not be kind to you people.



History will not be kind to any of us. Believe me, the Left's hands are far from being unblemished.


----------



## Correll

Ghost of a Rider said:


> If I don't see something as racist where you do, I am not pretending, I actually see it as not being racist. In other words - as I've already said about fifty times - I am _disagreeing_ with you. Disagreement is not gaslighting.




Libs can't understand that, because they don't take positions based on the facts, but on what gives them a partisan advantage in service to their ideology. 


THus, you can have, say, a liberal wax poetic about anti-racism IN THE SAME SENTENCE where he uses a racial slur against his enemies. 



And even if you point that out, they don't see any contradiction, because in their world, there isn't any.


Both are "true" in that they both served the narrative. Waxing poetic about wacism, served the narrative, and using a racial slur to marginalize his enemy served the narrative.


But they can do that with EVERYTHING.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> To begin with, the same people who were upset about Carano's "racist garbage" tweets are the same ones who hated Rose Tico because she didn't look as good in a costume. Secondly, I personally never said a thing about minorities in those movies and never had a problem with it. Thirdly, I disagree that Carano's tweets were "racist garbage".



Really, they were?   The people who hated Rose Tico were the same white toxic fanboys who hated Rey for being a woman and Fin for being black.   There was no satisfying their white fanboy rage.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You see, that right there is where you get it wrong every time. If I don't see something as racist where you do, I am not pretending, I actually see it as not being racist. In other words - as I've already said about fifty times - I am _disagreeing_ with you. Disagreement is not gaslighting.



It is when something obviously is racist, and you come up with excuses why it isn't. 

Which you wasted the rest of your post doing... of course.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> To begin with, the same people who were upset about Carano's "racist garbage" tweets are the same ones who hated Rose Tico because she didn't look as good in a costume. Secondly, I personally never said a thing about minorities in those movies and never had a problem with it. Thirdly, I disagree that Carano's tweets were "racist garbage".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, they were?   The people who hated Rose Tico were the same white toxic fanboys who hated Rey for being a woman and Fin for being black.   There was no satisfying their white fanboy rage.
Click to expand...


The people who hated Rose Tico were/are preoccupied with appearances and looks, even if they don't have it themselves. Assessing others' looks and appearance is human nature. But in the last few years I've seen liberals take it to an art form. 
There's a reason why people obsessed about Trump's appearance and came up with so many derogatory nicknames for him, I lost count; The Blob; The Big Orange Blob; Orange Man, etc. In social media liberals often referred to conservatives they just had an argument or confrontation with as "Big ugly redneck" or just "ugly redneck" or any term that conveyed or connoted undesirable looks.

So no, I'm not buying that shit that it was mostly "white toxic fanboys". I have no doubt that quite a few of them were Trump haters.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You see, that right there is where you get it wrong every time. If I don't see something as racist where you do, I am not pretending, I actually see it as not being racist. In other words - as I've already said about fifty times - I am _disagreeing_ with you. Disagreement is not gaslighting.



It is when something obviously is racist, and you come up with excuses why it isn't.

Which you wasted the rest of your post doing... of course.
[/QUOTE]

You know what's funny? I never actually said WHY I thought it was not antisemitic. Why? Because you never asked. Had you asked I would have told you. 

All I ever said through this entire conversation was that I didn't think it was antisemitic and that people overreacted. I was not the one levelling an accusation besmirching someone's character so I did not have the obligation to offer it. You however, did. As the accuser, the right thing for you to have done was to explain why you thought so.


----------



## james bond

This does sound like _cancel culture_ of the left, but I don't think it is.  There's a fine line.

What happened may be a part of history, but we don't suddenly start talking about it unless it's in these kinds of forums because it's political and racial.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> The people who hated Rose Tico were/are preoccupied with appearances and looks, even if they don't have it themselves. Assessing others' looks and appearance is human nature. But in the last few years I've seen liberals take it to an art form.



Um, no, 99% of the criticisms I saw of her character was that her actions made no sense.  You could have excised her scenes from the movie and probably had a stronger movie, as it would have concentrated on the other two storylines.  And there were a few racist assholes who made comments about her race.   The usual toxic white fanboys.  Of course her costume made her look fat and they gave her a goofy haircut.  

The funny thing is, Lucasfilm gave in to the toxic fanboys at the end. Instead of trying to fix her character, the pretty much wrote her out of the script in the third movie and gave Fin a much hotter love interest, who just also happened to be black and a defecting stormtrooper.  It was like she was the female version of him. (also kind of funny they thought audiences wouldn't accept an interracial relationship.) 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> There's a reason why people obsessed about Trump's appearance and came up with so many derogatory nicknames for him, I lost count; The Blob; The Big Orange Blob; Orange Man, etc. In social media liberals often referred to conservatives they just had an argument or confrontation with as "Big ugly redneck" or just "ugly redneck" or any term that conveyed or connoted undesirable looks.



Actually, the reason why people made fun of Trump's looks was his own vanity... between the cheap hair weave and the orange spray tan.   

The funny thing about Trump's supporters is they'd be turned away at the door at most of his clubs. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So no, I'm not buying that shit that it was mostly "white toxic fanboys". I have no doubt that quite a few of them were Trump haters.



Were they?  Frankly, I've watched the youtube videos on line, and they same people who bitched about poor Rose were the same ones who talk about cancel culture and social justice warriors.  And Lucasflim knuckled under to them.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> All I ever said through this entire conversation was that I didn't think it was antisemitic and that people overreacted. I



Yeah, you can keep saying that, but it doesn't make it so... Just like saying Trump's not a racist after he says something blatantly racist doesn't make it so, either.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who hated Rose Tico were/are preoccupied with appearances and looks, even if they don't have it themselves. Assessing others' looks and appearance is human nature. But in the last few years I've seen liberals take it to an art form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, 99% of the criticisms I saw of her character was that her actions made no sense.  You could have excised her scenes from the movie and probably had a stronger movie, as it would have concentrated on the other two storylines.  And there were a few racist assholes who made comments about her race.   The usual toxic white fanboys.  Of course her costume made her look fat and they gave her a goofy haircut.
> 
> The funny thing is, Lucasfilm gave in to the toxic fanboys at the end. Instead of trying to fix her character, the pretty much wrote her out of the script in the third movie and gave Fin a much hotter love interest, who just also happened to be black and a defecting stormtrooper.  It was like she was the female version of him. (also kind of funny they thought audiences wouldn't accept an interracial relationship.)
Click to expand...




Ghost of a Rider said:


> There's a reason why people obsessed about Trump's appearance and came up with so many derogatory nicknames for him, I lost count; The Blob; The Big Orange Blob; Orange Man, etc. In social media liberals often referred to conservatives they just had an argument or confrontation with as "Big ugly redneck" or just "ugly redneck" or any term that conveyed or connoted undesirable looks.





> Actually, the reason why people made fun of Trump's looks was his own vanity... between the cheap hair weave and the orange spray tan.



He _was_ vain. But you know what? They would have found something to make fun of him anyway because that's what liberals do.

When Melania gave speeches, numerous Trump haters (including a minister for Christ's sake) made fun of her accent. Liberals can be just as shallow and petty as any "toxic fanboy".



> The funny thing about Trump's supporters is they'd be turned away at the door at most of his clubs.



How do you know this?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So no, I'm not buying that shit that it was mostly "white toxic fanboys". I have no doubt that quite a few of them were Trump haters.





> Were they?  Frankly, I've watched the youtube videos on line, and they same people who bitched about poor Rose were the same ones who talk about cancel culture and social justice warriors.  And Lucasflim knuckled under to them.



You just said that 99% of the criticism was that her character and side story made no sense and that there were "a few" toxic fanboys who complained about her looks. Now you expect us to believe that Disney caved to the 1% "toxic fanboys"?

First of all, how do you know this? Secondly, you're contradicting yourself. Again.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> All I ever said through this entire conversation was that I didn't think it was antisemitic and that people overreacted. I





> Yeah, you can keep saying that, but it doesn't make it so...



Yeah, you can keep saying it was antisemitic but it doesn't make it so. See how that works?

You somehow arrogantly think that your position on this is the truth by default. Not so. _You_ made the allegation so _you_ must prove it. Innocent until proven guilty, that's how it's done in this country.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> He _was_ vain. But you know what? They would have found something to make fun of him anyway because that's what liberals do.
> 
> When Melania gave speeches, numerous Trump haters (including a minister for Christ's sake) made fun of her accent. Liberals can be just as shallow and petty as any "toxic fanboy".



Malaria is a contemptable Mail Order Bride... nothing really respectable about a woman who got on her back for a green card.  

I do kind of feel sorry for her, though.  She didn't sign up for this shit. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You just said that 99% of the criticism was that her character and side story made no sense and that there were "a few" toxic fanboys who complained about her looks. Now you expect us to believe that Disney caved to the 1% "toxic fanboys"?



I think they caved to the fanboys in general who didn't like her character, instead of actually trying to fix the character in the sequel.  Ironically, there was a treatment that was written by Colin Trevannow that would have wrapped the story nicely and given most of the characters workable arcs.   





__





						The Full Original Star Wars 9 Script Has Supposedly Leaked. And It Gives Fans the Ending They Deserved.
					

Colin Trevorrow's 'Duel of Fates' is dark. It's metal. And unlike 'Rise of Skywalker,' it makes some really bold choices.




					www.esquire.com
				




Sadly, Disney went down a checklist of Fanboy Complaints and Jar-Jar Abrams went full Fan Service. 

1) Rehabilitate Luke- Check
2) Give Rey a Magic Grandpa- Check
3) Get rid of poor Rose.  - check.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Yeah, you can keep saying it was antisemitic but it doesn't make it so. See how that works?



Except Disney fired her for it, that was the last straw.  So it was.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> He _was_ vain. But you know what? They would have found something to make fun of him anyway because that's what liberals do.
> 
> When Melania gave speeches, numerous Trump haters (including a minister for Christ's sake) made fun of her accent. Liberals can be just as shallow and petty as any "toxic fanboy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malaria is a contemptable Mail Order Bride... nothing really respectable about a woman who got on her back for a green card.
> 
> I do kind of feel sorry for her, though.  She didn't sign up for this shit.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant. This has nothing to do with liberals ridiculing her accent. 

You're not going to get me to forget that liberals behaved just as badly as any "Trumpster" or "toxic fanboy" by trying to divert by criticizing her for a completely unrelated issue. If conservatives had ridiculed someone's accent, liberals would have had a collective meltdown and called for people to be fired from their jobs. But it was okay in Melania's case because she's married to someone they hate.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Yeah, you can keep saying it was antisemitic but it doesn't make it so. See how that works?





> Except Disney fired her for it, that was the last straw.  So it was.



Continually repeating that Disney fired her is beating a dead horse. Everyone knows they did. This does not change the fact that they fired her based on a group of Twitterbabies' _opinions_. As I said, Disney is not the final authority on what is PC and what isn't. That they fired her means nothing more than that they didn't want to lose money. You said that yourself. 

Now, either explain why it was antisemitic or shut the fuck up about Disney firing her and stop pretending that this proves it was antisemitic. Because it does not.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. This has nothing to do with liberals ridiculing her accent.
> 
> You're not going to get me to forget that liberals behaved just as badly as any "Trumpster" or "toxic fanboy" by trying to divert by criticizing her for a completely unrelated issue. If conservatives had ridiculed someone's accent, liberals would have had a collective meltdown and called for people to be fired from their jobs. But it was okay in Melania's case because she's married to someone they hate.



Well, it's pretty easy to hate someone who would marry an old man because he's rich.  

I mean, better than getting day-old borscht in Slovenia, I guess.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Continually repeating that Disney fired her is beating a dead horse. Everyone knows they did. This does not change the fact that they fired her based on a group of Twitterbabies' _opinions_. As I said, Disney is not the final authority on what is PC and what isn't. That they fired her means nothing more than that they didn't want to lose money. You said that yourself.



Disney's opinion is the only one that counts.  I mean, I could despise her for what she says, but frankly, I probably won't cancel my Disney Plus Subscription. (It's still free on promo for another 8 months, so....)) 

They fired her because what she said was so obnoxious it might cause them to lose money.... they did a back of the enevelop calculation, and realized she could tank whole projects for them.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. This has nothing to do with liberals ridiculing her accent.
> 
> You're not going to get me to forget that liberals behaved just as badly as any "Trumpster" or "toxic fanboy" by trying to divert by criticizing her for a completely unrelated issue. If conservatives had ridiculed someone's accent, liberals would have had a collective meltdown and called for people to be fired from their jobs. But it was okay in Melania's case because she's married to someone they hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's pretty easy to hate someone who would marry an old man because he's rich.
> 
> I mean, better than getting day-old borscht in Slovenia, I guess.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Continually repeating that Disney fired her is beating a dead horse. Everyone knows they did. This does not change the fact that they fired her based on a group of Twitterbabies' _opinions_. As I said, Disney is not the final authority on what is PC and what isn't. That they fired her means nothing more than that they didn't want to lose money. You said that yourself.



Disney's opinion is the only one that counts.[/quote]

'Fraid not. It only counts where they and their employees are concerned but not it does not count to me. 

That's what's called a difference of opinion.



> They fired her because what she said was so obnoxious it might cause them to lose money.... they did a back of the enevelop calculation, and realized she could tank whole projects for them.



Again, you're beating a dead horse. Everyone knows Disney fired her and everyone knows why. I don't agree with the Twitterbabies or the JoeB babies that it was antisemitic. Got it?


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> 'Fraid not. It only counts where they and their employees are concerned but not it does not count to me.



again, your opinion is the one that doesn't count...to anyone. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Again, you're beating a dead horse. Everyone knows Disney fired her and everyone knows why. I don't agree with the Twitterbabies or the JoeB babies that it was antisemitic. Got it?



Okay, if you want to excuse her bad behavior, that's on you.. Good thing you aren't making the million dollar decisions at Disney.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Fraid not. It only counts where they and their employees are concerned but not it does not count to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, your opinion is the one that doesn't count...to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you're beating a dead horse. Everyone knows Disney fired her and everyone knows why. I don't agree with the Twitterbabies or the JoeB babies that it was antisemitic. Got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, if you want to excuse her bad behavior, that's on you.. Good thing you aren't making the million dollar decisions at Disney.
Click to expand...

It is not "bad behavior" because you say it is. Amazing how much of a troll you are.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It is not "bad behavior" because you say it is. Amazing how much of a troll you are.



Comparing the whining of MAGAts to victims of the holocaust?  Really?  

I know, I know, you're Jewish and you've been spending the last four years excusing bad behavior of MAGAts.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not "bad behavior" because you say it is. Amazing how much of a troll you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing the whining of MAGAts to victims of the holocaust?  Really?
> 
> I know, I know, you're Jewish and you've been spending the last four years excusing bad behavior of MAGAts.
Click to expand...

She said neighbors were the first to turn and she was right. That is not “bad behavior” you’re not Jewish so why are you offended?


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> She said neighbors were the first to turn and she was right. That is not “bad behavior” you’re not Jewish so why are you offended?



Actually, no.  

First, their neighbors didn't really "turn" on Germany's Jews.  they already hated them for centuries before Hitler got there.   Just like Trump really didn't invent racism, he just used it effectively.  Now, here's the thing. Anti-semitism isn't an accident in Christianity, it's a design feature.  Despite what Vatican II said, the bible is pretty clear on who killed Jesus.  (Editor's note. I don't think Jesus ever existed, but that's neither here nor there.) The Jews were blamed for Germany's defeat in WWII long before the Nazis were even a thing.  

No, I'm not Jewish.  I did have a cousin who got sent to Nordhausen because he said something the Nazis didn't like in his Catholic Church. (He was a priest).  I had another cousin who died on the Russian Front.  My late father was in the US Army and suffered from PTSD for the rest of his life.  So I'm rightfully offended when some hack actress trivializes the horrors of WWII in a tweet.  

(To be fair, another Uncle spent about year in custody after the war because he was a Mitlaufer, one of the German officials who went along with the Nazis to keep his cushy government  job.)


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said neighbors were the first to turn and she was right. That is not “bad behavior” you’re not Jewish so why are you offended?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no.
> 
> First, their neighbors didn't really "turn" on Germany's Jews.  they already hated them for centuries before Hitler got there.   Just like Trump really didn't invent racism, he just used it effectively.  Now, here's the thing. Anti-semitism isn't an accident in Christianity, it's a design feature.  Despite what Vatican II said, the bible is pretty clear on who killed Jesus.  (Editor's note. I don't think Jesus ever existed, but that's neither here nor there.) The Jews were blamed for Germany's defeat in WWII long before the Nazis were even a thing.
> 
> No, I'm not Jewish.  I did have a cousin who got sent to Nordhausen because he said something the Nazis didn't like in his Catholic Church. (He was a priest).  I had another cousin who died on the Russian Front.  My late father was in the US Army and suffered from PTSD for the rest of his life.  So I'm rightfully offended when some hack actress trivializes the horrors of WWII in a tweet.
> 
> (To be fair, another Uncle spent about year in custody after the war because he was a Mitlaufer, one of the German officials who went along with the Nazis to keep his cushy government  job.)
Click to expand...

Jesus existed LoL. He may not have been the Messiah but he existed. Do you believe Abe Lincoln existed?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said neighbors were the first to turn and she was right. That is not “bad behavior” you’re not Jewish so why are you offended?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no.
> 
> First, their neighbors didn't really "turn" on Germany's Jews.  they already hated them for centuries before Hitler got there.   Just like Trump really didn't invent racism, he just used it effectively.  Now, here's the thing. Anti-semitism isn't an accident in Christianity, it's a design feature.  Despite what Vatican II said, the bible is pretty clear on who killed Jesus.  (Editor's note. I don't think Jesus ever existed, but that's neither here nor there.) The Jews were blamed for Germany's defeat in WWII long before the Nazis were even a thing.
> 
> No, I'm not Jewish.  I did have a cousin who got sent to Nordhausen because he said something the Nazis didn't like in his Catholic Church. (He was a priest).  I had another cousin who died on the Russian Front.  My late father was in the US Army and suffered from PTSD for the rest of his life.  So I'm rightfully offended when some hack actress trivializes the horrors of WWII in a tweet.
> 
> (To be fair, another Uncle spent about year in custody after the war because he was a Mitlaufer, one of the German officials who went along with the Nazis to keep his cushy government  job.)
Click to expand...

She did not trivialize it. She was right. My grandmother’s sister was in Germany and shared these same stories. I heard them 2nd hand but they were pretty horrific. Neighbors turning Jews in. Now we have neighbors turning in Trump supporters and trying to get them cancelled. Weak sauce


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jesus existed LoL. He may not have been the Messiah but he existed. Do you believe Abe Lincoln existed?



Yes. 

Okay, Abe is not a good comparison, so let's take someone who IS a good comparison, another person with the initials JC.  Julius Caesar.  

Both Julius and Jesus were worshipped as Gods.  

What evidence do we have for Caesar.  Well, we have statues of him made in real time.  We have coins that were struck of him in real time.  We have contemporaneous accounts of him from other people who also lived at that time.  We know what day he was born (12 July 100 BCE) and what day he died (15 March, 44 BCE).  We can see on the map how he influenced the shape of the Roman Empire and his family continued to Rule the Empire for another 100+ years after his death.   That's all really solid evidence that Julius was real. 

Now, let's go to Jesus.  We have no statues made of him in real time.  All of the Gospel accounts were written decades later by people who never met him and were seriously cribbing off of other people's work.  We don't know what day or even year he was born. (Matthew says before 4BCE, before the death of Herod the great, Luke says during the Governorship of Quirinius, which was in 6CE.    We don't know what year he died in.  Could be anywhere from 29 CE to 36 CE.  References to him in non-Christian works seem dubious, at best.  Like he was shoe-horned in there because the Christian monks copying those texts though he should be in there. 

Now, here's the kicker.  While Julius was a pretty impressive dude, there was very little supernatural about his story. He didn't perform miracles or rise from the dead.  He was just a dude.   Jesus did things people probably would have noticed.  People would have noticed if the dead started coming back to life (as Matthew said in Matt. 27) or if the whole world went dark. (Mark Luke and Matthew).  

I could go into pages on this topic, but that's the gist....  Jesus is much more likely a fictional character than a real one.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> She did not trivialize it. She was right. My grandmother’s sister was in Germany and shared these same stories. I heard them 2nd hand but they were pretty horrific. Neighbors turning Jews in. Now we have neighbors turning in Trump supporters and trying to get them cancelled. Weak sauce



You know what, when you right wingers start disappearing from these boards, then I'll take it seriously.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Fraid not. It only counts where they and their employees are concerned but not it does not count to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, your opinion is the one that doesn't count...to anyone.
Click to expand...


Not because you say so. And yes, there are people who agree with me, including a particular Jewish individual you are acquainted with here. So, my opinion _does_ count with them.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Again, you're beating a dead horse. Everyone knows Disney fired her and everyone knows why. I don't agree with the Twitterbabies or the JoeB babies that it was antisemitic. Got it?





> Okay, if you want to excuse her bad behavior, that's on you..



I'm not excusing bad behavior, I'm saying it wasn't bad behavior. Haven't you grasped that yet?



> Good thing you aren't making the million dollar decisions at Disney.



It's a good thing you aren't either.

You're not fooling anybody here ya know. All of us see right through that fake moral façade of yours. I'm not sure who it is you're trying to impress but it sure as hell ain't me.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Not because you say so. And yes, there are people who agree with me, including a particular Jewish individual you are acquainted with here. So, my opinion _does_ count with them.



Well, since none of them are making hiring decisions at Disney, it doesn't matter.  

The Aggrieved White Fanbois are upset, but no one else really is. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I'm not excusing bad behavior, I'm saying it wasn't bad behavior. Haven't you grasped that yet?



The problem being, you think the bad behavior of the last four years were fine... The American people didn't.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not because you say so. And yes, there are people who agree with me, including a particular Jewish individual you are acquainted with here. So, my opinion _does_ count with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since none of them are making hiring decisions at Disney, it doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant. Of course it doesn't matter where Disney and Carano are concerned but you said my opinion didn't count, which it does. 



> The Aggrieved White Fanbois are upset, but no one else really is.



Yeah, I know. They were the ones who got Carano fired.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I'm not excusing bad behavior, I'm saying it wasn't bad behavior. Haven't you grasped that yet?





> The problem being, you think the bad behavior of the last four years were fine... The American people didn't.



Irrelevant. We're talking about Carano's tweets.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. Of course it doesn't matter where Disney and Carano are concerned but you said my opinion didn't count, which it does.



Nope. Your opinion doesn't get her a job.  But as you said, Disney caved because people like me bitched about her. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. We're talking about Carano's tweets.



Which were obnoxious, antisemetic, and transphobic.  Not to mention she spread anti-vaxxer nonsense at a time when that shit is really dangerous.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Of course it doesn't matter where Disney and Carano are concerned but you said my opinion didn't count, which it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Your opinion doesn't get her a job.
Click to expand...


Never said it did.



> But as you said, Disney caved because people like me bitched about her.



Yes. And?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. We're talking about Carano's tweets.





> Which were obnoxious, antisemetic, and transphobic.  Not to mention she spread anti-vaxxer nonsense at a time when that shit is really dangerous.



Irrelevant. That is you opinion and it still has nothing to do with Trump.

You have a very disingenuous debate method of trying to divert with irrelevancies. If your point fails, then bring up other negative things about the person in question that are totally unrelated to the topic.

Two examples from this discussion alone:

1.) I point out how liberals made fun of Melania's accent so you bring up that she married Trump for money.

2.) You say I overlook Carano's bad behavior, I say I don't see it as bad behavior so you bring up Trump and say I overlooked _his _bad behavior.

You're so obsessed with Trump that you bring him up in every discussion. Not only that but, even given your recent attention to staying on topic, you certainly go off topic a lot, and it's usually about Trump.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> 2.) You say I overlook Carano's bad behavior, I say I don't see it as bad behavior so you bring up Trump and say I overlooked _his _bad behavior.



But that's the whole point.  She agrees with you so you ignore her bad behavior.  Smirky McBitchslap agrees with you, so you ignore his bad behavior.  Trump agrees with you so you ignore his bad behavior. 

Consequence Culture.  Bad behavior has consequences.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) You say I overlook Carano's bad behavior, I say I don't see it as bad behavior so you bring up Trump and say I overlooked _his _bad behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's the whole point.  She agrees with you so you ignore her bad behavior.  Smirky McBitchslap agrees with you, so you ignore his bad behavior.  Trump agrees with you so you ignore his bad behavior.
> 
> Consequence Culture.  Bad behavior has consequences.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant. This is exactly what I was just talking about. You have a penchant for bringing up irrelevancies and you just proved my point.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. This is exactly what I was just talking about. You have a penchant for bringing up irrelevancies and you just proved my point.



Well, irrelevant to you...  not so much to me.  

I mean, you guys want to make a Mannish Woman a martyr, when most sensible people would think she's stupid. 

She had the sweetest gig in the world, and she managed to blow it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. This is exactly what I was just talking about. You have a penchant for bringing up irrelevancies and you just proved my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, irrelevant to you...  not so much to me.
Click to expand...


Why Melania married Trump has nothing to do with liberals ridiculing her accent.



> I mean, you guys want to make a Mannish Woman a martyr, when most sensible people would think she's stupid.



Most of these "sensible" people are bleating sheep.



> She had the sweetest gig in the world, and she managed to blow it.



You said yourself that she played second fiddle to a puppet, meaning her role was not much to write home about. So don't give me that "sweetest gig" bullshit now.



JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) You say I overlook Carano's bad behavior, I say I don't see it as bad behavior so you bring up Trump and say I overlooked _his _bad behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's the whole point.  She agrees with you so you ignore her bad behavior. Smirky McBitchslap agrees with you, so you ignore his bad behavior. Trump agrees with you so you ignore his bad behavior.
> 
> Consequence Culture.  Bad behavior has consequences.
Click to expand...


Blah blah blah My point was not about me ignoring Carano's bad behavior, it was about you constantly injecting irrelevant bullshit into discussions.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Why Melania married Trump has nothing to do with liberals ridiculing her accent.



Sure it does.  I mean, I'm happy she doesn't have to stand in line for Day-Old Borscht, but how does that make her any different from a prostitute?  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You said yourself that she played second fiddle to a puppet, meaning her role was not much to write home about. So don't give me that "sweetest gig" bullshit now.



All she had to do was sit back and collect that sweet, sweet Action Figure money.   I'm sure all the Cara Dune action figures are going to be sent to the warehouse where they are keeping the Rose Tico action figures. 







Ghost of a Rider said:


> Blah blah blah My point was not about me ignoring Carano's bad behavior, it was about you constantly injecting irrelevant bullshit into discussions.



Oh, was that your point?  Because you do the same thing, like bringing up how I was mean to Smirky McBitchslap.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus existed LoL. He may not have been the Messiah but he existed. Do you believe Abe Lincoln existed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Okay, Abe is not a good comparison, so let's take someone who IS a good comparison, another person with the initials JC.  Julius Caesar.
> 
> Both Julius and Jesus were worshipped as Gods.
> 
> What evidence do we have for Caesar.  Well, we have statues of him made in real time.  We have coins that were struck of him in real time.  We have contemporaneous accounts of him from other people who also lived at that time.  We know what day he was born (12 July 100 BCE) and what day he died (15 March, 44 BCE).  We can see on the map how he influenced the shape of the Roman Empire and his family continued to Rule the Empire for another 100+ years after his death.   That's all really solid evidence that Julius was real.
> 
> Now, let's go to Jesus.  We have no statues made of him in real time.  All of the Gospel accounts were written decades later by people who never met him and were seriously cribbing off of other people's work.  We don't know what day or even year he was born. (Matthew says before 4BCE, before the death of Herod the great, Luke says during the Governorship of Quirinius, which was in 6CE.    We don't know what year he died in.  Could be anywhere from 29 CE to 36 CE.  References to him in non-Christian works seem dubious, at best.  Like he was shoe-horned in there because the Christian monks copying those texts though he should be in there.
> 
> Now, here's the kicker.  While Julius was a pretty impressive dude, there was very little supernatural about his story. He didn't perform miracles or rise from the dead.  He was just a dude.   Jesus did things people probably would have noticed.  People would have noticed if the dead started coming back to life (as Matthew said in Matt. 27) or if the whole world went dark. (Mark Luke and Matthew).
> 
> I could go into pages on this topic, but that's the gist....  Jesus is much more likely a fictional character than a real one.
Click to expand...

He was real but the stories of miracles were made up or exaggerated. Back then every other dude claimed to be the Messiah. Here is the thing, he was not blonde haired and blue eyed as he was a Middle Eastern Jew but here is the other thing, he was likely very charismatic, tough and a good fighter. Here is the third thing, thank goodness for Christianity as without it the world would be a giant Sharia Law shit hole.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> She did not trivialize it. She was right. My grandmother’s sister was in Germany and shared these same stories. I heard them 2nd hand but they were pretty horrific. Neighbors turning Jews in. Now we have neighbors turning in Trump supporters and trying to get them cancelled. Weak sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, when you right wingers start disappearing from these boards, then I'll take it seriously.
Click to expand...

I played left wing. I have Told you 1000x that I am an Independent. Poor Dementia Joe. Must be the name....


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Melania married Trump has nothing to do with liberals ridiculing her accent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does.  I mean, I'm happy she doesn't have to stand in line for Day-Old Borscht, but how does that make her any different from a prostitute?
Click to expand...


She's Slovenian, not Russian. And Slovenia was not part of the USSR nor are they known to eat borscht. Dumbass.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You said yourself that she played second fiddle to a puppet, meaning her role was not much to write home about. So don't give me that "sweetest gig" bullshit now.





> All she had to do was sit back and collect that sweet, sweet Action Figure money.   I'm sure all the Cara Dune action figures are going to be sent to the warehouse where they are keeping the Rose Tico action figures.



Yeah, yeah, yeah. You got called on your hypocritical self contradicting bullshit again.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Blah blah blah My point was not about me ignoring Carano's bad behavior, it was about you constantly injecting irrelevant bullshit into discussions.





> Oh, was that your point?  Because you do the same thing, like bringing up how I was mean to Smirky McBitchslap.



I don't bring up how you were mean to him, I bring up how you _lied_ about him and how prejudiced you are.

I bring these up because these are traits that you bring to every discussion.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) You say I overlook Carano's bad behavior, I say I don't see it as bad behavior so you bring up Trump and say I overlooked _his _bad behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's the whole point.  She agrees with you so you ignore her bad behavior.  Smirky McBitchslap agrees with you, so you ignore his bad behavior.  Trump agrees with you so you ignore his bad behavior.
> 
> Consequence Culture.  Bad behavior has consequences.
Click to expand...

It is not bad behavior. Stop polluting the thread. Last Warning.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He was real but the stories of miracles were made up or exaggerated. Back then every other dude claimed to be the Messiah. Here is the thing, he was not blonde haired and blue eyed as he was a Middle Eastern Jew but here is the other thing, he was likely very charismatic, tough and a good fighter. Here is the third thing, thank goodness for Christianity as without it the world would be a giant Sharia Law shit hole.



Or maybe we'd have kept worshipping the Roman Gods and not had Dark Ages.  

But you kind of skipped over my points... If Jesus was real, why isn't there a lot more consistent information on him?  

It's just as plausible that he was created as a literary device by Saul of Tarsus because Saul lacked the standing to propose major reforms of Judaism. 

The problem being that the stories are just that, stories.   Mark wrote the bare bones, but then when someone pointed out the messiah had to have been born in Bethlehem and Jesus was supposedly from Nazareth, Luke and Matthew had to come up with convoluted stories around his birth.  

Matthew's was kind of plagarism... A mad king orders the deaths of babies?  Where have we heard that one before?  Oh, yeah, the same thing happened with Moses. Except, of course, that Herod's life was pretty well documented, and no one else ever claimed he ordered a bunch of babies killed.  

Luke's is even sillier. The new Roman governor orders a census, and requires everyone to report to their ancestral home to be counted.  First the Romans didn't conduct censuses that way. Second, Jesus was born in Galilee, which was still not a Roman Province at that time, so there was no reason for my Patron Saint to go back and be counted.  

But if you understand those stories as LITERARY constructs, they make sense.  The Magi were shoe-horned into Matthew because they were trying to give Jesus some of that Zoroastrian Mojo.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> She's Slovenian, not Russian. And Slovenia was not part of the USSR nor are they known to eat borscht. Dumbass.











						Borscht - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




*Borscht* (English: /ˈbɔːrʃ, ˈbɔːrʃt/ (

listen)) is a beet soup common in Eastern Europe and Northern Asia.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. You got called on your hypocritical self contradicting bullshit again.



Not at all.  She had a sweet gig... All she had to do was smile sweetly, collect money and occasionally show up at fan conventions.   



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I don't bring up how you were mean to him, I bring up how you _lied_ about him and how prejudiced you are.
> 
> I bring these up because these are traits that you bring to every discussion.



Again, pointing out he was a disrespectful, entitled punk is hardly lying about him.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's Slovenian, not Russian. And Slovenia was not part of the USSR nor are they known to eat borscht. Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borscht - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Borscht* (English: /ˈbɔːrʃ, ˈbɔːrʃt/ (
> 
> listen)) is a beet soup common in Eastern Europe and Northern Asia.
Click to expand...


Slovenia is in Central Europe. Dumbass. And even if they eat borscht there, it's not what they're known for.

Face it, you thought Slovenia was part of the Communist Bloc and that they had to stand in line for store items like in the USSR. That's why you said what you said. 

Jesus, you're a fucking moron. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah. You got called on your hypocritical self contradicting bullshit again.





> Not at all.  She had a sweet gig... All she had to do was smile sweetly, collect money and occasionally show up at fan conventions.



Just like a good little liberal, right? Fuck that. 

You contradicted yourself. Again.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I don't bring up how you were mean to him, I bring up how you _lied_ about him and how prejudiced you are.
> 
> I bring these up because these are traits that you bring to every discussion.





> Again, pointing out he was a disrespectful, entitled punk is hardly lying about him.



Which is a lie.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Slovenia is in Central Europe. Dumbass. And even if they eat borscht there, it's not what they're known for.
> 
> Face it, you thought Slovenia was part of the Communist Bloc and that they had to stand in line for store items like in the USSR. That's why you said what you said.



Slovenia was part of the Communist block when it was part of Yugoslavia.  At least until Tito got full of himself. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Just like a good little liberal, right? Fuck that.
> 
> You contradicted yourself. Again.



Hey, if someone were paying me six figures and all I had to do was keep my mouth shut and not say anything stupid on Social Media, I'd do that.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slovenia is in Central Europe. Dumbass. And even if they eat borscht there, it's not what they're known for.
> 
> Face it, you thought Slovenia was part of the Communist Bloc and that they had to stand in line for store items like in the USSR. That's why you said what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slovenia was part of the Communist block when it was part of Yugoslavia.  At least until Tito got full of himself.
Click to expand...


For three years. Hardly enough time for a waiting-in-line-for-borscht joke. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Just like a good little liberal, right? Fuck that.
> 
> You contradicted yourself. Again.





> Hey, if someone were paying me six figures and all I had to do was keep my mouth shut and not say anything stupid on Social Media, I'd do that.



I'm not surprised at all that you would sell your pride and individuality so cheaply. It would take a fuck of a lot more than a six figure income to keep me from expressing my opinions.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was real but the stories of miracles were made up or exaggerated. Back then every other dude claimed to be the Messiah. Here is the thing, he was not blonde haired and blue eyed as he was a Middle Eastern Jew but here is the other thing, he was likely very charismatic, tough and a good fighter. Here is the third thing, thank goodness for Christianity as without it the world would be a giant Sharia Law shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe we'd have kept worshipping the Roman Gods and not had Dark Ages.
> 
> But you kind of skipped over my points... If Jesus was real, why isn't there a lot more consistent information on him?
> 
> It's just as plausible that he was created as a literary device by Saul of Tarsus because Saul lacked the standing to propose major reforms of Judaism.
> 
> The problem being that the stories are just that, stories.   Mark wrote the bare bones, but then when someone pointed out the messiah had to have been born in Bethlehem and Jesus was supposedly from Nazareth, Luke and Matthew had to come up with convoluted stories around his birth.
> 
> Matthew's was kind of plagarism... A mad king orders the deaths of babies?  Where have we heard that one before?  Oh, yeah, the same thing happened with Moses. Except, of course, that Herod's life was pretty well documented, and no one else ever claimed he ordered a bunch of babies killed.
> 
> Luke's is even sillier. The new Roman governor orders a census, and requires everyone to report to their ancestral home to be counted.  First the Romans didn't conduct censuses that way. Second, Jesus was born in Galilee, which was still not a Roman Province at that time, so there was no reason for my Patron Saint to go back and be counted.
> 
> But if you understand those stories as LITERARY constructs, they make sense.  The Magi were shoe-horned into Matthew because they were trying to give Jesus some of that Zoroastrian Mojo.
Click to expand...

Jesus' story oddly resembles the story of Horus. As I said, I believe he was real just not the Messiah. If he wasn't and a billion people pray to a fictional character?!?! Well that is something.


----------



## JoeB131

Ghost of a Rider said:


> For three years. Hardly enough time for a waiting-in-line-for-borscht joke.



You think that Yugoslavia was any better off than the rest of the communist block? 

Okay, she didn't want to drive around in a Yugo.  Better?  





Frankly, she was a slut who slept with an old man hoping he'd croak and she'd get his money.  

Did she back the wrong horse. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I'm not surprised at all that you would sell your pride and individuality so cheaply. It would take a fuck of a lot more than a six figure income to keep me from expressing my opinions.



Uh-huh.  Spoken like a guy who has never made any real money.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jesus' story oddly resembles the story of Horus.



Not Really.  You might be thinking of Osiris or his Greek version, Serapis.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> As I said, I believe he was real just not the Messiah.





AzogtheDefiler said:


> If he wasn't and a billion people pray to a fictional character?!?! Well that is something.



Well, since ALL Gods are fictional, they are praying to fictional characters... Yahweh, Allah, Amaterasu, Buddha, Krishna... 

Religion is something humanity needs to outgrow.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus' story oddly resembles the story of Horus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Really.  You might be thinking of Osiris or his Greek version, Serapis.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I believe he was real just not the Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he wasn't and a billion people pray to a fictional character?!?! Well that is something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since ALL Gods are fictional, they are praying to fictional characters... Yahweh, Allah, Amaterasu, Buddha, Krishna...
> 
> Religion is something humanity needs to outgrow.
Click to expand...

No no Horus

I agree with you. Our fear of death has us clinging to something that doesn't exist.









						Is Jesus Simply a Retelling of the Horus Mythology? | Cold Case Christianity
					

Is Jesus simply a retelling of the Horus myth? How similar is Horus to Jesus upon close examination? Do these similarities invalidate the historicity of Jesus?




					coldcasechristianity.com


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> For three years. Hardly enough time for a waiting-in-line-for-borscht joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that Yugoslavia was any better off than the rest of the communist block?
Click to expand...


Give it up Corky.



> Okay, she didn't want to drive around in a Yugo.  Better?
> 
> View attachment 468168



Is it any more clever than the last ten playground insults? No.



> Frankly, she was a slut who slept with an old man hoping he'd croak and she'd get his money.
> 
> Did she back the wrong horse.



Irrelevant. Liberals behaved badly and ridiculed her accent. Live with it.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I'm not surprised at all that you would sell your pride and individuality so cheaply. It would take a fuck of a lot more than a six figure income to keep me from expressing my opinions.





> Uh-huh.  Spoken like a guy who has never made any real money.



As a matter of fact, I make a six figure income.

Now let's see how far down into that cesspool you'll reach to come up with a clever retort to that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Ghost of a Rider said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> For three years. Hardly enough time for a waiting-in-line-for-borscht joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think that Yugoslavia was any better off than the rest of the communist block?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give it up Corky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, she didn't want to drive around in a Yugo.  Better?
> 
> View attachment 468168
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it any more clever than the last ten playground insults? No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, she was a slut who slept with an old man hoping he'd croak and she'd get his money.
> 
> Did she back the wrong horse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. Liberals behaved badly and ridiculed her accent. Live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised at all that you would sell your pride and individuality so cheaply. It would take a fuck of a lot more than a six figure income to keep me from expressing my opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh-huh.  Spoken like a guy who has never made any real money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, I make a six figure income.
> 
> Now let's see how far down into that cesspool you'll reach to come up with a clever retort to that.
Click to expand...

Joe makes high five figures barely so you’re ahead of him there...


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Joe makes high five figures barely so you’re ahead of him there...



Actually, it only shows I'm honest and he really isn't. 

I'm always amazed how many supposedly rich people hang out on USMB.  You'd think it was a country club.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe makes high five figures barely so you’re ahead of him there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it only shows I'm honest and he really isn't.
> 
> I'm always amazed how many supposedly rich people hang out on USMB.  You'd think it was a country club.
Click to expand...

Six figures isn’t rich in Boston. I make Low to Mid six figures depending on the year and I am far from rich.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Six figures isn’t rich in Boston. I make Low to Mid six figures depending on the year and I am far from rich.



Sure you do, buddy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Six figures isn’t rich in Boston. I make Low to Mid six figures depending on the year and I am far from rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do, buddy.
Click to expand...

Believe what you will. I swear on my kids.


----------



## JoeB131

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Believe what you will. I swear on my kids.



Don't believe anything you say, Troll-boy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe what you will. I swear on my kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't believe anything you say, Troll-boy.
Click to expand...

LOL yet you constantly respond


----------



## Ghost of a Rider

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe makes high five figures barely so you’re ahead of him there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it only shows I'm honest and he really isn't.
> 
> I'm always amazed how many supposedly rich people hang out on USMB.  You'd think it was a country club.
Click to expand...


I never said I was rich. I am anything but rich. 

As to whether or not you believe I make six figures, let me remind you that YOU are the one who brought up how much money I make, not me.


----------



## Rigby5

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was real but the stories of miracles were made up or exaggerated. Back then every other dude claimed to be the Messiah. Here is the thing, he was not blonde haired and blue eyed as he was a Middle Eastern Jew but here is the other thing, he was likely very charismatic, tough and a good fighter. Here is the third thing, thank goodness for Christianity as without it the world would be a giant Sharia Law shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe we'd have kept worshipping the Roman Gods and not had Dark Ages.
> 
> But you kind of skipped over my points... If Jesus was real, why isn't there a lot more consistent information on him?
> 
> It's just as plausible that he was created as a literary device by Saul of Tarsus because Saul lacked the standing to propose major reforms of Judaism.
> 
> The problem being that the stories are just that, stories.   Mark wrote the bare bones, but then when someone pointed out the messiah had to have been born in Bethlehem and Jesus was supposedly from Nazareth, Luke and Matthew had to come up with convoluted stories around his birth.
> 
> Matthew's was kind of plagarism... A mad king orders the deaths of babies?  Where have we heard that one before?  Oh, yeah, the same thing happened with Moses. Except, of course, that Herod's life was pretty well documented, and no one else ever claimed he ordered a bunch of babies killed.
> 
> Luke's is even sillier. The new Roman governor orders a census, and requires everyone to report to their ancestral home to be counted.  First the Romans didn't conduct censuses that way. Second, Jesus was born in Galilee, which was still not a Roman Province at that time, so there was no reason for my Patron Saint to go back and be counted.
> 
> But if you understand those stories as LITERARY constructs, they make sense.  The Magi were shoe-horned into Matthew because they were trying to give Jesus some of that Zoroastrian Mojo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus' story oddly resembles the story of Horus. As I said, I believe he was real just not the Messiah. If he wasn't and a billion people pray to a fictional character?!?! Well that is something.
Click to expand...


Since monotheism seems to have started in Egypt, then likely that is where the Hebrew picked it up.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Rigby5 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was real but the stories of miracles were made up or exaggerated. Back then every other dude claimed to be the Messiah. Here is the thing, he was not blonde haired and blue eyed as he was a Middle Eastern Jew but here is the other thing, he was likely very charismatic, tough and a good fighter. Here is the third thing, thank goodness for Christianity as without it the world would be a giant Sharia Law shit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe we'd have kept worshipping the Roman Gods and not had Dark Ages.
> 
> But you kind of skipped over my points... If Jesus was real, why isn't there a lot more consistent information on him?
> 
> It's just as plausible that he was created as a literary device by Saul of Tarsus because Saul lacked the standing to propose major reforms of Judaism.
> 
> The problem being that the stories are just that, stories.   Mark wrote the bare bones, but then when someone pointed out the messiah had to have been born in Bethlehem and Jesus was supposedly from Nazareth, Luke and Matthew had to come up with convoluted stories around his birth.
> 
> Matthew's was kind of plagarism... A mad king orders the deaths of babies?  Where have we heard that one before?  Oh, yeah, the same thing happened with Moses. Except, of course, that Herod's life was pretty well documented, and no one else ever claimed he ordered a bunch of babies killed.
> 
> Luke's is even sillier. The new Roman governor orders a census, and requires everyone to report to their ancestral home to be counted.  First the Romans didn't conduct censuses that way. Second, Jesus was born in Galilee, which was still not a Roman Province at that time, so there was no reason for my Patron Saint to go back and be counted.
> 
> But if you understand those stories as LITERARY constructs, they make sense.  The Magi were shoe-horned into Matthew because they were trying to give Jesus some of that Zoroastrian Mojo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus' story oddly resembles the story of Horus. As I said, I believe he was real just not the Messiah. If he wasn't and a billion people pray to a fictional character?!?! Well that is something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since monotheism seems to have started in Egypt, then likely that is where the Hebrew picked it up.
Click to expand...

Probably


----------



## Rigby5

JoeB131 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus' story oddly resembles the story of Horus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Really.  You might be thinking of Osiris or his Greek version, Serapis.
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I believe he was real just not the Messiah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he wasn't and a billion people pray to a fictional character?!?! Well that is something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since ALL Gods are fictional, they are praying to fictional characters... Yahweh, Allah, Amaterasu, Buddha, Krishna...
> 
> Religion is something humanity needs to outgrow.
Click to expand...


No, I think Osiris is the father of Horus, and it is more Horus that has the whole "virgin birth" thing going on.

But Messiah is Egyptian and could be anyone born of Gods.

{...The word *Messiah* comes from the *Egyptian* word "Messeh" which means to "anoint" with crocodile fat.• *Messiah* eventually became associated with the symbol of the king • Kings were anointed and thus gained the *Messeh*'*s* strength.• Evolved into Sobek (crocodile god and Neith's son) in *Egypt* • Evolved into Suchos in Greece. ...}

Christos or Christ means anointed one in Greek.

{... Christ comes from the Greek word χριστός (chrīstós), meaning "anointed one". The word is derived from the Greek verb χρίω (chrī́ō), meaning "to anoint." In the Greek Septuagint, christos was used to translate the Hebrew מָשִׁיחַ (Mašíaḥ, messiah), meaning "[one who is] anointed".
In the Old Testament, anointing was reserved to the Kings of Israel, to the High Priest of Israel, and to the prophets (1 Kings 19:16). ...}

Wish there was some way to tell if he actually existed or is a composite of many people?


----------



## progressive hunter




----------



## danielpalos

A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.


You hate women.


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
Click to expand...

I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
Click to expand...

You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
Click to expand...

yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
Click to expand...

I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
Click to expand...

Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.
Click to expand...

Because women like me and are repulsed by you.


----------



## danielpalos

You need more than fallacy to convince me.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.
Click to expand...

Ugly people in general are depressing.


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugly people in general are depressing.
Click to expand...

What if they are also good storytellers?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugly people in general are depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they are also good storytellers?
Click to expand...

Still depressing


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugly people in general are depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they are also good storytellers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still depressing
Click to expand...

Is that why many women prefer storytellers than to simply making an appointment with a mostly nice guy?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugly people in general are depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they are also good storytellers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still depressing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women prefer storytellers than to simply making an appointment with a mostly nice guy?
Click to expand...

Women sense you are a creep.


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugly people in general are depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they are also good storytellers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still depressing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women prefer storytellers than to simply making an appointment with a mostly nice guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women sense you are a creep.
Click to expand...

Gossip, hearsay, and soothsay is all you have not any equality arguments even though you know how to Talk and know how to make appointments.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugly people in general are depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they are also good storytellers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still depressing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women prefer storytellers than to simply making an appointment with a mostly nice guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women sense you are a creep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gossip, hearsay, and soothsay is all you have not any equality arguments even though you know how to Talk and know how to make appointments.
Click to expand...

You are ugly and hence lashing out. Poor Daniel.


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugly people in general are depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they are also good storytellers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still depressing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women prefer storytellers than to simply making an appointment with a mostly nice guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women sense you are a creep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gossip, hearsay, and soothsay is all you have not any equality arguments even though you know how to Talk and know how to make appointments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ugly and hence lashing out. Poor Daniel.
Click to expand...

I would probably try harder if I were uglier.  Besides, we already know women try harder under Capitalism when capital is involved.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugly people in general are depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they are also good storytellers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still depressing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women prefer storytellers than to simply making an appointment with a mostly nice guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women sense you are a creep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gossip, hearsay, and soothsay is all you have not any equality arguments even though you know how to Talk and know how to make appointments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ugly and hence lashing out. Poor Daniel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would probably try harder if I were uglier.  Besides, we already know women try harder under Capitalism when capital is involved.
Click to expand...

Capitalism is anti cancel culture


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugly people in general are depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they are also good storytellers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still depressing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women prefer storytellers than to simply making an appointment with a mostly nice guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women sense you are a creep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gossip, hearsay, and soothsay is all you have not any equality arguments even though you know how to Talk and know how to make appointments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ugly and hence lashing out. Poor Daniel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would probably try harder if I were uglier.  Besides, we already know women try harder under Capitalism when capital is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism is anti cancel culture
Click to expand...

I agree to disagree.   Women are simply "braver" when "gold" is involved.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugly people in general are depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they are also good storytellers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still depressing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women prefer storytellers than to simply making an appointment with a mostly nice guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women sense you are a creep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gossip, hearsay, and soothsay is all you have not any equality arguments even though you know how to Talk and know how to make appointments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ugly and hence lashing out. Poor Daniel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would probably try harder if I were uglier.  Besides, we already know women try harder under Capitalism when capital is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism is anti cancel culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to disagree.   Women are simply "braver" when "gold" is involved.
Click to expand...

Opinions vary


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugly people in general are depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they are also good storytellers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still depressing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women prefer storytellers than to simply making an appointment with a mostly nice guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women sense you are a creep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gossip, hearsay, and soothsay is all you have not any equality arguments even though you know how to Talk and know how to make appointments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ugly and hence lashing out. Poor Daniel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would probably try harder if I were uglier.  Besides, we already know women try harder under Capitalism when capital is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism is anti cancel culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to disagree.   Women are simply "braver" when "gold" is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions vary
Click to expand...

Not on that issue.  It is a proven fact, "women are simply braver and harder working" under Capitalism when sufficient capital is involved.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Mandalorian woman could insist that to know her is to increase your metabolism with her.
> 
> 
> 
> You hate women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am the one offering free full body massage with Happy ending and g-spot focus work.  How can I be the one doing the "hating"?   How many women prefer to "hate me" than to practice on me, full body massage with Happy ending?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it to them is not what they want. Ugly people like you are difficult for women to stomach
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, right.  Guys who believe in equality have no problem simply asking women online.  Equality!  Equal work for equal pay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very handsome so conferring with you is difficult for me too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you care since you are a guy?  I resort to the fewest fallacies regardless of how good you may look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugly people in general are depressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if they are also good storytellers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still depressing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why many women prefer storytellers than to simply making an appointment with a mostly nice guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women sense you are a creep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gossip, hearsay, and soothsay is all you have not any equality arguments even though you know how to Talk and know how to make appointments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are ugly and hence lashing out. Poor Daniel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would probably try harder if I were uglier.  Besides, we already know women try harder under Capitalism when capital is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capitalism is anti cancel culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree to disagree.   Women are simply "braver" when "gold" is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Opinions vary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not on that issue.  It is a proven fact, "women are simply braver and harder working" under Capitalism when sufficient capital is involved.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Link?


It should be a self-evident Truth under our form of Capitalism.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a self-evident Truth under our form of Capitalism.
Click to expand...

Site rules require links. Learn to read.


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a self-evident Truth under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Site rules require links. Learn to read.
Click to expand...

Self-evident truths must be self-evident.  You need to ask questions if you don't believe me or don't understand.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a self-evident Truth under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Site rules require links. Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self-evident truths must be self-evident.  You need to ask questions if you don't believe me or don't understand.
Click to expand...

It is not self evident. It is your opinion. You are deranged.


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a self-evident Truth under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Site rules require links. Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self-evident truths must be self-evident.  You need to ask questions if you don't believe me or don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not self evident. It is your opinion. You are deranged.
Click to expand...

You need more than ad hominems to convince me, right winger.  

What if the studio believes she may have learned her lesson and invite her to an interview, in a pinstripe suit?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a self-evident Truth under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Site rules require links. Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self-evident truths must be self-evident.  You need to ask questions if you don't believe me or don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not self evident. It is your opinion. You are deranged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need more than ad hominems to convince me, right winger.
> 
> What if the studio believes she may have learned her lesson and invite her to an interview, in a pinstripe suit? View attachment 480575
Click to expand...

I play left wing. Nice pic....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

This interview is very informative. Even deranged leftists will sympathize with her.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> This interview is very informative. Even deranged leftists will sympathize with her.



Why would anyone sympathize with her? I should weep, because she might have to go get a regular job like "us losers"? Oh no, you don't get to be famous anymore. Let me claw out my eyes and prostrate myself.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This interview is very informative. Even deranged leftists will sympathize with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone sympathize with her? I should weep, because she might have to go get a regular job like "us losers"? Oh no, you don't get to be famous anymore. Let me claw out my eyes and prostrate myself.
Click to expand...

She is still famous


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This interview is very informative. Even deranged leftists will sympathize with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone sympathize with her? I should weep, because she might have to go get a regular job like "us losers"? Oh no, you don't get to be famous anymore. Let me claw out my eyes and prostrate myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is still famous
Click to expand...

Oh, even sillier, then.


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a self-evident Truth under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Site rules require links. Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self-evident truths must be self-evident.  You need to ask questions if you don't believe me or don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not self evident. It is your opinion. You are deranged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need more than ad hominems to convince me, right winger.
> 
> What if the studio believes she may have learned her lesson and invite her to an interview, in a pinstripe suit? View attachment 480575
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I play left wing. Nice pic....
Click to expand...

What if she insisted Mandalorian women don't take No, for an answer when it is Your turn to increase your metabolism with Her?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a self-evident Truth under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Site rules require links. Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self-evident truths must be self-evident.  You need to ask questions if you don't believe me or don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not self evident. It is your opinion. You are deranged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need more than ad hominems to convince me, right winger.
> 
> What if the studio believes she may have learned her lesson and invite her to an interview, in a pinstripe suit? View attachment 480575
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I play left wing. Nice pic....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if she insisted Mandalorian women don't take No, for an answer when it is Your turn to increase your metabolism with Her?
> View attachment 489884
Click to expand...

If the queen had balls she'd be king


----------



## danielpalos

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a self-evident Truth under our form of Capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Site rules require links. Learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self-evident truths must be self-evident.  You need to ask questions if you don't believe me or don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not self evident. It is your opinion. You are deranged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need more than ad hominems to convince me, right winger.
> 
> What if the studio believes she may have learned her lesson and invite her to an interview, in a pinstripe suit? View attachment 480575
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I play left wing. Nice pic....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if she insisted Mandalorian women don't take No, for an answer when it is Your turn to increase your metabolism with Her?
> View attachment 489884
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the queen had balls she'd be king
Click to expand...

What if she proclaimed, she doesn't need balls to be the, horrible boss of You.


----------



## progressive hunter

Gina Carano wonders why there's no backlash to Susan Sarandon's Holocaust post that is nearly identical to the one she shared that got her fired from Disney
					

Avowed leftist Susan Sarandon posted a message on social media that compared the current political climate to Nazi Germany. Conservative-leaning Gina Carano shared an image similar to the one Sarandon posted. However, only Carano suffered so much backlash that she lost a major Hollywood. In...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## 2aguy

progressive hunter said:


> Gina Carano wonders why there's no backlash to Susan Sarandon's Holocaust post that is nearly identical to the one she shared that got her fired from Disney
> 
> 
> Avowed leftist Susan Sarandon posted a message on social media that compared the current political climate to Nazi Germany. Conservative-leaning Gina Carano shared an image similar to the one Sarandon posted. However, only Carano suffered so much backlash that she lost a major Hollywood. In...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com




Now that Twitter may free Gina....imagine how the left is going to howl...


----------

